# Ciao



## ipazia (5 Agosto 2013)

ciao  

è qualche tempo che leggo..chiedendomi se un forum potesse rivelarsi uno spazio di non-solitudine in cui raccogliere i pensieri..perchè da sola ormai me la canto e me la suono, senza sbagliare una nota...e senza muovermi di un passo..

Convivo da 8 anni col compagno, siamo insieme da una decina d'anni.

E' stata una storia dura, in particolare all'inizio, dove ad unirci è stato più il dolore che il piacere dello stare insieme.

E infatti siamo proprio bravi a starci vicini quando si tratta di sostenerci nelle difficoltà e nel dolore ...ma non siamo proprio bravi a stare insieme per il piacere...in tutti i sensi, ormai..:unhappy:

I primi anni, quando ogni giorno in più era una vittoria, la passione e lo stare insieme erano vitali, un rifugio da tutto il resto. 
Ma adesso, che stiamo bene tutti e due, faccio fatica a riconoscerci. 
Quel rifugio è scomparso, non c'è più...ci ritroviamo solo nei momenti tristi...e io non sto bene.
Lui c'è per piangere, ma quando si tratta di ridere, insieme, pare che non sappiamo proprio come fare.

Come è possibile che di noi sia rimasta solo questa specie di società di sostegno? 

Lui dice che sono esagerata, che non mi accontento mai, che dovrei solo essere contenta di come siamo riusciti a costruire e a ricostruirci...ma... 

Lui si è ricostruito in questi anni. 

Io ho aspettato che ci riuscisse, l'ho sostenuto mentre lo faceva, ho schiacciato dentro di me le paure che non ce la facesse, che il rischio che stavo correndo si sarebbe rivelato un disastro. mi sono completamente concentrata su di lui..

Ho imparato a non avere bisogno di lui. perchè era lui ad avere bisogno di me. ho imparato a contare solo su me stessa e sulle mie capacità. 

Credevo fosse una conquista, ma adesso che forse potrei essere io ad avere bisogno di lui, non sono capace di lasciarmi aiutare, non sono capace di lasciarmi andare con lui...

Ero convinta che quando lui avesse ripreso il passo avremmo potuto proseguire insieme, andare avanti insieme. 
Sono stata lì, mi sono in un qualche modo messa in stand by per aspettarlo.

E adesso mi sembra che la nostra storia sia diventata una specie di gabbia che impedisce di andare avanti, mi sembra di aver perso veramente tanto in questi anni, mi sembra di aver perso un treno che non ripasserà più, a volte mi sembra di aver perso me. 

Non rimpiango nulla, è comunque bellissimo vedere quello che è ora, vederlo in piedi e non distrutto in mille pezzi, vederlo capace di affrontare la vita a testa alta e non con le spalle piegate, e in ogni caso il percorso me lo sono scelta io.

Ma, non sono felice. 
E a volte sono proprio incazzata anche con lui...sapendo di non averne il minimo motivo, perchè ogni scelta l'ho fatta io, nessuno mi ha costretta.

Razionalmente so che non ho motivi, quello che ho, abbiamo fortemente voluto in questi anni l'abbiamo ottenuto, quello che sognavo ad agosto del 2004, piangendo per la paura e stringendo i denti per non dimostrare che avevo paura, è qui, realizzato e reale...e allora perchè mi sembra che non sia restato niente?

Adesso che potremmo goderci tutte quelle cose che allora strappavamo con le unghie e coi denti, adesso che è tutto qui a portata di mano, in ogni momento...io non sono più capace di godermelo...anzi, non riesco neanche più a vederlo. 

E sono io che non funziono. 

Perchè lui è felice, fiero di se stesso, giustamente, fiero anche di come abbiamo resistito insieme in questi anni, si sente al sicuro, perchè finalmente è sicuro delle sue capacità di stare in piedi. 

Io sono sfiancata, vuota, triste. 

L'ho tradito, lui non lo sa...e non intendo comunicarglielo. 
Non sposterebbe di un mm il dove sono, il dove siamo.
Mi ha ridato un po' di adrenalina, mi ha fatto di nuova sentire bella, piccola, fragile, vulnerabile.
Mi ha fatto capire che ho bisogno di sentirmi anche così. 

Zoccola? Anche. 

Come mi piacerebbe essere col compagno, senza riuscirci... 

Mi ha solo ha confermato che quella che mi manca sono io. 

E non so dove andare a cercarmi. 
Mi sembra di essermi svegliata da poco, e tutto quello che nel sogno era desiderabile, da sveglia è...irriconoscibile.


----------



## ilnikko (5 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> è qualche tempo che leggo..chiedendomi se un forum potesse rivelarsi uno spazio di non-solitudine in cui raccogliere i pensieri..perchè da sola ormai me la canto e me la suono, senza sbagliare una nota...e senza muovermi di un passo..
> 
> ...


Ciao,mi spiace per la tua condizione...quanti anni avete ? Figli ? Sul neretto qualche dubbio ce l'ho,non puoi sapere a priori come reagirebbe lui (neanche lui lo sa,pensa di saperlo ma di fronte ad un tradimento vero la reazione ci puo' sorprendere...) o come reagireste come coppia. Concordo comunque sul non dirlo. Mi sembri abbastanza lucida nelle tue analisi,sembra tu sia gia' andata "avanti" coi pensieri...dici che quella che ti manca sei tu,sensazione che conosco bene...la tua intenzione qual'è ? Cercare di ricostruire con lui ? Se devo leggere tra le righe (magari mi sbaglio) sembra tu voglia altro....


----------



## lunaiena (5 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> è qualche tempo che leggo..chiedendomi se un forum potesse rivelarsi uno spazio di non-solitudine in cui raccogliere i pensieri..perchè da sola ormai me la canto e me la suono, senza sbagliare una nota...e senza muovermi di un passo..
> 
> ...



e soprattutto si sente sicuro di te...
lascia stare il tradimento che non risolve 
Cercati ma non tra le lenzuola con un'altro
sicuro li non ti trovi ...


----------



## ipazia (5 Agosto 2013)

ciao..sì, non piace neanche a me questa condizione.

E l'ho sempre criticata duramente come incapacità di prendere posizione quando la vedevo in altre coppie, e adesso ci sono io. 

Siamo giovani, io 36 anni lui 43..siamo veramente giovani per essere già ridotti così

Niente figli.

Abbiamo parlato di tradimento, che io lo tradissi è stata la sua paura costante di questi anni..lui ha paura che il tradimento mi porti via da lui. 

E questo mi fa incazzare non poco, come se avessi bisogno dell'alibi di un altro per prendere decisioni...o come se ne avesse bisogno lui.

Non riesco a fargli arrivare che se mai decidessi di andarmene sarebbe una decisione che dipende da me, e non da terzi.

E che se me ne andassi da lui, non vorrei nessun altro uomo fra i piedi. 
Vorrei solo un po' di sana solitudine. Io e miei gatti.

Ecco perchè, in questo momento non intendo parlargliene. 
Questo tradimento è stata una parentesi per me, come dire, uno spazio mio, soltanto mio, da cui lui era assolutamente escluso. Che non mi ha spostato di una virgola rispetto a quello che sento per lui. 

Gli voglio bene, tanto, ma non capisco più che tipo di legame sia il nostro. Non riesco a definirlo amore, mi sembra qualcosa di più profondo, che però si è mangiato la passione e la vitalità che mi caratterizzavano.

E non so cosa voglio fare...stiamo parlando, sto provando a spiegargli come mi sento..lui prova a capire, davvero, ma non riesce..o probabilmente io non riesco a spiegare. 

Adesso come adesso non voglio rinunciare alla nostra storia, dopo tutta la fatica per costruirla...ci ho creduto anni fa, quando quei pochi che conoscevano fino in fondo la situazione non avrebbero scommesso 1 centesimo su di noi, non voglio smettere di crederci adesso. 

Ci sono momenti in cui stiamo bene, in cui ci intendiamo con uno sguardo, e siamo complici...a questi mi attacco in questo momento. Perché non voglio mollare così.

Ma mi sembra di non avere strumenti. Il problema è mio, non suo...e mi dibatto.


----------



## ipazia (5 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e soprattutto si sente sicuro di te...
> lascia stare il tradimento che non risolve
> Cercati ma non tra le lenzuola con un'altro
> sicuro li non ti trovi ...



sicuro che non cercavo me fra le lenzuola con un altro...cercavo niente con l'altro, e infatti il niente ho trovato. Che andava più che bene.

Però hai centrato un punto, uno di quelli che mi fan mancare l'aria: lui si sente AL sicuro CON me...e poteva andare bene prima, ma adesso non va più bene, perchè non sono più sicura io di me.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Agosto 2013)

Ho l'impressione che vivi la vostra storia come un libro già scritto in precedenza e quando volgi pagina, sai già cosa verrà. Chiudi quel libro e buttalo via!

La tua situazione mi fa pensare che per via delle difficoltà esterne ti sei protetto contro gli invasori, e ora che non devi più difenderti, hai dimenticato dove hai lasciato la chiave. Non apri più il cancello che divide te e il mondo e solo ciò che hai conservato nel tuo piccolo orizzonte è rimasto intatto.

Al di fuori della fortezza noti del movimenti, ma non esci, sia perché non puoi, sia perché non cerchi vie alternative; ti spaventano le novità.

Ti consiglio di chiedere al tuo Rambo di invadere tua fortezza perché tu trovi nuovamente un punto comune e perché perdi la sensazione di solitudine e di abbandono a te stessa.

La perfezione è lasciare granelli di polvere sul pavimento. Lascia che perdi qualche colpo


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> sicuro che non cercavo me fra le lenzuola con un altro...cercavo niente con l'altro, e infatti il niente ho trovato. Che andava più che bene.
> 
> Però hai centrato un punto, uno di quelli che mi fan mancare l'aria: lui si sente AL sicuro CON me...e poteva andare bene prima, ma adesso non va più bene, perchè non sono più sicura io di me.


Bel problema da risolvere ... Forse il nocciolo,sta nel fatto che LUI si sente AL sicuro con TE ...


----------



## Flavia (5 Agosto 2013)

ciao
credo che le risposte
tu le conosca già bene tutte da sola
parli di profondo affetto,
ma non di amore
fermati un attimo a raccogliere le forze
e poi sono sicura, 
che troverai il coraggio
per fare quelle scelte
che sino ad ora hai rimandato


----------



## emme76 (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> è qualche tempo che leggo..chiedendomi se un forum potesse rivelarsi uno spazio di non-solitudine in cui raccogliere i pensieri..perchè da sola ormai me la canto e me la suono, senza sbagliare una nota...e senza muovermi di un passo..
> 
> ...



Innanzitutto complimenti per il post....
Può darsi che il tuo amore si sia un po' offuscato, datti un po' di tempo per pensare e per vagliare cosa fare
Per quanto riguarda il tradimento, non dirglielo. Qualsiasi siano i motivi che hanno spinto a ciò, non è giusto dirlo.
Secondo me.

Tanti auguri cara.


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2013)

Porca miseria.
Non so che dire.
E' la temutissima condizione della bolla. La vita scorre e tu non la tocchi.
Senti ma non senti.
Vedi ma non vedi.
Una roba molto _ipaziana _in effetti,  per sentito dire da Sinesio.

Comunque.
Benvenuta.


----------



## Circe (6 Agosto 2013)

sembra che tu stia parlando di un figlio. l'hai messo in piedi, sostenuto, tenuto x mano....l'hai reso un grande uomo che ora va a testa alta.....
non ti sei un po troppo sopravvalutata?
sembra un piccolino indifeso quello che hai accanto. e sai perché non ti attira? perché credi di averlo sotto controllo. .sai che non ti lascerebbe e via di li.
prova adesso ad immaginarlo forte e sicuro con un'altra donna. saresti lo stesso indifferente?  se ormai gli vuoi solo bene,  lascialo. una persona cosi bella come quella che ha aiutato un uomo a vincere nella vita, non può arrangiarsi con i tradimenti. ha diritto ad un'esistenza completa. come l'uomo che ormai non ha piu bisogno della mamma ma di una donna....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto capire che ho bisogno di sentirmi anche così.
> Zoccola? Anche.
> Come mi piacerebbe essere col compagno, senza riuscirci...


Ohhhhhhhhh. Finalmente qualcuno che lo scrive senza paura. 

Ora scatenate l'inferno!




ipazia ha detto:


> Come mi piacerebbe essere col compagno, senza riuscirci...


E' il movente della grandissima parte delle storie corna.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> sembra che tu stia parlando di un figlio. l'hai messo in piedi, sostenuto, tenuto x mano....l'hai reso un grande uomo che ora va a testa alta.....
> non ti sei un po troppo sopravvalutata?
> sembra un piccolino indifeso quello che hai accanto. e sai perché non ti attira? perché credi di averlo sotto controllo. .sai che non ti lascerebbe e via di li.
> prova adesso ad immaginarlo forte e sicuro con un'altra donna. saresti lo stesso indifferente?  se ormai gli vuoi solo bene,  lascialo. una persona cosi bella come quella che ha aiutato un uomo a vincere nella vita, non può arrangiarsi con i tradimenti. ha diritto ad un'esistenza completa. come l'uomo che ormai non ha piu bisogno della mamma ma di una donna....


:up:


----------



## Daniele (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non riesco a fargli arrivare che se mai decidessi di andarmene sarebbe una decisione che dipende da me, e non da terzi.


Guarda che statisticamente di donne che lasciano il proprio uomo perchè hanno trovato un perfetto sfonda ano non sono poche, anzi ti direi che sono davvero la maggioranza quelle che mettono in dubbio il loro rapporto per aver fatto spaccate su asparagi con la punta rossa!

Il tuo compagno ha una paura giusta, l'uomo che tradisce non lascia la sua compagna il più delle volte, la donna che tradisce il più delle volte si (ma non si mette con l'altro), la sua paura ha senso, perchè di donne che dicevano come te ne ho sentite troppe e troppe hanno giustificato l'aver lasciato il compagno che era evidente che c'era qualcosa che non andava prima del tradimento (bella li con il senno del poi darsi sempre ragione).

Vuoi un consiglio? Tu hai bisogno di uno psicologo e bello buono, sei sull'orlo della depressione e non te ne accorgi, questo è gravissimo.


----------



## Daniele (6 Agosto 2013)

Poi diciamocelo, di queste donne che sanno essere zoccole con gli altri ma con il loro uomo non ci riescono...ci siamo un pochettino rotti i maroni!!!! Oh, care donne, se riuscite essere zoccole con altri ma non con il vostro uomo è un problema vostro, ricordate che non verrete mai giudicate dal vostro uomo, ma sembra che ve ne dimentichiate assai. 
Se poi non ci riuscite, ricordate una cosa, è colpa vostra e della vostra ristrettezza mentale e soprattutto una cosa che ho imparato, mai pretendere da un uomo...senza mai dare. La mia donna pretende da me alcuni comportamenti che non sono nella mia natura, secondo me ogni volta che mi chiede questo è come una orribile offesa alla mia persona, è il come dirmi che non vado bene, quindi care donne italiane, imparate a farvi andare bene quello che avete, perchè per lo più siete delle belle donne viziate alquanto, con troppi desideri e troppa tendenza allo smaronamento puntuale del vostro uomo, che dopo un poco somatizza e se ne fotte di voi nella maniera più assoluta. Perchè dico questo? perchè ho visto di peggio e mi rendo conto quanto le donne italiane sono trattate da principesse rispetto ad altre e non se ne rendono conto.


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Ibazia e benvenuta,

non mi sorprende che tu ti senta così, a dire il vero.
sono troppi anni, che ti sei come messa da parte, 
per raggiungere un certo obiettivo ... per raggiungere, che lui stia bene. 

forse, prima di passare alla fase, ce l'abbiamo fatta ... ora si vive,
vi è ancora una fase da percorrere ... la tua, una tutta tua. 
riscopriti con piccole cose ... cosa ti piace veramente nel quotidiano?
curale ... riconquista un tuo posto ... fatti conoscere per quello che sei ora. 

lui si sente sicuro accanto a te. lascialo sentire così ... 
se ha orecchie, occhi e sensi aperti ... si renderà conto, che anche tu, hai punti deboli. 
forse, ora, ti devi far conoscere anche da questo lato ... 

del tradimento non direi nulla. come hai detto tu ... 
una tua parentesi, che con voi non centra ... 

non perderti in un bicchiere d'aqua ... anche lì, ci si può annegare. 
inizia a farti compagnia ... anche se ti sembra, che sei vuota e non hai nulla. 
sta solo dormendo ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> è qualche tempo che leggo..chiedendomi se un forum potesse rivelarsi uno spazio di non-solitudine in cui raccogliere i pensieri..perchè da sola ormai me la canto e me la suono, senza sbagliare una nota...e senza muovermi di un passo..
> 
> ...


Devo ammetterlo,questo post mi ha appassionato per lunghi tratti,scritto bene,interessante,particolare,mi sfuggiva qualcosa,mentre leggevo con interesse non capivo....poi ho capito!Una bella facciata, poi il tradimento,e la volontà di non dire, perchè non sposterebbe di un mm dove sei e dove siete....!Manco per il cavolo bella mia,
sposterebbe tantissimo se lui sapesse,ed è proprio per questo che ti suoni sta canzone stonata,d'altronde se non sposterebbe nulla perchè non dire?Sei brava a raccontarti storie,a crearti alibi,non è questione di sentirsi zoccola,hai tutti il diritto di esserlo,è questione di rappresentare al tuo lui che sei anche un pò zoccola,magari potrebbe stargli non bene,deve decidere lui il tuo tradimento quanto mm sposterebbe,ed è su questo particolare che è crollato tutto il tuo volo pindaric no?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda che statisticamente di donne che lasciano il proprio uomo perchè hanno trovato un perfetto sfonda ano non sono poche, anzi ti direi che sono davvero la maggioranza quelle che mettono in dubbio il loro rapporto per aver fatto spaccate su asparagi con la punta rossa!
> 
> Il tuo compagno ha una paura giusta, l'uomo che tradisce non lascia la sua compagna il più delle volte, la donna che tradisce il più delle volte si (ma non si mette con l'altro), la sua paura ha senso, perchè di donne che dicevano come te ne ho sentite troppe e troppe hanno giustificato l'aver lasciato il compagno che era evidente che c'era qualcosa che non andava prima del tradimento (bella li con il senno del poi darsi sempre ragione).
> 
> Vuoi un consiglio? Tu hai bisogno di uno psicologo e bello buono, sei sull'orlo della depressione e non te ne accorgi, questo è gravissimo.


Statisticamente chi ha la tua idea del sesso ha problemi da risolvere.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

Evidentemente siete tutti molto più intuitivi di me. Io non ho capito nulla. Per me ci sono differenze abissali se gli ostacoli che hanno dovuto superare sono state di ordine sociale (ad esempio due provenienze etniche diverse), di salute o se erano sposati e amanti prima di mettersi insieme. In ogni caso mi sembra che sia una relazione partita male "contro" qualcosa (pregiudizi, malattia, altre relazioni) e in quella alleanza aveva ragione d'essere. Caduta l'alleanza Ipazia non ha altre ragioni per stare con lui ma non lo vuole riconoscere.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*SI*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente siete tutti molto più intuitivi di me. Io non ho capito nulla. Per me ci sono differenze abissali se gli ostacoli che hanno dovuto superare sono state di ordine sociale (ad esempio due provenienze etniche diverse), di salute o se erano sposati e amanti prima di mettersi insieme. In ogni caso mi sembra che sia una relazione partita male "contro" qualcosa (pregiudizi, malattia, altre relazioni) e in quella alleanza aveva ragione d'essere. Caduta l'alleanza Ipazia non ha altre ragioni per stare con lui ma non lo vuole riconoscere.


Diciamo pure che non c'è nessuna buona ragione per essere finita sotto un altro fringuello...!


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo pure che non c'è nessuna buona ragione per essere finita sotto un altro fringuello...!


Caro Oscuro,le donne sono variegate e strane..e se si sentono ''abbandonate''sono dolori.Ieri sera ne ho conosciuta una della serie''mio marito non c'e'mai e mi sento trascurata''.Non abbiamo parlato di sesso,e'alle prime armi con il tradimento,ho percepito la solitudine di questa donna,che dovrei colmare forse io.Questo per dirti,che la''buona ragione'',come la chiami tu esiste,perche'se la storia iniziera',andremo in una direzione certa.
Vedi se il marito fosse''presente'',e con una donna del genere proprio non capisco come faccia a trascurarla,lei non mi avrebbe cercato.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Oscuro,le donne sono variegate e strane..e se si sentono ''abbandonate''sono dolori.Ieri sera ne ho conosciuta una della serie''mio marito non c'e'mai e mi sento trascurata''.Non abbiamo parlato di sesso,e'alle prime armi con il tradimento,ho percepito la solitudine di questa donna,che dovrei colmare forse io.Questo per dirti,che la''buona ragione'',come la chiami tu esiste,perche'se la storia iniziera',andremo in una direzione certa.
> Vedi se il marito fosse''presente'',e con una donna del genere proprio non capisco come faccia a trascurarla,lei non mi avrebbe cercato.


Capisco,parto dal presupposto che bisognerebbe prima parlarne,e nel caso il problema non si risolvesse lasciarsi.Capisco che sono integralista,ma le pecorine a tradimento non sono mai la soluzione,le spaccate sui saraghi dalla punta rosa non sono mai un'azione giusta.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Poi diciamocelo, di queste donne che sanno essere zoccole con gli altri ma con il loro uomo non ci riescono...ci siamo un pochettino rotti i maroni!!!! Oh, care donne, se riuscite essere zoccole con altri ma non con il vostro uomo è un problema vostro, ricordate che non verrete mai giudicate dal vostro uomo, ma sembra che ve ne dimentichiate assai.
> Se poi non ci riuscite, ricordate una cosa, è colpa vostra e della vostra ristrettezza mentale e soprattutto una cosa che ho imparato, mai pretendere da un uomo...senza mai dare. La mia donna pretende da me alcuni comportamenti che non sono nella mia natura, secondo me ogni volta che mi chiede questo è come una orribile offesa alla mia persona, è il come dirmi che non vado bene, quindi care donne italiane, imparate a farvi andare bene quello che avete, perchè per lo più siete delle belle donne viziate alquanto, con troppi desideri e troppa tendenza allo smaronamento puntuale del vostro uomo, che dopo un poco somatizza e se ne fotte di voi nella maniera più assoluta. Perchè dico questo? perchè ho visto di peggio e mi rendo conto quanto le donne italiane sono trattate da principesse rispetto ad altre e non se ne rendono conto.


Omen la sa lunga eh?
L'uomo somatizza....

Ma sta tento provato con i miei amori sai?

Fai tutto quello che vogliono...ah che uomo maturo...sensibile...e ti lusingano qui e lì...

Cerchi di fare in modo che loro facciano quello che vuoi tu?
Allora cafone, maleducato, malafede, subdolo, maligno...ecc..ecc.ecc...

Perchè guai se par caso si riscoprono a fare quello che vuole un uomo...guai eh?

Non è corretto...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Oscuro,le donne sono variegate e strane..e se si sentono ''abbandonate''sono dolori.Ieri sera ne ho conosciuta una della serie''mio marito non c'e'mai e mi sento trascurata''.Non abbiamo parlato di sesso,e'alle prime armi con il tradimento,ho percepito la solitudine di questa donna,che dovrei colmare forse io.Questo per dirti,che la''buona ragione'',come la chiami tu esiste,perche'se la storia iniziera',andremo in una direzione certa.
> Vedi se il marito fosse''presente'',e con una donna del genere proprio non capisco come faccia a trascurarla,lei non mi avrebbe cercato.


landesina:la tua ingenuità è disarmante. Tu credi ancora alle "ragioni" addotte da chi vuole giustificare cose che non sa giustificare neanche a se stesso. Ma se tu non sai perché tradisci vuoi capire perché lo fanno gli altri?!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Oscuro,le donne sono variegate e strane..e se si sentono ''abbandonate''sono dolori.Ieri sera ne ho conosciuta una della serie''mio marito non c'e'mai e mi sento trascurata''.Non abbiamo parlato di sesso,e'alle prime armi con il tradimento,ho percepito la solitudine di questa donna,che dovrei colmare forse io.Questo per dirti,che la''buona ragione'',come la chiami tu esiste,perche'se la storia iniziera',andremo in una direzione certa.
> Vedi se il marito fosse''presente'',e con una donna del genere proprio non capisco come faccia a trascurarla,lei non mi avrebbe cercato.


Ma Lothar...
Se tu ci vai assieme...
Poi capisci perchè era abbandonata no?
E cominci a dirti...ma povero marito eh? Chissà quante ne ha passate
con sto lamento qui...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> landesina:la tua ingenuità è disarmante. Tu credi ancora alle "ragioni" addotte da chi vuole giustificare cose che non sa giustificare neanche a se stesso. Ma se tu non sai perché tradisci vuoi capire perché lo fanno gli altri?!


Ma tu che parli sempre tanto agli altri
Almeno hai capito perchè sei stata tradita nella vita?

Ah si speta-
Perchè eri troppo perfetta...ah si vero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> landesina:la tua ingenuità è disarmante. Tu credi ancora alle "ragioni" addotte da chi vuole giustificare cose che non sa giustificare neanche a se stesso. *Ma se tu non sai perché tradisci vuoi capire perché lo fanno gli altri?*!


Lui lo sa il motivo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lui lo sa il motivo.


Non l'ho mai letto. Deve essermi sfuggito.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Lothar...
> Se tu ci vai assieme...
> Poi capisci perchè era abbandonata no?
> E cominci a dirti...ma povero marito eh? Chissà quante ne ha passate
> con sto lamento qui...



Caro Conte ,ovvio tu sei escluso...ma che forum di saccenti che credono di essere i depositari della verita',Brunetta docet.....pensa amico...abbiamo fatto ape di 2ore,alla fine il barista ci ha mandato via ,perche'doveva chiudere.
E Brunetta pero'ne sa piu' di me.....
vedi amico,sono sposati da oltre 30 anni,figli maggiorenni,tutto identico a quello che ho a casa mia....''lui''esce alle 7 del mattino e torna alle 22,per lavoro via per giorni e giorni.Se tanto mi da tanto sara'pure bell'uomo..e il gioco e'fatto...ovvio che ha un'amante,pur avendo una moglie favolosa..ma questo per me e'ovvia banalita'..
Per questo si''dimentica''della moglie.....Conte.....dove leggi qualcosa di tanto strano scusa???


----------



## Daniele (6 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Oscuro,le donne sono variegate e strane..e se si sentono ''abbandonate''sono dolori.


Diciamocelo meglio, le donne italiane sono viziate come non mai, hanno quasi tutto e pretendono di più, lasciamo stare, trattiamole come devono essere trattate con amore giusto, ma se ci mettiamo ad ascoltare i loro inutili bisogni finiamo nella cacca, non sono bisogni reali, sono cazzate. Il che mi riporta sulle inutili stronzate che diceva la mia compagna sui soldi, adesso che abbiamo un bel pò di soldi...ha motivo di lamentarsene ancora...ma porca miseria, allora me lo dicesse, già piglio uno stipendio da dirigente e non le va bene, che cazzo devo fare per farla felice, una bella Luigi Vuittone del cazzo fatta in plastica magari la farebbe felice?


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Oscuro,le donne sono variegate e strane..e se si sentono ''abbandonate''sono dolori.Ieri sera ne ho conosciuta una della serie''mio marito non c'e'mai e mi sento trascurata''.Non abbiamo parlato di sesso,e'alle prime armi con il tradimento,ho percepito la solitudine di questa donna*,che dovrei colmare forse io.*Questo per dirti,che la''buona ragione'',come la chiami tu esiste,perche'se la storia iniziera',andremo in una direzione certa.
> Vedi se il marito fosse''presente'',e con una donna del genere proprio non capisco come faccia a trascurarla,lei non mi avrebbe cercato.


come puoi colmare il  _vuoto _ , al massimo puoi tappare un piccolo e squallido buco con un rapporto del genere.a me sembrano cose che ti fanno sentire ancora più sola .
certo, diverso sarebbe un 'innamoramento occasionale


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Daniele ha detto:


> Diciamocelo meglio, le donne italiane sono viziate come non mai, hanno quasi tutto e pretendono di più, lasciamo stare, trattiamole come devono essere trattate con amore giusto, ma se ci mettiamo ad ascoltare i loro inutili bisogni finiamo nella cacca, non sono bisogni reali, sono cazzate.


Si, ho anche io la stessa opinione.E dovresti sapere cosa pensano le donne dell'est delle donne italiane....!:rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (6 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diciamocelo meglio, le donne italiane sono viziate come non mai, hanno quasi tutto e pretendono di più, lasciamo stare, trattiamole come devono essere trattate con amore giusto, ma se ci mettiamo ad ascoltare i loro inutili bisogni finiamo nella cacca, non sono bisogni reali, sono cazzate.


ti sei alzatto col culetto scoperto stamattina???

e poi dai non generalizzare con le donne italiane sono tutte viziate su! sei un orsetto rognoso oggi


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte ,ovvio tu sei escluso...ma che forum di saccenti che credono di essere i depositari della verita',Brunetta docet.....pensa amico...abbiamo fatto ape di 2ore,alla fine il barista ci ha mandato via ,perche'doveva chiudere.
> E Brunetta pero'ne sa piu' di me.....
> vedi amico,sono sposati da oltre 30 anni,figli maggiorenni,*tutto identico a quello che ho a casa mia.*...''lui''esce alle 7 del mattino e torna alle 22,per lavoro via per giorni e giorni.Se tanto mi da tanto sara'pure bell'uomo..e il gioco e'fatto...ovvio che ha un'amante,pur avendo una moglie favolosa..ma questo per me e'ovvia banalita'..
> Per questo si''dimentica''della moglie.....Conte.....dove leggi qualcosa di tanto strano scusa???


infatti non sarebbe per nulla strano vedere tua moglie seduta sulla sedia di un bar a prendere l'aperitivo con un uomo che cerca di sconfiggere la paura d'invecchiare


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diciamocelo meglio, le donne italiane sono viziate come non mai, hanno quasi tutto e pretendono di più, lasciamo stare, trattiamole come devono essere trattate con amore giusto, ma se ci mettiamo ad ascoltare i loro inutili bisogni finiamo nella cacca, non sono bisogni reali, sono cazzate. Il che mi riporta sulle inutili stronzate che diceva la mia compagna sui soldi, adesso che abbiamo un bel pò di soldi...ha motivo di lamentarsene ancora...ma porca miseria, allora me lo dicesse, già piglio uno stipendio da dirigente e non le va bene, che cazzo devo fare per farla felice, una bella Luigi Vuittone del cazzo fatta in plastica magari la farebbe felice?


beh, tu vuoi una ferrari che costa di più


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come puoi colmare il _vuoto _,* al massimo puoi tappare un piccolo e squallido buco* con un rapporto del genere.a me sembrano cose che ti fanno sentire ancora più sola .
> certo, diverso sarebbe un 'innamoramento occasionale


Che caduta di stile.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai letto. Deve essermi sfuggito.



Dice che lo fa per sentirsi giovine e vieppiù vivo.


----------



## viola di mare (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti non sarebbe per nulla strano vedere tua moglie seduta sulla sedia di un bar a prendere l'aperitivo con un uomo che cerca di sconfiggere la paura d'invecchiare



k: è mio


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che caduta di stile.


in verità non pensavo al doppio senso


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti non sarebbe per nulla strano vedere tua moglie seduta sulla sedia di un bar a prendere l'aperitivo con un uomo che cerca di sconfiggere la paura d'invecchiare


cazzate Mini,nessuno mi da gli anni che ho...ma lo so pure io che invecchio...

Sono un pochino teso..da un lato la vorrei..dall'altro spero non succeda niente,e di non rivederla mai piu'.
Enorme rischio coinvolgimento..


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte ,ovvio tu sei escluso...ma che forum di saccenti che credono di essere i depositari della verita',Brunetta docet.....pensa amico...abbiamo fatto ape di 2ore,alla fine il barista ci ha mandato via ,perche'doveva chiudere.
> E Brunetta pero'ne sa piu' di me.....
> vedi amico,sono sposati da oltre 30 anni,figli maggiorenni,tutto identico a quello che ho a casa mia....''lui''esce alle 7 del mattino e torna alle 22,per lavoro via per giorni e giorni.Se tanto mi da tanto sara'pure bell'uomo..e il gioco e'fatto...ovvio che ha un'amante,pur avendo una moglie favolosa..ma questo per me e'ovvia banalita'..
> Per questo si''dimentica''della moglie.....Conte.....dove leggi qualcosa di tanto strano scusa???


Io non so nulla. Ma neppure tu sai più di quello che ha raccontato lei. Del resto che ti frega se è vero o no. Quello che ti interessa è altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cazzate Mini,nessuno mi da gli anni che ho...ma lo so pure io che invecchio...
> 
> Sono un pochino teso..da un lato la vorrei..dall'altro spero non succeda niente,e di non rivederla mai piu'.
> Enorme rischio coinvolgimento..


Micio, ma non è che a frequentare quella sorta di Bernardette laica che risponde al nome Sbricioscema mi ti stai rincoglionendo, eh?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dice che lo fa per sentirsi giovine e vieppiù vivo.


Ah se questa è la spiegazione. Forse è la spiegazione davvero.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah se questa è la spiegazione. Forse è la spiegazione davvero.


Certo che lo è. Per alcuni non è che chissà poi quali altri motivi ci siano, eh.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che lo è. Per alcuni non è che chissà poi quali altri motivi ci siano, eh.


Appunto dietro non c'è nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto dietro non c'è nulla.


Ma non essere drastica, su.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non essere drastica, su.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micio, ma non è che a frequentare quella sorta di Bernardette laica che risponde al nome Sbricioscema mi ti stai rincoglionendo, eh?


mahhh..faccio fatica a lavorare in effetti,infatti mi vedi qua'...cosa vuoi che ti dica???la bellezza mi incanta..


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micio, ma non è che a frequentare quella sorta di Bernardette laica che risponde al nome *Sbricioscema* mi ti stai rincoglionendo, eh?


tu invece sei un cretino


----------



## Daniele (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, ho anche io la stessa opinione.E dovresti sapere cosa pensano le donne dell'est delle donne italiane....!:rotfl:


Ti ricordo che mia madre è Praghese e conosco molto bene le donne dell'est. In effetti mi chiedo che idea bislacca ho avuto a non cercare la, decisamente molto più alla mano, molto più pratiche e con un senso della realtà che le donne italiane non hanno, forse perchè troppo poco emancipate, oh, nei paesi dell'est le donne erano già autonome quando noi eravamo ancora dei contradinotti ignoranti.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu invece sei un cretino


Gnègnègnè.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhh..faccio fatica a lavorare in effetti,infatti mi vedi qua'...cosa vuoi che ti dica???la bellezza mi incanta..


Micio, sei sempre il numero uno.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che mia madre è Praghese e conosco molto bene le donne dell'est. In effetti mi chiedo che idea bislacca ho avuto a non cercare la, decisamente molto più alla mano, molto più pratiche e con un senso della realtà che le donne italiane non hanno, forse perchè troppo poco emancipate, oh, nei paesi dell'est le donne erano già autonome quando noi eravamo ancora dei contradinotti ignoranti.


Anche molto più dedite al meretricio, in media.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gnègnègnè.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 7317


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micio, sei sempre il numero uno.


dei cretini......lo so benissimo.dico io ma si puo'stare qua'a pensare alla moglie di un'altro???


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dei cretini......lo so benissimo.dico io ma si puo'stare qua'a pensare alla moglie di un'altro???


Basta che non ti ci fai le pippe.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> è qualche tempo che leggo..chiedendomi se un forum potesse rivelarsi uno spazio di non-solitudine in cui raccogliere i pensieri..perchè da sola ormai me la canto e me la suono, senza sbagliare una nota...e senza muovermi di un passo..
> 
> ...


Vorrei citarti un passaggio di un film..E' uno dei più celebri di questo film (il mandolino del capitano Corelli) e a mio modo di vedere è la migliore spiegazione dell'amore che più si avvicina a quello che io penso.

"Quando si accende l'amore  è una pazzia temporanea. L'amore scoppia come un terremoto e in seguito  si placa e quando si è placato bisogna prendere una decisione, bisogna  riuscire a capire se le nostre radici sono così inestricabilmente  intrecciate che è inconcepibile il solo pensiero di separarle. Perché  questo è... l'amore è questo. L'amore non è turbamento, non è  eccitazione, non è il desiderio di accoppiarsi ogni istante della  giornata, non è restare svegli alla notte immaginando che lui sia lì a  baciare ogni parte del tuo corpo. Non arrossire, ti sto dicendo delle  verità. Questo è semplicemente essere innamorati e chiunque può  facilmente convincersi di esserlo. *L'amore è invece... è quello che  resta nel fuoco quando l'innamoramento si è consumato. Non sembra una  cosa molto eccitante, vero? Ma lo è. Tu credi di poter anche solo  immaginare che arriverai a provare questo per il Capitano Corelli? "


*A mio avviso lui ne è probabilmente consapevole, tu invece no. Il tuo problema non è il tradimento (che se breve, passeggero e inconfessato no ha in genere ripercussioni sugli equilibri di un rapporto). Il tuo problema, come scrivi, sta proprio nella tua incapacità di accettare questa evoluzione del rapporto, che a mio modo di vedere è più o meno quello che accade in moltissimi rapporti consolidati che durano da più anni. Il fatto che ti manchi la voglia di ridere insieme a lui..Il fatto che ti manchi la voglia di essere un po' porca con lui. Il fatto che tutto questo ti stia stretto potrebbe benissimo essere dovuto al fatto che magari lui non sia la persona giusta per te. Ma ti assicuro che l'innamoramento non dura con nessuno per tutta la vita. Prima o poi il fuoco si spegne e resta l'amore. Sei disposta ad accettarlo?

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

ciao:smile:

intanto grazie a tutti per i vostri pensieri.

Provo a rispondere...

Parto dalla questione del tradimento.

Le motivazioni. 
Avevo bisogno di "un'ora d'aria". E me la sono concessa. Questo è quanto. 

Cosa ne pensa lui?

Pensa che se la questione non porta ad un mio allontanamento dalla cose basilari della nostra relazione, non ne vuole neanche sentire parlare. 

Lui mi ha detto di aver paura che tradirlo possa significare che io mi innamoro di un altro, che quell'altro mi possa piacere più di lui e che "mi porti via".

Pensa quindi che se di qualcosa dobbiamo parlare, quel qualcosa riguarda i miei, i nostri, sentimenti, non di ciò che faccio col mio corpo. 

L'accordo è che l'uso del corpo è un qualcosa che riguarda il legittimo proprietario.
Appartiene ad una "sfera privata" (passatemi il termine) che riguarda l'individuo e non la coppia.

E io sono d'accordo con lui. E penso lo stesso di lui.
Per quanto mi riguarda può usare il suo corpo con altre donne, quanto e come vuole.

Non è attraverso il possesso del corpo che voglio costruire una relazione. E lui è d'accordo. 

Fermo restando che entrambi tuteliamo l'altro dal punto di vista igienico-sanitario, e che non ci portiamo in casa "racole"...ossia che il tutto resti fuori casa.

Quindi. 
Ho usato il mio corpo per darmi piacere, e in un qualche modo per riscoprirmi nel piacere.

Potrei forse scoprire che sono ricaduta in vecchie dinamiche in cui il mio corpo è stato arma di attacco e difesa ma, se fosse, avrei tradito solo me stessa.

Non ho tradito la nostra coppia.
Non l'ho lasciato solo. Mai. Anche quando avrei tanto desiderato solo fuggire. 
E non è nelle mie intenzioni farlo. 

Ma l'utilizzo del mio corpo è una questione che riguarda me, solo me, non lui. E viceversa.

E comunque dovesse finire fra noi, non sarà certo, come dite, una "spaccata" o una "pecorina" ad esserne la causa.
Facile così.

La zoccola. 
E il mio volerlo essere anche con lui.

Non sto a farla lunga, ma non è il giudizio correlato a questa parola che mi spaventa. 
Non è che non riesco ad essere zoccola con lui perchè ho paura del suo giudizio. 
Lui sa che sono anche zoccola.

Ma è una parte che è rimasta "dormiente" in questi anni, in cui le vicende che la vita ci ha proposto hanno preso talmente tanto spazio da non rimanerne per coltivare questo spazio che inizialmente ci dava rifugio.

Come dire...quando manca il pane, non si pensa al come guarnirlo, no?

Dovevamo fare altro di più importante per sopravvivere.

Però adesso quel tempo è passato. 

E per me è fondamentale che quella parte di me sia sveglia anche con lui, perchè è una componente fondamentale del mio essere.
Giusto o sbagliato che sia.

E perchè è una parte che manca ad entrambi.


----------



## viola di mare (6 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche molto più dedite al meretricio, in media.


ed a i pornazzi!
mica tutte però, lo vedi che vuol dire generalizzare???


----------



## Daniele (6 Agosto 2013)

Che immani stronzate ho letto, incredibili stronzate. Avete parlato, vi siete detti...vuoi sapere cosa succede se lui scopre che lo hai tradito? Non lo puoi sapere nonostante quello che vi siete detti e se credi fermamente a quello che avete detto mi spiace, siete degli sprovveduti. Tutto quello che si dice prima di un tradimento vale 0, è quando si scopre che si capisce come si vede la questione tradimento e guarda che te lo dice uno che due ne ha subiti ed ho reagito in due motdi totalmente diversi e ancora non capisco il perchè! In quel momento è solo l'emotività che ti prende e se non la tieni a freno o se è troppo forte non ne esci come dicevi.
Tu puoi fare quello che vuoi con il tuo corpo? Se sei coppia con lui no, non puoi, renditene conto che tutto quello che vi siete detti vale 0 e parti da quello.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ed a i pornazzi!
> mica tutte però, lo vedi che vuol dire generalizzare???


Ma è chiaro che era un discorso generalista dal principio. Ma che sei ceca? SloVACCA?


----------



## Buscopann (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'accordo è che l'uso del corpo è un qualcosa che riguarda il legittimo proprietario.
> Appartiene ad una "sfera privata" (passatemi il termine) che riguarda l'individuo e non la coppia.
> 
> E io sono d'accordo con lui. E penso lo stesso di lui.
> ...


Se un po' (anzi parecchio paracula).
Se vuoi aspirare alla coppia aperta tutto deve essere alla luce del sole. Da parte tua e sua. Altrimenti tu stai cercando un'autoassoluzione che si avvicina alle lacrime di Berlusconi dopo la condanna definitiva.

Buscopann


----------



## viola di mare (6 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che era un discorso generalista dal principio. Ma che sei ceca? SloVACCA?



no sono SARDA


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Per quanto invece riguarda il resto...che è quello che conta davvero per me..

Ringrazio Quibbelqurz, Tebe, Sienne...grazie...

Avete descritto quello che sento...grazie davvero:smile:

E Buscopann..che mi ha posto la domanda a cui da più di un anno sto provando a rispondere. 
Hai ragione, lui la risposta la sa già...per lui è già tutto chiaro.

Io mi arrovello invece, perchè da dove sono non riesco a trovare risposta.

Credo di dover prima riuscire a vivere e riscoprire chi sono. 
Perchè in questi anni mi sono lasciata indietro.

Per provare a farmi capire...la situazione in cui lui era riguardava quella che i più definiscono "forte devianza sociale".

Io ero lì, le nostre esperienze si somigliavano, anche se io non era arrivata ai suoi livelli.
Ero riuscita a fermarmi prima e a trasformare l'impulso distruttivo in qualcosa di costruttivo, per me e per chi invece stava affondando nel pantano.

Ero riuscita a trasformare la devianza, la mia, in oggetto di studio.
Lo studio, e le persone che ho avuto la fortuna di incontrare mi hanno letteralmente salvato la vita.

Quindi quando ci siamo incontrati, parlavamo lo stesso linguaggio, che non era di parole, ma ci permetteva di riconoscerci nell'altro. Io avevo visto lui e lui aveva visto me. 

Vedeva perchè capiva, non avevo bisogno di spiegargli nulla. 
E non avevo bisogno di difendermi, perchè lui sapeva il significato delle mie cicatrici, non le giudicava e le accettava.

E lo stesso era per me nei suoi confronti.

Lui è partito da una posizione svantaggiata rispetto a me, si era fatto più male per alcuni versi. 
Fra i due sono stata io quella forte, una parte del suo percorso l'avevo già fatta...ma lui è stato quello coraggioso perchè ha riaperto le sue ferite e le ha fatte spurgare.

Io no. Ho tenuto botta. Perchè uno dei due non doveva aver paura, almeno uno dei due non poteva permettersi di mostrare debolezza o cedimenti. Quell'uno sono stata io.

Lui piangeva e io lo consolavo.

Io piangevo sola, e mi consolavo da sola, per tornare da lui abbastanza libera e con abbastanza spazio da accoglierlo.

Quella fortezza, quella bolla di cui avete parlato...l'avevo costruita prima di lui, perchè stavo in un mondo in cui mostrare segni di debolezza o cedimento avrebbe significa mettersi in situazioni pericolose.

Quella fortezza, la bolla, in questi anni è diventata il rifugio per entrambi.

Lui però ne è uscito e io sono rimasta imprigionata.

E se prima era rifugio comune, ora è semplicemente muro che divide.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no sono SARDA


Scura, bassa, coi baffi e testarda come un mulo?


----------



## viola di mare (6 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Scura*, bassa, coi baffi e *testarda come un mulo*?


uniche due cose azzeccate!


uff sempre a generalizzare... e io che mi aspettavo un'altra battuta sul "sarda"...


----------



## Buscopann (6 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> uniche due cose azzeccate!
> 
> 
> uff sempre a generalizzare... e io che mi aspettavo un'altra battuta sul "sarda"...


A Muggia c'è un ristorantino che fa delle Sarde fritte da capogiro. Non c'entra una mazza, ma comunque è quasi l'una e ho fame

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> uniche due cose azzeccate!
> 
> 
> uff sempre a generalizzare... e io che mi aspettavo un'altra battuta sul "sarda"...


Che battuta? Aspè, ma lo sai che la sardegna è anche nota come sarfregna? E perchè voialtri sardi v'incazzate se vi chiamano sardegnoli?


----------



## viola di mare (6 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che battuta? Aspè, ma lo sai che la sardegna è anche nota come sarfregna? E perchè voialtri sardi v'incazzate se vi chiamano sardegnoli?



il sardegnolo è un mulo quindi se ci dici sardegnoli ci stai dando degli asini!!!




perdonaci ti stiamo rovinando il 3D anche se devi ammettere che è più carino leggere questo che le generalizzazioni di Daniele


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> *il sardegnolo è un mulo quindi se ci dici sardegnoli ci stai dando degli asini!!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbè, ma la battuta? Ou, lo sai fare il porcheddu?


----------



## viola di mare (6 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma la battuta? Ou, lo sai fare il porcheddu?


mio padre lo faceva divinamente... come i vecchi pastori... col mirto... lo cuoceva in una buca... oddio che mi hai fatto tornare in mente...


----------



## Anais (6 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A Muggia c'è un ristorantino che fa delle Sarde fritte da capogiro. Non c'entra una mazza, ma comunque è quasi l'una e ho fame
> 
> Buscopann


Mamma che buone le sarde fritte!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Ahhh*



ipazia ha detto:


> ciao:smile:
> 
> intanto grazie a tutti per i vostri pensieri.
> 
> ...


Ah ecco avevi bisogno di un ora d'aria?embè vattene in montagna,e non a pecora dietro qualche fratta boschiva.....No,non ci siamo.Non puoi avere i vantaggi dell'essere single ed i vantaggi dell'essere in coppia,quando stai con qualcuno devi mettere in condivisione parecchio se non tutto,anche il tuo corpo.Sarebbe opportuno,corretto e giusto che tt chiarisca questo aspetto al tuo lui,stiamo insieme ma se c'è da calarmi le mutande non ci penso due volte,vediamo se il tuo lui accetta.Il tuo discorso fa acqua in ogni dove....!"


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

probabilmente sono paracula, non solo un po'.

ma...non riesco a vedere tutta questa importanza che date al tradimento di cui ho scritto.

Ne ho parlato perché mi riguarda, e perchè dentro la mia storia è stato un grimaldello che mi ha portato a scoperchiare definitivamente il mio personale vaso di Pandora, vaso che già era aperto di suo. 
Non penso che una scopata abbia tutto questo potere. 

E' stato un episodio che mi ha semplicemente ridato un po' di aria, e che mi ha permesso di ricordare che avevo anche bisogni di ordine fisico. Mi ha ri-dato consapevolezza di un corpo che avevo messo via. Punto.

Non vedo da cosa dovrei autoassolvermi, non cerco assoluzioni. Nè da parte mia nè da parte di altri.

Non aspiro ad un tipo particolare di coppia. Aperta, chiusa, a metà...

Voglio solo la mia, la nostra coppia. La nostra personale declinazione di coppia. Che poi sia socialmente giusta o accettabile non è qualcosa che mi interessa. 
Anche perchè socialmente noi come coppia siamo stati morti per un bel po', socialmente siamo stati entrambi inaccettabili. 

Quindi se devo essere sincera del "socialmente" mi interessa poco, o almeno non di più di quanto socialmente siamo stati interessanti...zero. anzi, sotto zero. perchè per un periodo siamo stati degni rappresentanti di tutto ciò che di più sbagliato possa essere.

Fra noi questa cosa del tradimento come scopata, non ha tutta questa importanza...per le nostre esperienze i tradimenti sono di tutt'altro genere, tradire è stato altro...tradire è stato non avere il controllo di se stessi e delle proprie azioni, tradire è stato negare una realtà che doveva essere affrontata e gestita insieme, tradire è stato posticipare una presa di posizione quando da quella posizione dipendeva la salute fisica e mentale di entrambi.

Ci si potrebbe perdere ore a disquisire sulla concezione, e sugli archetipi, da cui deriva l'attuale definizione di ciò che è bene o male in una coppia. 
Sul perchè il concetto di coppia sia indissolubilmente legato al concetto di possesso del corpo dell'altro, ed in particolare al possesso visto da una prospettiva maschile, che porta a definire una scopata al femminile come una "spaccata" e spostare l'oggetto del discorso sull'ano anzichè sulla vagina...

Ma...se devo essere sincera, non è di una di una disquisizione culturale che sono in cerca.

Credo che nella nostra coppia, o di quel che ne rimane, adesso come adesso sia più importante riuscire a ritrovare quell'alleanza che ci ha permesso di arrivare qui. Adesso come adesso credo sia importante che io riesca a uscire da dove sono, perchè dove sono mi fa stare male.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mio padre lo faceva divinamente... come i vecchi pastori... col mirto... lo cuoceva in una buca... oddio che mi hai fatto tornare in mente...


Buono il porceddu


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*SI*



ipazia ha detto:


> probabilmente sono paracula, non solo un po'.
> 
> ma...non riesco a vedere tutta questa importanza che date al tradimento di cui ho scritto.
> 
> ...


Se la tua scopata non ha tutta questa importanza perchè non condividere questa tua esperienza con lui?Fallo giudicare a lui quello che ha o non ha importanza....


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per quanto invece riguarda il resto...[...]


sul tradimento non mi esprimo, se la possibilità che accada e l'omissione fanno parte dei vostri patti di coppia, non è nemmeno tale. non lo capisco, non mi piace e non credo che sarebbe così ininfluente se venisse alla luce, ma pazienza.

comunque, è impossibile un'inversione dei ruoli? una cosa graduale, magari nemmeno completa, ma quel tanto che ti permetta di sentirti meno tarpata? ti sei fatta colonna portante di un rapporto sbilanciato, un rapporto che senza un equilibrio rischia di schiacciarti sempre di più o di crollare. riciclo un consiglio che mi hanno dato qui dentro, quando ho preso per mano la persona con cui convivo, quello di "farti meno botte di ferro", di mostrare a lui le tue debolezze, di chiedergli aiuto, di farti sorreggere quando ne hai bisogno e di spostare sulle sue spalle un po' del peso che stai sopportando.

comunque, benvenuta


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A Muggia c'è un ristorantino che fa delle Sarde fritte da capogiro. Non c'entra una mazza, ma comunque è quasi l'una e ho fame
> 
> Buscopann


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Verissimo
AL duomo di Muggia
sta il primo organo Mascioni meccanico ossia dove hanno sperimentato per la prima volta il ritorno alla trasmissione meccanica dopo che furono i principi dell'elettrico...


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Oscuro...vado anche in montagna:smile: ..preferendo di gran lunga i paesaggi rocciosi alle fratte boschive, che son dense di moscerini, tafani e zanzare.

Se di una cosa sono sicura, è di aver ben condiviso con lui la questione delle mutande:smile: e che lui ha ben condiviso con me la questione dei suoi boxer:smile:

Questa è forse l'unica cosa di cui sono sicura.

Che poi, mica che ogni fratta mi attrae, o lo attrae. :smile:

E in ogni caso, io non ha detto che non condivido con lui il mio corpo, anzi.

Ho detto semplicemente che il mio corpo è mio e solo mio, e non devo rendere conto a nessuno di quello che ne faccio, salvo restando il proteggere l'altro dalle mie scelte.

E questo vale per entrambi.

Forse anche lui ha condiviso il suo corpo con un altra. mi interessa? No.

Perchè con me ha condiviso quanto di più importante aveva (che non è il suo pisello o il suo ano).

Ho condiviso il mio corpo con un altro. gli interessa? No.

Perchè con lui ho condiviso quanto di più importante avevo (che non è la mia vagina o il mio ano).

Ciò che non riesco a fare ora è continuare quella condivisione lì. Che è l'unico valore nella nostra relazione.

E non riesco a farlo non solo con lui..che a questo punto sarebbe il meno...ma con me stessa. 
Non riesco a smuovermi da quel ruolo di "forte" che mi sono creata, non riesco a far rientrare in quel ruolo anche quella fragile, vulnerabile, zoccola.

Non riesco a essere tutta intera. Sono in tanti pezzi tutti separati.

E intorno a me la vita va avanti, e io me la sto perdendo. La vivo a pezzetti...a volte solo la sfioro, come se fossi una spettatrice a teatro.

E lui è nello spettacolo, che non riesce a tirarmi dentro...e giustamente deve viverlo lui, mica che può stare lì a vedere cosa faccio. 
E mi crea perfino fastidio che lui in questo momento stia fermo, ad aspettare e in un qualche modo pure subire questa mia situazione.

Qualcuno ha detto che il nocciolo sta nel fatto che lui si sente AL sicuro CON me...non è un nocciolo, ma è sicuramente parte del problema. Perchè sono convinta del fatto che se lui ha bisogno di me, non è ancora libero dai suoi fantasmi.

Io voglio un uomo che non ha bisogno di me. Voglio un uomo che sta con me perchè gli va bene così. E che ogni giorno si senta libero anche di andarsene, se è quello che vuole.

Il bisogno credo sia semplicemente l'anticamera di una ennesima dipendenza. Non voglio.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mio padre lo faceva divinamente... come i vecchi pastori... col mirto... lo cuoceva in una buca... oddio che mi hai fatto tornare in mente...


Bene. E la battuta?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> probabilmente sono paracula, non solo un po'.
> 
> ma...non riesco a vedere tutta questa importanza che date al tradimento di cui ho scritto.
> 
> ...


Grandissima ed intelligentissima analisi. Complimenti. Uno dei post più profondi che abbia letto in questo forum. 



oscuro ha detto:


> Se la tua scopata non ha tutta questa importanza perchè non condividere questa tua esperienza con lui?Fallo giudicare a lui quello che ha o non ha importanza....


Che c'entra? Guardi il dito (tu condividi con il tuo datore di lavoro i momenti in cui non fai un cazzo e gli "rubi" lo stipendio?) e non vedi la luna (tutto quello che ha scritto).


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> sul tradimento non mi esprimo, se la possibilità che accada e l'omissione fanno parte dei vostri patti di coppia, non è nemmeno tale. non lo capisco, non mi piace e non credo che sarebbe così ininfluente se venisse alla luce, ma pazienza.
> 
> comunque, è impossibile un'inversione dei ruoli? una cosa graduale, magari nemmeno completa, ma quel tanto che ti permetta di sentirti meno tarpata? ti sei fatta colonna portante di un rapporto sbilanciato, un rapporto che senza un equilibrio rischia di schiacciarti sempre di più o di crollare. riciclo un consiglio che mi hanno dato qui dentro, quando ho preso per mano la persona con cui convivo, quello di "farti meno botte di ferro", di mostrare a lui le tue debolezze, di chiedergli aiuto, di farti sorreggere quando ne hai bisogno e di spostare sulle sue spalle un po' del peso che stai sopportando.
> 
> comunque, benvenuta


grazie del benvenuta:smile:

sto provando non tanto a invertire..quanto a ridistribuire...posso chiederti come hai fatto tu?

Non cerco una ricetta, ovvio che non ce ne sono...ma in questo momento non so proprio come fare a lasciare andare un po' del controllo che mi sono assunta:unhappy:..


----------



## Anais (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io voglio un uomo che non ha bisogno di me. Voglio un uomo che sta con me perchè gli va bene così. E che ogni giorno si senta libero anche di andarsene, se è quello che vuole.
> 
> Il bisogno credo sia semplicemente l'anticamera di una ennesima dipendenza. Non voglio.


Ciao.
Perdonami la domanda ma leggendoti mi sembra di aver capito che in passato sei stata molto fragile psicologicamente, oppure hai sofferto di dipendenza.
Per cui ti chiedo...ora dici di stare ragionevolmente bene e per arrivare a stare meglio, immagnìno tu ti sia anche appooggiata a qualche terapeuta.
Se ce l'hai ancora, gli hai parlato di come ti senti? Delle tue paure?


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Grandissima ed intelligentissima analisi. Complimenti. Uno dei post più profondi che abbia letto in questo forum.
> 
> 
> Che c'entra? Guardi il dito (tu condividi con il tuo datore di lavoro i momenti in cui non fai un cazzo e gli "rubi" lo stipendio?) e non vedi la luna (tutto quello che ha scritto).


Si si come no....io guardo la luna,e sono sicuro che se il patner viene a sapere... la tizia vedrà le stelle....


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Perdonami la domanda ma leggendoti mi sembra di aver capito che in passato sei stata molto fragile psicologicamente, oppure hai sofferto di dipendenza.
> Per cui ti chiedo...ora dici di stare ragionevolmente bene e per arrivare a stare meglio, immagnìno tu ti sia anche appooggiata a qualche terapeuta.
> Se ce l'hai ancora, gli hai parlato di come ti senti? Delle tue paure?



Ciao:smile:

si sono stata fragile, e ho compiuto scelte e mi sono messa in situazioni pesanti.
Non ho avuto un terapeuta, non nel senso stretto del termine...ma ho avuto la fortuna di incontrare persone competenti che mi hanno fatto compagnia lungo la strada.

E sì, quelle persone sono ancora con me...e mi fanno compagnia anche ora.

Parliamo. Ma per quanto se ne possa parlare l'azione è comunque mia.

Ordine lo devo fare io.

Ciò su cui cade spesso l'attenzione, è che continuo a parlare al singolare...parlo di lui, e parlo al plurale; parlo di me, e parlo al singolare.

Ed è questo il nodo che non sto riuscendo a sciogliere.

Ma non c'è terapeuta che possa farlo per me.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Grandissima ed intelligentissima analisi. Complimenti. Uno dei post più profondi che abbia letto in questo forum.
> 
> 
> Che c'entra? Guardi il dito (tu condividi con il tuo datore di lavoro i momenti in cui non fai un cazzo e gli "rubi" lo stipendio?) e non vedi la luna (tutto quello che ha scritto).


non so se sei serio (a?) o se tu mi stia prendendo in giro.

Scelgo la prima:smile:..(con un po' di narcisismo)

Se la mia scelta è giusta, hai capito quello che intendevo. Grazie.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si si come no....io guardo la luna,e sono sicuro che se il patner viene a sapere... la tizia vedrà le stelle....


credi?:smile:

o forse c'è un po' di te e dei tuoi desideri in quello che scrivi? :smile:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si si come no....io guardo la luna,e sono sicuro che se il patner viene a sapere... la tizia vedrà le stelle....


Non mettere limiti alla Provvidenza. Dai una speranza ai tuoi dogmi. Apri le finestre della tua mente. 

Potrebbe essere che lo "shock" lo svegli e la schianti al muro e si reimpossessi di lei con tutta la passione ed il vigore che le ha negato durante questi anni. Sarebbe un buon inizio per farla "di nuovo sentire bella, piccola, fragile, vulnerabile" e, vivaddio, anche zoccola (sacrilegio).

Però a quel punto giudichereste lui come un mezzuomo, omuncolo, senzapalle, ecc. Dev'essere difficile stare sempre dalla parte della ragione, eh?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> non so se sei serio (a?) o se tu mi stia prendendo in giro.
> 
> Scelgo la prima:smile:..(con un po' di narcisismo)
> 
> Se la mia scelta è giusta, hai capito quello che intendevo. Grazie.


Serissimo.


----------



## Anais (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao:smile:
> 
> si sono stata fragile, e ho compiuto scelte e mi sono messa in situazioni pesanti.
> Non ho avuto un terapeuta, non nel senso stretto del termine...ma ho avuto la fortuna di incontrare persone competenti che mi hanno fatto compagnia lungo la strada.
> ...


E' vero.
Ma credo che se il terapeuta è un professionista molto competente...possa darti una grande mano.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Mamma che buone le sarde fritte!!!


mi piacciono più quelle che si portano a letto


----------



## Anais (6 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi piacciono più quelle che si portano a letto



Se permetti io invece, per ovvi motivi, preferisco quelle fritte


----------



## Anais (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao:smile:
> 
> si sono stata fragile, e ho compiuto scelte e mi sono messa in situazioni pesanti.
> Non ho avuto un terapeuta, non nel senso stretto del termine...ma ho avuto la fortuna di incontrare persone competenti che mi hanno fatto compagnia lungo la strada.
> ...


E comunque concordo con te, sul non dire nulla del tradimento al tuo compagno.
Non è un altro uomo la causa dei tuoi pensieri, l'altro non c'entra nulla con il disagio che provi verso la vostra relazione


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Se permetti io invece, per ovvi motivi, preferisco quelle fritte


ti capisco ... non parlano e durano poco :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> credi?:smile:
> 
> o forse c'è un po' di te e dei tuoi desideri in quello che scrivi? :smile:


No,c'è solo una leggera idiosincrasia per chi sceglie per se  pensando di scegliere per tutti!Quindi non dando nessuna possibilità di scelta,esattamente come fai tu.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Serissimo.



perchè ribadisci questa cosa della zoccola?

E' una cosa così strana che una donna riconosca e desidera questa parte di se stessa?


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non mettere limiti alla Provvidenza. Dai una speranza ai tuoi dogmi. Apri le finestre della tua mente.
> 
> Potrebbe essere che lo "shock" lo svegli e la schianti al muro e si reimpossessi di lei con tutta la passione ed il vigore che le ha negato durante questi anni. Sarebbe un buon inizio per farla "di nuovo sentire bella, piccola, fragile, vulnerabile" e, vivaddio, anche zoccola (sacrilegio).
> 
> Però a quel punto giudichereste lui come un mezzuomo, omuncolo, senzapalle, ecc. Dev'essere difficile stare sempre dalla parte della ragione, eh?


Non saprei, io ho scelto di stare sempre dalla parte dell'onestà e della trasparenza,ho scelto di vivere alla luce del sole,della ragione mi frega cazzi.Mi disturberebbe stare sempre ammcchiato nell'ombra con qualcosa da nascondere....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> perchè ribadisci questa cosa della zoccola?
> 
> E' una cosa così strana che una donna riconosca e desidera questa parte di se stessa?


Per me assolutamente no.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*No*



ipazia ha detto:


> perchè ribadisci questa cosa della zoccola?
> 
> E' una cosa così strana che una donna riconosca e desidera questa parte di se stessa?


Sarebbe opportuno viversi il proprio essere zoccola da single,o magari trovarsi un patner che adora una donna zoccola.Cosa diversa far credere al patenr di essere una donna di un certo tipo,e nascondergli le ore d'aria....!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Oscuro...vado anche in montagna:smile: ..preferendo di gran lunga i paesaggi rocciosi alle fratte boschive, che son dense di moscerini, tafani e zanzare.
> 
> Se di una cosa sono sicura, è di aver ben condiviso con lui la questione delle mutande:smile: e che lui ha ben condiviso con me la questione dei suoi boxer:smile:
> 
> ...




Ogni tanto resto sorpresa da come la fedeltá sia spesso associata al possesso di un corpo, più che a un naturale desiderio di quel corpo. Come se essersi fedeli fosse un obbligo, un'imposizione, un sacrificio. Come se amare non fosse un atto totale, che implica sì condivisione e affinitâ, sostegno e appoggio reciproco, ma anche eros e carnalitá.

Da quel che ho letto tu non ami più il tuo compagno. Come molti amori, alcuni grandi e intensi, il vostro è finito. Forse quando tu ti sei stancata di fare da stampella al tuo uomo che, nonostante oggi sia più forte, continui a vedere come una persona che dipende da te e non come un compagno forte e autonomo con cui sentirsi in diritto di essere fragile.  

Il tuo desiderio di un rapporto basato sulla totale indipendenza e sulla libertá di andarsene la dice lunga su quanto tu sia appesantita da questo legame, tanto da ribaltare totalmente l'idea stessa dell'amore. Non esiste un amore che non implichi il bisogno e il desiderio di chi si ama. Io amo i miei figli e ho bisogno di loro. Amo il mio compagno e ho bisogno di lui. E la forza del mio amore mi aiuta ad accettare anche la mia vulnerabilità, il mio essere indifesa davanti alla possibilitá di perdere chi amo.

Certo nel vostro rapporto avete smarrito l' equilibrio, la reciprocità di questo bisogno. Per questo dopo esserti sentita colonna portante, ti senti stanca, apatica nel vostro rapporto e hai avuto bisogno della tua ora d'aria. Senza pensare che dell'ora d'aria hai bisogno solo quando ti senti in gabbia. Non quando sei libera e appagata.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Ecco*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ogni tanto resto sorpresa da come la fedeltá sia spesso associata al possesso di un corpo, più che a un naturale desiderio di quel corpo. Come se essersi fedeli fosse un obbligo, un'imposizione, un sacrificio. Come se amare non fosse un atto totale, che implica sì condivisione e affinitâ, sostegno e appoggio reciproco, ma anche eros e carnalitá.
> 
> Da quel che ho letto tu non ami più il tuo compagno. Come molti amori, alcuni grandi e intensi, il vostro è finito. Forse quando tu ti sei stancata di fare da stampella al tuo uomo che, nonostante oggi sia più forte, continui a vedere come una persona che dipende da te e non come un compagno forte e autonomo con cui sentirsi in diritto di essere fragile.
> 
> ...


Ecco un post intelligente,lineare,asciutto ed esaustivo!


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,c'è solo una leggera idiosincrasia per chi sceglie per se  pensando di scegliere per tutti!Quindi non dando nessuna possibilità di scelta,esattamente come fai tu.


non ti voglio far cambiare idea eh :smile:

però il valore e il peso del/dei tradimento/i l'abbiamo deciso insieme.

Avevo scritto che non gliene parlavo per il semplice fatto che era la frase più breve da mettere. (mi sto riferendo ai primi post)
Ma poi mi sembra di aver ben spiegato i motivi per cui non intendo parlargliene. 
Motivi che non sono stati scelti SOLO da me, ma che sono stati concordati da entrambi.

Per i parametri che ci siamo dati come coppia, la scopata, mia o sua, riguarda solo o me o lui.
E' un qualcosa che riguarda una "sfera individuale" di entrambi.
Che poi, per comodità linguistica io l'abbia definita "tradimento", è appunto una comodità linguistica che credevo mi avrebbe semplificato il dialogo. 

In realtà ho sbagliato, mi rendo conto che sono stata superficiale, perchè dentro quella parola ci sono millemila significati e interpretazioni...

Per amor di cronaca e chiarezza, col compagno la definizione è comune...e non imposta.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non saprei, io ho scelto di stare sempre dalla parte dell'onestà e della trasparenza,ho scelto di vivere alla luce del sole.


Tze, tze.  Pure Previti e Penati han sempre detto così, cosa credi?

Poi nella realtà il cerchiobottismo e le piccole meschinità le facciamo tutti quotidianamente. Forse tu non le fai nel tuo rapporto di coppia (o non ammetti di farle o ne fai un po' meno), e probabilmente con la crisi di Governo alle porte, sei in trip elettorale...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> non ti voglio far cambiare idea eh :smile:
> 
> però il valore e il peso del/dei tradimento/i l'abbiamo deciso insieme.
> 
> ...


Anch'io ti sto leggendo con grandissimo interesse.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ogni tanto resto sorpresa da come la fedeltá sia spesso associata al possesso di un corpo, più che a un naturale desiderio di quel corpo. Come se essersi fedeli fosse un obbligo, un'imposizione, un sacrificio. Come se amare non fosse un atto totale, che implica sì condivisione e affinitâ, sostegno e appoggio reciproco, ma anche eros e carnalitá.
> 
> Da quel che ho letto tu non ami più il tuo compagno. Come molti amori, alcuni grandi e intensi, il vostro è finito. Forse quando tu ti sei stancata di fare da stampella al tuo uomo che, nonostante oggi sia più forte, continui a vedere come una persona che dipende da te e non come un compagno forte e autonomo con cui sentirsi in diritto di essere fragile.
> 
> ...


E' interessante questo tuo punto di vista. In particolare quello che ho evidenziato.

Io credo che libertà di andarsene sia la controparte della libertà di restare. Ecco perchè è fondamentale per me.

Non lo voglio un uomo che si sente legato a me. 
Voglio un uomo che si sente legato a me perchè in ogni momento sceglie così, e non perchè ha "una specie di contratto" che lo vincola.
Ed è solo il preservare la libertà di una scelta diversa che rende effettivamente desiderata quella che si compie.

Ecco perchè penso se ne debba poter andare, per poter scegliere di restare. 

E lo stesso vale per me. Sto con lui, sto ancora con lui perchè mi prendo la libertà di andarmene quando voglio e scelgo di stare, nonostante tutto, nonostante la fatica, la tristezza, la rabbia, la felicità.

Per non ricadere nei precedenti inganni linguistici, questo mio pensiero non è nascosto. E' esplicitato e chiaro.

E' un pensiero che non gli piace, anche questo è esplicitato, ma lo accetta come accetta altre parti di me che non piacciono.


Quando parlo di bisogno, intendo la necessità dell'altro, di una presenza per stare bene, per stare in piedi.

Questo tipo di bisogno non lo comprendo, lo rifiuto. Con lui, e con chiunque. Anche nell'amicizia.

Ed è di questo tipo di bisogno che io parlo.

Se il mio bisogno di lui (o delle madri verso i figli...) gli tarpa le ali, gli impedisce di crescere e andare, anche lontano, è un bisogno distruttivo, egoistico, che non arricchisce ma deturpa. 

Sia lui sia me.

E' solo soddisfacimento del sè, il più bieco, a mio parere ovvio.

Non credo nella forza dell'amore (forse non solo non amo più, forse non ho neanche mai amato), credo nella libertà individuale di scegliere. Ma scegliere implica libertà.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> perchè ribadisci questa cosa della zoccola?
> 
> E' una cosa così strana che una donna riconosca e desidera questa parte di se stessa?


Non è strana.
Peró mi piacerebbe sapere perchè l'associ alla debolezza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' interessante questo tuo punto di vista. In particolare quello che ho evidenziato.
> 
> Io credo che libertà di andarsene sia la controparte della libertà di restare. Ecco perchè è fondamentale per me.
> 
> ...


Sottoscrivo tutto, virgole comprese.
E non posso che complimentarmi con la tua analisi.


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2013)

ma veramente un uomo che è un uomo ambirebbe ad avere una relazione seria con un zoccola?


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

che poi...ma come si fa a perdere chi amo?

questa è un'altra cosa che non capisco.

usiamo la parola amore...anche se boh...

comuque. 

Io sto con lui perchè lo amo. Lui sta con me perchè mi ama.

Percorriamo un pezzo di strada insieme, lungo o corto che sia poco conta.

Ad un certo punto lui (o io) cambio strada. 

Cosa significa, che non amo? Che il bene, le esperienze insieme non valgono più? Così..cancellate?

O forse semplicemente significa che le rispettive esigenze sono cambiate, ed è necessario, per non morire, andare.

Cosa si è perso? Non capisco.

Quello che c'è stato no. Perchè è già stato e se ha avuto valore è scritto dentro. E non si può perdere. Salvo quando si perde se stessi. Ma questo è allora un altro discorso.

Quello che sarà? Beh..ma questo a me sembra il campo delle infinite possibilità...e nel campo delle infinite possibilità non si può nè perdere nè vincere..sono possibilità..o desiderata. Non fatti reali.

sono domande eh...non ho tutte queste sicurezze..


----------



## Sole (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' interessante questo tuo punto di vista. In particolare quello che ho evidenziato.
> 
> Io credo che libertà di andarsene sia la controparte della libertà di restare. Ecco perchè è fondamentale per me.
> 
> ...


Ma la libertá di andarsene non implica l'indifferenza totale nei confronti del proprio partner e del suo corpo. Perchè io questo leggo nelle tue parole: stanchezza e indifferenza nei confronti di aspetti del rapporto di coppia che, a mio avviso, sono cruciali.
Riconoscere un bisogno non vuol dire essere dipendenti e incapaci di camminare da soli.
Posso morire dentro quando perdo il mio amore, ma so che un giorno mi rialzerò, magari più forte di prima. Ma  questo non toglie che mentre amo io senta di avere un gran bisogno di lui, della sua presenza, del suo sostegno.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma veramente un uomo che è un uomo ambirebbe ad avere una relazione seria con un zoccola?


 Stiamo parlando di ruoli, momenti, non definizioni di persone (che non sono, peraltro, definibili).

Ma veramente un uomo che è un uomo ambirebbe ad avere una relazione seria con una che per tutta la vita: contempla tramonti, guarda i film di Pieraccioni, annusa rose, legge poesie, usa sdolcinature anche quando è infoiato come Ron Jeremy, fa la crostata ogni benedetta domenica e passa il mocio?


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non è strana.
> Peró mi piacerebbe sapere perchè l'associ alla debolezza


Non l'associo alla debolezza...anzi, prendere coscienza che dentro di me c'è è stato, per come la vedo io, un atto di forza. 

Sotto molteplici punti di vista: culturali, sociali, personali, di appartenenza di genere.

E' la mia libertà di essere, nè santa nè puttana, semplicemente donna.

Lo associo però ad un giudizio sociale che viene fatto calare dall'alto, e che in un qualche modo bolla e condiziona la donna nella sua libertà di espressione sessuale.

Questo da un punto di  vista dei grandi sistemi.

Per tornare al mio piccolo sistema, sono rimasta stupita che il primo commento di President riguardasse propri quella parola lì .

E per rimanere nel mio piccolo sistema, mi rendo conto che questa parte, che mi piace e che piaceva al mio compagno, è come se si fosse sotterrata nella marea di avvenimenti che abbiamo vissuto.

Ritengo debolezza il mio non riuscire a farla emergere ora, come allora.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma veramente un uomo che è un uomo ambirebbe ad avere una relazione seria con un zoccola?


ciao Pink...ovvio che no..ma il cervo delle alpi di questo post,altro non e'che un povero cuckold impotente.


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di ruoli, momenti, non definizioni di persone (che non sono, peraltro, definibili).
> 
> Ma veramente un uomo che è un uomo ambirebbe ad avere una relazione seria con una che per tutta la vita: contempla tramonti, guarda i film di Pieraccioni, annusa rose, legge poesie, usa sdolcinature anche quando è infoiato come Ron Jeremy, fa la crostata ogni benedetta domenica e passa il mocio?



cioè queste donne, ammesso che esistano come le descrivi tu, non possono essere anche delle amanti apprezzate dal loro uomo?

ari-


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Pink...ovvio che no..ma il cervo delle alpi di questo post,altro non e'che un povero cuckold impotente.



come sei tranchant


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> come sei tranchant



dai Panther....e'storia falsa...ma le bevete tutte?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> perchè ribadisci questa cosa della zoccola?
> 
> E' una cosa così strana che una donna riconosca e desidera questa parte di se stessa?


Io invece la trovo una definizione ridicola. Se si considera il sesso un'espressione di sé perché mai definire zoccola questa espressione?


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai Panther....e'storia falsa...ma le bevete tutte?



non è che ci abbia capito molto
fiumi d'inchiostro, ma il punto qual è?:singleeye:


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma la libertá di andarsene non implica l'indifferenza totale nei confronti del proprio partner e del suo corpo. Perchè io questo leggo nelle tue parole: stanchezza e indifferenza nei confronti di aspetti del rapporto di coppia che, a mio avviso, sono cruciali.
> Riconoscere un bisogno non vuol dire essere dipendenti e incapaci di camminare da soli.
> Posso morire dentro quando perdo il mio amore, ma so che un giorno mi rialzerò, magari più forte di prima. Ma  questo non toglie che mentre amo io senta di avere un gran bisogno di lui, della sua presenza, del suo sostegno.



Se hai colto questo significa che mi sono spiegata proprio male.:smile:

Se fossi indifferente a lui, sarei già andata. Credimi.

Sono triste, stanca, della MIA condizione.

Il problema, se così si può chiamare, non è lui come persona.

Io voglio riuscire a uscire da quello stato che qualcuno ha chiamato fortezza, qualcuno ha chiamato bolla...che ho costruito io, e che per un po' è stata il rifugio sicuro per entrambi.

Adesso sento che devo, dobbiamo andare oltre. 
Ma io non riesco a venirne fuori. Per tenere in piedi quella fortezza quando era funzionale, ho negato parti di me, più o meno consapevolmente. E a forza di negarle le ho quasi dimenticate. 

E non riesco a farle emergere di nuovo come vorrei.

Per me, innanzitutto.

E poi anche per lui...perchè se non riesco è inutile che stiamo insieme.

Ma adesso come adesso, come ho già scritto, non voglio buttare a mare questi anni. Sono comunque stati preziosi.

Vorrei riuscire ad usarli per andare oltre però.

Vorrei ridere con lui....non solo essere seri e pronti ad affrontare l'ennesimo macigno che ci rotola addosso. 
Vorrei fare di nuovo fare sesso come prima di "sopprimermi"...non quel sesso qua, tiepido tiepido, da bravi ragazzi (scusate lo stereotipo)

Perchè nè io nè lui siamo bravi ragazzi (almeno così ci hanno detto in passato)


----------



## Anais (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece la trovo una definizione ridicola. Se si considera il sesso un'espressione di sé perché mai definire zoccola questa espressione?


Concordo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente siete tutti molto più intuitivi di me. Io non ho capito nulla. Per me ci sono differenze abissali se gli ostacoli che hanno dovuto superare sono state di ordine sociale (ad esempio due provenienze etniche diverse), di salute o se erano sposati e amanti prima di mettersi insieme. In ogni caso mi sembra che sia una relazione partita male "contro" qualcosa (pregiudizi, malattia, altre relazioni) e in quella alleanza aveva ragione d'essere. Caduta l'alleanza Ipazia non ha altre ragioni per stare con lui ma non lo vuole riconoscere.





ipazia ha detto:


> Se hai colto questo significa che mi sono spiegata proprio male.:smile:
> 
> Se fossi indifferente a lui, sarei già andata. Credimi.
> 
> ...


Ti avevo già dato una risposta che mi sembra tu non abbia letto o abbia ignorato e te l'ho riportata. Per mia esperienza quando si provano queste cose è l'altro che si è allontanato e non si riesce ad accettarlo.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> probabilmente sono paracula, non solo un po'.
> 
> *ma...non riesco a vedere tutta questa importanza che date al tradimento di cui ho scritto.
> 
> ...


Ho evidenziato alcuni passaggi del tuo scritto.
Se torni alla mia prima risposta troverai scritto che pure io non vedo nel tuo tradimento un pericolo per gli equilibri della tua coppia, ma ovviamente i problemi sono altri.
La mia seconda risposta era la conseguenza di una tua analisi a mio modo di vedere sbagliata. Dove parlavi di patti tra te e il tuo compagno riguardo a una esclusività sentimentale, ma non fisica. Dove sostanzialmente scrivevi che siccome il corpo è dell'individuo, con quello ci potevi fare quello che vuoi, a differenza dei sentimenti. Partendo dal presupposto che comunque anche i sentimenti sono individuali, quello che scrivi è giusto in un contesto di coppia aperta, dove ognuno col corpo fa un po' quello che vuole col consenso del partner, in un gioco dove spesso c'è anche una condivisione delle avventure.
Nel tuo caso invece è un tradimento bello e buono. Se ti sei divertita bene. Ma non cercare delle attenuanti all'interno di pseudo-patti tra te e il tuo partner. In questi casi si dice che siamo tutti bravissimi a fare i gay col culo degli altri.
Uscendo dal discorso del tradimento, che è comunque una cosa assolutamente marginale nel tuo problema di coppia e sul quale fai bene a non soffermarti nella tua analisi, ti invito per la seconda volta a rileggerti la mia prima risposta.
Qui c'è una donna (tu) che non è felice, che non sta bene all'intermo di questo rapporto. A mio modo di vedere le spiegazioni soni due:

1) Non lo ami più (come già ti ha scritto qualcun'altro)

2) Non sei pronta ad accettare le normali evoluzioni di un rapporto di coppia, quando finisce la fase dell'innamoramento e dove, al posto del fuoco, rimangono le braci. Lì ti accorgi se vuoi stare con una persona oppure no.

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece la trovo una definizione ridicola. Se si considera il sesso un'espressione di sé perché mai definire zoccola questa espressione?



Io no.

La zoccola è una specie di puttana, no? Però non è interessata ai soldi.

E' interessata al piacere, in quanto tale. Sinonimo potrebbe essere "affamata di sesso". 

E per la mia breve esperienza, questo, legato ad una donna è un pesante stigma sociale.

Infatti viene contrapposto a donna "seria", con cui avere una relazione.

Per come ho vissuto io, questa espressione linguistica, esprime non solo un'espressione di sè, della propria sessualità femminile, libera di essere affamata quanto e di più di quella maschile.

Ma è una affermazione della propria libertà di amare il sesso quanto e più di un uomo. E di poterlo affermare in libertà, senza doversene vergognare.

Ma è una parola, in fondo...io mi definisco zoccola...ma in questo momento, per quello che faccio nel letto, sono molto più seria di tante donne che vengono definite serie...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io no.
> 
> La zoccola è una specie di puttana, no? Però non è interessata ai soldi.
> 
> ...


:sbatti:


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io no.
> 
> La zoccola è una specie di puttana, no? Però non è interessata ai soldi.
> 
> ...


il problema è che cosa ci faccia un 'affamata di sesso con uno che (almeno con lei) è anoressico in questo senso.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti avevo già dato una risposta che mi sembra tu non abbia letto o abbia ignorato e te l'ho riportata. Per mia esperienza quando si provano queste cose è l'altro che si è allontanato e non si riesce ad accettarlo.



avevo letto la tua risposta, e in modo marginale, avevo scritto che il mio desiderio è rinnovare l'alleanza di cui hai parlato.

Però non ho capito quello che hai scritto qui. Dici che mi sto massacrando io, ma che in realtà è lui che è andato?


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2013)

a me sembra che rifili a lui tutta la colpa del tuo malessere
il che ci potrebbe anche stare, perchè no
il problema è il fatto che ad un certo punto hai scelto di tradire, lasciando le cose come stanno, ovvero la responsabilità a lui della tua insoddisfazione


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> avevo letto la tua risposta, e in modo marginale, *avevo scritto che il mio desiderio è rinnovare l'alleanza* di cui hai parlato.
> 
> Però non ho capito quello che hai scritto qui. Dici che mi sto massacrando io, ma che in realtà* è lui che è andato*?


1) appunto: finita l'alleanza non si sa su cosa allearsi 2) in una coppia quello che provi tu dipende dalla relazione. Se tu non trovi più obiettivi comuni, spontaneità ecc è perché anche lui si è allontanato. La mia ipotesi è che abbia abusato della sua libertà e sia coinvolto da altra "alleanza".


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

dicevo


vabé non ho voglia di riscrivere ...ciao


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema è che cosa ci faccia un 'affamata di sesso con uno che (almeno con lei) è anoressico in questo senso.


uff..non mi so proprio spiegare. è chiaro.

non mi pare di aver detto quello che scrivi...e neanche di averlo dato ad intendere, anche perchè non è un pensiero che prima di leggere qui era nella mia testa...però tutto può essere.

Lui non è anoressico da un punto di vista sessuale, io neanche....semplicemente ho scritto che il gioco di seduzione che per noi era sempre stato sotteso al sesso, non c'è più nella realtà.

C'è stato. Ora non c'è.

Potrei provare a catalogarlo come calo del desiderio? No, non va bene...perchè nella realtà non c'è, ma nelle fantasie di entrambi sì. 

Quindi, penso che la questione sia nel fatto che le mie ansie da prestazione sociale in questi anni, mi abbiamo in un qualche modo portata a mettere via tutte quelle cose per dedicarmi ad altro di più vitale.

Non avere un euro per fare la spesa.
Non avere la certezza che il compagno sarebbe arrivato a sera vivo.
Passate queste quisquiglie..ci siamo dedicati al vedere se saremmo arrivati alla fine della settimana, poi alla fine del mese, poi alla fine dell'anno.

In tutto questo un bel linfoma, qualche morto sparso per le rispettive famiglie...forse, in maniera un po' semplicistica mi sto spiegando che le mie energie si sono totalmente dirette in direzione opposta al fare la zoccolina di casa, all'essere bellina, piccola e fragile. Probabilmente perchè non me lo potevo permettere, o comunque non me lo sono permessa.

E altrettanto semplicisticamente sto ragionando sul fatto che quelle situazioni, adesso che in un qualche modo si sono risolte, mi hanno lasciata svuotata e stanca, sola, incapace di essere la donna che ero e che vorrei essere ora.

Prima che arrivi una depressione (come diceva Daniele) a rimettere tutto nella giusta prospettiva, e a spingermi ad occuparmi di cose serie anzichè delle solite cazzate da italiana viziata.:smile:


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> uff..non mi so proprio spiegare. è chiaro.
> 
> non mi pare di aver detto quello che scrivi...e neanche di averlo dato ad intendere, anche perchè non è un pensiero che prima di leggere qui era nella mia testa...però tutto può essere.
> 
> ...


sì, scusa...ho letto male io


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra che rifili a lui tutta la colpa del tuo malessere
> il che ci potrebbe anche stare, perchè no
> il problema è il fatto che ad un certo punto hai scelto di tradire, lasciando le cose come stanno, ovvero la responsabilità a lui della tua insoddisfazione



no. ho scritto che le mie scelte, allora come ora, dipendono da me e solo da me.

ho provato a condividere un pezzo di storia per poter spiegare i motivi che io identifico come lo sfondo su cui si sono innestati i miei malesseri di ora.

Pensavo fosse complicato esprimere pareri su ciò che non si conosce, quindi ho scritto alcuni punti che mi sembravano importanti.

Il tradimento, per semplicità linguistica, è una scopata che non mi ha portato nè più in qua nè più in la di dove ero. Come non mi ci porterebbe una giornata di shopping fra amiche.:smile: 

Quella scopata è proprio l'ultimo dei nostri problemi in questo momento.


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> no. ho scritto che le mie scelte, allora come ora, dipendono da me e solo da me.
> 
> ho provato a condividere un pezzo di storia per poter spiegare i motivi che io identifico come lo sfondo su cui si sono innestati i miei malesseri di ora.
> 
> ...


ok, allora non ho capito io
parli di malattie gravi, di scarse possibilità economiche e corna come shopping

forse tutti questi guai vi hanno logorato, ma l'unica "felicità" possibile è, secondo me, quella reale
se desideri cose piuttosto evanescenti senza considerare la realtà, temo che non arriverai da nessuna parte


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) appunto: finita l'alleanza non si sa su cosa allearsi 2) in una coppia quello che provi tu dipende dalla relazione. Se tu non trovi più obiettivi comuni, spontaneità ecc è perché anche lui si è allontanato. La mia ipotesi è che abbia abusato della sua libertà e sia coinvolto da altra "alleanza".


adesso ho capito.

Può essere, anche se...credo me ne avrebbe parlato se la cosa fosse in quei termini. 

Glielo chiederò. 

Ma se anche fosse, quella che non riesce a stare bene sono io. comunque.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, allora non ho capito io
> parli di malattie gravi, di scarse possibilità economiche e corna come shopping
> 
> forse tutti questi guai vi hanno logorato, ma l'unica "felicità" possibile è, secondo me, quella reale
> se desideri cose piuttosto evanescenti senza considerare la realtà, temo che non arriverai da nessuna parte


dici che è evanescente, riuscire come coppia, a ridere insieme anzichè essere sempre sul chi va là (verso possibili situazioni esterne a noi)?

perchè ripeto, noi funzioniamo benissimo quando si tratta di affrontare le difficoltà...

ma sembra che non siamo capaci di essere coppia sul versante del divertimento, della leggerezza.

Boh...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema è che cosa ci faccia un 'affamata di sesso con uno che (almeno con lei) è anoressico in questo senso.



non è un problema, è un passaggio della vita


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è un problema, è un passaggio della vita


può essere .a me sembra siano arrivati al capolinea ma posso benissimo sbagliare.
da cosa deduci che sia solo un passaggio?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> uff..non mi so proprio spiegare. è chiaro.
> 
> non mi pare di aver detto quello che scrivi...e neanche di averlo dato ad intendere, anche perchè non è un pensiero che prima di leggere qui era nella mia testa...però tutto può essere.
> 
> ...



ti ho approvata

secondo la mia modestissima opinione: non venire a leggere/cercare consigli qui, tu hai già capito molto della vita


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> può essere .a me sembra siano arrivati al capolinea ma posso benissimo sbagliare.
> da cosa deduci che sia solo un passaggio?



perché l'ho vissuto anch'io
l'impressione di non riuscire più a giocare, la complicità che sembra venire meno.....
serve tempo, ma si possono recuperare

o si butta un'unione decennale perchè per un periodo non si riesce ad essere per il proprio partner la donna sbarazzina e meno riflessiva che si era all'inizio della relazione? quando l'unico pensiero era trovare un posto dove fare l'amore?
la relazione adulterina può servire anche a quello, se ben sfruttata: uno strumento per indagare i propri punti deboli e quelli della relazione ufficiale e per capire su cosa lavorare



(specifico: non intendo pormi come metro di misura, ci mancherebbe)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti ho approvata
> 
> secondo la mia modestissima opinione: non venire a leggere/cercare consigli qui, tu hai già capito molto della vita



grazie per il rosso ai soliti idioti

 :rock:


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché l'ho vissuto anch'io
> l'impressione di non riuscire più a giocare, la complicità che sembra venire meno.....
> serve tempo, ma si possono recuperare
> 
> ...


ho riletto con più attenzione.
soprassiederei sul tradimento , anche se rimane la spia dell'insoddisfazione .
capisco il rispetto per questo legame che ha dovuto subire lo stress che un po' tutti conosciamo e un pochino di più...
però c'è il rischio che proprio in nome di questo ci si areni in una storia che non completa più nessuno dei due.
sono giovani ma non troppo e dovrebbero confrontarsi per bene per sapere se non sia il caso di lasciarsi liberi di incontrare un altro amore.


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> uff..non mi so proprio spiegare. è chiaro.
> 
> non mi pare di aver detto quello che scrivi...e neanche di averlo dato ad intendere, anche perchè non è un pensiero che prima di leggere qui era nella mia testa...però tutto può essere.
> 
> ...


forse hai tradito troppo poco.    giuro che non sto facendo una battuta,sono serio.

dovresti riprovare con un minimo di costanza.   per capire se quello che stai vivendo è solo un momento di stagnazione emotiva oppure se veramente col tuo lui siete diventati cugini


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la relazione adulterina può servire anche a quello, se ben sfruttata: uno strumento per indagare i propri punti deboli e quelli della relazione ufficiale e per capire su cosa lavorare


Verissimo. Lasciarsi andare e mettere in gioco se stessi in una situazione di "tregua", in cui non entrano in gioco tensioni accumulate nel rapporto di coppia (spesso createsi per motivi estremamente banali), aiuta a prendere coscienza di cosa "funziona" e cosa no.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché l'ho vissuto anch'io
> l'impressione di non riuscire più a giocare, la complicità che sembra venire meno.....
> serve tempo, ma si possono recuperare
> 
> ...


ecco.mi hai capita.ci ho messo millemila parole e neanche sono riuscita a dirlo.

questo è quello che vorrei fare con il compagno. anche perchè finalmente adesso le condizioni per vivere quella cosa lì ci sono. le abbiamo costruite.

saremmo due pirla a mollare proprio ora. o perlomeno a mollare senza provarci.

se poi falliremo, vabbè. non ci avremo perso nulla. anzi.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ecco.mi hai capita.ci ho messo millemila parole e neanche sono riuscita a dirlo.
> 
> questo è quello che vorrei fare con il compagno. anche perchè finalmente adesso le condizioni per vivere quella cosa lì ci sono. le abbiamo costruite.
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo con la parte finale ; hai ragione e ne vale la pena ...
però il tradimento, a me personalmente, lascia l'amaro in bocca in questo tuo legittimo e apprezzabile tentativo


----------



## Sole (6 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho evidenziato alcuni passaggi del tuo scritto.
> Se torni alla mia prima risposta troverai scritto che pure io non vedo nel tuo tradimento un pericolo per gli equilibri della tua coppia, ma ovviamente i problemi sono altri.
> La mia seconda risposta era la conseguenza di una tua analisi a mio modo di vedere sbagliata. Dove parlavi di patti tra te e il tuo compagno riguardo a una esclusività sentimentale, ma non fisica. Dove sostanzialmente scrivevi che siccome il corpo è dell'individuo, con quello ci potevi fare quello che vuoi, a differenza dei sentimenti. Partendo dal presupposto che comunque anche i sentimenti sono individuali, quello che scrivi è giusto in un contesto di coppia aperta, dove ognuno col corpo fa un po' quello che vuole col consenso del partner, in un gioco dove spesso c'è anche una condivisione delle avventure.
> Nel tuo caso invece è un tradimento bello e buono. Se ti sei divertita bene. Ma non cercare delle attenuanti all'interno di pseudo-patti tra te e il tuo partner. In questi casi si dice che siamo tutti bravissimi a fare i gay col culo degli altri.
> ...


 Sono d'accordo con Buscopann. 

Però sul punto n. 2...  io non credo che la naturale evoluzione di un rapporto d'amore sia l'indifferenza verso ciò che fa l'altro col proprio corpo. Nè la sensazione di non potersi esprimere liberamente e con passione a letto. In un rapporto ci sono fasi up e down, certo. Ma per me la fine del desiderio e della necessità di condividere in modo esclusivo  quel mondo intimo e unico che si crea attraverso l'eros  in una coppia... segna la fine dell'amore.

Poi per carità, si può stare insieme anche senza amarsi.
Ma non chiamatelo amore.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho riletto con più attenzione.
> soprassiederei sul tradimento , anche se rimane la spia dell'insoddisfazione .
> capisco il rispetto per questo legame che ha dovuto subire lo stress che un po' tutti conosciamo e un pochino di più...
> però c'è il rischio che proprio in nome di questo ci si areni in una storia che non completa più nessuno dei due.
> sono giovani ma non troppo e dovrebbero confrontarsi per bene per sapere se non sia il caso di lasciarsi liberi di incontrare un altro amore.


questa che hai scritto è la mia paura.

ma poi mi chiedo, ma che amore e amore? con questo qui ci ho davvero condiviso lacrime e sangue. se lascio ora che senso ha avuto?

perchè se lascio ora di senso non ne trovo neanche un po'.

ci stiamo confrontando, e quello che scrivi è un problema che gli ho posto. e che lui ha posto a me.

per ora abbiamo deciso di darci del tempo, di vedere se ce la facciamo.

lui sostiene che dobbiamo darci la pazienza di lasciare che gli avvenimenti di questi anni, riprendano una forma normale, che non siano più così spaventosi. dobbiamo darci il tempo di digerire secondo lui.

e secondo lui devo darmi una calmata perchè con la fretta non risolvo niente.

ma io ho fretta...ho la costante sensazione di star perdendomi la vita...


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> questa che hai scritto è la mia paura.
> 
> ma poi mi chiedo, ma che amore e amore? con questo qui ci ho davvero condiviso lacrime e sangue. se lascio ora che senso ha avuto?
> 
> ...


posso chiederti...come sei riuscita a tradirlo proprio alla luce di quello che avete passato?
non è un'accusa ma una domanda vera


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> questa che hai scritto è la mia paura.
> 
> ma poi mi chiedo, ma che amore e amore? con questo qui ci ho davvero condiviso lacrime e sangue. se lascio ora che senso ha avuto?
> 
> ...


troppa agitazione. ha ragione il tuo lui,devi dare tempo al tempo di riportare il pendolo al punto di equilibrio.

e poi perchè ti staresti perdendo la vita?   cosa pensi che ti manchi,un figlio,la carriera....cosa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Buscopann.
> 
> Però sul punto n. 2...  io non credo che la naturale evoluzione di un rapporto d'amore sia l'indifferenza verso ciò che fa l'altro col proprio corpo. Nè la sensazione di non potersi esprimere liberamente e con passione a letto. In un rapporto ci sono fasi up e down, certo. Ma per me la fine del desiderio e della necessità di condividere in modo esclusivo  quel mondo intimo e unico che si crea attraverso l'eros  in una coppia... *segna la fine dell'amore*.
> 
> ...



e che cosa cambia?
se tu non lo chiami amore e lei sì?

dov'è scritta la definizione di amore?

qualcuno potrebbe pensare che è un'amore da poco quello che descrivi tu, se finisce con la fine dell'eros e si infrange di fronte a un'intrusione episodica nell'esclusività come nel caso di ipazia


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e che cosa cambia?
> se tu non lo chiami amore e lei sì?
> 
> dov'è scritta la definizione di amore?
> ...


Quotissimo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> questa che hai scritto è la mia paura.
> 
> ma poi mi chiedo, ma che amore e amore? con questo qui ci ho davvero condiviso lacrime e sangue. se lascio ora che senso ha avuto?
> 
> ...



credo che lui non abbia tutti i torti
anche se conosco bene quella sensazione, ti consiglierei di riflettere bene: la maturazione (o la metabolizzazione di certi fatti della vita) avviene spontaneamente e non forzatamente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> grazie per il rosso ai soliti idioti
> 
> :rock:



che ormai hanno nome e cognome


----------



## Sole (6 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e che cosa cambia?
> se tu non lo chiami amore e lei sì?
> 
> dov'è scritta la definizione di amore?
> ...


Per me è un amore da poco quello dove si cornifica a nastro e si vive di menzogne, più che altro. Se io amo il mio uomo non vado a zoccoleggiare in giro, zoccoleggio con lui.
Detto questo, io non mi riferivo al tradimento dell'utente in questione, ma riflettevo sul discorso di Buscopann sulla naturale evoluzione dell'amore. Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho detto e sforzati di leggere quello che scrivo, almeno ogni tanto.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso chiederti...come sei riuscita a tradirlo proprio alla luce di quello che avete passato?
> non è un'accusa ma una domanda vera


perchè io non mi sento di averlo tradito. e anche la mia è una risposta vera.

ho usato il mio corpo con un altro uomo. ma con quest'uomo non ho condiviso me stessa. 

quando sono tornata a casa, ero sempre io. non avevo perso niente. semmai sentivo di aver qualcosa di nuovo da portare dentro la nostra relazione. ed è quello che ho provato e provo a fare.

non so come spiegare meglio questa cosa.

per amor di chiarezza, l'altro era assolutamente consenziente e consapevole.:smile:


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> credo che lui non abbia tutti i torti
> anche se conosco bene quella sensazione, ti consiglierei di riflettere bene: la maturazione (o la metabolizzazione di certi fatti della vita) avviene *spontaneamente* e non forzatamente


quanto ancora dovrà aspettare tenuto conto che sta vivendo qualcosa che la isola e l'allontana da lui come una non verità .
perché possiamo vederla in tanti modi ma ipazia non sta bene con lui; spera sia un momento di assestamento ma se così non fosse perché allungare l'infelicità e la mancanza di comunicazione ?
la chiarezza e il dialogo tra due persone che si sono amate come loro non può fare che bene...ovunque porti


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che ormai hanno nome e cognome


Ed io mi son beccato 3 verdi....sto sistema è ridicolo!


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Dai*



ipazia ha detto:


> non ti voglio far cambiare idea eh :smile:
> 
> però il valore e il peso del/dei tradimento/i l'abbiamo deciso insieme.
> 
> ...


Tranquilla!Se la cosa è conmcordata non ho nulla da aggiungere,peccato perchè traspare chiaramente che hai una bella testa.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*No*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tze, tze.  Pure Previti e Penati han sempre detto così, cosa credi?
> 
> Poi nella realtà il cerchiobottismo e le piccole meschinità le facciamo tutti quotidianamente. Forse tu non le fai nel tuo rapporto di coppia (o non ammetti di farle o ne fai un po' meno), e probabilmente con la crisi di Governo alle porte, sei in trip elettorale...


Trip elettorale?io?ho solo trovato il modo di star bene con me stesso.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> si spiega cosi'.....sei troia e amen...il mondo e'pieno...per la nostra gioia.


Se avessi scritto io o daniele una roba del genere....sarebbe stata la fine,a te tutto è concesso!


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> perchè io non mi sento di averlo tradito. e anche la mia è una risposta vera.
> 
> ho usato il mio corpo con un altro uomo. ma con quest'uomo non ho condiviso me stessa.
> 
> ...


sai che non comprendo la tua ironia...?
comunque la domanda era più rivolta a quello che avrebbe pensato il tuo compagno, più che altro. magari avrebbe anche capito


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si spiega cosi'.....sei troia e amen...il mondo e'pieno...per la nostra gioia.


Santo cielo...


----------



## Sole (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ed io mi son beccato 3 verdi....sto sistema è ridicolo!


Io scrivo dal telefono e nella versione per cellulari il sistema di approvazioni non esiste, almeno per me...sembra quasi un forum normale così


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Harley*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io scrivo dal telefono e nella versione per cellulari il sistema di approvazioni non esiste, almeno per me...sembra quasi un forum normale così


Chiaramente adesso mi è arrivato un rosso....per aver scritto dei tre verdi...:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si spiega cosi'.....sei troia e amen...il mondo e'pieno...per la nostra gioia.


proprio tu ti permetti ?
troie o suore maigodute.poi c'è la mamma e forse la moglie...avesse una femmina ovviamente la figlia
queste sono le donne di lothar


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se avessi scritto io o daniele una roba del genere....sarebbe stata la fine,a te tutto è concesso!


amico io scrivo senza francesismi....poi sono in vena di segare..ho appena scritto una riga a tipa,che quando la legge altro che clima a 15 gradi....:smile::smile::smile:..le vengono i chiaccioli in cima alle corna


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanto ancora dovrà aspettare tenuto conto che sta vivendo qualcosa che la isola e l'allontana da lui come una non verità .
> perché possiamo vederla in tanti modi ma *ipazia non sta bene con lui*; spera sia un momento di assestamento ma se così non fosse perché allungare l'infelicità e la mancanza di comunicazione ?
> *la chiarezza e il dialogo tra due persone che si sono amate come loro non può fare che bene...ovunque porti*


sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con te se parliamo in generale
non sono d'accordo nello specifico perchè da quanto evinco leggendola ci sono patti chiari e amicizia lunga fra lei e il compagno

fra l'altro lei conosce l'amore che ha vissuto insieme a lui, e se non vi va di chiamarlo amore chiamatelo pincopallino
mentre l'amore di cui parli tu, o di cui parla harleyq. e in nome del quale una donna dovrebbe lasciare un uomo appena sente che viene meno l'esclusività sessuale (perché non nascondiamoci dietro un dito, di quella state parlando) è un concetto astratto che non si sa dove e come può essere trovato, è al di là da venire, tanto per capirci.

e non tutti sono disposti a gettare alle ortiche i rapporti con gli altri in nome di concetti astratti


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiaramente adesso mi è arrivato un rosso....per aver scritto dei tre verdi...:rotfl:


che ora sono 4


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Zio*



lothar57 ha detto:


> che ora sono 4


Vorrei avere un pò della tua leggerezza.....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si spiega cosi'.....*sei troia e amen*...il mondo e'pieno...per la nostra gioia.



fatalismo senza confini


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con te se parliamo in generale
> non sono d'accordo nello specifico perchè da quanto evinco leggendola ci sono patti chiari e amicizia lunga fra lei e il compagno
> 
> fra l'altro lei conosce l'amore che ha vissuto insieme a lui, e se non vi va di chiamarlo amore chiamatelo pincopallino
> ...


quando leggo i plurali, scusa ma ho subito un rash cutaneo.
parlo dell'amore che conosco che , per me, è molto terra-terra : desidero l'uomo che amo , ovviamente con tutta la normale evoluzione della vita...dal parto alla menopausa con nel mezzo lutti, malattie e scazzi.
con moltissimo altro in mezzo...ma c'è anche quello altrimenti sarebbe un 'altra cosa.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> quando leggo i plurali, scusa ma ho subito un rash cutaneo.
> parlo dell'amore che conosco che , per me, è molto terra-terra : desidero l'uomo che amo , ovviamente con tutta la normale evoluzione della vita...dal parto alla menopausa con nel mezzo lutti, malattie e scazzi.
> con moltissimo altro in mezzo...ma c'è anche quello altrimenti sarebbe un 'altra cosa.


Scusa se mi permetto,ma quell'avatar non ti si addice proprio,siamo passati da quadri classici,ad una zoccola con una passamontagna rosa,con la lingua a forbice.....non ci siamo.:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto,ma quell'avatar non ti si addice proprio,siamo passati da quadri classici,ad una zoccola con una passamontagna rosa,con la lingua a forbice.....non ci siamo.:rotfl:


lo avevo messo in un momento di cazzeggio (comunque è un lachapelle)
mi rendo conto che stride un po'


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> lo avevo messo in un momento di cazzeggio (comunque è un lachapelle)
> mi rendo conto che stride un po'


Mi sembra una leccapalle..non un lachapelle...!


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrei avere un pò della tua leggerezza.....!


amico ma quale leggerezza...ci sono cose piu'importanti di queste cazzate.ad esempio la ragazza investita e deceduta negli States,qua'la conoscevamo tutti...destini infame.poi ho 2 amici in chemio.infatti quando mi incazzo perche'qualcosa va storto,mia moglie mi ricorda che..........

altro che la sposa insoddisfatta e mignotta........


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*già*



lothar57 ha detto:


> amico ma quale leggerezza...ci sono cose piu'importanti di queste cazzate.ad esempio la ragazza investita e deceduta negli States,qua'la conoscevamo tutti...destini infame.poi ho 2 amici in chemio.infatti quando mi incazzo perche'qualcosa va storto,mia moglie mi ricorda che..........
> 
> altro che la sposa insoddisfatta e mignotta........


appunto.....!


----------



## Sole (6 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con te se parliamo in generale
> non sono d'accordo nello specifico perchè da quanto evinco leggendola ci sono patti chiari e amicizia lunga fra lei e il compagno
> 
> fra l'altro lei conosce l'amore che ha vissuto insieme a lui, e se non vi va di chiamarlo amore chiamatelo pincopallino
> ...


Ancora una volta leggi e capisci male.
Non si tratta di concetti astratti, ma di vita vissuta.
Io posso capire un tradimento in una fase down del rapporto. Capisco e stimo anche chi supera, spesso con dolore, una crisi di coppia dovuta a questioni di corna. Io stessa sono passata sopra ai tradimenti di mio marito e lui sarebbe passato sopra i miei. Quindi.

Quello che non capisco è affermare che si ama una persona se, al tempo stesso, non si prova interesse nei confronti di ciò che fa col suo corpo. Come se il corpo fosse un aspetto secondario di lei. Come se si amasse solo con il cervello, senza passare attraverso i sensi. Come se fossimo capaci di spezzettarci e offrire a uomo diverso un pezzo diverso di noi.

Io non lo capisco. Paradossalmente credo molto di più che possa recuperare un rapporto una coppia dove il tradimento è stato vissuto con sofferenza, dando origine ad una profonda revisione del rapporto, piuttosto che quelle coppie in cui si reputa normale andare a scopare in giro come se si andasse a mangiare una pizza.

Se il mio uomo non si scomponesse all'idea di me che godo nelle braccia di un altro, io lo vivrei come un atto di disinteresse nei confronti di un aspetto di me che reputo importantissimo: la mia figa non vive di vita propria. È attaccata a un cervello e a un cuore. Io sono tutta intera, per me stessa in primis, e per chi ha a che fare con me.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

@perplesso...se sei serio..grazie...mi hai fatto fare una risata dal cuore:smile:

quel tradimento è stato quel che è stato. è iniziato e finito.l'ho portato dentro nella nostra relazione come un inizio di rinnovamento. probabilmente, come hai scritto tu, o President, e in altre parole anche Chiara, è diventato strumento per smettere di subire una situazione, mia, di cui anche il compagno soffriva e soffre le conseguenze.

e questo resta per me.

@Minerva, la mia non è ironia, forse ho sbagliato la faccina. 
Ero seria. 
Volevo sottolineare che all'altro non ho raccontato scuse, non ho parlato di infelicità o crisi di coppia varie. perchè anche se per me è stato un passaggio, ci tenevo che la cosa fosse chiara anche a lui.
Come avrebbe potuto scegliere altrimenti? 
Perchè, se la sua intenzione era scoparmi, la chiarezza non gli avrebbe dato nulla di più. Se nella sua testa avesse avuto altri pensieri, ci tenevo a chiarire che da parte mia non ero in cerca di un principe che mi portasse via sul suo cavallo
bianco. Volevo solo che sapesse cosa si poteva aspettare da me.

Volevo sottolineare che non gli ho dato me stessa. ma nemmeno gli ho raccontato storie.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

per quanto riguarda il "troia"...direi che no mi si addice...preferisco zoccola se proprio:smile:

fra l'altro per "troia" si sono combattute guerre e fatti assedi di anni, una storia in cui proprio non mi riconosco.

poi, se manca altra parola...posso adattarmi....:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando leggo i plurali, scusa ma ho subito un rash cutaneo.
> parlo dell'amore che conosco che , per me, è molto terra-terra : desidero l'uomo che amo , ovviamente con tutta la normale evoluzione della vita...dal parto alla menopausa con nel mezzo lutti, malattie e scazzi.
> con moltissimo altro in mezzo...ma c'è anche quello altrimenti sarebbe un 'altra cosa.


In effetti hai ragione. Ci ho pensato appena inviata la risposta: al fatto che tu di norma fai un discorso molto più completo, e a come intendi l'esclusività.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

per la fretta...lo so, ha ragione lui, avete ragione voi...

Perplesso, non mi manca carriera, non mi mancano figli...ho solo fretta di vivere. 

probabilmente la botta del linfoma in famiglia, le chemio, l'indeterminatezza di ogni giorno...il percorso fatto per accettare la possibilità della morte...questo è stato peggio della morte vera e propria...quella la si affronta, ma l'attesa di una morte che forse sì ma forse no...

mi ha dato la consapevolezza che potrei essere morta giusto stasera per millemila cause, o che potrebbe esserlo il compagno, per altrettante millemila cause...non voglio perdermi niente..proprio adesso che è tutto qui...


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> @perplesso...se sei serio..grazie...mi hai fatto fare una risata dal cuore:smile:
> 
> quel tradimento è stato quel che è stato. è iniziato e finito.l'ho portato dentro nella nostra relazione come un inizio di rinnovamento. probabilmente, come hai scritto tu, o President, e in altre parole anche Chiara, è diventato strumento per smettere di subire una situazione, mia, di cui anche il compagno soffriva e soffre le conseguenze.
> 
> ...


quindi ritieni che quel tradimento singolo sia stato sufficiente?   perchè leggendo quello che hai scritto in questo 3d,non si direbbe.    e soprattutto non riesco a capire che cosa intendi quando parli di vita che sfugge


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ancora una volta leggi e capisci male.
> Non si tratta di concetti astratti, ma di vita vissuta.
> Io posso capire un tradimento in una fase down del rapporto. Capisco e stimo anche chi supera, spesso con dolore, una crisi di coppia dovuta a questioni di corna. Io stessa sono passata sopra ai tradimenti di mio marito e lui sarebbe passato sopra i miei. Quindi.
> 
> ...


Anche la mia o quella di ipazia è vita vissuta, non solo la tua.
Il tuo problema è che non concepisci che esistano visioni diverse dalla tua riguardo l'amore e la vita di coppia.
Che tu non capisca non significa certo che non esista o che non debba esistere.


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> per la fretta...lo so, ha ragione lui, avete ragione voi...
> 
> Perplesso, non mi manca carriera, non mi mancano figli...ho solo fretta di vivere.
> 
> ...


mah,se fai riferimento all'impermanenza....allora con me sfondi una porta aperta.

però resta l'idea che non ti stai perdendo niente.  dovresti smetterla di aver paura di buttare via la tua vita e viverla con più leggerezza.

altrimenti ti accartocci su stessa nel timore di perderti le cose belle che la vita ti può ancora riservare...finendo per perderle davvero per la paura che ti soffoca


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che non comprendo la tua ironia...?
> comunque la domanda era più rivolta a quello che avrebbe pensato il tuo compagno, più che altro. magari avrebbe anche capito


mi sono persa un pezzo...il mio compagno capisce, come io capisco lui.

semplicemente per noi ciò che conta è l'esclusività della relazione...in una relazione lunga l'eros, la passionalita, cambiano, aumentano o diminuiscono. giusto? capita anche di desiderare qualcun altro, giusto?

noi abbiamo scelto che anzichè reprimere quel tipo di pulsioni per "amore" dell'altro, ci diamo la libertà di assecondarle. che poi assecondarle non significa necessariamente sempre soddisfarle. 
può essere anche che nell'eros di coppia rientrino in condivisione come fantasie per entrambi...non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi sono persa un pezzo...il mio compagno capisce, come io capisco lui.
> 
> semplicemente per noi ciò che conta è l'esclusività della relazione...in una relazione lunga l'eros, la passionalita, cambiano, aumentano o diminuiscono. giusto? capita anche di desiderare qualcun altro, giusto?
> 
> ...


mannaggia alla lettura a sprazzi...siete d'accordo su questo?
allora perché parli di tradimento e di non parlarne se è una scelta condivisa? se lo hai già scritto ti chiedo scusa


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah,se fai riferimento all'impermanenza....allora con me sfondi una porta aperta.
> 
> però resta l'idea che non ti stai perdendo niente.  dovresti smetterla di aver paura di buttare via la tua vita e viverla con più leggerezza.
> 
> altrimenti ti accartocci su stessa nel timore di perderti le cose belle che la vita ti può ancora riservare...finendo per perderle davvero per la paura che ti soffoca


perplesso, mi hai appena ripetuto quello che mi ha detto il compagno ieri sera...

e quando vi sento dire queste cose, mi suonano dentro..come mi han suonato dentro le parole sulla fortezza di Quibbelqurz, quelle di Sienne e quelle di Tebe sulla bolla...so che sono giuste, razionalmente lo so.

E' che sono inchiodata. Lì. Non riesco a smuovermi come vorrei. e meno riesco più sprofondo.

sto riuscendo a spiegarmi?

so cosa dovrei fare, ma emotivamente non riesco.

...non so come si fa...sono in difficoltà.


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> perplesso, mi hai appena ripetuto quello che mi ha detto il compagno ieri sera...
> 
> e quando vi sento dire queste cose, mi suonano dentro..come mi han suonato dentro le parole sulla fortezza di Quibbelqurz, quelle di Sienne e quelle di Tebe sulla bolla...so che sono giuste, razionalmente lo so.
> 
> ...


sì ti spieghi  hai solo paura.   è quella che ti fa sentire emotivamente bloccata.

non c'è nessun manuale che spieghi come superarla,dev'essere un tuo motu proprio.

mi pare che se andiamo a sintetizzare la faccenda,qui sul forum tu potrai trovare altre donne che hanno vissuto un percorso simile al tuo.

Prova a trarre ispirazione da loro e vedrai che troverai la forza di superare le tue ansie.    e tra qualche tempo troverai anche la forza di ridere di questo tuo periodo attuale


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si spiega cosi'.....sei troia e amen...il mondo e'pieno...per la nostra gioia.


Sei troppo profondo.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mannaggia alla lettura a sprazzi...siete d'accordo su questo?
> allora perché parli di tradimento e di non parlarne se è una scelta condivisa? se lo hai già scritto ti chiedo scusa


era tipo a pagina 6,8 e 11..suppergiù...

avevo scritto tradimento e che non avevo intenzione di comunicargli la cosa, convinta di chiudere la questione senza addentrarmi nella definizione del tipo di coppia che abbiamo deciso di essere, perchè quello che mi interessava era confrontarmi su altro. 

In realtà, a posteriori, forse avrei dovuto partire proprio da quello in modo da sgombrare il campo da fraintendimenti. 
Sono stata superficiale, e mi sono ficcata in un ginepraio che, fra sarde fritte o a letto, è arrivato a pagina 16 circa


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ti spieghi  hai solo paura.   è quella che ti fa sentire emotivamente bloccata.
> 
> non c'è nessun manuale che spieghi come superarla,dev'essere un tuo motu proprio.
> 
> ...


era esattamente questo che cercavo in questo forum...poi è partita la giostra delle scopate, delle sarde fritte e letto, delle zoccole e delle troie...e non sono riuscita a tenere il punto:smile:


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> era tipo a pagina 6,8 e 11..suppergiù...
> 
> avevo scritto tradimento e che non avevo intenzione di comunicargli la cosa, convinta di chiudere la questione senza addentrarmi nella definizione del tipo di coppia che abbiamo deciso di essere, perchè quello che mi interessava era confrontarmi su altro.
> 
> ...


:rotfl:succede , abbi pazienza .


----------



## oceansize (6 Agosto 2013)

Una vacanzina?


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> era esattamente questo che cercavo in questo forum...poi è partita la giostra delle scopate, delle sarde fritte e letto, delle zoccole e delle troie...e non sono riuscita a tenere il punto:smile:


le sarde fritte hanno sempre un loro perchè 

ora il punto lo hai ritrovato?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> era tipo a pagina 6,8 e 11..suppergiù...
> 
> avevo scritto tradimento e che non avevo intenzione di comunicargli la cosa, convinta di chiudere la questione senza addentrarmi nella definizione del tipo di coppia che abbiamo deciso di essere, perchè quello che mi interessava era confrontarmi su altro.
> 
> ...


Io non ho capito tutto sto parlare di tradimento che (per te) non ha alcun peso. Parlando terra terra: sei un'altra (ne abbiamo letti un po' in questi giorni) che non riesci a trovare soddisfazione nella tua vita? Io penso che non sono le cose che succedono che possono dare soddisfazione ma solo noi stessi possiamo dare un significato valido per noi alle cose che ci capita di vivere. Se un rapporto non dà soddisfazione  o cerchi cose che non possono esserci e in questo caso dovresti chiudere; o sei tu che non sai dare valore a quello che hai e in questo caso dovresti chiudere o hai le risorse per trasformare te stessa e l'altro in una relazione.  In tutto ciò far entrare terze persone complica e non semplifica, per me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> le sarde fritte hanno sempre un loro perchè


Soprattutto con un bel bianco fermo


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> credo che lui non abbia tutti i torti
> anche se conosco bene quella sensazione, ti consiglierei di riflettere bene: la maturazione (o la metabolizzazione di certi fatti della vita) avviene spontaneamente e non forzatamente



riesci a dire con sintesi e chiarezza robe in cui mi impantano..grazie:smile: 

e il tuo consiglio lo sto già seguendo...mi piacerebbe, e questo era il motivo per cui mi sono decisa a scrivere, confrontarmi con qualcuno che ha già vissuto. non dico le stesse cose. ma almeno qualcosa di simile.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:succede , abbi pazienza .


no, beh...è stato utile in fondo:im-ok:

davvero, questo dovermi e volermi spiegare, mi ha comunque in qualche modo alleggerita...non ho capito bene come, ma ci arriverò. di sicuro questo pomeriggio almeno me lo sono interamente dedicato, senza essere sola a cantarmele e suonarmele.

:smile:


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> le sarde fritte hanno sempre un loro perchè
> 
> ora il punto lo hai ritrovato?


uff..capisco poco di pesci fritti e del gusto che ne può derivare...non ne mangio mai:smile:

capisco già meglio del buon vino...o una buona birra...che adesso andrò a bermi col compagno:smile:

così verifico le ipotesi di Brunetta

Il punto...no, non l'ho trovato...ma almeno ho circoscritto i miei pensieri.:smile:


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho capito tutto sto parlare di tradimento che (per te) non ha alcun peso. Parlando terra terra: sei un'altra (ne abbiamo letti un po' in questi giorni) che non riesci a trovare soddisfazione nella tua vita? Io penso che non sono le cose che succedono che possono dare soddisfazione ma *solo noi stessi possiamo dare un significato valido per noi alle cose che ci capita di vivere.* Se un rapporto non dà soddisfazione  o cerchi cose che non possono esserci e in questo caso dovresti chiudere; o sei tu che non sai dare valore a quello che hai e in questo caso dovresti chiudere o hai le risorse per trasformare te stessa e l'altro in una relazione.  In tutto ciò far entrare terze persone complica e non semplifica, per me.


Brunetta..io non riesco ad essere così assoluta per ora. forse lo sarò. o forse no, perchè se lo fossi non avrei vissuto una virgola di quello che ho vissuto finora. ma sono io che sono così, eh...non sto cercando una fine. sto cercando di cambiare pelle pur rimanendo quella che sono.

per il grassetto sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. la domanda che sto ponendo a me stessa è se ho ancora le risorse che avevo o no. perchè ho fretta di trasformare. ma mi sento letteralmente impantanata in ciò che è stato finora. e non ne esco.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Una vacanzina?


per ora una birretta fresca...:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Brunetta..io non riesco ad essere così assoluta per ora. forse lo sarò. o forse no, perchè se lo fossi non avrei vissuto una virgola di quello che ho vissuto finora. ma sono io che sono così, eh...non sto cercando una fine. sto cercando di cambiare pelle pur rimanendo quella che sono.
> 
> per il grassetto sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. la domanda che sto ponendo a me stessa è se ho ancora le risorse che avevo o no. perchè ho fretta di trasformare. ma mi sento letteralmente impanata in ciò che è stato finora. e non ne esco.


Ma certo che le hai!! Sei troppo intelligente per non averle.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che le hai!! Sei troppo intelligente per non averle.


spero. perchè non riuscire a tirarle fuori adesso, che il grosso dei casini è andato, sarebbe veramente...deludente ecco!!

ma per ora credo sia presto per cantar sconfitta!! :smile:


----------



## oceansize (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> per ora una birretta fresca...:smile:
> 
> 
> View attachment 7330


Quella ci sta sempre bene, magari ti aiuta a liberare un po'la mente e a vivere qualche attimo di presente con leggerezza:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti avevo già dato una risposta che mi sembra tu non abbia letto o abbia ignorato e te l'ho riportata. Per mia esperienza quando si provano queste cose è l'altro che si è allontanato e non si riesce ad accettarlo.


Ma è anche vero che piuttosto di mettere in discussione sè stessi fa troppo comodo affibbiare la colpa all'altro.
Almeno ipazia parla di sè e della sua condizione e non dà a lui la colpa di questa condizione.

Ma comodo sempre incolpare l'altro di un allontanamento no?

Se si è allontanato la colpa è nostra: gli rompevamo troppo le palle.


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> grazie del benvenuta:smile:
> 
> sto provando non tanto a invertire..quanto a ridistribuire...posso chiederti come hai fatto tu?
> 
> Non cerco una ricetta, ovvio che non ce ne sono...ma in questo momento non so proprio come fare a lasciare andare un po' del controllo che mi sono assunta:unhappy:..


Ecco, "ridistribuire" è più realistico.
Ci sono riuscita solo in parte, abbiamo fatto dei grandi passi in avanti solamente dandoci una mano a vicenda. Dopo il tempo del dialogo ritrovato, del costante e faticoso confronto, dei suoi sfoghi, mi sono tolta la corazza che ho messo su per non farmi male, mentre lui si è reso conto che ero più ammaccata di quanto credesse e che, se avesse voluto sostenermi e riguadagnare la mia fiducia, avrebbe dovuto farsi forza. Inciampando, sbagliando e riprovando, non si è tirato indietro. Per mesi non ho mollato il colpo in attesa che si riprendesse, ora può e vuole ricostruire il nostro rapporto almeno quanto me.
Forse, ma non ne sono sicura, la svolta è arrivata quando mi sono ritagliata il tempo per quegli spazi personali a cui avevo rinunciato, mi sono obbligata a prendere le distanze dai nostri problemi per più di qualche ora ed a ricaricarmi solo per me stessa, non per investire le mie energie su di lui. Un po' come hai fatto tu, credo. Solo con modalità diverse. Infatti, e spero di non sbagliarmi, ti leggo consapevole della tua situazione, a pochi passi da un cambiamento.
Per me e per il mio forse-compagno è stato un insieme di queste cose a spostare gli equilibri.
Di sicuro, ho ritrovato tanta fiducia, la sera non ho più addosso la sensazione di essere sopravvissuta ad una giornata, ma di aver fatto quello che volevo fare, con lui o senza di lui.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2013)

Comunque ipazia
Sarà deformazione personale
Ma sono colpito dal tuo dirti
Me le canto e me le suono
e le note sono giuste.

Ora
Infatti
Una delle insidie del musicista autodidatta
è non avere nessun confronto con chi

Non solo è deputato a insegnargli a suonare

Ma vieppiù a vigilare che sappia fare le note giuste
E meglio ancora se le fa sbagliate capire e sapere perchè le fa sbagliate no?

Quante volte l'allievo si giustifica dicendo, ah ma io la sento così

E tu gli mostri che lui non sente affatto
Perchè quando riesci a condurlo a sentire quello che in effetti fa
rimane inorridito povero ragazzo.

Da cui possiamo chiamare amore ogni cosa che ci pare...
Così chi vive dentro un rapporto malato è convinto di vivere una bellissima storia d'amore

Ma chi guarda dall'esterno
Il pubblico che ascolta la musica
si dice ma senti che razza di stonamento...no?

Poi parli anche della malattia
Quella malattia
Io l'ho avuta in casa
e ho visto come naturalmente
sta malattia cambia la personalità di un individuo

Nel senso che ti spinge
Enormemente alle cose essenziali della vita

E ti fa ridere
quando vedi che cagate in genere le persone
considerano importanti no?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:succede , abbi pazienza .


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca:rotflps di mano ...ti dovrai abituare ipazia ...qui è come fuori varie opinioni 

OT che ti è successo Minerva ?  Carina ...FINE OT


----------



## Sole (6 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche la mia o quella di ipazia è vita vissuta, non solo la tua.
> Il tuo problema è che *non concepisci che esistano visioni diverse dalla tua riguardo l'amore e la vita di coppia*.
> Che tu non capisca non significa certo che non esista o che non debba esistere.


Anche tu qui sopra hai spesso svalutato certi amori definendoli 'amori adolescenziali'. O accusato di infantilismo utenti con una visione dell'amore e una sensibilità diverse dalla tua. Qui ciascuno parla partendo dalla propria visione della vita e delle cose, mi sembra così ovvio. Io so che esistono visioni diverse dalla mia e non ho mai offeso né denigrato chi se ne fa portatore. Ciò non mi ha mai impedito di dire la mia, però. E penso di averlo fatto sempre in modo rispettoso.


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> probabilmente sono paracula, non solo un po'.
> 
> ma...non riesco a vedere tutta questa importanza che date al tradimento di cui ho scritto.
> 
> ...


sono rimasta incantata dal tuo post.
I miei complimenti ma molti "non lo leggeranno" o leggeranno altro.
Il verde è il mio.


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' interessante questo tuo punto di vista. In particolare quello che ho evidenziato.
> 
> Io credo che libertà di andarsene sia la controparte della libertà di restare. Ecco perchè è fondamentale per me.
> 
> ...



praticamente il pensiero tebano messo giù molto meglio e senza errori o parole inventate o virgole non messe e punti sparsi.
Ti leggo e mi riconosco. 
:smile:


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo tutto, virgole comprese.
> E non posso che complimentarmi con la tua analisi.


copiona


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> uff..non mi so proprio spiegare. è chiaro.



No, tranquilla. Con Min è sempre così.
Certe strutture di pensiero la fanno andare in encefalogramma piatto in un nanosecondo. poi comincia a capire roma per toma e il patatrak.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, tranquilla. Con Min è sempre così.
> Certe strutture di pensiero la fanno andare in encefalogramma piatto in un nanosecondo. poi comincia a capire roma per toma e il patatrak.


Ma no semplicemente il suo pesantissimo limite oggettivo è la totale incapacità di scostarsi minimamente dalla propria linea di pensiero: si chiama fragilità, sovente scambiata per cocciuttaggine. No?
E' in fondo il discorso che fa novecento su quella nave.:smile:


----------



## Daniele (7 Agosto 2013)

Aria fresca...è troppe volte che leggo di quest'aria fresca, signorine, mi spiegate come vengono collegati i polmoni alla vagina??? Non ci sono ancora arrivato! E mi si spiega come il pipino può far arrivare aria fresca? Ancora non ci arrivo, per lo più altro dovrebbe arrivare, ma devo essere antiquato io. 
Aria fresca? Un bel climatizzatore e tutta l'aria fresca del mondo sarà per te. Zio boia, leggo quanto non è importante per voi il tradimento ma non hai le palle per dirglielo...perchè non varierebbe di un mm la vostra posizione (primo errore, chi sei tu per dire quello che lui farà? Lui deve essere libero di scegliere lo hai detto pure tu e tu gli togli quella libertà secondo il tuo pensiero). 

Ripeto, o eravate due tossici incredibili, o disadattati mondiali, rimane il fatto che quello che avete vissuto voi non me ne frega una cippa, se quello che vi lega è una grande fregatura comune, allora vi lega ben poco.


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Aria fresca...è troppe volte che leggo di quest'aria fresca, signorine, mi spiegate come vengono collegati i polmoni alla vagina??? Non ci sono ancora arrivato! E mi si spiega come il pipino può far arrivare aria fresca? Ancora non ci arrivo, per lo più altro dovrebbe arrivare, ma devo essere antiquato io.
> Aria fresca? Un bel climatizzatore e tutta l'aria fresca del mondo sarà per te. Zio boia, leggo quanto non è importante per voi il tradimento ma non hai le palle per dirglielo...perchè non varierebbe di un mm la vostra posizione (primo errore, chi sei tu per dire quello che lui farà? Lui deve essere libero di scegliere lo hai detto pure tu e tu gli togli quella libertà secondo il tuo pensiero).
> 
> Ripeto, o eravate due tossici incredibili, o disadattati mondiali, rimane il fatto che quello che avete vissuto voi non me ne frega una cippa, se quello che vi lega è una grande fregatura comune, allora vi lega ben poco.


Devo dire che leggere ipazia è un piacere,in effetti ci sono delle enormi incongurenze,e tu come me le hai notate...!Non si capisce perchè nascondere quello che non sposterebbe nulla,non si capisce questo non voler sapere,se un tradimento non è importante perchè nasconderlo?Io spesso ho bisogno della mia ora d'aria e vado a giocare a pallone,tiro il collo al mio coupè,mi faccio una passeggiata....ormai sono in odore di santità!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, tranquilla. Con Min è sempre così.
> *Certe *strutture di pensiero la fanno andare in encefalogramma piatto in un nanosecondo. poi comincia a capire roma per toma e il patatrak.


Certe?


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no semplicemente il suo pesantissimo limite oggettivo è la totale incapacità di scostarsi minimamente dalla propria linea di pensiero: si chiama fragilità, sovente scambiata per *cocciuttaggine*. No?
> *E' in fondo il discorso che fa novecento su quella nave.*:smile:


che romantico il tizio sulla nave.
però cocciutaggine vuole una sola t e tu ,ad  ogni buon conto, fatti sempre i casi tuoi






e dormi, cazzarola.per un piccolo conte ci voglion le ore piccole:singleeye:


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devo dire che leggere ipazia è un piacere,in effetti ci sono delle enormi incongurenze,e tu come me le hai notate...!Non si capisce perchè nascondere quello che non sposterebbe nulla,non si capisce questo non voler sapere,se un tradimento non è importante perchè nasconderlo?Io spesso ho bisogno della mia ora d'aria e vado a giocare a pallone,tiro il collo al mio coupè,mi faccio una passeggiata....ormai sono in odore di santità!



più che altro non si capisce come mai allora abbia scelto codesto forum, e non un forum su come ritrovare lo humor con le valigie sempre in mano...o qualcosa del genere:singleeye:


----------



## Lui (7 Agosto 2013)

.


----------



## Lui (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> probabilmente sono paracula, non solo un po'.
> 
> ma...non riesco a vedere tutta questa importanza che date al tradimento di cui ho scritto.
> 
> .


scusa cara pazzia, ma se sei in un sito il cui taglio principale è parlare del tradimento, lo dice anche il nome del sito stesso, è normale che diano importanza al termine ma anche all'accaduto. Ci sarà, premetto che non ho letto un XXXXX del 3D perchè troppo prolisso in certi interventi, dicevo, ci sarà chi da traditore approverà la tua scelta, chi da tradito ti scaverà la fossa. Potrei anche farti una lista di nomi ed anticiparti i loro interventi ma è più giusto scoprirli da te. C'è poi chi se ne fotte di tutte queste vostre storie, più o meno, e non sapendo cosa altro fare rompe i XXGXXXXI. Da loro, anzi da noi aspettati di tutto, spesso anche una verità.

benvenuta.



p.s. mi spieghi cosa significa "grimaldello"? 

grazie.


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certe?


tutte tranne la sua?


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

@ contepinceton. 
Sai, da bambina suonavo il pianoforte. 
E un giorno il maestro mi diede uno spartito (per Elisa, mi pare) e mi disse prova ad allenarti, la prossima volta mi farai sentire.
Allora io a casa mi misi a provare (ero una brava bambina, e ubbidivo senza chiedere troppe spiegazioni). 
Vabbè, non la faccio lunga, arrivai alla lezione successiva con qualche dubbio, avevo riconosciuto le note, il valore di ognuna...ma mi ero resa conto che per arrivare alla musica...infatti... 
Suonavo sì, suonavo quelle note, ma la musica....:carneval:

Ma quando il maestro mi fece sentire la musica, quelle note, e il loro valore, mi aiutarono a riprodurla così come chiedeva lo spartito. 

Ecco perchè ho scritto, per cercare il confronto con chi quella musica che cerco la sa già suonare...le note le conosco, devo capire come suonarle in modo che non siano solo un'accozzaglia di note. 
Ma non sono più neanche quella brava bambina che ubbidisce senza chiedere spiegazioni. :smile:

Per quanto riguarda la malattia di cui ho accennato...hai ragione, cambia tanto...già lo sai, no?
A me ha lasciato, al confronto con la morte, la passione per una vita vissuta pienamente. 
Non è stato sempre bello far compagnia ad una persona che fa bilanci sulla sua vita, e che dice "sai, quello era un mio sogno, lo volevo davvero. Ma dovevo fare questo e quello..e l'ho lasciato andare". Non è stato sempre bello guardare gli occhi lucidi di quella persona mentre fa bilanci di ciò che è stato, e si rende conto di non avere più il tempo e il modo di recuperare.

Morirò anche io, no? di che morte poco conta...ma quando sarò lì la mia bilancia deve pendere decisamente verso la soddisfazione di ciò che ho vissuto, piuttosto che verso il rimpianto di ciò che ho lasciato andare per X motivi.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa cara pazzia, ma se sei in un sito il cui taglio principale è parlare del tradimento, lo dice anche il nome del sito stesso, è normale che diano importanza al termine ma anche all'accaduto. Ci sarà, premetto che non ho letto un XXXXX del 3D perchè troppo prolisso in certi interventi, dicevo, ci sarà chi da traditore approverà la tua scelta, chi da tradito ti scaverà la fossa. Potrei anche farti una lista di nomi ed anticiparti i loro interventi ma è più giusto scoprirli da te. C'è poi chi se ne fotte di tutte queste vostre storie, più o meno, e non sapendo cosa altro fare rompe i XXGXXXXI. Da loro, anzi da noi aspettati di tutto, spesso anche una verità.
> 
> benvenuta.
> 
> ...


grazie del benvenuta:smile:

non hai tutti i torti...ma da quello che ho letto, non si parla solo di tradimento in sè e per sè. 
Mi interessava un posto dove ci fosse spazio per un confronto di idee anche molto diverse, confronto anche duro, poco mi importa. E qui ho visto che c'è. Su idee anche molto diverse l'una dall'altra.
Uno spazio dove potesse essere compresa anche l'idea che ho io di coppia, ovvero una coppia dove il tradimento viene declinato in modo come dire...personalizzato?!

Cioè, parlo di una situazione di coppia (quella in cui sono) dove si concepisce l'utilizzo individuale del proprio corpo,  e dove questo è compreso ed accettato...ho pensato che un posto dove ci sia spazio per questo tipo di concezione sia il più adatto per condividere anche quello che in quella coppia crea malesseri. 

Potrei anche sbagliarmi..e potrei anche aver sbagliato posto...vedrò...mi lascio anche il tempo per valutare.

ps: il grimaldello è uno strumentino che serve per aprire serrature facile, di cui ovviamente si è persa la chiave.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa cara pazzia, ma se sei in un sito il cui taglio principale è parlare del tradimento, lo dice anche il nome del sito stesso, è normale che diano importanza al termine ma anche all'accaduto. Ci sarà, premetto che non ho letto un XXXXX del 3D perchè troppo prolisso in certi interventi, dicevo, ci sarà chi da traditore approverà la tua scelta, chi da tradito ti scaverà la fossa. Potrei anche farti una lista di nomi ed anticiparti i loro interventi ma è più giusto scoprirli da te. C'è poi chi se ne fotte di tutte queste vostre storie, più o meno, e non sapendo cosa altro fare rompe i XXGXXXXI. Da loro, anzi da noi aspettati di tutto, spesso anche una verità.
> 
> benvenuta.
> 
> ...


Quindi le siamo ragione perché siamo traditori?  Ma qualche volta non riuscite a evitare certe banalità ?


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Lui,

il tuo ragionamento ... per come sono, non regge. 

ascolto soprattutto, chi la pensa e vede differente da me,
e se ci vuole di fare un giro in più per spiegarsi, allora lo si fa,
se uno ci tiene ad un confronto. 

ricevere colpetti sulle spalle, non è che m'interessa ... so di avere ragione   :unhappy:

comunque ... butta via quella lista, di chi è come è ... 
ti rende sordo e cieco ... e terribilmente prevenuto ... 

poi sulla simpatia o antipatia ... non si discute. è soggettivo ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Anche tu qui sopra hai spesso svalutato certi amori definendoli 'amori adolescenziali'. O accusato di infantilismo utenti con una visione dell'amore e una sensibilità diverse dalla tua. Qui ciascuno parla partendo dalla propria visione della vita e delle cose, mi sembra così ovvio. Io so che esistono visioni diverse dalla mia e non ho mai offeso né denigrato chi se ne fa portatore. Ciò non mi ha mai impedito di dire la mia, però. E penso di averlo fatto sempre in modo rispettoso.


C'è una bella differenza fra definire adolescenziali certi quadri che vengono descritti qui sopra e che si commenterebbero da soli in tutta la loro essenza ( e comunque una forte spinta la date in molti, come se servisse) anche senza il mio contributo, e arrogarsi la prerogativa di definire cosa sia amore o cosa no.
C'è una bella differenza anche tra scrivere quel che si pensa ( che è indubbiamente influenzato dalla propria esperienza di vita) e pensare di mettere la suddetta esperienza come base per definire quella degli altri.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...ma molti "non lo leggeranno" o leggeranno altro.


lo so, hai ragione..ma ci sta, non è un problema..anzi, penso che forse mi aiuterà a chiarirmi meglio con me stessa.:smile:

Però so che qualcuno lo leggerà per quello che è, e adesso come adesso, ho bisogno di confrontarmi anche con chi la vede come me...e ho bisogno di qualcuno che in poche righe, magari anche meno seriose delle mie, riesca a dire le stesse cose, seppur da una prospettiva diversa.

Per me, per noi come coppia, arrivare ad avere questo tipo di rapporto, è stata una specie di battaglia culturale, per smantellare i condizionamenti che ci siamo ritrovati fra capo e collo nascendo in questo qui e ora...ora ho bisogno che di chi, avendo già fatto quel percorso riesce a riderne e a non vederlo più come una specie di trincea.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> lo so, hai ragione..ma ci sta, non è un problema..anzi, penso che forse mi aiuterà a chiarirmi meglio con me stessa.:smile:
> 
> Però so che qualcuno lo leggerà per quello che è, e adesso come adesso, ho bisogno di confrontarmi anche con chi la vede come me...e ho bisogno di qualcuno che in poche righe, magari anche meno seriose delle mie, riesca a dire le stesse cose, seppur da una prospettiva diversa.
> 
> Per me, per noi come coppia, arrivare ad avere questo tipo di rapporto, è stata una specie di battaglia culturale, per smantellare i condizionamenti che ci siamo ritrovati fra capo e collo nascendo in questo qui e ora...ora ho bisogno che di chi, avendo già fatto quel percorso riesce a riderne e a non vederlo più come una specie di trincea.


è stato interessante leggerti.
l'unica strana impressione che ho avuto è stata l'evoluzione del tuo discorso che è partito, secondo me, in un modo arrivando in altri lidi.
sicuramente sarà un mio limite ma nel primo post il tuo rapporto di coppia risulta differente da come poi ho capito essere.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> C'è una bella differenza fra definire adolescenziali certi quadri che vengono descritti qui sopra e che si commenterebbero da soli in tutta la loro essenza ( e comunque una forte spinta la date in molti, come se servisse) anche senza il mio contributo, e arrogarsi la prerogativa di definire cosa sia amore o cosa no.
> C'è una bella differenza anche tra scrivere quel che si pensa ( che è indubbiamente influenzato dalla propria esperienza di vita) e* pensare di mettere la suddetta esperienza come base per definire quella degli altri*.


Più che come semplice base proprio come chiave di volta.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi le siamo ragione perché siamo traditori?  Ma qualche volta non riuscite a evitare certe banalità ?


Beh, se la prospettiva è quella di una battaglia fra traditori/traditi, se la prospettiva è quella di chi vince fra chi ha ragione e chi ha torto...

Se devo essere sincera, comprendo che la difesa di una posizione, che fra l'altro presuppone la costruzione di una parte importante della propria identità, sia un qualcosa di vitale.

Poi, a me non piace dovermi difendere e non mi piace mettere altri nella posizione di difendersi, trovo sia stupidamente aggressivo e violento...preferisco il confronto, anche su basi molto diverse...qualcosa di nuovo, e arricchente si può portare a casa comunque, no?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui,
> 
> il tuo ragionamento ... per come sono, non regge.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche la mia o quella di ipazia è vita vissuta, non solo la tua.
> *Il tuo problema è che non concepisci che esistano visioni diverse dalla tua riguardo l'amore e la vita di coppia.
> Che tu non capisca non significa certo che non esista o che non debba esistere*.


Ti dò un verde per quello che ho evidenziato.
Ma non penso che la tua situazione (per quel poco che di te ho letto e quindi conosco) e quella di ipazia possano essere paragonabili. 
Io ho l'impressione che lei in questo tipo di rapporto non ci stia per niente bene. Io credo che lei voglia un amore che le faccia battere il cuore, ma non lo trova più nel suo compagno. In questo senso mi sembra che lei si avvicini di più ai desideri e al modo di essere di Harley Q. , solo che Harley ha già fatto il suo percorso e ha capito ora quello che vuole, mentre Ipazia è solo all'inizio di questo percorso.
Tutte le sue elucubrazioni in realtà non fanno parte del suo modo di essere. C'è un'enorme discordanza tra quello che scrive e quello che in realtà sente. Lei non è felice perché è proprio questo tipo di rapporto che non la rende felice.

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, se la prospettiva è quella di una battaglia fra traditori/traditi, se la prospettiva è quella di chi vince fra chi ha ragione e chi ha torto...
> 
> Se devo essere sincera, comprendo che la difesa di una posizione, che fra l'altro presuppone la costruzione di una parte importante della propria identità, sia un qualcosa di vitale.
> 
> Poi, a me non piace dovermi difendere e non mi piace mettere altri nella posizione di difendersi, trovo sia stupidamente aggressivo e violento...preferisco il confronto, anche su basi molto diverse...qualcosa di nuovo, e arricchente si può portare a casa comunque, no?


Buongiorno Ipazia,stamattina sono piu'sereno,sono bastate due cose a rallegrarmi,e ne avevo bisogno.
ieri ti ho dedicato una battuttaccia da caserma,penso e spero non ti abbia neanche sfiorato.
Devi scusarmi.ma ho letto solo qualche ritaglio...se capisco bene il tuo compagno sa delle tue''scappatelle'',e'cosi'?
Se affermativo...la domanda e'....tradire e'essenzialmente andrenalina...se levi il proibito,che senso ha??
Io smetterei all'istante.....


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è stato interessante leggerti.
> l'unica strana impressione che ho avuto è stata l'evoluzione del tuo discorso che è partito, secondo me, in un modo arrivando in altri lidi.
> sicuramente sarà un mio limite ma nel primo post il tuo rapporto di coppia risulta differente da come poi ho capito essere.


no , non è un tuo limite. mi sono riletta...e devo dire che nei miei primi due post non sono stata assolutamente chiara riguardo l'impostazione di coppia che ci siamo dati, ma anzi...

comunque, spero di essermi spiegata meglio in seguito:smile:


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> C'è una bella differenza fra definire adolescenziali certi quadri che vengono descritti qui sopra e che si commenterebbero da soli in tutta la loro essenza ( e comunque una forte spinta la date in molti, come se servisse) anche senza il mio contributo, e arrogarsi la prerogativa di definire cosa sia amore o cosa no.
> C'è una bella differenza anche tra scrivere quel che si pensa ( che è indubbiamente influenzato dalla propria esperienza di vita) e pensare di mettere la suddetta esperienza come base per definire quella degli altri.


Io questa differenza non la vedo. Vedo te che giudichi spesso dal pulpito, come tutti qui dentro (me inclusa eh, per carità). Ma che a differenza mia o di altri, hai il pessimo vizio di puntare il dito su chi pensa e scrive in modo diverso dal tuo accusandolo di voler  imporre la propria visione del mondo.

A me non turba l'idea che ci sia gente che definisce il tradimento come 'usare il proprio corpo con un altro', come se gli avesse prestato la macchina per andare a farsi un giro. 

Ma sono libera di esprimere la mia idea in merito e sì, anche di definire cosa sia per me l'amore. Se la cosa ti turba leggi oltre, io lo faccio spesso qui dentro quando mi accorgo che certi utenti non aggiungono nulla al mio bagaglio di riflessioni e idee.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> C'è una bella differenza fra definire adolescenziali certi quadri che vengono descritti qui sopra e che si commenterebbero da soli in tutta la loro essenza ( e comunque una forte spinta la date in molti, come se servisse) anche senza il mio contributo, e arrogarsi la prerogativa di definire cosa sia amore o cosa no.
> C'è una bella differenza anche tra scrivere quel che si pensa ( che è indubbiamente influenzato dalla propria esperienza di vita) e pensare di mettere la suddetta esperienza come base per definire quella degli altri.


Ma dai! Lo facciamo tutti! Come si può provare empatia per gli altri se non proiettando o immaginando o paragonando situazioni vissute ed emozioni e sentimenti provati e come sono stati personalmente elaborati?! Il gusto è proprio leggere vissuti ed elaborazioni differenti e confrontarcisi. Sembri sempre in attacco per difenderti anche quando si è ancora negli spogliatoi. Ma pensi davvero che a qualcuno possano disturbare le tue scelte?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Ipazia,stamattina sono piu'sereno,sono bastate due cose a rallegrarmi,e ne avevo bisogno.
> ieri ti ho dedicato una battuttaccia da caserma,penso e spero non ti abbia neanche sfiorato.
> Devi scusarmi.ma ho letto solo qualche ritaglio...se capisco bene il tuo compagno sa delle tue''scappatelle'',e'cosi'?
> Se affermativo...la domanda e'....tradire e'essenzialmente andrenalina...*se levi il proibito,che senso ha??
> *Io smetterei all'istante.....


Eh bè, sai scopare, tutte quello cose lì.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> no , non è un tuo limite. mi sono riletta...e devo dire che nei miei primi due post non sono stata assolutamente chiara riguardo l'impostazione di coppia che ci siamo dati, ma anzi...
> 
> comunque, spero di essermi spiegata meglio in seguito:smile:


certamente, sei parecchio esaustiva e paziente.
cosa non mi piace di te è il nome:ipazia ipazia tutte le feste se le porta via:singleeye:
da cosa ti viene?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che romantico il tizio sulla nave.
> però cocciutaggine vuole una sola t e tu ,ad  ogni buon conto, fatti sempre i casi tuoi
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sai che io dormo
a sprazzi
poi mi sveglio e faccio cose
dormo magari tra le 14 e le 16
poi tra le 20 e le 22

Poi tra le 4 e le 9

te sbrusa eh?
Quando che te spuncio...eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, se la prospettiva è quella di una battaglia fra traditori/traditi, se la prospettiva è quella di chi vince fra chi ha ragione e chi ha torto...
> 
> Se devo essere sincera, comprendo che la difesa di una posizione, che fra l'altro presuppone la costruzione di una parte importante della propria identità, sia un qualcosa di vitale.
> 
> Poi, a me non piace dovermi difendere e non mi piace mettere altri nella posizione di difendersi, trovo sia stupidamente aggressivo e violento...preferisco il confronto, anche su basi molto diverse...qualcosa di nuovo, e arricchente si può portare a casa comunque, no?


Per me si capisce molto di più di se stessi (ed è quello che interessa, no?) vedendo cosa non si è piuttosto leggendo chi ci dice che siamo come noi.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Buscopann.
> 
> Però sul punto n. 2...  io non credo che la naturale evoluzione di un rapporto d'amore sia l'indifferenza verso ciò che fa l'altro col proprio corpo. Nè la sensazione di non potersi esprimere liberamente e con passione a letto. In un rapporto ci sono fasi up e down, certo. Ma per me la fine del desiderio e della necessità di condividere in modo esclusivo  quel mondo intimo e unico che si crea attraverso l'eros  in una coppia... segna la fine dell'amore.
> 
> ...


Se c'è indifferenza non c'è sicuramente amore. Questo è certo.
Il mio discorso sull'evoluzione si riferiva al calo fisiologico della passione nel corso degli anni e alla condivisione della quotidianità, che porta ovviamente a fasi up and down del rapporto, nonché alla routine. Molti sono perfettamente consapevoli di questa evoluzione dell'amore e quindi accettandolo serenamente sono felici e appagati accanto alla persona che continuano a volere al proprio fianco e a desiderare.
Altre persone vogliono invece continuamente sentir battere forte il cuore. Vogliono l'adrenalina dell'innamoramento e quando questa magari viene un po' meno entrano in crisi..Non è il rapporto che entra in cris, ma sono loro che non riescono a vivere senza essere innamorati come nei primi tempi di una relazione. Vogliono vivere i sentimenti a mille, vogliono sentire la passione ardere per anni. Ma questo è un amore utopico. Molti però non riescono a farne a meno e appena l'amore ha la sua fisiologica evoluzione cominciano a non essere più felici.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti dò un verde per quello che ho evidenziato.
> Ma non penso che la tua situazione (per quel poco che di te ho letto e quindi conosco) e quella di ipazia possano essere paragonabili.
> Io ho l'impressione che lei in questo tipo di rapporto non ci stia per niente bene. Io credo che lei voglia un amore che le faccia battere il cuore, ma non lo trova più nel suo compagno. In questo senso mi sembra che lei si avvicini di più ai desideri e al modo di essere di Harley Q. , solo che Harley ha già fatto il suo percorso e ha capito ora quello che vuole, mentre Ipazia è solo all'inizio di questo percorso.
> Tutte le sue elucubrazioni in realtà non fanno parte del suo modo di essere. C'è un'enorme discordanza tra quello che scrive e quello che in realtà sente. Lei non è felice perché è proprio questo tipo di rapporto che non la rende felice.
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> @ contepinceton.
> Sai, da bambina suonavo il pianoforte.
> E un giorno il maestro mi diede uno spartito (per Elisa, mi pare) e mi disse prova ad allenarti, la prossima volta mi farai sentire.
> Allora io a casa mi misi a provare (ero una brava bambina, e ubbidivo senza chiedere troppe spiegazioni).
> ...


Ma allora che cosa ti manca per vivere bene?
Mi appari tanto anima in pena...


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti dò un verde per quello che ho evidenziato.
> Ma non penso che la tua situazione (per quel poco che di te ho letto e quindi conosco) e quella di ipazia possano essere paragonabili.
> Io ho l'impressione che lei in questo tipo di rapporto non ci stia per niente bene. Io credo che lei voglia un amore che le faccia battere il cuore, ma non lo trova più nel suo compagno. In questo senso mi sembra che lei si avvicini di più ai desideri e al modo di essere di Harley Q. , solo che Harley ha già fatto il suo percorso e ha capito ora quello che vuole, mentre Ipazia è solo all'inizio di questo percorso.
> Tutte le sue elucubrazioni in realtà non fanno parte del suo modo di essere. C'è un'enorme discordanza tra quello che scrive e quello che in realtà sente. Lei non è felice perché è proprio questo tipo di rapporto che non la rende felice.
> ...


Buscopann...snì:smile:

Ci riprovo..sì, è vero, voglio...non un amore, ma una relazione in cui sentirmi viva, libera e vitale.
Una relazione dove il gioco sia una parte importante, anche quello sessuale. 

Non sono felice perchè io non riesco ad essere come mi sento di essere...cioè, tra quella che sento dentro e quella che esce fuori, nei confronti della vita e di conseguenza anche del compagno, non c'è unità.

E' come se parti di me rimanessero chiuse dentro. Io vorrei farle uscire, ma non riesco. Parlo del ridere...perchè ciò che non esce è propri quello che è legato alla leggerezza della vita, quindi anche il ridere, il giocare.

Per paura, per ansia..non so...

Sicuramente in tutto questo gli eventi non mi hanno agevolato, anzi, credo mi abbiano proprio frenato.

Compreso il percorso fatto dal compagno, che per alcuni versi c'è e per altri proprio no.

Però questa tua riflessione è l'ennesima conferma del fatto che in questo momento, come individui e come coppia, siamo in squilibrio...almeno questo non me lo sono immaginato.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai che io dormo
> a sprazzi
> poi mi sveglio e faccio cose
> dormo magari tra le 14 e le 16
> ...


non spunciarmi alle 2 e un tocco di notte, sono una donna non sono una santa


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Buscopann...snì:smile:
> 
> Ci riprovo..sì, è vero, voglio...non un amore, ma una relazione in cui sentirmi viva, libera e vitale.
> Una relazione dove il gioco sia una parte importante, anche quello sessuale.
> ...


E ti sembra poco? Questa è la base di un rapporto. Indipendentemente dalle regole che ci si dà

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora che cosa ti manca per vivere bene?
> Mi appari tanto anima in pena...


Le manca la persona giusta. O il rapporto giusto. Probabilmente ora non ha nè l'uno, nè l'altro.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Le manca la persona giusta. O il rapporto giusto. Probabilmente ora non ha nè l'uno, nè l'altro.
> 
> Buscopann


Sai tutte cose che secondo me non esistono...
Ma capisco sai?
Pensa che ci sono organisti che passano la vita a cercare l'organo giusto per suonare Bach...
Ma non capiscono che Bach, anche il sommo Bach, suonava sugli strumenti che trovò lì bell'e fatti quando venne al mondo no?

Se ho voglia di ridere e mia moglie ha il muso...
Vado a ridere altrove no?

Non è che pretendiamo troppo da una persona?

In fondo ognuno dà quello che può o quello che si sente
Come fa a stare in piedi un rapporto d'amore dove uno per starci dentro viene spremuto come un limone?


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Ipazia,stamattina sono piu'sereno,sono bastate due cose a rallegrarmi,e ne avevo bisogno.
> ieri ti ho dedicato una battuttaccia da caserma,penso e spero non ti abbia neanche sfiorato.
> Devi scusarmi.ma ho letto solo qualche ritaglio...se capisco bene il tuo compagno sa delle tue''scappatelle'',e'cosi'?
> Se affermativo...la domanda e'....tradire e'essenzialmente andrenalina...se levi il proibito,che senso ha??
> Io smetterei all'istante.....


Rispetto alla battuta da caserma..beh, ovviamente mi ha sfiorato, ma sono sopravvissuta.  
Non sei il primo, neanche l'ultimo immagino. 

Ma non penso tu possa essere riassunto in una battutaccia da caserma, no?  :smile:

Col compagno, ci siamo dati la libertà di assecondare eventuali attrazioni per altri/e. 
Stiamo provando a costruire una storia in cui il possesso esclusivo del corpo dell'altro non sia la base della relazione.

Partendo dal presupposto che "reprimersi" per amore non faccia per noi.

Quindi il senso non è tanto il "proibito", ma proprio l'opposto, la libertà di scegliere senza che sia l'altro ad essere un paletto per quelle scelte.


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se c'è indifferenza non c'è sicuramente amore. Questo è certo.
> Il mio discorso sull'evoluzione si riferiva al calo fisiologico della passione nel corso degli anni e alla condivisione della quotidianità, che porta ovviamente a fasi up and down del rapporto, nonché alla routine. Molti sono perfettamente consapevoli di questa evoluzione dell'amore e quindi accettandolo serenamente sono felici e appagati accanto alla persona che continuano a volere al proprio fianco e a desiderare.
> Altre persone vogliono invece continuamente sentir battere forte il cuore. Vogliono l'adrenalina dell'innamoramento e quando questa magari viene un po' meno entrano in crisi..Non è il rapporto che entra in cris, ma sono loro che non riescono a vivere senza essere innamorati come nei primi tempi di una relazione. Vogliono vivere i sentimenti a mille, vogliono sentire la passione ardere per anni. Ma questo è un amore utopico. Molti però non riescono a farne a meno e appena l'amore ha la sua fisiologica evoluzione cominciano a non essere più felici.
> 
> Buscopann


Sono d'accordo su tutto. Nella mia esperienza di coppia quasi ventennale ho sperimentato quello che dici. Un appagamento più diffuso, se vogliamo dire così, e meno centrato sull'eros, senz'altro.

Ma quando mio marito mi ha tradito mi ha fatto un male cane. E in seguito, quando sono diventata indifferente ai rispettivi comportamenti sessuali, ho capito che quello non era più il mio compagno, ma un grande amico a cui volevo un bene immenso e con cui facevo sesso. Io non so se Ipazia sia a questo punto. Ma so che l'indifferenza non è mai un bene in un rapporto.

Quello che fa la differenza, per me, è la volontá di far avanzare ed evolvere il rapporto e non appiattirsi su questo schema giustificatorio tanto caro a molti traditori.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E ti sembra poco? Questa è la base di un rapporto. Indipendentemente dalle regole che ci si dà
> 
> Buscopann


Buscopann, ma questo però a me sembra un problema più mio che altro.

-cioè, sono io che non riesco ad uscire per quella che sono, gli eventi della vita e bla bla bla...ma l'azione concreta di uscire ed essere completa in me stessa spetta a me.

Io credo.

Sono stata vicina al compagno nel suo percorso, lui si è fatto, e si sta facendo un mazzo tanto. E' riuscito a venir fuori..mica per merito mio sai? 

L'ha fatto lui. Lo voleva lui.

Io ero cornice. Sostenevo, nient'altro.

e se lui non avesse voluto, non fosse riuscito, avrei potuto appellarmi a tutti gli dei della storia, ma non avrei potuto fare nulla.

E se anche avessi potuto, cosa che non è mai quando si parla di percorsi di crescita, a quel punto il percorso non sarebbe più stato il suo, ma il mio.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Rispetto alla battuta da caserma..beh, ovviamente mi ha sfiorato, ma sono sopravvissuta.
> Non sei il primo, neanche l'ultimo immagino.
> 
> Ma non penso tu possa essere riassunto in una battutaccia da caserma, no?  :smile:
> ...


ma penso che non faccia per nessun rapporto d'amore, non è che chi non ha rapporti sessuali con altri si reprima ma molto più semplicemente non ne ha la voglia....o se ce l'ha è assolutamente passeggera da non essere presa in considerazione rispetto a ben altro.
vedi, c'è questa questione della proprietà esclusiva del corpo che non comprendo e che da tanto discuto:
sai bene che non siamo solo quello ma emozioni e sensazioni e questo va messo nel pacchetto , senza raccontarsi che il sesso è stato un esclusivo scambio di fluidi.
non funziona o sesso animale o amore...c'è una marea di roba in mezzo


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto. Nella mia esperienza di coppia quasi ventennale ho sperimentato quello che dici. Un appagamento più diffuso, se vogliamo dire così, e meno centrato sull'eros, senz'altro.
> 
> Ma quando mio marito mi ha tradito mi ha fatto un male cane. E in seguito, quando sono diventata indifferente ai rispettivi comportamenti sessuali, ho capito che quello non era più il mio compagno, ma un grande amico a cui volevo un bene immenso e con cui facevo sesso. Io non so se Ipazia sia a questo punto. Ma so che l'indifferenza non è mai un bene in un rapporto.
> 
> Quello che fa la differenza, per me, è la volontá di far avanzare ed evolvere il rapporto e non appiattirsi su questo schema giustificatorio tanto caro a molti traditori.


Può anche essere un'assicurazione per cercare di soffrire meno.


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2013)

Ciao 

premetto, che non ho letto tutto.

è chiaro, che in una storia vi siano degli alti e dei bassi.
è anche chiaro, che con il tempo ... le cose cambiano, e che l'amore fa la sua evoluzione. 
un evoluzione, però, dovuto da noi ... dalla vita e dalla quotidianità.

che contursione di pensiero è, cercare poi ... l'adrenalina, il battito del cuore altrove?
come se dipendesse, da altri ... come se ciò che abbiamo, non ha più nulla da darci e da scoprire. 

se si rimane svegli, attenti ... ogni giorno ci da la possibilità, di scoprire e conquistare l'altro ... 

parte da noi ... e solo da noi. 

poi, se non vi è proprio più nulla ... è un'altra storia ...

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io questa differenza non la vedo. Vedo te che giudichi spesso dal pulpito, come tutti qui dentro (me inclusa eh, per carità). Ma che a differenza mia o di altri, hai il pessimo vizio di puntare il dito su chi pensa e scrive in modo diverso dal tuo accusandolo di voler  imporre la propria visione del mondo.
> 
> A me non turba l'idea che ci sia gente che definisce il tradimento come 'usare il proprio corpo con un altro', come se gli avesse prestato la macchina per andare a farsi un giro.
> 
> Ma sono libera di esprimere la mia idea in merito e sì, anche di definire cosa sia per me l'amore. Se la cosa ti turba leggi oltre, io lo faccio spesso qui dentro quando mi accorgo che certi utenti non aggiungono nulla al mio bagaglio di riflessioni e idee.


Sulla prima parte: ti sei descritta perfettamente.
Io non giudico nessuno, mi limito a constatare gli autogol che spesso e volentieri vi fate senza nemmeno accorgervene. Capisco che possa darti fastidio, ma tant'è.


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte: ti sei descritta perfettamente.
> Io non giudico nessuno, mi limito a constatare gli autogol che spesso e volentieri vi fate senza nemmeno accorgervene. Capisco che possa darti fastidio, ma tant'è.



Ciao Chiara,

scusami ... non prendo posizione, ognuno dice la sua, 
io poi, ne dico tante ... 

ma ... giudichi spesso, e spesso i tuoi post sono pieni di pulsazioni "emotivi" ... 

tanto per ... a me non interessa ... mi piace leggerti ... e mi fai pensare spesso ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma penso che non faccia per nessun rapporto d'amore, non è che chi non ha rapporti sessuali con altri si reprima ma molto più semplicemente non ne ha la voglia....*o se ce l'ha è assolutamente passeggera da non essere presa in considerazione rispetto a ben altro.
> *vedi, c'è questa questione della proprietà esclusiva del corpo che non comprendo e che da tanto discuto:
> sai bene che non siamo solo quello ma emozioni e sensazioni e questo va messo nel pacchetto , senza raccontarsi che il sesso è stato un esclusivo scambio di fluidi.
> *non funziona o sesso animale o amore...c'è una marea di roba in mezzo*


Che tu stessa neghi però, che a sinistra di amore per te non è lecito nulla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Buscopann, ma questo però a me sembra un problema più mio che altro.
> 
> -cioè, sono io che non riesco ad uscire per quella che sono, gli eventi della vita e bla bla bla...ma l'azione concreta di uscire ed essere completa in me stessa spetta a me.
> 
> ...


Potrebbe starti vicino lui, stavolta.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che tu stessa neghi però, che a sinistra di amore per te non è lecito nulla.


starei ore ed ore a parlar d'amore con te ma neanche a dirlo ho un impegno urgente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> scusami ... non prendo posizione, ognuno dice la sua,
> io poi, ne dico tante ...
> ...


Carissima sienne, io non temo il giudizio altrui.
Quando sottolineo che qualcuno giudica, come ho fatto in questo caso, scrivo a ragion veduta.
In me leggono giudizi esattamente coloro che si sentono giudicati.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Rispetto alla battuta da caserma..beh, ovviamente mi ha sfiorato, ma sono sopravvissuta.
> Non sei il primo, neanche l'ultimo immagino.
> 
> Ma non penso tu possa essere riassunto in una battutaccia da caserma, no?  :smile:
> ...


Io sono al tuo opposto,perche'tradisco in super segreto,e ti diro'di piu'sono ultra geloso di mia moglie,saro'cretino ma se mi facesse becco,morirei..e credimi sulla parola,se volesse farebbe in un'attimo.
Ma se per assurdo mi lasciasse campo libero,invece di controllarmi persino il portafogli,il telefono ,il pc,l'auto...etc etc,smetterei di tradire....per me e'bello il proibito,se lo legalizzi,perde il fascino.
Stop telefono segreto,basta incontri clandestini in posti e orari assurdi..no..non mi piacerebbe.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *starei ore ed ore a parlar d'amore con te *ma neanche a dirlo ho un impegno urgente


Lo so, lo so.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Carissima sienne, io non temo il giudizio altrui.
> Quando sottolineo che qualcuno giudica, come ho fatto in questo caso, scrivo a ragion veduta.
> In me leggono giudizi esattamente coloro che si sentono giudicati.


la tua antipatia per sole è evidentissima , chiara.
non ti ho mai letta così in attacco sempre e comunque ...cazzarola si sente irritazione anche scrivesse la lista della spesa


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Carissima sienne, io non temo il giudizio altrui.
> Quando sottolineo che qualcuno giudica, come ho fatto in questo caso, scrivo a ragion veduta.
> In me leggono giudizi esattamente coloro che si sentono giudicati.


Si ma ocio a non cascare nelle imboscate...
Come sai quella volta che Cristo scacciò il demonio dal matto
in realtà lui si chiamava legione...

O per dirla alla Lothar
All'armi all'armi conte le maestre sparano!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

amami


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Col compagno, ci siamo dati la libertà di assecondare eventuali attrazioni per altri/e.
> Stiamo provando a costruire una storia in cui il possesso esclusivo del corpo dell'altro non sia la base della relazione.


Sai una cosa?
Ci ho pensato su
E ho capito perchè non credo a sta storia del possesso esclusivo.

Io credo che sto possesso esclusivo sia appannaggio solo di chi ha avuto la ventura ( o sventura) di aver avuto un unico partner sessuale nella vita.

Tutti gli altri non possono ambire a questo titolo.

Capisco che qui si parla di dimensioni diacroniche e che i tradimenti riguardino il sincronico.

Sono del parere che costruire una relazione con base di possesso esclusivo del corpo dell'altro, ai nostri tempi sia assurdo.

O per lo meno, io ho avuto l'enorme fortuna di non incontrare nessuna donna che mi chiedesse questo...

Oppure le avrei detto ok...mia cara...ma tu in cambio devi fare l'amore con me...ogni volta che mi salta per la testa...devi essere sempre disponibile a me...perchè sei consapevole che ogni tuo rifiuto...sarà pagato con figa di un'altra sonante! Scegli Pisquana!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Carissima sienne, io non temo il giudizio altrui.
> Quando sottolineo che qualcuno giudica, come ho fatto in questo caso, scrivo a ragion veduta.
> In me leggono giudizi esattamente coloro che si sentono giudicati.


Tirte in parte...
Molale lì...

Che non ne vale mai la pena...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tua antipatia per sole è evidentissima , chiara.
> non ti ho mai letta così in attacco sempre e comunque ...cazzarola si sente irritazione anche scrivesse la lista della spesa


E ha ragione d'essere.
Per il resto perdona, ma:
1. non scrive mai la lista della spesa
2. non sono affari tuoi


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> amamiView attachment 7332


Mmm...bona...


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora che cosa ti manca per vivere bene?
> Mi appari tanto anima in pena...



Conte, sei musicista, vero?

Hai presente quando una melodia ti suona continuamente in testa?
Hai presente la sensazione che le mani non ubbidiscano e facciano altro?

tu gli dici, suona così, e loro suonano cosà...e tu glielo ripeti, e glielo ripeti ancora. e ancora. perchè la melodia è troppo bella per lasciarla andare.

Ecco. sono un anima in pena sì. perchè sento una musica. ma le mani invece di fare così. fanno cosà.


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte: ti sei descritta perfettamente.
> Io non giudico nessuno, mi limito a constatare gli autogol che spesso e volentieri vi fate senza nemmeno accorgervene. Capisco che possa darti fastidio, ma tant'è.


L'unico fastidio per me, lo ammetto, è dover scendere a questi livelli di discussione, quando l'unica cosa che mi piace è parlare di contenuti a prescindere dagli utenti.

Il livello 'tu sei così, tu fai sempre cosá' non mi interessa. Mi piace il confronto sulle idee. Anche deciso, forte, pieno di contrasti...ma sempre e solo sulle idee. Il resto non mi interessa, penso di averlo giá detto.

Vabbé dai, ci rinuncio tanto è inutile e non porta da nessuna parte.
Alla prossima.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

fino a che leggo quello che scrivi in pubblico ho facoltà di commentare , se poi avete fatti vostri in privato è un'altra storia e quella sì che non mi riguarda.se ho scritto quel che ho scritto è perché non hai saputo fare bene gli affari tuoi  





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E ha ragione d'essere.Per il resto perdona, ma:
> 1. non scrive mai la lista della spesa
> *2. non sono affari tuo*i


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fino a che leggo quello che scrivi in pubblico ho facoltà di commentare , se poi avete fatti vostri in privato è un'altra storia e quella sì che non mi riguarda.*se ho scritto quel che ho scritto è perché non hai saputo fare bene gli affari tuoi*


No. Se scrivi quel che scrivi possono esserci mille ragioni, tra le quali roba tipo che ti è venuta male la tinta ai capelli, oppure che fa caldo, oppure che fa freddo, meglio ancora per gli sbalzi ormonali o anche perchè il pesto non t'è venuto tanto bene.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Potrebbe starti vicino lui, stavolta.


sì Chiara. e' così. 

Sto provando a lasciarglielo fare. e questo mi richiede grande impegno.

in un qualche modo ho sempre diretto io nella coppia. o almeno così ho sentito di fare.

lasciare adesso mi mette in difficoltà. non che questa sia una giustificazione per non farlo. è solo un dato.

anche perchè lui, rispetto a questo mio continuo analizzare, poco ci sta. è più, come dire..semplice.

per lui in questo momento sono troppo ansiosa e spaventata, e mi dice "lasciati andare, su..."

e io mi spacco.

perchè di testa so che ha ragione.

ma con le emozioni non mi muovo. non perchè le emozioni non ci siano. ma perchè sono lì. le vedo. le sento. ma sono chiuse dentro. 

resto in posizione di difesa...come se da un momento all'altro dovesse succedere qualcosa...come se dovessi essere sempre pronta a non cedere le armi.

e in questo pezzetto entra probabilmente anche la fiducia che lui possa fare al posto mio. mi dico "ce la fa". e poi mi chiedo "e se non ce la fa?"...

in fondo so, che l'unico modo per saperlo è provare...lasciar andare...rischiare tutto.

ma la posta in gioco mi sembra così..importante. sono spaventata.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Buscopann, ma questo però a me sembra un problema più mio che altro.
> 
> *-cioè, sono io che non riesco ad uscire per quella che sono, gli eventi della vita e bla bla bla...ma l'azione concreta di uscire ed essere completa in me stessa spetta a me.
> 
> ...


Beh..certo che è un problema tuo. Fino adesso di cosa abbiamo parlato? Dei problemi del tuo compagno?
Lui in tutta questa tua sofferenza può essere al limite solo una vittima della tua insoddisfazione. In questo momento probabilmente anche inconsapevole.
In questo momento penso che le cose non cambierebbero neppure se il rapporto si basasse su regole diverse da quelle che a parole vi siete dati, ma che nei fatti secondo me sono un po' ipocrite. Perché se tutto venisse alla luce del sole (come un rapporto basato sulla non esclusività fisica di regola imporrebbe), scoppierebbe una bomba atomica. 
Il problema è solo tuo. Tu non sei felice in questo rapporto. Il problema non è lui. E quando il problema non è lui, è difficile che lui possa essere la soluzione. Più che provare a starti accanto e sostenerti non può fare. Ma è la tua testa e il tuo cuore che devono trovare una ragione per andare avanti. Così come sei è meglio che lasci perdere.

Buscopann


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> [...]
> Partendo dal presupposto che "*reprimersi*" per amore non faccia per noi.
> [...]


bisogna trovare un'altra parola, questa mi fa venire le bolle sulle braccia. :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2013)

*Che dire?*



ipazia ha detto:


> sì Chiara. e' così.
> 
> Sto provando a lasciarglielo fare. e questo mi richiede grande impegno.
> 
> ...


Sarà che sono emotivamente infantile,poco moderno, proprio non riesco a concepire di amare una donna ed accettare che finisca a letto chissà dove,chissà con chi!Sarà che conosco solo l'esclusività dell'amore,l'amore quello con la A maiuscola,il resto,i surrogati,non hanno mai fatto per la mia persona,per il mio modo di essere!Sarà che ho imparato che quando desideri svariate "ore d'aria" è meglio essere single,così non ti porti sulla coscienza nessuno,ma capisco che disquisire di coscienza oggi è anacronistico e futile.Sono un fottuto idealista,e che ci volete fare? non voglio rassegnarmi a questo degrado quotidiano,dove spesso si confonde affettività con amore,improbabili equilibri,accettati solo perchè una solitudine affettiva fa molto più paura.....!


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì Chiara. e' così.
> 
> Sto provando a lasciarglielo fare. e questo mi richiede grande impegno.
> 
> ...


Le nostre volontà ce le detta il cuore..non la testa. Con quest'ultima possiamo prenderciu per il culo..Il cuore non lo fa..mai.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Carissima sienne, io non temo il giudizio altrui.
> Quando sottolineo che qualcuno giudica, come ho fatto in questo caso, scrivo a ragion veduta.
> In me leggono giudizi esattamente coloro che si sentono giudicati.



Ciao Chiara,

neanche io temo i giudizi. Beh, non è vero del tutto ... 
i giudizi nei miei confronti, devono essere motivati, vi devo poter riconoscere un discorso,
giusto o sbagliato che sia ... o che io ritenga ... poi di cosa ne faccio sono affari miei. 

ma è così facile ... nel linguaggio, cadere in questa trappola. 
non s'intende giudicare ... ma a volte viene percepito come tale. 
il confine è una sottile linea, tra un punto di vista personale ... e la percezione di un giudizio. 

va beh ... peace con tutti ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto. Nella mia esperienza di coppia quasi ventennale ho sperimentato quello che dici. Un appagamento più diffuso, se vogliamo dire così, e meno centrato sull'eros, senz'altro.
> 
> Ma quando mio marito mi ha tradito mi ha fatto un male cane. E in seguito, quando sono diventata indifferente ai rispettivi comportamenti sessuali, ho capito che quello non era più il mio compagno, ma un grande amico a cui volevo un bene immenso e con cui facevo sesso. Io non so se Ipazia sia a questo punto. Ma so che l'indifferenza non è mai un bene in un rapporto.
> 
> Quello che fa la differenza, per me, è la volontá di far avanzare ed evolvere il rapporto e non appiattirsi su questo schema giustificatorio tanto caro a molti traditori.


Harley...capisco di cosa parli quando parli di un tradimento che ti ha fatto un male cane.

La parola è uguale, per me e per te, ma è quello che ci si mette dentro che cambia.

per me il tradimento è stato il negare una situazione che doveva essere affrontata, il tradimento è stato non prendere una posizione, quando da quella posizione dipendeva il benessere di entrambi.

Io non sono indifferente al mio compagno. anzi. sono interessata a  lui e ai suoi bisogni. e proprio per questo penso che se lui ha dei bisogni, anche di ordine fisico, che non mettono a rischio la nostra salute fisica e mentale, deve poter avere la libertà di soddisfarli nel modo che ritiene più opportuno.
Proprio perchè gli voglio molto bene, non voglio che rinunci a qualcosa per me o per la nostra relazione.
(E questo vale anche per lui).

Perchè se il nostro legame è per davvero come me lo dipingo, il soddisfare i propri bisogni diventa una via per arricchirci vicendevolmente.

Non considero così strano che per un periodo, più o meno lungo, lui possa trovare soddisfacente il rapporto fisico con un altra donna. 

Nè ho intenzione di paragonarmi ad un altra donna.

Probabilmente in quel momento lei saprà rispondere meglio di me ad alcuni bisogni del compagno.

Questo non significa però che il nostro legame si perda, o perda d'importanza. perchè quello che ci abbiamo messo dentro appartiene solo a noi. e non è paragonabile ad altro.

e non è paragonabile, non perchè sia di più o di meno, ma semplicemente perchè è unico. perchè non è ripetibile. 

se poi, il bisogno estemporaneo dovesse divenire altro. chi sono io per impedirgli di andare? e chi è lui per impedirmi di andare?

credo che il fondo dell'amore sia volere il bene dell'altro, anche quando questo bene non combacia col proprio.

in questi termini parlo di non possesso.


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che sono emotivamente infantile,poco moderno, proprio non riesco a concepire di amare una donna ed accettare che finisca a letto chissà dove,chissà con chi!Sarà che conosco solo l'esclusività dell'amore,l'amore quello con la A maiuscola,il resto,i surrogati,non hanno mai fatto per la mia persona,per il mio modo di essere!Sarà che ho imparato che quando desideri svariate "ore d'aria" è meglio essere single,così non ti porti sulla coscienza nessuno,ma capisco che disquisire di coscienza oggi è anacronistico e futile.Sono un fottuto idealista,e che ci volete fare? non voglio rassegnarmi a questo degrado quotidiano,dove spesso si confonde affettività con amore,improbabili equilibri,accettati solo perchè una solitudine affettiva fa molto più paura.....!



quoto
e poi ci si stupisce che il tipo non ride mai:singleeye:


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma penso che non faccia per nessun rapporto d'amore, [...]





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao[...]


concordo e approvo se posso


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> bisogna trovare un'altra parola, questa mi fa venire le bolle sulle braccia. :unhappy:


A me uno che dicesse che non va con altre perché si reprime, toglierebbe a me la forza di reprimermi e glielo taglierei a fettine come un salamino cacciatore :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che sono emotivamente infantile,poco moderno, proprio non riesco a concepire di amare una donna ed accettare che finisca a letto chissà dove,chissà con chi!Sarà che conosco solo l'esclusività dell'amore,l'amore quello con la A maiuscola,il resto,i surrogati,non hanno mai fatto per la mia persona,per il mio modo di essere!Sarà che ho imparato che quando desideri svariate "ore d'aria" è meglio essere single,così non ti porti sulla coscienza nessuno,ma capisco che disquisire di coscienza oggi è anacronistico e futile.Sono un fottuto idealista,e che ci volete fare? non voglio rassegnarmi a questo degrado quotidiano,dove spesso si confonde affettività con amore,improbabili equilibri,accettati solo perchè una solitudine affettiva fa molto più paura.....!


Caro Darkman,
sei un supereroe dei tempi moderni. Comunque non devi sentirti fuori luogo o antico perché qualcuno la pensa in modo diverso. Ognuno di noi è il frutto di un percorso, di una storia personale. Molti restano fedeli ai propri valori, fintanto che c'è chi ha sacrificato la vita in nome della libertà. altri invece preferiscono ammorbidire le loro posizioni su alcuni valori che la società ti impone. L'importante è farlo con una certa serenità. Chi lo fa e poi si vede lontano un miglio che non è felice o è turbato...E' meglio che lasci perdere.
Lothar è una macchietta...Però nella sua leggerezza lui è sostanzialmente felice. Probabilmente nel suo inconscio i neurotrasmettitori sono in subbuglio. Ma a lui che gli frega? 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che sono emotivamente infantile,poco moderno, proprio non riesco a concepire di amare una donna ed accettare che finisca a letto chissà dove,chissà con chi!Sarà che conosco solo l'esclusività dell'amore,l'amore quello con la A maiuscola,il resto,i surrogati,non hanno mai fatto per la mia persona,per il mio modo di essere!Sarà che ho imparato che quando desideri svariate "ore d'aria" è meglio essere single,così non ti porti sulla coscienza nessuno,ma capisco che disquisire di coscienza oggi è anacronistico e futile.Sono un fottuto idealista,e che ci volete fare? non voglio rassegnarmi a questo degrado quotidiano,dove spesso si confonde affettività con amore,improbabili equilibri,accettati solo perchè una solitudine affettiva fa molto più paura.....!


Però dipende dal significato che si dà al sesso. Ci sono persone che gli danno significati diversi da quello che gli dai tu e si trovano e stanno bene così.


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> quoto
> e poi ci si stupisce che il tipo non ride mai:singleeye:


Odio chi non ride mai.....!Io rido spesso,adoro prendermi per i fondelli, mi riconoscono una discreta vena umoristica!Sarà che sono malinconico e nostalgico!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che sono emotivamente infantile,poco moderno, proprio non riesco a concepire di amare una donna ed accettare che finisca a letto chissà dove,chissà con chi!Sarà che conosco solo l'esclusività dell'amore,l'amore quello con la A maiuscola,il resto,i surrogati,non hanno mai fatto per la mia persona,per il mio modo di essere!Sarà che ho imparato che quando desideri svariate "ore d'aria" è meglio essere single,così non ti porti sulla coscienza nessuno,ma capisco che disquisire di coscienza oggi è anacronistico e futile.Sono un fottuto idealista,e che ci volete fare? non voglio rassegnarmi a questo degrado quotidiano,dove spesso si confonde affettività con amore,improbabili equilibri,accettati solo perchè una solitudine affettiva fa molto più paura.....!


Anche perche'un conto e'che ci sia una scappatella,ben altro  sarebbe vederla entrare in casa festosa,e magari sentirsi raccontare che bel pompino ha fatto all'amante...gratificante eh amico?
.


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [...]
> Io credo che sto possesso esclusivo sia appannaggio solo di chi ha avuto la ventura ( o sventura) di aver avuto un unico partner sessuale nella vita.
> 
> Tutti gli altri non possono ambire a questo titolo.[...]


credi male. e non è un "possesso", un'altra parola a cui dare fuoco in un rapporto.


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma ocio a non cascare nelle imboscate...
> Come sai quella volta che Cristo scacciò il demonio dal matto
> in realtà lui si chiamava legione...
> 
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Tirte in parte...
> Molale lì...
> 
> Che non ne vale mai la pena...


Ciao Conte,

che sei il consulente di Chiara?

tu se non spari la tua, in maniera inappropriata, non stai bene ... 
usi ... strade indirette ... per dire, per confabulare ... 
aiaiaiai ... cosa ti punge?
non dirmelo ... non m'interessa ... 

sienne


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me uno che dicesse che non va con altre perché si reprime, toglierebbe a me la forza di reprimermi e glielo taglierei a fettine come un salamino cacciatore :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


:mexican:


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però dipende dal significato che si dà al sesso. Ci sono persone che gli danno significati diversi da quello che gli dai tu e si trovano e stanno bene così.


No!Il problema non è dare significato al sesso,il problema è dare il giusto significato all'amore.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..certo che è un problema tuo. Fino adesso di cosa abbiamo parlato? Dei problemi del tuo compagno?
> Lui in tutta questa tua sofferenza può essere al limite solo una vittima della tua insoddisfazione. In questo momento probabilmente anche inconsapevole.
> In questo momento penso che le cose non cambierebbero neppure se il rapporto si basasse su regole diverse da quelle che a parole vi siete dati, ma che nei fatti secondo me sono un po' ipocrite. Perché se tutto venisse alla luce del sole (*come un rapporto basato sulla non esclusività fisica di regola imporrebbe*), scoppierebbe una bomba atomica.
> Il problema è solo tuo. Tu non sei felice in questo rapporto. Il problema non è lui. E quando il problema non è lui, è difficile che lui possa essere la soluzione. Più che provare a starti accanto e sostenerti non può fare. Ma è la tua testa e il tuo cuore che devono trovare una ragione per andare avanti. Così come sei è meglio che lasci perdere.
> ...


Buscopann, è qui che non ci troviamo.

quale regola? chi l'ha detta e chi l'ha scritta?

cioè, io non mi trovo proprio in questa cosa. 

Parli come se esistesse un "grande libro della vita" a cui fare riferimento per capire quali sono le regole del gioco.

Coppia chiusa: così e così.
Coppia aperta: così e cosà.
Coppia di media apertura: cosà e cosù.

Beh, io quel libro non lo trovo...se devo essere sincera spero non esista...

E se anche ci fosse, dopo averlo letto, mi troverei nella posizione di rielaborarlo e declinarlo su di me, su di noi. 

Cioè, chi può aver parola sul mio modo di vivere? Io o i parametri stabiliti da qualcun altro?

In fondo i parametri, le categorie, la morale, non sono altro che codici linguistici, strumenti utili solo a favorire una miglior comunicazione ed un arricchimento di ognuno.


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Odio chi non ride mai.....!Io rido spesso,adoro prendermi per i fondelli, mi riconoscono una discreta vena umoristica!Sarà che sono malinconico e nostalgico!



ma tu mica hai a che fare con una lagna immane che ti mette pure le corna, no?

a zia, ripigliate!


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> e poi ci si stupisce che il tipo non ride mai:singleeye:


cioè stai dicendo che il ridere o il piangere dipende da un letto?


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2013)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Caro Darkman,
> sei un supereroe dei tempi moderni. Comunque non devi sentirti fuori luogo o antico perché qualcuno la pensa in modo diverso. Ognuno di noi è il frutto di un percorso, di una storia personale. Molti restano fedeli ai propri valori, fintanto che c'è chi ha sacrificato la vita in nome della libertà. altri invece preferiscono ammorbidire le loro posizioni su alcuni valori che la società ti impone. L'importante è farlo con una certa serenità. Chi lo fa e poi si vede lontano un miglio che non è felice o è turbato...E' meglio che lasci perdere.
> Lothar è una macchietta...Però nella sua leggerezza lui è sostanzialmente felice. Probabilmente nel suo inconscio i neurotrasmettitori sono in subbuglio. Ma a lui che gli frega?
> 
> Buscopann


Darkman?:rotfl:mi viene da ridere mi son scelto un nik di cazzo proprio....!Ho tradito i miei valori....poi ho capito che sto meglio seguendoli...!


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!Il problema non è dare significato al sesso,il problema è dare il giusto significato all'amore.



Ciao Oscuro,

ma ciò vale anche per l'amore ... 

ognuno ha un altro concetto, parte da un'altro modo di sentire ... 
è molto soggettivo ... 
il punto secondo me è ... la trasparenza, la lealtà ... 
il curare il tipo d'affetto che si condividere.

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Caro Darkman,
> sei un supereroe dei tempi moderni. Comunque non devi sentirti fuori luogo o antico perché qualcuno la pensa in modo diverso. Ognuno di noi è il frutto di un percorso, di una storia personale. Molti restano fedeli ai propri valori, fintanto che c'è chi ha sacrificato la vita in nome della libertà. altri invece preferiscono ammorbidire le loro posizioni su alcuni valori che la società ti impone. L'importante è farlo con una certa serenità. Chi lo fa e poi si vede lontano un miglio che non è felice o è turbato...E' meglio che lasci perdere.
> Lothar è una macchietta...Però nella sua leggerezza lui è sostanzialmente felice. Probabilmente nel suo inconscio i neurotrasmettitori sono in subbuglio. Ma a lui che gli frega?
> 
> Buscopann


macchietta...no caro sono un'uomo come te.
Forse piu'insensibile,egoista,magari ma sempre umano...poi non pensare che faccia chissa' che.
Tanti incontri,tanti flop...alla fine del giro,come ho appena finito di dire ad''amica'',che pure lei colleziona flop,rimaniamo sempre''soli''.
Infatti le ho proposto di fermarci,e provare a stare''assieme''.
Anche questo molto umano no'??


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!Il problema non è dare significato al sesso,il problema è dare il giusto significato all'amore.


Non ne sono certa. E' così per te, per me e per altri, non per tutti (basta leggere qui). A me sembra che nella pratica ossa capitare a tutti di vivere di tutto, magari non contenti ma di farsi andare bene qualcosa che non piace piuttosto che niente. Teoricamente mi sto sforzando di capire questa separazione corpo-anima secondo la quale l'amore attiene all'anima e il corpo resta indipendente dal legame amoroso.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

Oscuro, cos'è l'amore?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macchietta...no caro sono un'uomo come te.
> Forse piu'insensibile,egoista,magari ma sempre umano...poi non pensare che faccia chissa' che.
> Tanti incontri,tanti flop...alla fine del giro,come ho appena finito di dire ad''amica'',che pure lei colleziona flop,rimaniamo sempre''soli''.
> *Infatti le ho proposto di fermarci,e provare a stare''assieme''.
> Anche questo molto umano no'?*?


Molto stupido, più che altro.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Buscopann, è qui che non ci troviamo.
> 
> quale regola? chi l'ha detta e chi l'ha scritta?
> 
> ...


Hai ragione...questo libro non esiste.
Però partiamo da questo presupposto: Se lui ti tradisse e te lo venisse a dire come reagiresti? Forse entreresti qui anche per sfogare un po' il tuo dolore. Magari batteresti i pugni sul tavolo. Sicuramente cambierebbe qualcosa nel vostro rapporto.
Il fatto di non volersi cobfessare le scappatelle, basando il rapporto sulla non esclusività fisica, è solo un modo di proteggersi dalla sofferenza. Sostanzialmente non si ha il desiderio di condividere, ma quello di non far sapere certe cose al proprio partner. Sareste sostanzialmente due struzzi..che mettono la testa sotto la sabbia solo per proteggersi dalla sofferenza che deriva dalle scopate che si può fare il partner.
Questa non è una coppia. E' una relazione tra due persone che si vogliono bene. Se c'è una cosa che in genere è accettata da chiunque (anche dalle coppie aperte) è la condivisione all'interno di un rapporto di coppia. Se entrambi i partner lo vogliono allora va bene. Altrimenti è solo un compromesso ipocrita. 

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> bisogna trovare un'altra parola, questa mi fa venire le bolle sulle braccia. :unhappy:


hai ragione, non piace neanche a me.

ma non riesco a trovarne un altra per definire il riconoscere di aver bisogno di qualcosa e negarselo a priori perchè l'altro non vuole, o non vorrebbe.

Certo. se sto con una persona che mi dice a priori "se fai questo mi ammazzi di dolore"...beh, io con quella persona non ci posso stare.

come neanche potrei stare con chi mi dice "guarda cara, hai trombato con un altro, ma se fai la brava, soffri almeno quanto sto soffrendo io, e ti impegni per farti perdonare allora forse posso concederti una seconda possibilità".

Ma non potrei stare non perchè ritengo sbagliata a priori quel tipo di idea.

Non potrei stare perchè semplicemente quell'idea non mi appartiene. 

E a quel punto, anche se non si trombasse fuori dalla coppia, quella relazione non avrebbe ragione di esistere (per me). perchè sarebbe costruita sulla negazione di ciò che si è. (se si è in un certo modo, ovvio)


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macchietta...no caro sono un'uomo come te.
> Forse piu'insensibile,egoista,magari ma sempre umano...poi non pensare che faccia chissa' che.
> Tanti incontri,tanti flop...alla fine del giro,come ho appena finito di dire ad''amica'',che pure lei colleziona flop,rimaniamo sempre''soli''.
> Infatti le ho proposto di fermarci,e* provare a stare''assieme''.*
> Anche questo molto umano no'??



in che senso?


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> [...]
> in fondo so, che l'unico modo per saperlo è provare...lasciar andare...rischiare tutto.
> 
> ma la posta in gioco mi sembra così..importante. sono spaventata.


ipazia, nella mia risposta confusa e prolissa di qualche pagina fa, ti esortavo proprio ad abbassare gradualmente le difese. è vero che si rischia, ma romperesti questa situazione di stallo. non so in che altro modo tu possa scoprire se lui sia in grado o abbia voglia di cambiare le cose. se ti dice di lasciarti andare, fallo. non provare soltanto. 
so quanto sia difficile, eh. 
:amici:


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macchietta...no caro sono un'uomo come te.
> Forse piu'insensibile,egoista,magari ma sempre umano...poi non pensare che faccia chissa' che.
> Tanti incontri,tanti flop...alla fine del giro,come ho appena finito di dire ad''amica'',che pure lei colleziona flop,rimaniamo sempre''soli''.
> Infatti le ho proposto di fermarci,e provare a stare''assieme''.
> Anche questo molto umano no'??


Ma macchietta non è in insulto. Io lo trovo un modo simpatico di apostrofare una persona con la quale ci si conosce in un Forum.
E' ovvio che sei una persona come me..cin mancherebbe altro. 

Buscopann


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> cioè stai dicendo che il ridere o il piangere dipende da un letto?



credo che le corna in testa non agevolino il senso dell'umorismo

se poi affliggi il tipo con un fiume di lamentele varie ed eventuali, ancor meno


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2013)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> Oscuro, cos'è l'amore?


Posso risponderti cos'è l'amore per me?per me l'amore è rispetto,condivisione,trasparenza,esclusività,mettere le sue esigenze sullo stesso piano delle mie,rispettare i suoi valori,parità nel rispetto della differenza.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> in che senso?


clandestinamente,pure lei tiene palla al piede e figli.:smile:


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> clandestinamente,pure lei tiene palla al piede e figli.:smile:



cioè le hai proposto di essere la tua amante?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> cioè le hai proposto di essere la tua amante?


Groan.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai ragione...questo libro non esiste.
> Però partiamo da questo presupposto: Se lui ti tradisse e te lo venisse a dire come reagiresti? Forse entreresti qui anche per sfogare un po' il tuo dolore. Magari batteresti i pugni sul tavolo. Sicuramente cambierebbe qualcosa nel vostro rapporto.
> Il fatto di non volersi cobfessare le scappatelle, basando il rapporto sulla non esclusività fisica, è solo un modo di proteggersi dalla sofferenza. Sostanzialmente non si ha il desiderio di condividere, ma quello di non far sapere certe cose al proprio partner. Sareste sostanzialmente due struzzi..che mettono la testa sotto la sabbia solo per proteggersi dalla sofferenza che deriva dalle scopate che si può fare il partner.
> Questa non è una coppia. E' una relazione tra due persone che si vogliono bene. Se c'è una cosa che in genere è accettata da chiunque (anche dalle coppie aperte) è la condivisione all'interno di un rapporto di coppia. Se entrambi i partner lo vogliono allora va bene. Altrimenti è solo un compromesso ipocrita.
> ...


Buscopann, lui mi ha già tradito...e il tradimento suo avrei tanto voluto che fosse una scopata. è stato ben altro invece.

Dal punto di vista fisico può essere che mi abbia anche tradito (per usare queto termine, eh). 

Ma non mi interessa, perchè quando ha varcato la porta di casa è entrato tutto intero. 

E non mi interessa perchè non cambia di una virgola quello che siamo.

Altro discorso sarebbe non un tradimento, ma il suo sentire che io non vado più bene per lui, per x motivi.
Di questo si parlerebbe.

E, pur soffrendo, non farei proprio nulla per trattenerlo, gli chiederei di fare quello che lo fa stare meglio. E io farei lo stesso.

Non l'ho trattenuto in passato, non gli messo vincoli in passato..perchè ero convinta che se lui la scelta l'avesse fatta PER ME, sarebbe stata una scelta falsa, che non sarebbe riuscito a sostenere negli anni.

Ho scommesso, e in un qualche modo ho, abbiamo vinto.

Fino a prova contraria, non voglio smettere di scommettere proprio ora.

Per ora, vittima o carnefice (ruoli che ci stiamo impegnando a non fare entrare nella nostra coppia), non ne vedo.

Lui sta con me, anche se sono lagna, perchè così ha scelto.

La libertà di andare gliel'ho data.

Io sto con lui, perchè così ho scelto.

La libertà di andare ce l'ho.


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Groan.



temo di non aver capito...


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Buscopann, lui mi ha già tradito...e il tradimento suo avrei tanto voluto che fosse una scopata. è stato ben altro invece.
> 
> Dal punto di vista fisico può essere che mi abbia anche tradito (per usare queto termine, eh).
> 
> ...


Bene.
La Messa è finita. Andate in pace

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ipazia, nella mia risposta confusa e prolissa di qualche pagina fa, ti esortavo proprio ad abbassare gradualmente le difese. è vero che si rischia, ma romperesti questa situazione di stallo. non so in che altro modo tu possa scoprire se lui sia in grado o abbia voglia di cambiare le cose. se ti dice di lasciarti andare, fallo. non provare soltanto.
> so quanto sia difficile, eh.
> :amici:


si, ti avevo letta..scusami..

hai ragione..c'è una bella differenza tra il provare e il farlo.

domani andiamo in vacanza...la nostra seconda vacanza insieme.

la prima in cui andiamo via senza il timore di dover fare armi e bagagli e correre indietro.

sono emozionata. anche lui.

forse staccare anche dagli ambienti in cui normalmente orbitiamo ci potrà fare bene.

e sarà un buon allenamento al lasciarmi andare. in quota è lui che dirige, e lì mi fido ciecamente...


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> [...]
> Non potrei stare perchè semplicemente quell'idea non mi appartiene. E a quel punto, anche se non si trombasse fuori dalla coppia, quella relazione non avrebbe ragione di esistere. perchè sarebbe costruita sulla negazione di ciò che si è. (se so è in un certo modo, ovvio)


non contesto il vostro modo di vivere la coppia.
dico solo che  per come vedo io un rapporto esclusivo, non si sceglie in base ad imposizioni o dogmi, non ci si "reprime".


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> temo di non aver capito...


Eggià.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Bene.
> La Messa è finita. Andate in pace
> 
> Buscopann


ussignur...la messa no...ussignur


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> cioè le hai proposto di essere la tua amante?


conosciuta 1 e mezzo fa',stop ai baci,perche'''non si accende la scintilla''...siamo rimasti in ottimi rapporti.
E visto che ieri flop io,ieri l'altro flop lei...ha capito che l''accendi scintilla''non esiste..e che ''insieme''staremo benissimo.


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2013)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> Buscopann, lui mi ha già tradito...e il tradimento suo avrei tanto voluto che fosse una scopata. è stato ben altro invece.
> 
> Dal punto di vista fisico può essere che mi abbia anche tradito (per usare queto termine, eh).
> 
> ...


Non volermene!Avete scommesso e avete perso,avete perso quello che eravate,accontendandovi di quello che siete,spesso rimanere insieme non è una vittoria ma una sconfitta.Magari avete solo scelto di non scegliere, di lasciare apparentemente tutto com'era,ignorando che non è più....!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> non contesto il vostro modo di vivere la coppia.
> dico solo che per come vedo io un rapporto esclusivo, non si sceglie in base ad imposizioni o dogmi, non ci si "reprime".


Questo in un mondo perfetto. Poi però la realtà è fatta per lo più da gente che si reprime eccome. Magari non lo dicono o nei casi più gravi manco lo ammetterebbero mai, ma è così.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> credo che le corna in testa non agevolino il senso dell'umorismo
> 
> se poi affliggi il tipo con un fiume di lamentele varie ed eventuali, ancor meno



su una cosa ci hai preso, in questo momento sono una lagna:smile:..

ma sono io quella che non ride nè, proprio perchè mi lagno...


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> conosciuta 1 e mezzo fa',stop ai baci,perche'''non si accende la scintilla''...siamo rimasti in ottimi rapporti.
> E visto che ieri flop io,ieri l'altro flop lei...ha capito che l''accendi scintilla''non esiste..e che ''insieme''staremo benissimo.



in effetti la scintilla è l'unità di misura dell'intelligenza, mica di altro

ma lei? che ti ha risposto?


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> su una cosa ci hai preso, in questo momento sono una lagna:smile:..
> 
> ma sono io quella che non ride nè, proprio perchè mi lagno...



sei una lagna perchè ti perdi in mille pensieri, in mille vorrei...e invece hai perso il contatto con la realtà, come ti ho già detto
invece bisogna partire, o  ripartire, da ciò che si ha, non da ciò che non si ha:singleeye:
ovviamente secondo me

comunque avevo capito che era lui a non "ridere" mai...


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo in un mondo perfetto. Poi però la realtà è fatta per lo più da gente che si reprime eccome. Magari non lo dicono o nei casi più gravi manco lo ammetterebbero mai, ma è così.



non è che ci si reprime, è che si evita perchè si sa già come potrebbe andare a finire
non ci si mette in certe situazioni


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> conosciuta 1 e mezzo fa',stop ai baci,perche'''non si accende la scintilla''...siamo rimasti in ottimi rapporti.
> E visto che ieri flop io,ieri l'altro flop lei...ha capito che l''accendi scintilla''non esiste..e che ''insieme''staremo benissimo.



Senza scintilla che amanti sareste? Che senso ha?

rimanete amici che è meglio


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non volermene!Avete scommesso e avete perso,avete perso quello che eravate,accontendandovi di quello che siete,spesso rimanere insieme non è una vittoria ma una sconfitta.Magari avete solo scelto di non scegliere, di lasciare apparentemente tutto com'era,ignorando che non è più....!



no te ne voglio Oscuro, anzi...mi piace confrontarmi con chi la vede diversamente da me...mica che necessariamente il vederla diversamente implica che gli interlocutori siano uno migliore dell'altro, no? non è una gara, giusto?

Credo sia dal confronto con chi la vede diversamente che si possano mettere in discussione o confermare le proprie posizioni...ovviamente se si riesce a non costruire barricate di pensiero, ma ci si limita a mettere sul tavolo ognuno la propria opinione, lasciando all'altro tempi e modi per fare le proprie valutazioni, per chiedere chiarimenti.

adesso ci penso a quello che hai scritto. perchè non mi è del tutto chiaro cosa intendi.

buon appetito a tutti:smile:


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> sei una lagna perchè ti perdi in mille pensieri, in mille vorrei...e invece hai perso il contatto con la realtà, come ti ho già detto
> invece *bisogna partire, o  ripartire, da ciò che si ha, non da ciò che non si ha*:singleeye:
> ovviamente secondo me
> 
> comunque avevo capito che era lui a non "ridere" mai...


..hai ragione...:singleeye:

sto proprio cercando di fare il punto...

e devo dire che, in ogni caso, anche solo lo scrivere qui e ricevere pareri, anche contrastanti, anche duri...mi sta alleggerendo in un qualche modo:smile:


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ussignur...la messa no...ussignur


E' sempre meglio la messa di un'udienza. Ricordati che c'è sempre qualcosa di peggio 

Ad ogni modo..tu l'avrai scelto..ma alla fine mi sembri molto infelice. Io quello che avevo da dirti l'ho scritto. Non saprei più cos'altro aggiungere. Buona fortuna

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> *non è che ci si reprime*, è che si evita perchè si sa già come potrebbe andare a finire
> *non ci si mette in certe situazioni*


Senti: se tu pure vorresti ma non lo fa per paura/timore/scrupoli o quant'altro, sei un represso/a. Non c'entrano nulla le motivazioni, è un rapporto di causa/effetto.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Conte, sei musicista, vero?
> 
> Hai presente quando una melodia ti suona continuamente in testa?
> Hai presente la sensazione che le mani non ubbidiscano e facciano altro?
> ...


Purtroppo ho molto presente...
Ma nel mio caso c'erano delle ossessioni affettive nella mia testa.
Che mi impedivano di pensare ad altro.
Ed ecco che suonavo senza aver coscienza di quello che stavo facendo.
Ed è pericolosissimo nel nostro mestiere...

Ma sposterei il tuo problema alla sfera della composizione.
E' nel momento che tentiamo di fissare questa melodia in pallini neri che scorgiamo quanto sia difficoltoso.


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo in un mondo perfetto. Poi però la realtà è fatta per lo più da gente che si reprime eccome. Magari non lo dicono o nei casi più gravi manco lo ammetterebbero mai, ma è così.


ok, manca l'introduzione "in base al mio vissuto". 
ho avuto alti e bassi come tutti anche prima della crisi che sto affrontando, momenti in cui ho fatto una scelta invece che un'altra, ma ho agito in base alla mia volontà, non mi sono repressa.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..certo che è un problema tuo. Fino adesso di cosa abbiamo parlato? Dei problemi del tuo compagno?
> Lui in tutta questa tua sofferenza può essere al limite solo una vittima della tua insoddisfazione. In questo momento probabilmente anche inconsapevole.
> In questo momento penso che le cose non cambierebbero neppure se il rapporto si basasse su regole diverse da quelle che a parole vi siete dati, ma che nei fatti secondo me sono un po' ipocrite. Perché se tutto venisse alla luce del sole (come un rapporto basato sulla non esclusività fisica di regola imporrebbe), scoppierebbe una bomba atomica.
> Il problema è solo tuo. Tu non sei felice in questo rapporto. Il problema non è lui. E quando il problema non è lui, è difficile che lui possa essere la soluzione. Più che provare a starti accanto e sostenerti non può fare. Ma è la tua testa e il tuo cuore che devono trovare una ragione per andare avanti. Così come sei è meglio che lasci perdere.
> ...


Ma se io sono infelice
o scontento dentro
gioco forza
lo sarò in qualsiasi rapporto
con qualsiasi tipo di persona


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: se tu pure vorresti ma non lo fa per paura/timore/scrupoli o quant'altro, sei un represso/a. Non c'entrano nulla le motivazioni, è un rapporto di causa/effetto.


Su questo sono d'accordo. Evitare certe situazioni perché si sente che potrebbero essere pericolose equivale a reprimersi, non vedo differenza.

Mi sembra invece naturale non andare a cercarsi occasioni perché non si è proprio interessati ad averle e si preferisce concentrare le energie sul partner e sulla vita di coppia.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ok, manca l'introduzione "in base al mio vissuto".
> ho avuto alti e bassi come tutti anche prima della crisi che sto affrontando, momenti in cui ho fatto una scelta invece che un'altra, ma ho agito in base alla mia volontà, non mi sono repressa.


Eh, ho capito. Cioè, avevo capito anche prima, ma sai quanti partono così e poi succede che cosà? Non è un discorso nichilista, è che nel tempo le cose cambiano, più che altro cambiano le persone. Non sempre come dico io, ovviamente. Ma più spesso che no.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se io sono infelice
> o scontento dentro
> gioco forza
> lo sarò in qualsiasi rapporto
> con qualsiasi tipo di persona


No..questo non lo credo. Diciamo che ci sono persone sicuramente più infelici di altre, ma il contesto in cui viviamo può essere a volte determinante.
Io temo che con con il suo attuale compagno difficilmente lei vivrà grandi e duraturi momenti di felicità. Lo ha scritto. si sente soffocata. La peggior sensazione che si possa provare all'interno di un rapporto di coppia.

Buscopann


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: se tu pure vorresti ma non lo fa per paura/timore/scrupoli o quant'altro, sei un represso/a. Non c'entrano nulla le motivazioni, è un rapporto di causa/effetto.



no, perchè represso ha una connotazione negativa
invece "evitante", no, è solo uno che sa già tutto e che quindi evita


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, perchè represso ha una connotazione negativa
> invece "evitante", no, è solo uno che sa già tutto e che quindi evita


Madonna. Ti amo.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..questo non lo credo. Diciamo che ci sono persone sicuramente più infelici di altre, ma il contesto in cui viviamo può essere a volte determinante.
> Io temo che con con il suo attuale compagno difficilmente lei vivrà grandi e duraturi momenti di felicità. Lo ha scritto. si sente soffocata. La peggior sensazione che si possa provare all'interno di un rapporto di coppia.
> 
> Buscopann


Io temo sempre che abbia ragione Schopenhauer.
Pensa solo se il mondo è rosso in effetti.
O noi lo vediamo rosso a causa di un difetto della nostra vista.

Quante volte ho notato persone 
che nonostante macroevidenze

si attaccano a microevidenze
che notano solo loro...
E vivono male per quelle...

Ho notato che vivono serene le persone 
che prendono le questioni sempre con una certa leggerezza e filosofia...

Chi le prende sempre di petto
vive male

Per niente...

In coppia per me
non bisogna starse massa dosso...

Perchè si finisce per pestarsi i piedi...

Poi vuoi mettere con sto caldo?
Si lotta entrambi per il predominio sul letto matrimoniale con il nuovo materasso memory...


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna. Ti amo.


Arrivi tardi.....!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Arrivi tardi.....!


Non ti ci mettere pure tu che già rosico abbestia. E' pure fedele, oh. Che palle.


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ti ci mettere pure tu che già rosico abbestia. E' pure fedele, oh. Che palle.


Mi ci metto.....ci ha fregato la distanza....!


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi ci metto.....ci ha fregato la distanza....!


:clava:

non mi posso allontanare un attimo


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi ci metto.....ci ha fregato la distanza....!


Ma tra voi non sarebbe successo nulla, tu sei fedele, lei pure.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: se tu pure vorresti ma non lo fa per paura/timore/scrupoli o quant'altro, sei un represso/a. Non c'entrano nulla le motivazioni, è un rapporto di causa/effetto.


dipende.potrei volere un gelato ma se non lo mangio non mi cambia la giornata e non mi sono repressa per non averlo mangiato quando a casa ho dolci a volontà che mi appagano.
se provi ad andare a letto con ogni donna che ritieni desiderabile può essere che tu non ti sia represso ma sei un poveraccio.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *dipende.potrei volere un gelato ma se non lo mangio non mi cambia la giornata e non mi sono repressa per non averlo mangiato quando a casa ho dolci a volontà che mi appagano.
> *se provi ad andare a letto con ogni donna che ritieni desiderabile può essere che tu non ti sia represso ma sei un poveraccio.


Sul neretto: ma certo che ti sei repressa se quel gelato non lo hai mangiato perchè, che ne so, stai a dieta o non hai i soldi o la gelateria è chiusa. Perchè altrimenti l'avresti mangiato eccome. Sul fatto che non ti cambi la giornata, umorale come sei, potremmo arguire per ore. La seconda parte è talmente scema che manco commento, va da sè.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

in effetti è risibile parlare di reprimersi quando non c'è spazio per altri non tanto per scelta ma perchè l'appagamento è totale.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti è risibile parlare di reprimersi quando non c'è spazio per altri non tanto per scelta ma perchè l'appagamento è totale.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! Eccola là. Per te, magari. Che probabilmente te la racconti pure. Ma per quell'altro? Mi sa che non è proprio così, eh? Ennò.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! Eccola là. Per te, magari. Che probabilmente te la racconti pure. Ma per quell'altro? Mi sa che non è proprio così, eh? Ennò.


dici? chissà.però qui ci sono io, topolino...e questo ti tocca leggere 
vado che il semolino mi fa i grumi.con  permesso


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! Eccola là. Per te, magari. Che probabilmente te la racconti pure. Ma per quell'altro? Mi sa che non è proprio così, eh? Ennò.


Ma perché vi dá così fastidio l'idea che si possa essere fedeli e felici? Che si possa amare e stimare una persona senza sentire la pulsione di ingropparsi ogni essere di sesso opposto? Solo perchè siete insoddisfatti nella vostra coppia e cercate altro, chi è sereno e soddisfatto è un represso o uno che se la racconta?

Vedo che non sono la sola a voler applicare i miei rigidi schemi mentali al resto del mondo


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dici? chissà.però qui ci sono io, topolino...e questo ti tocca leggere
> vado che il semolino mi fa i grumi.con  permesso


Il semolino con questo caldo no però!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma perché vi dá così fastidio l'idea che si possa essere fedeli e felici? Che si possa amare e stimare una persona senza sentire la pulsione di ingropparsi ogni essere di sesso opposto? Solo perchè siete insoddisfatti nella vostra coppia e cercate altro, chi è sereno e soddisfatto è un represso o uno che se la racconta?
> 
> Vedo che non sono la sola a voler applicare i miei rigidi schemi mentali al resto del mondo


Io non ho detto che non è così, o che non succede. Io ho detto che, per lo più, è come dico io. Non è difficile constatarlo, purtroppo (ed il purtroppo non è ironico). Poi: personalmente non sono affatto insoddisfatto. Au contraire. Buon per chi è soddisfatto, in un senso o nell'altro. Io faccio ragionamenti in genere. Attenzione. Che poi ti capita Minni, che bontà sua, dice che non è vero che si è repressi in generale è chiaro che mi viene da ridere, in parte per l'assurdità del ragionamento, in parte perchè, porella, è pure convinta. Che poi a me veramente non è che da fastidio uno che sta bene, per carità, mi danno fastidio quelle persone che per ragioni loro ti vogliono convincere a viva forza che stanno bene. Quello è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che non è così, o non succede. Io ho detto che, per lo più, è come dico io. Non è difficile constatarlo, purtroppo (ed il purtroppo non è ironico). Poi: personalmente non sono affatto insoddisfatto. Au contraire. Buon per chi è soddisfatto, in un senso o nell'altro. Io faccio ragionamenti in genere, eh. Attenzione. Che poi ti capita Minni, che bontà sua, dice che non è vero che si è repressi è chiaro che mi viene da ridere, in parte per l'assurdità del ragionamento, in parte perchè, porella, è pure convinta. Che poi a me veramente non è che da fastidio uno che sta bene, per carità, mi danno fastidio quelle persone che per ragioni loro ti vogliono convincere a viva forza che stanno bene. Quello è un altro paio di maniche.


Ma certo che molti fedeli sono repressi! Certo che a volte la fedeltà è un'auto-imposizione basata sul quieto vivere o su un'educazione rigida o sulla mancanza di occasioni eccetera eccetera.
Ma se qui uno mi scrive che è fedele per scelta e che si tratta di una scelta attiva e in armonia col proprio sentire, perchè non dovrei crederci?
Io ci credo. Non ho ragioni sufficienti per non farlo o per pensare che se la racconta.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Anche perche'un conto e'che ci sia una scappatella,ben altro  sarebbe vederla entrare in casa festosa,e magari sentirsi raccontare che bel pompino ha fatto all'amante...gratificante eh amico?
> .


Secondo alcuni, pare che entrare a casa  festosi, ancora barzotti e spifferare tutto sia un must imprescindibile. Il trend dell'estate. "Minchia che pecorina! Passami una Peroni ghiacciata e molla il telecomando".

Affanculo famiglia, affetti, bambini, serenità, progetti, parenti, mutuo prima casa e amore. Meglio uno struggente bagno di sangue, che fa tanto telenovela e fa audience nel forum, ingrassa avvocati e psichiatri e il PIL cresce. 

Il tutto in nome della trasparenza. Vuoi mettere la trasparenza? "Glasnost!", diceva quello. Poi magari anziché giocare coi proprio figli, vanno al bar a giocare al videopoker. Purché ciò traspaia.

Parlo di amore non a caso. Perché, vi stupirà, chi scopa extraconiugale molto spesso ama la propria compagna.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo alcuni, pare che entrare a casa  festosi, ancora barzotti e spifferare tutto sia un must imprescindibile. Il trend dell'estate. "Minchia che pecorina! Passami una Peroni ghiacciata e molla il telecomando".
> 
> *Affanculo famiglia, affetti, bambini, serenità, progetti, parenti, mutuo prima casa e amore. *Meglio uno struggente bagno di sangue, che fa tanto telenovela e fa audience nel forum, ingrassa avvocati e psichiatri e il PIL cresce.
> 
> ...


certa gente è proprio senza pudore :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo alcuni, pare che entrare a casa  festosi, ancora barzotti e spifferare tutto sia un must imprescindibile. Il trend dell'estate. "Minchia che pecorina! Passami una Peroni ghiacciata e molla il telecomando".
> 
> Affanculo famiglia, affetti, bambini, serenità, progetti, parenti, mutuo prima casa e amore. Meglio uno struggente bagno di sangue, che fa tanto telenovela e fa audience nel forum, ingrassa avvocati e psichiatri e il PIL cresce.
> 
> ...


Certo che la ama, ci credo. Ognuno ama a modo suo.
Diciamo che da compagna preferisco sapere in che modo vengo amata dal mio uomo. 
Per come sono fatta io piuttosto che essere amata da uno che si scopa tutto lo scopabile e poi torna a casa a fare il marito e padre modello, preferisco l'ebbrezza della libertà e la speranza di poter trovare, un giorno, un uomo che mi ama e pensa che scopare con me sia più che sufficiente


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.potrei volere un gelato ma se non lo mangio non mi cambia la giornata e non mi sono repressa per non averlo mangiato quando a casa ho dolci a volontà che mi appagano.
> se provi ad andare a letto con ogni donna che ritieni desiderabile può essere che tu non ti sia represso ma sei un poveraccio.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul neretto: ma certo che ti sei repressa se quel gelato non lo hai mangiato perchè, che ne so, stai a dieta o non hai i soldi o la gelateria è chiusa. Perchè altrimenti l'avresti mangiato eccome. Sul fatto che non ti cambi la giornata, umorale come sei, potremmo arguire per ore. La seconda parte è talmente scema che manco commento, va da sè.


Se avessi fatto l'esempio della brioches imbustata l'esempio avrebbe funzionato meglio. Sempre presupponendo di essere un po' bulimici e di avere fame anche dopo aver mangiato. A me la brioches imbustata non attira neanche un po' però.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo alcuni, pare che entrare a casa  festosi, ancora barzotti e spifferare tutto sia un must imprescindibile. Il trend dell'estate. "Minchia che pecorina! Passami una Peroni ghiacciata e molla il telecomando".
> 
> Affanculo famiglia, affetti, bambini, serenità, progetti, parenti, mutuo prima casa e amore. Meglio uno struggente bagno di sangue, che fa tanto telenovela e fa audience nel forum, ingrassa avvocati e psichiatri e il PIL cresce.
> 
> ...


Mi manca la tua ragione del perché lo fa.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.potrei volere un gelato ma se non lo mangio non mi cambia la giornata e non mi sono repressa per non averlo mangiato quando a casa ho dolci a volontà che mi appagano.
> se provi ad andare a letto con ogni donna che ritieni desiderabile può essere che tu non ti sia represso ma sei un poveraccio.


Minerva. io la vedo così. passo davanti alla gelateria. vedo un bel gelato. voglio quel gelato. ma X motivi mi mettono nella posizione di non mangiarmelo. allora non lo mangio. ma a quel gelato, in un senso o nell'altro ci penso quando sono a casa e mangio i miei dolcetti che ho in abbondanza, no?

che ci si pensi per dirsi 
"quel gelato, rispetto ai miei dolcetti, non vale niente"

oppure 
"come vorrei quel gelato e non solo i miei dolcetti"

in ogni caso ci si sta pensando, giusto? il pensiero, poco o tanto, cade là. magari proprio mentre mi sto mangiando i miei dolcetti.

poi rivedo il bel gelato. una volta. lo desidero di nuovo.passo oltre. e via così...

alla fine quell'insignificante gelato diventa o il gelato più bello e desiderabile del mondo, e a quel punto si è disposti a tutto pur di averlo.

o il peggior gelato del mondo, sicuramente non paragonabile ai miei dolcetti, che in questo frangente smettono di essere semplici e buonissimi dolcetti ma diventano termine di paragone con un gelato.

In entrambi i casi, per come la vedo, è una scelta forzata...costruita. e i dolcetti smettono di essere dei semplici dolcetti, diventano qualcos'altro, come minimo un termine di paragone.

Vedo diversamente il passare davanti alla gelateria, vedere il bel gelato e dirsi "come me lo mangerei".
E scegliere di mangiarselo o meno ascoltando con attenzione cosa voglio, senza doversi costruire nessun tipo di impalcatura.

E per ascoltare cosa voglio, intendo imparare a riconoscere fra gola di gelato del momento e bisogno di gelato.

Questo per dire che darsi la libertà di scegliere non significa necessariamente passare immediatamente ai fatti.

Io posso scegliere di andare con altri, ho sempre potuto farlo, anche quando ero single, ma anche da single non significava saltare da un letto all'altro come una cavalletta.

Mi concedo di scegliere, e questo implica che mi concedo di ascoltarmi con la maggior attenzione possibile.

Anche perchè andare con altri significa comunque entrare in relazione, più o meno profondamente, con altri..ma questo non deve significare mancar di rispetto a loro per soddisfare la gola del momento.
(che è poi il motivo per cui ti avevo specificato che all'altro avevo dato tutti gli elementi per scegliere, senza raccontargli la storia della crisi o senza raccontarmi la storia di "oddio questo è meglio del compagno, devo averlo per fare una sostituzione").

Poi ognuno vive ovviamente a modo suo, e ognuno elabora i propri dogmi e i propri paletti, fedeli, infedeli o quello che vogliamo metterci.

Credo che l'importante sia che questo sia il più possibile in armonia col proprio essere. Anche quando essere in armonia col proprio essere significa essere in disarmonia con quello che c'è fuori.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Per come sono fatta io piuttosto che essere amata da uno che si scopa tutto lo scopabile e poi torna a casa a fare il marito e padre modello, preferisco l'ebbrezza della libertà e la speranza di poter trovare, un giorno, un uomo che mi ama e pensa che scopare con me sia più che sufficiente


La pensa così il 99,9% di noi umani vissuti nel 100% delle generazioni. Non sei originale. Però le corna sono sempre esistite ugualmente.

Poi "uno che si scopa tutto lo scopabile" è malato, non è fedifrago. È in primis una questione patologica, poi di coppia.


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La pensa così il 99,9% di noi umani vissuti nel 100% delle generazioni. Non sei originale. Però le corna sono sempre esistite ugualmente.


Esistono anche le persone che sanno essere sincere con la persona amata, grazie al cielo.


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna. Ti amo.



mi spiego meglio
credo che ci si reprima se accade di innamorarsi dell'amante e di scegliere di negare questo sentimento: questo farebbe di me una repressa, no?
invece, evitare di mettersi in certe situazione fa di me una persona che sa come si fa a stare al mondo
una scafata, insomma


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..hai ragione...:singleeye:
> 
> sto proprio cercando di fare il punto...
> 
> e devo dire che, in ogni caso, anche solo lo scrivere qui e ricevere pareri, anche contrastanti, anche duri...mi sta alleggerendo in un qualche modo:smile:


non sono stata dura con te, pure io ogni tanto parto per la tangente e mi lamento di cose assurde:singleeye:
tuttavia, dopo un po' che mi rendo insopportabile persino a me stessa, penso che non sempre (anzi, quasi mai) le cose vanno come si vorrebbe, e sta a noi avere l'intelligenza di cambiare strada e tenere in mano le redini della nostra vita

le redini sono meglio della retina per le farfalle


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti la scintilla è l'unità di misura dell'intelligenza, mica di altro
> 
> ma lei? che ti ha risposto?


mi ha risposto che a settembre ci rivedremo,di sicuro....e vedremo se stavolta parte.


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi ha risposto che a settembre ci rivedremo,di sicuro....e vedremo se stavolta parte.



non è che lei brilli per l'entusiasmo!:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che non è così, o che non succede. Io ho detto che, per lo più, è come dico io. Non è difficile constatarlo, purtroppo (ed il purtroppo non è ironico). Poi: personalmente non sono affatto insoddisfatto. Au contraire. Buon per chi è soddisfatto, in un senso o nell'altro. Io faccio ragionamenti in genere. Attenzione. Che poi ti capita Minni, che bontà sua, *dice che non è vero che si è repressi in generale *è chiaro che mi viene da ridere, in parte per l'assurdità del ragionamento, in parte perchè, porella, è pure convinta. Che poi a me veramente non è che da fastidio uno che sta bene, per carità, mi danno fastidio quelle persone che per ragioni loro ti vogliono convincere a viva forza che stanno bene. Quello è un altro paio di maniche.


....
ma dove ho parlato in generale?
gesù,  ecco com'è...ti fai i films per conto tuo.
almeno pagami il biglietto, portoghese dei miei stivaletti



ps che stai bene tu lo diamo per scontato e insindacabile:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

lot...rimandato a settembre non è il massimo


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è che lei brilli per l'entusiasmo!:singleeye:


come al solito sono troppo sintetico Pantera.....''vedremo....''e'una mia riflessione.
Pero'intanto ha ripreso a chiamare ogni 2gg,ed e'grande sforzo,tra figlie e cornero,vive blindata.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lot...rimandato a settembre non è il massimo


ha villa al mare,e'la'da giugno.....x quello settembre


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi manca la tua ragione del perché lo fa.



Brunetta. questa domanda equivale al chiedere ad un utilizzatore di sostanze: "perchè?" e rimanere straniti quando questo ti dice "perchè è bello e piacevole". 
E ti assicuro che è davvero questa l'unica ragione. Non esiste utilizzatore che usi sostanze che non gli diano piacere.

Perchè in questo caso, per la mia esperienza, il problema non è l'uso della sostanza, ma il non riuscire a smettere di usarla.

Come dire: chi è un alcolizzato? chi beve, è un alcolizzato.

No. 

E' alcolizzato chi è dominato dalla sostanza, e quando è sotto l'effetto di quella sostanza perde il controllo di se stesso, le priorità della vita di tutti i giorni e tendenzialmente tende a spaccare tutto. 

E' alcolizzato chi non riesce a gestire socialmente la sostanza, e ha bisogno della sostanza per stare nel sociale.

Credo che per il tradimento sia lo stesso.

si tradisce, che poi forse è meglio dire si fa sesso, perchè è bello. punto.

Poi...ciò che fa la differenza sono i presupposti (coppia aperta, chiusa, divaricata...quel che si vuole insomma, l'importante è che sia chiaro ai due) e il rispetto o meno o meno degli stessi.

Perchè mi sembra che sia questo, no? che fa stare male.
Quel dire "mi avevi promesso che avresti fatto così, e invece hai fatto cosà"...

boh..insomma..spero di essermi fatta capire...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi manca la tua ragione del perché lo fa.


Chi fa cosa?


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sposterei il tuo problema alla sfera della composizione.
> E' nel momento che tentiamo di fissare questa melodia in pallini neri che scorgiamo quanto sia difficoltoso.



E così.


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Brunetta. *questa domanda equivale al chiedere ad un utilizzatore di sostanze: "perchè?" e rimanere straniti quando questo ti dice "perchè è bello e piacevole". *
> E ti assicuro che è davvero questa l'unica ragione. Non esiste utilizzatore che usi sostanze che non gli diano piacere.
> 
> Perchè in questo caso, per la mia esperienza, il problema non è l'uso della sostanza, ma il non riuscire a smettere di usarla.
> ...



però di solito aggiunge "tanto smetto quando voglio"
il che implica che ci sia sotto qualcosa che non va, e che venga percepito, infatti perchè mai bisognerebbe smettere di far qualcosa di bello e piacevole?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Esistono anche le persone che sanno essere sincere con la persona amata, grazie al cielo.


O tu le percepisci così. Il tuo compagno ti racconta tutto? Anche se guarda un culo e in cuor suo pensa che sia più bello del tuo? O un seno più florido del tuo? Una donna più femminile di te? 

Forse non è tradimento guardare un culo, ma lui che è onesto e sincero, avrebbe le palle per dirtelo? "Guarda quella che culetto. Non me lo sognerei di accarezzarlo, ma prendi atto che il tuo è un po' flaccido. Te lo compro quello step in offerta su Mediashopping?" Oppure commentate assieme solo quelle poco attraenti? 

Se sì, tanto di cappello. Altrimenti tanto di vabbè lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> O tu le percepisci così. Il tuo compagno ti racconta tutto? Anche se guarda un culo e in cuor suo pensa che sia più bello del tuo? O un seno più florido del tuo? Una donna più femminile di te?
> 
> Forse non è tradimento guardare un culo, ma lui che è onesto e sincero, avrebbe le palle per dirtelo? "Guarda quella che culetto. Non me lo sognerei di accarezzarlo, ma prendi atto che il tuo è un po' flaccido. Te lo compro quello step in offerta su Mediashopping?" Oppure commentate assieme solo quelle poco attraenti?
> 
> Se sì, tanto di cappello. Altrimenti tanto di vabbè lasciamo perdere.


tutta la sfera che riguarda la fantasia non va certo imbrigliata e controllata; ma mi pare che sia ben differente dal passare ai fatti.
ti capita spesso di metterti a fare confronti con tua moglie...perché non lo trovo normalissimo e parecchio avvilente .
anche chi è bellissimo troverà sempre qualcuno più attraente , giovane etc
ci si deve mettere in competizione continuamente? che stress


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> O tu le percepisci così. Il tuo compagno ti racconta tutto? Anche se guarda un culo e in cuor suo pensa che sia più bello del tuo? O un seno più florido del tuo? Una donna più femminile di te?
> 
> Forse non è tradimento guardare un culo, ma lui che è onesto e sincero, avrebbe le palle per dirtelo? "Guarda quella che culetto. Non me lo sognerei di accarezzarlo, ma prendi atto che il tuo è un po' flaccido. Te lo compro quello step in offerta su Mediashopping?" Oppure commentate assieme solo quelle poco attraenti?
> 
> Se sì, tanto di cappello. Altrimenti tanto di vabbè lasciamo perdere.



gurdare non è tradimento, proprio! 
per il resto, forse confondi la sincerità con la maleducazione
io risponderei semplicemente: e tu, che ci stai a fare con me?


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo alcuni, pare che entrare a casa  festosi, ancora barzotti e spifferare tutto sia un must imprescindibile. Il trend dell'estate. "Minchia che pecorina! Passami una Peroni ghiacciata e molla il telecomando".
> 
> Affanculo famiglia, affetti, bambini, serenità, progetti, parenti, mutuo prima casa e amore. Meglio uno struggente bagno di sangue, che fa tanto telenovela e fa audience nel forum, ingrassa avvocati e psichiatri e il PIL cresce.
> 
> ...


diceva anche "perestroika".
un pensiero che magari non si ha il coraggio di abbracciare proprio fino al tradimento.
poi c'è chi "scopa extraconiugale" e non vorrebbe cambiare le cose di una virgola.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> però di solito aggiunge "tanto smetto quando voglio"
> il che implica che ci sia sotto qualcosa che non va, e che venga percepito, infatti perchè mai bisognerebbe smettere di far qualcosa di bello e piacevole?


A mio modesto parere la differenza fondamentale è fra "cerco" e "mi è capitata". Cercare un'avventura è doloso. Capitarci è colposo. 

Secondo me è umano conoscere persone per scopi diversi dal sesso (lavoro, interessi comuni, ecc.) e poi scoprire eventualmente un'attrazione che si trasforma in altro. Non dico che sia veniale, ma rientra nell'alveo delle cose che possono succedere nella vita di una persona (predisposta o meno a tradire). Dire "a me/noi non capiterà" è assurdo. 

È forse sintomatico di qualche disagio personale e/o di coppia la ricerca spasmodica e indefessa di rapporti extraconiugali. Questo è tradire. In questo caso meglio davvero essere single e trombarsi chi si vuole.


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> O tu le percepisci così. Il tuo compagno ti racconta tutto? Anche se guarda un culo e in cuor suo pensa che sia più bello del tuo? O un seno più florido del tuo? Una donna più femminile di te?
> 
> Forse non è tradimento guardare un culo, ma lui che è onesto e sincero, avrebbe le palle per dirtelo? "Guarda quella che culetto. Non me lo sognerei di accarezzarlo, ma prendi atto che il tuo è un po' flaccido. Te lo compro quello step in offerta su Mediashopping?" Oppure commentate assieme solo quelle poco attraenti?
> 
> Se sì, tanto di cappello. Altrimenti tanto di vabbè lasciamo perdere.


Il mio compagno ha la delicatezza di non soffermarsi troppo sui culi delle donne quando è con me, ma certo che se ha da fare qualche apprezzamento su qualche bella donna lo fa eccome anzi! Lui è uno che proprio non ha peli sulla lingua! Mi piace anche per questo. Perchè so che non è uno che indora la pillola e questo per una permalosetta come me è un gran bene, mi ha aiutato tanto a crescere e a smussare tanti miei lati infantili!

Ma detto questo, il mio culo e tutto il resto gli piace troppo per poter desiderare altro  Almeno per ora. E io sono contenta così, poi si vedrà


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> gurdare non è tradimento, proprio!


No. È l'anticamera.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Brunetta. questa domanda equivale al chiedere ad un utilizzatore di sostanze: "perchè?" e rimanere straniti quando questo ti dice "perchè è bello e piacevole".
> E ti assicuro che è davvero questa l'unica ragione. Non esiste utilizzatore che usi sostanze che non gli diano piacere.
> 
> Perchè in questo caso, per la mia esperienza, il problema non è l'uso della sostanza, ma il non riuscire a smettere di usarla.
> ...


L'avevo chiesto a Presidente. Il tuo perché mi suscita risposte tristi. Mi astengo.


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A mio modesto parere la differenza fondamentale è fra "cerco" e "mi è capitata". Cercare un'avventura è doloso. Capitarci è colposo.
> 
> Secondo me è umano conoscere persone per scopi diversi dal sesso (lavoro, interessi comuni, ecc.) e poi scoprire eventualmente un'attrazione che si trasforma in altro. Non dico che sia veniale, ma rientra nell'alveo delle cose che possono succedere nella vita di una persona (predisposta o meno a tradire). Dire "a me/noi non capiterà" è assurdo.
> 
> È forse sintomatico di qualche disagio personale e/o di coppia la ricerca spasmodica e indefessa di rapporti extraconiugali. Questo è tradire. In questo caso meglio davvero essere single e trombarsi chi si vuole.



quoto tutto, a parte le prime 2 righe
perchè secondo me tradire è sempre una scelta, non "capita" di fare le cose di nascosto, si fanno perchè ad un certo punto, per quanto coinvolti nostro malgrado in situazioni imprevedibili, si sceglie di fare così


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> No. È l'anticamera.



ale'Pres..come sei integralista...io prima ero in posta,in paese le donne sono sempre state poco vestite,ma quella davanti a me,aveva mini abito,con schiena completamente nuda.ovvio senza slip ne reggiseno.
Tu non l'avresti guardata??


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Brunetta. questa domanda equivale al chiedere ad un utilizzatore di sostanze: "perchè?" e rimanere straniti quando questo ti dice "perchè è bello e piacevole".
> E ti assicuro che è davvero questa l'unica ragione. Non esiste utilizzatore che usi sostanze che non gli diano piacere.
> 
> Perchè in questo caso, per la mia esperienza, il problema non è l'uso della sostanza, ma il non riuscire a smettere di usarla.
> ...


scusa ma non è contraddittorio questo paragone?
se lo facesse chi crede alla fedeltà sarebbe fortemente accusato di demonizzare il tradimento


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> No. È l'anticamera.



ma dai!
sei serio?:singleeye:
non è mica vero, la bellezza riguarda il senso della vista, mica siamo ciechi!
io non credo affatto che il mio fidanzato sia il più bello del pianeta, ma il fascino è un'altra cosa...


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

in questo tred ci sono momenti surreali.





lothar57 ha detto:


> ale'Pres..*come sei integralista..*.io prima ero in posta,in paese le donne sono sempre state poco vestite,ma quella davanti a me,aveva mini abito,con schiena completamente nuda.ovvio senza slip ne reggiseno.
> Tu non l'avresti guardata??


----------



## Innominata (7 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> bisogna trovare un'altra parola, questa mi fa venire le bolle sulle braccia. :unhappy:


Magari potrebbe essere un buon inizio partire da: non reprimerSI, ma reprimere...reprimere cosa? Trovo le parole per me, andando piuttosto indietro nel tempo. A me non andava reprimere il mio narcisismo, la voglia di vivere vite parallele che adornavano e omaggiavano come tante deliziose damigelle la vita in carica. La mia esistenza veniva raddoppiata nella testa e nel cuore ecc. di un altro, in un bellissimo gioco di specchi. Non mi andava di reprimere il piacere quando uno di loro mi diceva che ero una specie di Madame de Stael, diurna e notturna, e non mi andava di mortificare tutto il complesso sistema filosofico:rotfl:che concettualizzava i sentieri di un sacro percorso interiore di conoscenza di sé e del mondo. I miei tradimenti filosofici erano puri come uno specchio d'acqua divino :rotfl: narcissus docet forever!). E fuori dalla stretta traiettoria dello specchio, una autentica e strutturale curiosità delle altre vite, di altre vite, faceva la sua parte: anche questo percorso. Mai ho pensato di togliere qualcosa all'altro, mai pensato di fargli del male, mai creduto di nuocergli (ho anche pensato, e comunicato, che ho tradito per togliermelo dalla testa);  eppure poi ho saputo che non era così.  Si può legittimamente scegliere la vita delle trame raddoppiate, triplicate, degli infiniti o alternativi rispecchiamenti, ma a un certo punto ho sentito che era ben altro che il patto di una coppia. Un contratto amoroso è dire, pensare, sapere, vivere questo: qualsiasi cosa fatta con terzi non è così divertente e strutturante come farla con te. E' aprirsi senza residui alle infinite possibilità dell'incontro. E' anche rendere conto, se si è con-sorti. Altrimenti è salvare capra e cavoli, avere la botte piena e mogli e mariti ubriachi ecc. ecc.. Un tradimento è in ogni caso annullare il concetto di con-sorte senza che l'altro lo sappia. Far fare un viraggio autoctono e autogestito a quella sorte, proprio quella, che dovrebbe essere condivisa. A prescindere da quanto sesso si fa con l'altro!
Qualche volta mi sono chiesta, pensando al mio aver tradito: se tu tornassi indietro, lo rifaresti? La risposta è sì. Ma quando mi sono chiesta, se tu ti fossi fermata e non l'avessi fatto, avresti ora il rimpianto di non averlo fatto? La risposta è no.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ale'Pres..come sei integralista...io prima ero in posta,in paese le donne sono sempre state poco vestite,ma quella davanti a me,aveva mini abito,con schiena completamente nuda.ovvio senza slip ne reggiseno.
> Tu non l'avresti guardata??


Sì, però subito dopo l'avrei scritto sul libro nero dei peccati commessi. Mia moglie l'avrebbe letto al mio arrivo e poi stasera mi avrebbe scudisciato con il gatto a nove code e sodomizzato con la gamba della sedia impagliata del salotto. Poi 3 Ave Maria e tutti a nanna, che d'estate ci sono più nemmeno "I Cesaroni".


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> No. È l'anticamera.


Che guardare sia l'anticamera del tradimento è la più grossa puttanata che mi sia capitato di leggere in 10 anni di frequentazione di Forum a tema.
Ti dò un verde solo per questo.

Buscopann


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che guardare sia l'anticamera del tradimento è la più grossa puttanata che mi sia capitato di leggere in 10 anni di frequentazione di Forum a tema.
> 
> Buscopann



è l'antibagno?


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dai!
> sei serio?:singleeye:
> non è mica vero, la bellezza riguarda il senso della vista, mica siamo ciechi!
> io non credo affatto che il mio fidanzato sia il più bello del pianeta, ma il fascino è un'altra cosa...


Condivido. Io non mi sento sminuita da un paio di tette più grosse delle mie e dal fatto che il mio uomo le noti. Mi preoccuperei se trovasse tutte le donne più attraenti o desiderabili di me e mi ponesse sempre in una condizione di confronto...perché leggerei in questo un'insoddisfazione latente.

Ma se sono sicura di piacergli e di affascinarlo, non mi frega una cippa se nota un culo più bello, giovane e sodo!


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

perché 
 ridicolizzare il concetto di lealtà e trasparenza in questo modo ...non ne vedo il senso e l'opportunità





PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, però subito dopo l'avrei scritto sul libro nero dei peccati commessi. Mia moglie l'avrebbe letto al mio arrivo e poi stasera mi avrebbe scudisciato con il gatto a nove code e sodomizzato con la gamba della sedia impagliata del salotto. Poi 3 Ave Maria e tutti a nanna, che d'estate ci sono più nemmeno "I Cesaroni".


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che guardare sia l'anticamera del tradimento è la più grossa puttanata che mi sia capitato di leggere in 10 anni di frequentazione di Forum a tema.
> Ti dò un verde solo per questo.
> 
> Buscopann


Ahahahah!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma certo che molti fedeli sono repressi! Certo che a volte la fedeltà è un'auto-imposizione basata sul quieto vivere o su un'educazione rigida o sulla mancanza di occasioni eccetera eccetera.
> Ma se qui uno mi scrive che è fedele per scelta e che si tratta di una scelta attiva e in armonia col proprio sentire, perchè non dovrei crederci?
> Io ci credo. Non ho ragioni sufficienti per non farlo o per pensare che se la racconta.


Io suppongo che Minni se la racconti un filino. Per enne cose eh, non solo per il tradimento o che. E' che è fatta proprio a cazzo. Ma tant'è, il mondo è bello perchè è avariato.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se avessi fatto l'esempio della brioches imbustata l'esempio avrebbe funzionato meglio. Sempre presupponendo di essere un po' bulimici e di avere fame anche dopo aver mangiato. A me la brioches imbustata non attira neanche un po' però.


Io l'avrei pure fatto, salvo che il gelato l'ha usato Minni come esemplificazione. Che poi le brioches imbustate fanno cagare pure me. Però dipende: potrei campare benissimo anche solo di Fiesta. Camperei probabilmente poco, ma vabbè.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io suppongo che Minni se la racconti un filino. Per enne cose eh, non solo per il tradimento o che. E' che è fatta proprio a cazzo. Ma tant'è, il mondo è bello perchè è avariato.


Un po' magari se la racconta.
Però anche tu esageri nell'altro senso..E forse te la racconti un po' anche tu


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un po' magari se la racconta.
> Però anche tu esageri nell'altro senso..E forse te la racconti un po' anche tu


ma che caspita abbiamo da raccontarci tutti


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ....
> ma dove ho parlato in generale?
> gesù, ecco com'è...ti fai i films per conto tuo.
> almeno pagami il biglietto, portoghese dei miei stivaletti
> ...


Si parlava in generale. Cioè, io parlavo in generale. Rimane il fatto che se non ti mangi il gelato ma lo vuoi, quale che sia la ragione per cui non lo fai, rimani insoddisfatta, e quindi, specie se è alla lunga: repressa.


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in questo tred ci sono momenti surreali.


:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

ah, ecco.non ho altro da aggiungere, signori della corte





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si parlava in generale*. Cioè, io parlavo in generale.* Rimane il fatto che se non ti mangi il gelato ma lo vuoi, quale che sia la ragione per cui non lo fai, rimani insoddisfatta, e quindi, specie se è alla lunga: repressa.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un po' magari se la racconta.
> Però anche tu esageri nell'altro senso..E forse te la racconti un po' anche tu


In quale senso esagero? E comunque: io generalmente non dico che c'è una maniera giusta ed una sbagliata di affrontare un rapporto. Io non dico nè che essere traditori è SICURAMENTE sbagliato, nè che la fedeltà assoluta E' SEMPRE un pregio. O il contrario, o viceversa o che ne so. Minni e tanti altri lo fanno più spesso di quanto non diano ossigeno alle sinpasi cerebrali. In questo senso, amico mio, io non me la racconto affatto. Prendo le cose per quelle che sono, non per quelle che vorrei che fossero.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Buscopann...snì:smile:
> 
> Ci riprovo..sì, è vero, voglio...non un amore, ma una relazione in cui sentirmi viva, libera e vitale.
> Una relazione dove il gioco sia una parte importante, anche quello sessuale.
> ...


ti serve una birra,una serata spesa a sparar belinate in riva al mare e poco altro.

sconnetti i neuroni per un pò e riattivali dopo una serata così.   leggendoti,mi ricordi il mio televisore quando fa le bizze.   allora stacco e riattacco la spina e riparte come prima


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> però di solito aggiunge "tanto smetto quando voglio"
> il che implica che ci sia sotto qualcosa che non va, e che venga percepito, infatti perchè mai bisognerebbe smettere di far qualcosa di bello e piacevole?



dire "smetto quando voglio" significa essersi già resi conto di non poterne fare a meno. a livello più o meno conscio.

significa che la percezione del dolore, delle conseguenze che l'utilizzo produce ha superato la percezione del piacere dell'utilizzo della sostanza stessa.
quell'affermazione equivale a "lo so, ma non te lo dico neanche sotto tortura." anzi, a volte è ancora di più, è un lo so, ma non lo dico neanche a me stesso perchè lo scenario che intravedo non lo voglio proprio vedere. per x motivi tanti quanti le persone che si trovano in quel passaggio.

in caso contrario non gira neanche per l'anticamera del cervello.

sono le conseguenze che portano alla necessità di smettere. o meglio, la capacità di accettarle o meno.

ci sono tossici che dicono, a parole e nei fatti, tossico sono e tossico resto. perchè così mi va. morirò con una pera nel braccio, ed è la miglior morte che io possa desiderare. 

neanche qui si può proprio generalizzare.

tossici convinti, tossici pentiti, tossici ricaduti, tossici che riescono a smettere e diventano talebani nei confronti di ogni  interruzione o imprevisto nella regola, tossici che mettono la loro esperienza al servizio di altri tossici....


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

io ballo da sola, non mi accumunare a tizio o a caio mai.detto ciò racconti balle
sia messo a verbale!





Joey Blow ha detto:


> In quale senso esagero? E comunque: io generalmente non dico che c'è una maniera giusta ed una sbagliata di affrontare un rapporto. Io non dico nè che essere traditori è SICURAMENTE sbagliato, nè che la fedeltà assoluta E' SEMPRE un pregio. O il contrario, o viceversa o che ne so. Minni e tanti altri lo fanno più spesso di quanto non diano ossigeno alle sinpasi cerebrali. In questo senso, amico mio, io non me la racconto affatto. Prendo le cose per quelle che sono, non per quelle che vorrei che fossero.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, ecco.non ho altro da aggiungere, signori della corte


No Minni, era proprio generale il discorso. Io e Mille parlavamo in generale. Mi pare evidente. Ciò non toglie, e te lo riscrivo che glissi, che se ti va ma nun te lo magni sto calippo, sei una repressona. Eh oh.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto tutto, a parte le prime 2 righe
> perchè secondo me tradire è sempre una scelta, non "capita" di fare le cose di nascosto, si fanno perchè ad un certo punto, per quanto coinvolti nostro malgrado in situazioni imprevedibili, si sceglie di fare così


Vangelo


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *io ballo da sola*, non mi accumunare a tizio o a caio mai.detto ciò racconti balle
> sia messo a verbale!


Eh, mi spiace.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti serve una birra,una serata spesa a sparar belinate in riva al mare e poco altro.
> 
> sconnetti i neuroni per un pò e riattivali dopo una serata così.   leggendoti,mi ricordi il mio televisore quando fa le bizze.   allora stacco e riattacco la spina e riparte come prima



hai ragione

vado a preparare le valigie.:mexican:

in ogni caso grazie a tutti...davvero.:smile:


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, mi spiace.


mi opp0ngo...esclamazione superflua, melliflua e non congua:singleeye:


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si parlava in generale. Cioè, io parlavo in generale. Rimane il fatto che se non ti mangi il gelato ma lo vuoi, quale che sia la ragione per cui non lo fai, rimani insoddisfatta, e quindi, specie se è alla lunga: repressa.


Quindi dovresti mangiare tutti i gelati di cui ti viene voglia? 
L'ideale quindi sarebbe non averne voglia...


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> hai ragione
> 
> vado a preparare le valigie.:mexican:
> 
> in ogni caso grazie a tutti...davvero.:smile:


Puoi provare anche qui sul forum.  esci da questo 3d e prova a visitare il forum Libero o Priveè.

se trovi la voglia di cazzeggiare con noi avrai già fatto un primo passo


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi opp0ngo...esclamazione superflua, melliflua e non congua:singleeye:


Ma quanto mi ami.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si parlava in generale. Cioè, io parlavo in generale. Rimane il fatto che se non ti mangi il gelato ma lo vuoi, quale che sia la ragione per cui non lo fai, rimani insoddisfatta, e quindi, specie se è alla lunga: repressa.



Pensa che io sono quasi tre mesi che non mangio latticini per quella cazzo di dieta antiemicrania e io vivevo di formaggio!!! Parmigiano, caciocavallo, fontina, brie, caciotta, ricotta, gorgonzola, emmenthal, cheddar, formaggetta, pecorino, toma, gruviera, raschera, mozzarella... BURRATA!!!

pensa a quanto sono repressa io cazzo!!! Poi c'è chi si stupisce se sono un po' acida!!!


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In quale senso esagero? E comunque: io generalmente non dico che c'è una maniera giusta ed una sbagliata di affrontare un rapporto. Io non dico nè che essere traditori è SICURAMENTE sbagliato, nè che la fedeltà assoluta E' SEMPRE un pregio. O il contrario, o viceversa o che ne so. Minni e tanti altri lo fanno più spesso di quanto non diano ossigeno alle sinpasi cerebrali. In questo senso, amico mio, io non me la racconto affatto. Prendo le cose per quelle che sono, non per quelle che vorrei che fossero.


Te la racconti nel senso che se qualcuno ti dice che campa benissimo e alla grande nella sua monogamia tu magari non ci credi perché per te sarebbe impossibile o magari molto difficile.
Te la racconti nel senso che se qualcuno rinuncia al gelato per mangiare a casa la pastiera, al gelato non ci pensa proprio più. Per te magari sarebbe difficile non pensarci più e vivi la cosa come una piccola rinuncia. Non è per tutti così..In questo senso te la racconti un po'.
Ma non ti arrabbiare o non ti risentire. Forse dovresti riconoscere anche i tuoi limiti nel capire la monogamia, come molti mogami talebani non riconoscono nessuna attenuante nei tradimenti.

Buscopann


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A mio modesto parere la differenza fondamentale è fra "cerco" e "mi è capitata". Cercare un'avventura è doloso. Capitarci è colposo.
> 
> Secondo me è umano conoscere persone per scopi diversi dal sesso (lavoro, interessi comuni, ecc.) e poi scoprire eventualmente un'attrazione che si trasforma in altro. Non dico che sia veniale, ma rientra nell'alveo delle cose che possono succedere nella vita di una persona (predisposta o meno a tradire). Dire "a me/noi non capiterà" è assurdo.
> 
> È forse sintomatico di qualche disagio personale e/o di coppia la ricerca spasmodica e indefessa di rapporti extraconiugali. Questo è tradire. In questo caso meglio davvero essere single e trombarsi chi si vuole.


Stando a ciò che dici, allora chi per varie ragioni (vuoi di lavoro o vuoi estetiche) ha molte occasioni di trovare persone interessate o insistenti, avrebbe meno colpe se cede?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Quindi dovresti mangiare tutti i gelati di cui ti viene voglia?
> L'ideale quindi sarebbe non averne voglia...


Ovviamente non è possibile. Cioè, se parliamo di gelati pure pure (...), ma se ci riferiamo al sesso non è pensabile. Ma: se sei uno/a che sa quello che vuole, perchè lo vuole e sei consepavole di quello che fai, allora sei mediamente soddisfatto, in genere. Nel senso che quando hai voglia fai, quando no non cerchi, e quando ti capita se ti va ok altrimenti no. Se tu invece vorresti ma non fai, quale che sia il motivo, alla lunga ti reprimi e basta.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente non è possibile. Cioè, se parliamo di gelati pure pure (...), ma se ci riferiamo al sesso non è pensabile. Ma: se sei uno/a che sa quello che vuole, perchè lo vuole e sei consepavole di quello che fai, allora sei mediamente soddisfatto, in genere. Nel senso che quando hai voglia fai, quando no non cerchi, e quando ti capita se ti va ok altrimenti no. Se tu invece vorresti ma non fai, quale che sia il motivo, alla lunga ti reprimi e basta.


:singleeye:ti ha rubato la tastiera ultimo?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Te la racconti nel senso che se qualcuno ti dice che campa benissimo e alla grande nella sua monogamia tu magari non ci credi perché per te sarebbe impossibile o magari molto difficile.
> Te la racconti nel senso che se qualcuno rinuncia al gelato per mangiare a casa la pastiera, al gelato non ci pensa proprio più. Per te magari sarebbe difficile non pensarci più e vivi la cosa come una piccola rinuncia. Non è per tutti così..In questo senso te la racconti un po'.
> Ma non ti arrabbiare o non ti risentire. Forse dovresti riconoscere anche i tuoi limiti nel capire la monogamia, come molti mogami talebani non riconoscono nessuna attenuante nei tradimenti.
> 
> Buscopann



No no, non mi risento affatto. Il punto è che a) io ci credo eccome che qualcuno, molte persone anche, stia non bene, MA BENISSIMO nella coppia. E ci mancherebbe. B) il gelato era un esempio. Facciamo così: se tu non mangi il gelato perchè stai a dieta, o non hai i soldi, o la gelateria è chiusa (come ho scritto pure prima), il gelato ti rimane in canna, come dire. In ogni caso, il gelato è una cosa, la pastiera un'altra. I dolci non sono tutti uguali, come le persone. Poi vabbè.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Pensa che io sono quasi tre mesi che non mangio latticini per quella cazzo di dieta antiemicrania e io vivevo di formaggio!!! Parmigiano, caciocavallo, fontina, brie, caciotta, ricotta, gorgonzola, emmenthal, cheddar, formaggetta, pecorino, toma, gruviera, raschera, mozzarella... BURRATA!!!
> 
> pensa a quanto sono repressa io cazzo!!! Poi c'è chi si stupisce se sono un po' acida!!!


e in cosa influirebbero latte e derivati?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :singleeye:ti ha rubato la tastiera ultimo?


E' che faccio un fracco di cose contemporaneamente.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente non è possibile. *Cioè, se parliamo di gelati pure pure *(...), .


Gelateria della Musica. Via pestalozzi al 4

Vacci e poi mi dirai.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Pensa che io sono quasi tre mesi che non mangio latticini per quella cazzo di dieta antiemicrania e io vivevo di formaggio!!! Parmigiano, caciocavallo, fontina, brie, caciotta, ricotta, gorgonzola, emmenthal, cheddar, formaggetta, pecorino, toma, gruviera, raschera, mozzarella... BURRATA!!!
> 
> pensa a quanto sono repressa io cazzo!!! Poi c'è chi si stupisce se sono un po' acida!!!


Mi terrei l'emicrania, sinceramente.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, non mi risento affatto. Il punto è che a) io ci credo eccome che qualcuno, molte persone anche, stia non bene, MA BENISSIMO nella coppia. E ci mancherebbe. B) il gelato era un esempio. Facciamo così: se tu non mangi il gelato perchè stai a dieta, o non hai i soldi, o la gelateria è chiusa (come ho scritto pure prima), il gelato ti rimane in canna, come dire. In ogni caso, il gelato è una cosa, la pastiera un'altra. I dolci non sono tutti uguali, come le persone. Poi vabbè.


Beh..il caso B è chiaramente un altro. In quel caso è vero che un po' ci si reprime. Però ricorda che la fedeltà è ovviamente una scelta, come una scelta è il tradimento.
Scegliere significa anche fare una rinuncia a volte, certo. Ma guarda..io sono più di 10 anni che non fumo più una sigaretta. Però fumare mi piaceva e la voglia non ti passa mai. Anche oggi in qualche raro caso, dove una grossa mangiata, ti viene voglia di accendertene una. Però non lo faccio, perché so che nuoce gravemente alla salute. E' una rinuncia, però è una rinuncia che mi dà soddisfazione.

Buscopann


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente non è possibile. Cioè, se parliamo di gelati pure pure (...), ma se ci riferiamo al sesso non è pensabile. Ma: se sei uno/a che sa quello che vuole, perchè lo vuole e sei consepavole di quello che fai, allora sei mediamente soddisfatto, in genere. Nel senso che quando hai voglia fai, quando no non cerchi, e quando ti capita se ti va ok altrimenti no. Se tu invece vorresti ma non fai, quale che sia il motivo, alla lunga ti reprimi e basta.


Guarda, proprio oggi a pranzo parlavo con due miei vecchi amici, un uomo e una donna.
Un annetto fa siamo stati via insieme per svago...e loro due hanno dormito nella stessa stanza.
Non era premeditata la cosa, c'è stato un disguido e c'era una camera in meno.
Io mi sono rifiutata di dormire con il mio amico, non per inbarazzo o che altro ma proprio perchè volevo la singola per comodità. E mi sono impuntata come un mulo.
Beh, per farla breve, lui è sposato, lei single...carini entrambi.
Non è successo nulla fra loro ma ancora oggi spesso si parla di quello che sarebbe potuto accadere.
alla fine è venuto fuori che nessuno dei due ha voluto finire a letto con l'altro per via dell'imbarazzo. 
Cioè...nessuno dei due si sentiva di prendere l'iniziativa per non fare brutta figura in caso di rifiuto...ma entrambi erano tentatissimi.
Beh, vero che non si può mai dire, però io sono certa che non mi sarebbe nemmeno passato per l'anticamera del cervello di provarci con il mio amico.
Ma alla fine...lui non ha tradito per paura...e credo che per molti sia così.
Paura delle conseguenze. Che è comunque a mio avviso un valido motivo.


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che faccio un fracco di cose contemporaneamente.


Stai per caso mangiando un gelato?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Guarda, proprio oggi a pranzo parlavo con due miei vecchi amici, un uomo e una donna.
> Un annetto fa siamo stati via insieme per svago...e loro due hanno dormito nella stessa stanza.
> Non era premeditata la cosa, c'è stato un disguido e c'era una camera in meno.
> Io mi sono rifiutata di dormire con il mio amico, non per inbarazzo o che altro ma proprio perchè volevo la singola per comodità. E mi sono impuntata come un mulo.
> ...


Mah. No.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Stai per caso mangiando un gelato?


Eh no, temo.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Guarda, proprio oggi a pranzo parlavo con due miei vecchi amici, un uomo e una donna.
> Un annetto fa siamo stati via insieme per svago...e loro due hanno dormito nella stessa stanza.
> Non era premeditata la cosa, c'è stato un disguido e c'era una camera in meno.
> Io mi sono rifiutata di dormire con il mio amico, non per inbarazzo o che altro ma proprio perchè volevo la singola per comodità. E mi sono impuntata come un mulo.
> ...


quando non è paura ma la constastazione che non ne valga la pena.
perché andare oltre non rappresenta "coraggio "


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Gelateria della Musica. Via pestalozzi al 4
> 
> Vacci e poi mi dirai.


Meglio di no, sai? Meglio di no, finirei per vendermi un rene.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando non è paura ma la constastazione che non ne valga la pena.
> perché andare oltre non rappresenta "coraggio "


Ma non vale la pena che? Madonna Minni, con la tua testa per te varrebbe la pena nel momento in cui decidessi di lasciare tuo marito e cambiare casa. Si tratta di una questione di prospettive, ovviamente. Per te non varrà MAI la pena, e quella bell'uva sarà sempre troppo lontana.


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Anais,

a me è capitato più di una volta, di dormire con un "amico" nello stesso letto. 
non ci trovo nulla di che, a dire il vero, se è chiaro quello che si vuole ... e non vuole. 

conseguenza come motivo? ... non so, a me non piace tanto. 
significa, che se hai la possibilità di farla franca ... o che ne so, lo faresti.

personalmente non mi passava per la mente ... se mi "scaldavo", solo con il mio compagno,
gli altri non li vedevo sotto questa ottica ... 

sienne


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah. No.


Mah. Si.
Secondo me ha ragione Buscopann (con due n), quando la voglia c'è ma sai che ti può far molto male è meglio rinunciare e anche il rinunciare può dare soddisfazione.
E alla fine è anche la paura delle conseguenze che quel non rinunciare potrebbe portare.
Detto ciò, credo anche io che esistano coppie che non hanno nemmeno voglia di altro che non sia il proprio partner...e sono coppie fortunate. Beate loro


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..il caso B è chiaramente un altro. In quel caso è vero che un po' ci si reprime. Però ricorda che la fedeltà è ovviamente una scelta, come una scelta è il tradimento.
> Scegliere significa anche fare una rinuncia a volte, certo. Ma guarda..io sono più di 10 anni che non fumo più una sigaretta. Però fumare mi piaceva e la voglia non ti passa mai. Anche oggi in qualche raro caso, dove una grossa mangiata, ti viene voglia di accendertene una. Però non lo faccio, perché so che nuoce gravemente alla salute. E' una rinuncia, però è una rinuncia che mi dà soddisfazione.
> 
> Buscopann


Va bene.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non vale la pena che? Madonna Minni, con la tua testa per te varrebbe la pena nel moneto in cui decidessi di lasciare tuo marito e cambiare casa. Si tratta di una questione di prospettive, ovviamente. Per non varrà MAI la pena, e quella *bell'uva* sarà sempre troppo lontana.


non mi piace l'uva.ad ogni modo sì, questione di prospettive...ad ognuno le sue


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che guardare sia l'anticamera del tradimento è la più grossa puttanata che mi sia capitato di leggere in 10 anni di frequentazione di Forum a tema.
> Ti dò un verde solo per questo.
> 
> Buscopann


Ahaha. Pensa che son bastate 4 parole...
Se lo dici tu, che da 10 anni frequenti forum a tema, (presumo senza averlo mai svolto, questo tema) mi fido. Io il verde non te lo posso dare però mo'o'seggnno.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi terrei l'emicrania, sinceramente.



No, non credo. 

L'emicrania quando ti attacca ti uccide. Non riesci più a fare niente e impazzisci. Credimi


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Mah. Si.
> Secondo me ha ragione Buscopann (con due n), quando la voglia c'è ma sai che ti può far molto male è meglio rinunciare e *anche il rinunciare può dare soddisfazione*.
> E alla fine è anche la paura delle conseguenze che quel non rinunciare potrebbe portare.
> Detto ciò, credo anche io che esistano coppie che non hanno nemmeno voglia di altro che non sia il proprio partner...e sono coppie fortunate. Beate loro


Tu sei una tradita?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> No, non credo.
> 
> L'emicrania quando ti attacca ti uccide. Non riesci più a fare niente e impazzisci. Credimi


Quinty lo so BENISSIMO. Non bene, BENISSIMO.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> No, non credo.
> 
> L'emicrania quando ti attacca ti uccide. Non riesci più a fare niente e impazzisci. Credimi


ti credo sulla fiducia,ma mi sfugge il nesso tra latte e derivati ed emicrania,magari a grappolo


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Puoi provare anche qui sul forum.  esci da questo 3d e prova a visitare il forum Libero o Priveè.
> 
> se trovi la voglia di cazzeggiare con noi avrai già fatto un primo passo



..non era una battuta Perplesso:smile:..devo davvero preparare armi e bagagli per domani..è la nostra seconda vacanza insieme...e sono emozionata

ma mi perdo a scrivere e leggere qui dentro.

di sicuro quando torno mi perderò un po' nelle varie sezioni del forum...

mi piace scrivere qui...e mi piace leggere...in un qualche modo questi due giorni qui dentro, mi hanno in un qualche modo alleggerita. quindi seguirò per certo il tuo consiglio.:up:

ancora grazie.


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Anais,
> 
> a me è capitato più di una volta, di dormire con un "amico" nello stesso letto.
> non ci trovo nulla di che, a dire il vero, se è chiaro quello che si vuole ... e non vuole.
> ...


Ma infatti.
Nemmeno io.
Ci avrei dormito io ma avevo voglia di stare tranquilla.
Era la prima mini vacanzina da sola da quando ho avuto i bimbi e avevo voglia di non dover parlare con nessuna una volta in camera e di fare i fattacci miei.
Per loro invece la tentazione è stata molto forte e solo la casualità non ha fatto succedere qualcosa


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Gelateria della Musica. Via pestalozzi al 4
> 
> Vacci e poi mi dirai.


Di che città?


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma infatti.
> Nemmeno io.
> Ci avrei dormito io ma avevo voglia di stare tranquilla.
> Era la prima mini vacanzina da sola da quando ho avuto i bimbi e avevo voglia di non dover parlare con nessuna una volta in camera e di fare i fattacci miei.
> Per loro invece la tentazione è stata molto forte e solo la casualità non ha fatto succedere qualcosa


Ciao Anais,

OK ... tutto chiaro!
scusa ... ti avrò mal capita ...

sienne


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei una tradita?


Ma và.
Ma almeno!!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma và.
> Ma almeno!!


No? Cioè, non ho capito: nel senso che nun se batte chiodo?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma infatti.
> Nemmeno io.
> Ci avrei dormito io ma avevo voglia di stare tranquilla.
> Era la prima mini vacanzina da sola da quando ho avuto i bimbi e avevo voglia di non dover parlare con nessuna una volta in camera e di fare i fattacci miei.
> Per loro invece la tentazione è stata molto forte e solo *la casualità* non ha fatto succedere qualcosa


Ma non la casualità, è che nessuno di loro due ha preso l'iniziativa. Non è stato un caso, lo volevano entrambi solo che si vergognavano.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti credo sulla fiducia,ma mi sfugge il nesso tra latte e derivati ed emicrania,magari a grappolo



Il nesso non lo so. Però sta funzionando!


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Guarda, proprio oggi a pranzo parlavo con due miei vecchi amici, un uomo e una donna.
> Un annetto fa siamo stati via insieme per svago...e loro due hanno dormito nella stessa stanza.
> Non era premeditata la cosa, c'è stato un disguido e c'era una camera in meno.
> Io mi sono rifiutata di dormire con il mio amico, non per inbarazzo o che altro ma proprio perchè volevo la singola per comodità. E mi sono impuntata come un mulo.
> ...


boh, mi viene da pensare che anche prima dell'occasione, poi sprecata, ci sia stata dell'attrazione tra questi due
altrimenti sembra una sorta di automatismo...io comunque non avrei chiuso occhio:singleeye:
invece stanotte dormirò come un ghiro, anche se verrà a soggiornare da me, udite udite, uno dei pochissimi miei amici maschi, anzi forse l'unico, traditore alla grande, appena buttato fuori di casa dalla moglie
ma io dormirò al piano di sopra, a lui ho preparato la camera degli ospiti di sotto
ma come mai non va da una delle sue amiche?:singleeye:
poi glielo chiedo...


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..non era una battuta Perplesso:smile:..devo davvero preparare armi e bagagli per domani..è la nostra seconda vacanza insieme...e sono emozionata
> 
> ma mi perdo a scrivere e leggere qui dentro.
> 
> ...


allora buone vacanze  non bere poco e non bere quello che non berrei io.

ci ritroviamo presto


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Stando a ciò che dici, allora chi per varie ragioni (vuoi di lavoro o vuoi estetiche) ha molte occasioni di trovare persone interessate o insistenti, avrebbe meno colpe se cede?


Esiste un unità di misura della colpa? Non lo so. Se le vicissitudini della vita mi dovessero malauguratamente portare a diventare il visagista delle dive o l'Hannibal Lecter delle doppie punte oppure mastro di cateteri a Villa Arzilla, faremo 2 conti.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Il nesso non lo so. Però sta funzionando!


bisognerà indagare allora.  intanto vo a ringraziare per il fatto di ignorare cosa sia il mal di testa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Guarda, proprio oggi a pranzo parlavo con due miei vecchi amici, un uomo e una donna.
> Un annetto fa siamo stati via insieme per svago...e loro due hanno dormito nella stessa stanza.
> Non era premeditata la cosa, c'è stato un disguido e c'era una camera in meno.
> Io mi sono rifiutata di dormire con il mio amico, non per inbarazzo o che altro ma proprio perchè volevo la singola per comodità. E mi sono impuntata come un mulo.
> ...



Letto matrimoniale o letti singoli?


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, mi viene da pensare che anche prima dell'occasione, poi sprecata, ci sia stata dell'attrazione tra questi due
> altrimenti sembra una sorta di automatismo...io comunque non avrei chiuso occhio:singleeye:
> invece stanotte dormirò come un ghiro, anche se verrà a soggiornare da me, udite udite, uno dei pochissimi miei amici maschi, anzi forse l'unico, traditore alla grande, appena buttato fuori di casa dalla moglie
> ma io dormirò al piano di sopra, a lui ho preparato la camera degli ospiti di sotto
> ...


perchè 6 una buona cuoca,immagino.   oppure 6 una a cui non fa schifo stirare


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No? Cioè, non ho capito: nel senso che nun se batte chiodo?


ahahahaha.
Nono.
Nel senso che se mi avesse tradita non sarebbe poi per me un gra dramma. Se mi avesse tradita e io gli avessi voluto ancora bene e ci fossi stata bene insieme ci sarei passata sopra facilmente.
Ovviamente se lui avesse voluto restare.
Io e il mio compagno (ex...) ci stiamo separando perchè non ci sopportiamo più. E pensa che la nostra storia è iniziata per passione, che ha tenuto in piedi il rapporto fino a che ha potuto. Errore mio di valutazione, non cerco scusanti.
Ora però si sta comportando in maniera oserei dire...meschina. Molto meschina.
E in questo momento (lungo momento) ho una sorta di avversione per gli uomini...dal punto di vista sessuale. 
Spero prima poi mi passi...


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Letto matrimoniale o letti singoli?


Singoli


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non la casualità, è che nessuno di loro due ha preso l'iniziativa. Non è stato un caso, lo volevano entrambi solo che si vergognavano.


Si, esatto.
Ognuno aveva paura di essere respinto dall'altro


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè 6 una buona cuoca,immagino.   oppure 6 una a cui non fa schifo stirare



pensa che ho appena spostato l'asse da stiro, che giaceva nella camera degli ospiti, ricoperto di roba da stirare
comunque stasera volevo preparare il sugo con le puntine di maiale


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si, esatto.
> Ognuno aveva paura di essere respinto dall'altro


Ciao,

te lo hanno detto? 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> ahahahaha.
> Nono.
> Nel senso che se mi avesse tradita non sarebbe poi per me un gra dramma. Se mi avesse tradita e io gli avessi voluto ancora bene e ci fossi stata bene insieme ci sarei passata sopra facilmente.
> Ovviamente se lui avesse voluto restare.
> ...


Ah ok. Cioè, non ok. Mi spiace.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

ed ora che se lo sono confessato al più presto copuleranno





Anais ha detto:


> Si, esatto.
> Ognuno aveva paura di essere respinto dall'altro


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> pensa che ho appena spostato l'asse da stiro, che giaceva nella camera degli ospiti, ricoperto di roba da stirare
> comunque stasera volevo preparare il sugo con le puntine di maiale


Falle al barbeque.


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> te lo hanno detto?
> 
> sienne


Si. Siamo tutti e tre molto amici.
Ci confidiamo (quasi) tutto.


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ed ora che se lo sono confessato al più presto copuleranno


Ci hai preso!
Continuano a ricordare quei giorni...li aspetto al varco :singleeye:


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Falle al barbeque.



mi hanno regalato parecchi pomodori, devo farli altrimenti non dureranno


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ok. Cioè, non ok. Mi spiace.


Grazie.
E' un gran brutto periodo.
Staremo a vedere


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si, esatto.
> Ognuno aveva paura di essere respinto dall'altro


la prossima volta che vi trovate,regala a lui un preservativo.

si sa mai che presi dall'emozione se ne scordino


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi hanno regalato parecchi pomodori, devo farli altrimenti non dureranno


scusa se te lo dico ma sei una gran arraffona ...e quello col pesto e i pomodori.
ti pagano in natura?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Singoli


cosi e più facile resistere. Nel matrimoniale è quasi impossibile


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Grazie.
> E' un gran brutto periodo.
> Staremo a vedere


Ciao Anais,

si, brutto periodo ... anche il mio. 
mi dispiace veramente tanto. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> cosi e più facile resistere. Nel matrimoniale è quasi impossibile


Un mio amico c'è riuscito. Sto stronzo. Era il contrario però, lui singolo e lei fidanzata. Però è lo stesso stronzo che quando una tizia gli propose di farlo dal culetto rispose che certe cose lui non le faceva, che mica era un pornostar. Roba da fracassargli il setto nasale.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ed ora che se lo sono confessato al più presto copuleranno


Il mondo è un posto davvero brutto, ma ci sono io per te.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un mio amico c'è riuscito. Sto stronzo. Era il contrario però, lui singolo e lei fidanzata. Però è lo stesso stronzo che quando una tizia gli propose di farlo dal culetto rispose che certe cose lui non le faceva, che mica era un pornostar. Roba da fracassargli il setto nasale.


sai Jo che ho amica,ma sul serio amica....che mi ha raccontato cose incredibili,su gli uomini a letto...quindi ci credo.Certo che il tuo amico e'fesso..non sa che si perde.Poi sappiamo bene che mica tutte,lo ''amano''li'....


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> cosi e più facile resistere. Nel matrimoniale è quasi impossibile


ma figuriamoci...
con me al massimo congelerebbe
scherzi a parte...davvero non riusciresti ad evitare di copulare con un  uomo per il solo fatto di stare a letto con lui?


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa se te lo dico ma sei una gran arraffona ...e quello col pesto e i pomodori.
> ti pagano in natura?



hai dimenticato il prete con riso e salami!
no, si usa, anch'io porto il gorgo buono o il vino o i dolci
quello dei pomodori è un signore anziano che ha la cascina, prima faceva lo strozzino e molti lo schifano, ma ormai... avrà senso?:singleeye:


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Anais,
> 
> si, brutto periodo ... anche il mio.
> mi dispiace veramente tanto.
> ...


Un bacio!


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma figuriamoci...
> con me al massimo congelerebbe
> scherzi a parte...davvero non riusciresti ad evitare di copulare con un  uomo per il solo fatto di stare a letto con lui?


mah....il tema non era il trovarsi a letto,meglio se matrimoniale con un/a uono/donna da cui si è fortemente attratti, ma a cui non ci si è dichiarati per timore di un rifiuto?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma figuriamoci...
> con me al massimo congelerebbe
> scherzi a parte...davvero non riusciresti ad evitare di copulare con un  uomo per il solo fatto di stare a letto con lui?


Beh ovvio che dipende da chi è. Però non mi è mai capitato di dormire un un letto matrimoniale con uno che non ci provasse


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai Jo che ho amica,ma sul serio amica....che mi ha raccontato cose incredibili,su gli uomini a letto...quindi ci credo.Certo che il tuo amico e'fesso..non sa che si perde.Poi sappiamo bene che mica tutte,lo ''amano''li'....


Che per lo più gli uomini a letto si comportino da perfetti imbecilli, o non abbiano le caratteristiche giuste, o siano proprio dei castroni fatti e finiti è vero. Anche certe donne, mica no, ma quando c'è un problema di natura sessuale nella coppia spesso sono gli uomini. Che poi l'anale non a tutte piaccia è vero, però in quel caso era lei a chiederlo.


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Beh ovvio che dipende da chi è. Però non mi è mai capitato di dormire un un letto matrimoniale con uno che non ci provasse


Ciao

dipende tanto, di come glielo dici prima ...  ...

sienne


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un mio amico c'è riuscito. Sto stronzo. Era il contrario però, lui singolo e lei fidanzata. Però è lo stesso stronzo che quando una tizia gli propose di farlo dal culetto rispose che certe cose lui non le faceva, che mica era un pornostar. Roba da fracassargli il setto nasale.


avresti dovuto romperglielo,in effetti


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah....il tema non era il trovarsi a letto,meglio se matrimoniale con un/a uono/donna da cui si è fortemente attratti, ma a cui non ci si è dichiarati per timore di un rifiuto?


non so, io ho fatto quello storico


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so, io ho fatto quello storico


Madonna Minni.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

diciamo che se non è per qualche evento strano già il fatto che si dorma nel matrimoniale qualcosa  vorrà dire





quintina ha detto:


> Beh ovvio che dipende da chi è. Però non mi è mai capitato di dormire un un letto matrimoniale con uno che non ci provasse


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che per lo più gli uomini a letto si comportino da perfetti imbecilli, o non abbiano le caratteristiche giuste, o siano proprio dei castroni fatti e finiti è vero. Anche certe donne, mica no, ma quando c'è un problema di natura sessuale nella coppia spesso sono gli uomini. Che poi l'anale non a tutte piaccia è vero, però in quel caso era lei a chiederlo.


vero.molti disdegnano l'orale...questo e'certo.e pochissimi fanno preliminari come Dio vuole.
Poi Jo,si vede abbiamo amici invorniti,il mio piu'caro si e'lasciato sfuggire che la moglie,la da ogni 30-40gg.
Penso pero' a lui.......


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> cosi e più facile resistere. Nel matrimoniale è quasi impossibile


Ma non è vero se si è amici.....


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero.*molti disdegnano l'orale*...questo e'certo.e pochissimi fanno preliminari come Dio vuole.
> Poi Jo,si vede abbiamo amici invorniti,il mio piu'caro si e'lasciato sfuggire che la moglie,la da ogni 30-40gg.
> Penso pero' a lui.......


Quello, ma poi gente che non sa baciare, non sa toccare, non sa "prendere", che dura quattro secondi e mezzo, magari tante coccole e poca sostanza, o poco di entrambi. Non capiscono cosa vuole una in quel momento, non pensano, vanno a battute manco stessero col metronomo credendo che funzioni così o magari fregandosene altamente di chi hanno sotto. Mah.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è vero se si è amici.....



Ma anche agli amici se si trovano a stretto contatto con un corpo femminile di solito gli viene duro


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello, ma poi gente che non sa baciare, non sa toccare, non sa "prendere", che dura quattro secondi e mezzo, magari tante coccole e poca sostanza, o poco di entrambi. Non capiscono cosa vuole una in quel momento, non pensano, vanno a battute manco stessero col metronomo credendo che funzioni così o magari fregandosene altamente di chi hanno sotto. Mah.


eh sì, invece gli specialisti del cazzo anvedi che fanno


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh sì, invece gli specialisti del cazzo anvedi che fanno


Ahahahahahahhahah!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero.molti disdegnano l'orale...questo e'certo.e pochissimi fanno preliminari come Dio vuole.
> Poi Jo,si vede abbiamo amici invorniti,il mio piu'caro si e'lasciato sfuggire che la moglie,la da ogni 30-40gg.
> Penso pero' a lui.......



Ma come si fa a disdegnare l'orale, dico io?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è vero se si è amici.....


Come no, se magari non ti piace o tu non piaci a lei.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come no, se magari non ti piace o tu non piaci a lei.


Ma se sei nello stesso letto a stretto contatto la vedo dura comunque


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma se sei nello stesso letto a stretto contatto la vedo dura comunque


Mah, no. Cioè, se non mi piaci, non mi piaci. Non è che ti scopo tanto per. Ah, nel caso del mio amico gli veniva duro solo a parlarne di sta tizia.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, no. Cioè, se non mi piaci, non mi piaci. Non è che ti scopo tanto per. Ah, nel caso del mio amico gli veniva duro solo a parlarne di sta tizia.



Ma sai... Al buio... Sotto le lenzuola... Se non sei proprio un cesso con l'alitosi... A un certo punto scatta qualcosa... Se mi fai cagare non ci entro proprio nello stesso letto con te


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a disdegnare l'orale, dico io?


basta passar lo scritto con ottimi voti


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma sai... Al buio... Sotto le lenzuola... Se non sei proprio un cesso con l'alitosi... A un certo punto scatta qualcosa... Se mi fai cagare non ci entro proprio nello stesso letto con te


Quinty, no. Mi devi proprio piacere. Non è "se non sei proprio un cesso con l'alitosi". Essù.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> basta passar lo scritto con ottimi voti


Ebbasta.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quinty, no. Mi devi proprio piacere. Non è "se non sei proprio un cesso con l'alitosi". Essù.



Proviamo? Scommetto che se ti metti sotto le lenzuola con me ti viene duro, anche se non mi hai mai vista e non ti piaccio


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Proviamo? Scommetto che se ti metti sotto le lenzuola con me ti viene duro, anche se non mi hai mai vista e non ti piaccio


 e quindi? una reazione istintiva non costituisce un 'attrazione.
per fortuna


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Proviamo? *Scommetto che se ti metti sotto le lenzuola con me ti viene duro,* anche se non mi hai mai vista e non ti piaccio


...

Magari hai l'alitosi e non lo sai.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma sai... Al buio... Sotto le lenzuola... Se non sei proprio un cesso con l'alitosi... A un certo punto scatta qualcosa... Se mi fai cagare non ci entro proprio nello stesso letto con te


Ma dai quinty se sei amico che sia bello o brutto non cambia... 
Ovvio che non dormi tutte le sere con un amico ma se capita non capisco perché per forza uno ci deve scopare,


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quindi? una reazione istintiva non costituisce un 'attrazione.
> per fortuna


Quoto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Magari hai l'alitosi e non lo sai.


No niente alitosi, lo so


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a disdegnare l'orale, dico io?


brava Quinti....verissimo e dire che quasi quasi e'meglio della penetrazione....ma pensa che in una cena con coppie di amici.ultra quarantenni,una delle mogli,ha avuto il coraggio di dire''mai saputo fare i pompini,e non voglio neanche imparare''.........la faccia del marito:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dai quinty se sei amico che sia bello o brutto non cambia...
> Ovvio che non dormi tutte le sere con un amico ma se capita non capisco perché per forza uno ci deve scopare,



Mah... Non sono convinta... Io non dormirei mai nello stesso letto con il mio amico storico perché non è affatto cesso ed è pure superdotato e so che finiremmo uno addosso all'altra e la nostra amicizia trentennale sarebbe inevitabilmente compromessa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brava Quinti....verissimo e dire che quasi quasi e'meglio della penetrazione....ma pensa che in una cena con coppie di amici.ultra quarantenni,una delle mogli,ha avuto il coraggio di dire''mai saputo fare i pompini,e non voglio neanche imparare''.........la faccia del marito:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


davvero esistono donne che non sanno fare pompini? L'avrà detto per ridere, dai...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mah... Non sono convinta... Io non dormirei mai nello stesso letto con il mio amico storico perché non è affatto cesso ed è pure superdotato e so che finiremmo uno addosso all'altra e la nostra amicizia trentennale sarebbe inevitabilmente compromessa


Boh per me un amico è amico se pendo che potrei sndarci a letto giá non lo considero un amico


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brava Quinti....verissimo e dire che quasi quasi e'meglio della penetrazione....ma pensa che in una cena con coppie di amici.ultra quarantenni,una delle mogli,ha avuto il coraggio di dire''mai saputo fare i pompini,e non voglio neanche imparare''.........la faccia del marito:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Che begli argomenti, per famiglie.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh per me un amico è amico se pendo che potrei sndarci a letto giá non lo considero un amico



Eh ma lo sai che io sono molto... Così... Dillo tu che non mi viene la parola


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Eh ma lo sai che io sono molto... Così... Dillo tu che non mi viene la parola


ZOCCOLA


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ZOCCOLA



Ecco!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mah... Non sono convinta... Io non dormirei mai nello stesso letto con il mio amico storico perché non è affatto cesso ed è pure superdotato e so che finiremmo uno addosso all'altra e la nostra amicizia trentennale sarebbe inevitabilmente compromessa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

non so se ho letto più volte questa della fellatio o quella delle ginocchiere ...
lothar , ma ti ripeti così anche con le donnine? ammazza che arterio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Però all'amicizia ci tengo, quindi evito di dormire nello stesso letto con i miei tanti amici maschi


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> davvero esistono donne che non sanno fare pompini? L'avrà detto per ridere, dai...


non scherzava...non ti dico le risate di tutti,ci e'rimasta malissimo-
Quinti.ma poi ti dissi pure di mia ''amica''che mi fece morire dal ridere,dicendomi ''si puo'fare solo se c'e'coinvolgimento''..per fortuna ero al cell,chiusi l'audio...non riuscivo a stare serio....:smile::smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh per me un amico è amico se pendo che potrei sndarci a letto giá non lo considero un amico


Questo però è un discorso un pò del menga, nel senso che a volte poi accade proprio quello che non t'aspetti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se ho letto più volte questa della fellatio o quella delle ginocchiere ...
> lothar , ma ti ripeti così anche con le donnine? ammazza che arterio


Quella delle ginocchiere me la sono persa! Racconta!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se ho letto più volte questa della fellatio o quella delle ginocchiere ...
> lothar , ma ti ripeti così anche con le donnine? ammazza che arterio


vero...ma io lo raccontavo a Quinti.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Quella delle ginocchiere me la sono persa! Racconta!



vedi tesoro?????..semplice Diesel le produce...e i fraticelli del sito,non ci credevano..


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero...ma io lo raccontavo a Quinti.


ah, scusa.
infatti se lo racconti a tutti uno per uno è comprensibile


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che per lo più gli uomini a letto si comportino da perfetti imbecilli, o non abbiano le caratteristiche giuste, o siano proprio dei castroni fatti e finiti è vero. Anche certe donne, mica no, ma quando c'è un problema di natura sessuale nella coppia spesso sono gli uomini. Che poi l'anale non a tutte piaccia è vero, però in quel caso era lei a chiederlo.


Comunque io mi offenderei moltissimo se un mio amico con cui per casualita' o scelta esclusivamente amicale, dividessi un letto, ci provasse.
In quanto amico non mi dovrebbe mancare di rispetto.
Altro paio di maniche se enteambi covassimo una forte attrazione


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Comunque io mi offenderei moltissimo se un mio amico con cui per casualita' o scelta esclusivamente amicale, dividessi un letto, ci provasse.
> In quanto amico non mi dovrebbe mancare di rispetto.
> Altro paio di maniche se enteambi covassimo una forte attrazione


E quindi andrebbe bene se ci provassi tu?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non scherzava...non ti dico le risate di tutti,ci e'rimasta malissimo-
> Quinti.ma poi ti dissi pure di mia ''amica''che mi fece morire dal ridere,dicendomi ''si puo'fare solo se c'e'coinvolgimento''..per fortuna ero al cell,chiusi l'audio...non riuscivo a stare serio....:smile::smile:



Il pompino? Beh dai, in effetti non è che si fa un pompino così, al primo venuto... Un po' di coinvolgimento ci deve essere dai...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Comunque io mi offenderei moltissimo se un mio amico con cui per casualita' o scelta esclusivamente amicale, dividessi un letto, ci provasse.
> In quanto amico non mi dovrebbe mancare di rispetto.
> Altro paio di maniche se enteambi covassimo una forte attrazione


La penso come te
Non è una mancanza di rispetto ma comunque crollerebbe l'idea che ho del nostro rapporto e ne resterei delusa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vedi tesoro?????..semplice Diesel le produce...e i fraticelli del sito,non ci credevano..



Ma lo dici a me? Me le hanno regalate a Natale!!! Ma non le ho mai usate a dire il vero!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fino a che leggo quello che scrivi in pubblico ho facoltà di commentare , *se poi avete fatti vostri in privato* è un'altra storia e quella sì che non mi riguarda.se ho scritto quel che ho scritto è perché non hai saputo fare bene gli affari tuoi


minerva, qui io parlo sempre di forum, FORUM
COMPORTAMENTI SUL FORUM

ma non è importante, alle fine
 la tendenza a dimenticare quello che non ci interessa personalmente è chiara e diffusa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La penso come te
> Non è una mancanza di rispetto ma comunque crollerebbe l'idea che ho del nostro rapporto e ne resterei delusa


Pensa che io rimarrei delusa se non ci provasse...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Il pompino? Beh dai, in effetti non è che si fa un pompino così, al primo venuto... Un po' di coinvolgimento ci deve essere dai...


vero..se termina come Dio comanda...se si fa finire in maniera piuìpuritana,direi di no....e lei intendeva penso cosi'...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi andrebbe bene se ci provassi tu?


interessante questo taglio dato alla questione


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> interessante questo taglio dato alla questione



Hey Diesel Island! Racconta tu delle ginocchiere!


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> minerva, qui io parlo sempre di forum, FORUM
> COMPORTAMENTI SUL FORUM
> 
> ma non è importante, alle fine
> l*a tendenza a dimenticare quello che non ci interessa personalmente è chiara e diffus*a


boh, non ti ho capita ma in effetti non è importante.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> interessante questo taglio dato alla questione



Cos'è quella foto li sotto? Non vedo un casso dal telefono!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Hey Diesel Island! Racconta tu delle ginocchiere!


hahahaahah  belle vero?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Cos'è quella foto li sotto? Non vedo un casso dal telefono!


il nuovo singolo dei DT, uscito da qualche giorno in anteprima


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hahahaahah  belle vero?



Ma cos'è? Un colibrì nell'orecchio di un pelato?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hahahaahah  belle vero?


e'vero che le hai progettate tu....:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma cos'è? Un colibrì nell'orecchio di un pelato?


sì:smile:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il nuovo singolo dei DT, uscito da qualche giorno in anteprima


Ma tu ci dormi nello stesso letto con uno senza fare niente?


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il nuovo singolo dei DT, uscito da qualche giorno in anteprima


devo riascoltarlo quando sono meno incazzato.   per ora sospendo il giudizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'vero che le hai progettate tu....:smile::smile::smile:


:carneval:

possiamo chiedere a quintina di mandarci le foto della scatola che le contiene, sono veramente belle


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma tu ci dormi nello stesso letto con uno senza fare niente?


l'ultima volta che dovevo dormire ospite in un letto (solo dormire) sai bene cosa è successo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> possiamo chiedere a quintina di mandarci le foto della scatola che le contiene, sono veramente belle


Sono nella macchina di mio marito...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> devo riascoltarlo quando sono meno incazzato.   per ora sospendo il giudizio


anch'io, ti dirò


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi andrebbe bene se ci provassi tu?


Io non ci proverei. 
Ma credo che se davvero ne fossi fortissimamente attratta glielo farei capire.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Io non ci proverei.
> Ma credo che se davvero ne fossi fortissimamente attratta glielo farei capire.



Beh è facile farlo capire sotto le lenzuola, il che equivale a provarci, e secondo me pochi uomini resisterebbero


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Beh è facile farlo capire sotto le lenzuola, il che equivale a provarci, e secondo me pochi uomini resisterebbero


Pochissimi credo!
Il fatto e' che per quel che mi riguarda sono davvero rari gli uomini che mi attraggono sessualmente.
Ma quando capita...ecco come mi ha "fregato" il mio ex!
Fra tutti gli amici maschi che frequento, solo uno mi smuoveva qualcosa in quel senso...e se mi trovassi a dormire con lui non so...


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Però all'amicizia ci tengo, quindi evito di dormire nello stesso letto con i miei tanti amici maschi


Ma non è detto che un amico voglia scoparti! Guarda che gli uomini non sono mica animali! Non è che il pene viva di vita propria dai!!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Beh è facile farlo capire sotto le lenzuola, il che equivale a provarci, e secondo me pochi uomini resisterebbero


Ma a me non verrebbe nemmeno in mente di provarci sotto le lenzuola con um amico. Boh forse per amicizia indendiamo cose diverse


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma non è detto che un amico voglia scoparti! Guarda che gli uomini non sono mica animali! Non è che il pene viva di vita propria dai!!


Mah. Forse se si trovassero in certe situazioni, la tentazione l'avrebbero.
Poi passare ai fatti e' un altro discorso. E se si e' davvero amici interverrebbe la testa, il disagio per la situazione e non l'istinto.


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma a me non verrebbe nemmeno in mente di provarci sotto le lenzuola con um amico. Boh forse per amicizia indendiamo cose diverse


Ci sono amicizie che sono nate dall'attrazione reciproca, mentale e fisica che per diverse ragioni si e' deciso di "tenere sotto controllo", magari anche per anni.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Mah... È ovvio che non tutti i miei amici vogliano scoparmi... Ma se siamo nello stesso letto a contatto credo che qualunque uomo ci faccia un pensierino... Insomma io se ho dormito con qualcuno nello stesso letto bene o male ci ho scopato... Se non ho intenzione di scoparci non mi vado a infilate nello stesso letto... Forse sono troppo sexy e irresistibile   Sprizzo sesso da tutti i pori :carneval:  Sarà il mio culone... Boh...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ci sono amicizie che sono nate dall'attrazione reciproca, mentale e fisica che per diverse ragioni si e' deciso di "tenere sotto controllo", magari anche per anni.


Nel momento che devo tenerlo sotto controllo smetto di essere spontanea perchè so che un gesto puó essere ingerpretato nel modo sbagliato. Per me é indispensabile in un'amicizua poter essere spontanea. Se devo misurare parole gesti atteggiamenti per non rischiare non è amicizia per me


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mah... È ovvio che non tutti i miei amici vogliano scoparmi... Ma se siamo nello stesso letto a contatto credo che qualunque uomo ci faccia un pensierino... Insomma io se ho dormito con qualcuno nello stesso letto bene o male ci ho scopato... Se non ho intenzione di scoparci non mi vado a infilate nello stesso letto... Forse sono troppo sexy e irresistibile   Sprizzo sesso da tutti i pori :carneval:  Sarà il mio culone... Boh...


Ma non ti ci infili in un letto semplicemente puó capitare per svariati motivi di dormire insieme. Che ne so in un viaggio prendi una doppia perchè due singole costano troppo. Abiti lontano e quando ti vedi dormi da lui/lei.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel momento che devo tenerlo sotto controllo smetto di essere spontanea perchè so che un gesto puó essere ingerpretato nel modo sbagliato. Per me é indispensabile in un'amicizua poter essere spontanea. Se devo misurare parole gesti atteggiamenti per non rischiare non è amicizia per me


Ma dormire nello stesso letto non è una situazione normale tra amici! È una cosa molto intima! Se non ci prova lui mi sa che ci provo io! Eccheccazzo! Siamo fatti di carne! Io piuttosto allora dormo sul divano o per terra. Nel momento in cui mi infilo a letto con un uomo so che si sprigionano energie che non sono normali in una relazione di amicizia


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

va beh: siete tutti avvisati:  sappiate che se per un motivo o per l'altro dovrete dividere il letto con me, o ci provate o mi incazzo! Chiaro?​


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> va beh: siete tutti avvisati:  sappiate che se per un motivo o per l'altro dovrete dividere il letto con me, o ci provate o mi incazzo! Chiaro?​


Io sto ancora ridendo da venti anni per uno che me lo propose, precisando "in amicizia" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel momento che devo tenerlo sotto controllo smetto di essere spontanea perchè so che un gesto puó essere ingerpretato nel modo sbagliato. Per me é indispensabile in un'amicizua poter essere spontanea. Se devo misurare parole gesti atteggiamenti per non rischiare non è amicizia per me


Ma non e' detto.
Io sono finita qui proprio perche' c'e' stato un momento in cui sono andata molto vicina ad avere "qualcosa" con un mio amico. 
Amico da 12 anni.
Quando ci siamo incontrati io ero impegnata.
In seguito si e' impegnato anche lui.
E la nostra attrazione si e' trasformata. Ci diciamo tutto, e scherziamo senza problemi su questa cosa.
Poi lui si e' separato.
Io ancora impegnata.
Poi io in crisi nera (non per colpa sua) con il mio ex...e li, stavamo per...
Ma alla fine mi sono tirata indietro.
Siamo ancora amici.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Comunque io mi offenderei moltissimo se un mio amico con cui per casualita' o scelta esclusivamente amicale, dividessi un letto, ci provasse.
> In quanto amico non mi dovrebbe mancare di rispetto.
> Altro paio di maniche se enteambi covassimo una forte attrazione


un amico non mancherà di questo rispetto. le (vere) amicizie sono rare, ma quando ci sono allora non c'è neanche il desiderio sessuale. perché appunto nelle amicizie si può tutto, ma per la salute dell'amicizia, il sesso è tabu. non si tratta di una forzatura. è la natura dell'amicizia di non fare sesso.

e quindi ti può anche capitare di dormire nello stesso letto, perfino nello stesso sacco a pelo senza che ti si accende quella lampadina che altronde invece si accende subito.

nell'amicizia, giorno e notte sono un unico momento e poter contare sull'altro in qualunque situazione vale molto più dell'ordinaria scopata. ma amici possono decidere fare sesso o provare sensazioni che altrimenti non si possono provare, senza che si rovini loro patto. cosa che invece non è possibile nella coppia. nella coppia non c'è amicizia, ma complicità.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma non e' detto.
> Io sono finita qui proprio perche' c'e' stato un momento in cui sono andata molto vicina ad avere "qualcosa" con un mio amico.
> Amico da 12 anni.
> Quando ci siamo incontrati io ero impegnata.
> ...


L'amicizia tra uomo e donna è una chimera. Non dico che non esista, solo che è rarissima.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> devo riascoltarlo quando sono meno incazzato.   per ora sospendo il giudizio


...

Coi Dream Theater. E se ti senti gli Slayer che fai, i pugni a razzo?

P.S: non pestarmi.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> un amico non mancherà di questo rispetto. le (vere) amicizie sono rare, ma quando ci sono allora non c'è neanche il desiderio sessuale. perché appunto nelle amicizie si può tutto, ma per la salute dell'amicizia, il sesso è tabu. non si tratta di una forzatura. è la natura dell'amicizia di non fare sesso.
> 
> e quindi ti può anche capitare di dormire nello stesso letto, perfino nello stesso sacco a pelo senza che ti si accende quella lampadina che altronde invece si accende subito.
> 
> nell'amicizia, giorno e notte sono un unico momento e poter contare sull'altro in qualunque situazione vale molto più dell'ordinaria scopata. ma amici possono decidere fare sesso o provare sensazioni che altrimenti non si possono provare, senza che si rovini loro patto. cosa che invece non è possibile nella coppia. nella coppia non c'è amicizia, ma complicità.


Quoto tutto. Hai espresso quello che intendo per amicizia
Non mi convince l'ultima parte


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quindi? una reazione istintiva non costituisce un 'attrazione.
> per fortuna





Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma non è detto che un amico voglia scoparti! Guarda che gli uomini non sono mica animali! Non è che il pene viva di vita propria dai!!





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma a me non verrebbe nemmeno in mente di provarci sotto le lenzuola con um amico. Boh forse per amicizia indendiamo cose diverse


sono d'accordo con voi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

Ma il concetto di amicizia a cui fate riferimento si basa sul vostro vissuto? So che sembra una domanda banale, ma per chi, come me, non ha riferimenti di amicizie maschili prima dei trentasette anni, è impossibile pensare all'amicizia pura e scevra da qualsiasi riferimento sessuale di cui mi sembra voi parliate.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma il concetto di amicizia a cui fate riferimento si basa sul vostro vissuto? So che sembra una domanda banale, ma per chi, come me, non ha riferimenti di amicizie maschili prima dei trentasette anni, è impossibile pensare all'amicizia pura e scevra da qualsiasi riferimento sessuale di cui mi sembra voi parliate.


Si basa sul loro vissuto verso i 7/8 anni. Fino ai 14, toh.


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma il concetto di amicizia a cui fate riferimento si basa sul vostro vissuto? So che sembra una domanda banale, ma per chi, come me, non ha riferimenti di amicizie maschili prima dei trentasette anni, è impossibile pensare all'amicizia pura e scevra da qualsiasi riferimento sessuale di cui mi sembra voi parliate.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si basa sul loro vissuto verso i 7/8 anni. Fino ai 14, toh.


lo scorso mese ho passato più notti in tenda con un buonissimo amico che conosco da quasi 20 anni. anche se in passato siamo stati più volte a letto nei nostri momenti da single e continua a piacermi sia mentalmente che fisicamente, non mi è venuto in mente di saltargli addosso. così come lui non lo ha più fatto da quando, una quindicina di anni fa, la nostra consolidata "trombamicizia" si è trasformata in un'ottima amicizia priva di momenti scoperecci.

oppure c'è il mio migliore amico, che conosco da 17 anni, con cui di sesso non c'è stata proprio l'ombra.

o anche tanti conoscenti che mi piacciono solo come persone.


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma dormire nello stesso letto non è una situazione normale tra amici! È una cosa molto intima! Se non ci prova lui mi sa che ci provo io! Eccheccazzo! Siamo fatti di carne! Io piuttosto allora dormo sul divano o per terra. Nel momento in cui mi infilo a letto con un uomo so che si sprigionano energie che non sono normali in una relazione di amicizia


Per me è più facile essere tentata e a disagio con uno sconosciuto, magari. Ma non con un amico.

Con un amico, anche nel caso in cui in passato ci fosse stato qualcosa che poi si è trasformato, sarebbe come stare nel letto con un fratello. Penso al mio migliore amico: parliamo di porcate, abbiamo una grandissima confidenza, eppure se dovessi dormire con lui non mi verrebbe nemmeno in mente di farlo. Penso che lo abbraccerei forte e mi intenerirebbe come un orsacchiotto di peluche!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si basa sul loro vissuto verso i 7/8 anni. Fino ai 14, toh.


Quindi secondo te, passata questa età, o rimangono le amicizie già nate e consolidate o l'amicizia tra i due sessi diventa difficilissima da costruire?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma il concetto di amicizia a cui fate riferimento si basa sul vostro vissuto? So che sembra una domanda banale, ma per chi, come me, non ha riferimenti di amicizie maschili prima dei trentasette anni, è impossibile pensare all'amicizia pura e scevra da qualsiasi riferimento sessuale di cui mi sembra voi parliate.


Si sul mio vissuto. Certo è una cosa rara l'ho detto più volte. Ho la fortuna di vivere un'amiciZia così e me la tengo stretta mi auguro che mai ci capiti di provare atttrazione l'uno per l'altra perché perderei un rapporto fondamentale per me negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Per me è più facile essere tentata e a disagio con uno sconosciuto, magari. Ma non con un amico.
> 
> Con un amico, anche nel caso in cui in passato ci fosse stato qualcosa che poi si è trasformato, sarebbe come stare nel letto con un fratello. Penso al mio migliore amico: parliamo di porcate, abbiamo una grandissima confidenza, eppure se dovessi dormire con lui non mi verrebbe nemmeno in mente di farlo. Penso che lo abbraccerei forte e mi intenerirebbe come un orsacchiotto di peluche!


Idem. È bello rifugiarsi in un abbraccio che non ha nessun fine se non quello di "sentirsi" ed "esserci" uno per l'altro


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si basa sul loro vissuto verso i 7/8 anni. Fino ai 14, toh.


No le mie amicizie (2 a dire il vero) sono nate in età adulta. Una inyorno ai 20 e l'altra dopo i 30


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te, passata questa età, o rimangono le amicizie già nate e consolidate o l'amicizia tra i due sessi diventa difficilissima da costruire?


No, non esiste proprio se non in casi rari a morte. Almeno da un lato dei due è attrazione, se non da entrambi. Che poi per miliardi di possibili ragioni quest'attrazione non sfoci in desiderio è un conto, ma di base, senza sovrastrutture, buona metà dei ziliardi di amici che lorsignore dicono di avere le infiocinerebbe senza meno, mentre l'altra metà magari verrebbe concupita dalle stesse.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No le mie amicizie (2 a dire il vero) sono nate in età adulta. Una inyorno ai 20 e l'altra dopo i 30


Uno dei due ti tromberebbe o entrambi. A meno che tu non soffra d'alitosi, come dicevamo.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Agosto 2013)

Mi è capitato di dormire e non fare niente con un'amica con la quale però in passato c'erano stati diversi fuochi d'artificio.

Non nascondo però che, proprio perchè memore di quei fuochi d'artificio, vedendomela distesa accanto, qualche pensiero l'abbia avuto, ma alla fine ha prevalso il buon senso, e........mi sono girato dall'altra parte.


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, non esiste proprio se non in casi rari a morte. Almeno da un lato dei due è attrazione, se non da entrambi. Che poi per miliardi di possibili ragioni quest'attrazione non sfoci in desiderio è un conto, ma di base, senza sovrastrutture, buona metà dei ziliardi di amici che lorsignore dicono di avere le infiocinerebbe senza meno, mentre l'altra metà magari verrebbe concupita dalle stesse.


ma dai, la vedi così brutta? una specie di serie b rispetto alle amicizie con lo stesso sesso?
senza "sovrastrutture" finiresti a letto con buona parte delle tue amiche?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma dai, la vedi così brutta? una specie di serie b rispetto alle amicizie con lo stesso sesso?
> senza "sovrastrutture" finiresti a letto con buona parte delle tue amiche?


Non è brutta, perchè? E' vera. E, tra l'altro, buonissima parte delle mie conoscenze femminili mi porterebbe a letto, mi ci porterebbero loro, intendo.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> .. Insomma io se ho dormito con qualcuno nello stesso letto bene o male ci ho scopato... .


Graziercà  Tu.................ingombri :tette:


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è brutta, perchè? E' vera. E, tra l'altro, buonissima parte delle mie conoscenze femminili mi porterebbe a letto, mi ci porterebbero loro, intendo.


bho...mi dispiacerebbe se valesse anche per i miei amici e conoscenti. sia che ci sia stato qualcosa prima, sia che non si sia mai consumato nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> bho...mi dispiacerebbe se valesse anche per i miei amici e conoscenti. sia che ci sia stato qualcosa prima, sia che non si sia mai consumato nulla.


Ma perchè? Perchè è poco politically correct? Perchè è cinico? Ma è così. Assolutamente. Cioè, io non ci vedo nulla di negativo, che male c'è a trovare attraente una persona, anche se poi non ci farai mai nulla per vattelapesca qual motivo? Noi veniamo attratti dalle persone dell'altro sesso proprio perchè SONO dell'altro sesso, anzitutto.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> bho...mi dispiacerebbe se valesse anche per i miei amici e conoscenti. sia che ci sia stato qualcosa prima, sia che non si sia mai consumato nulla.


Idem


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Perchè è poco politically correct? Perchè è cinico? Ma è così. Assolutamente. Cioè, io non ci vedo nulla di negativo, che male c'è a trovare attraente una persona, anche se poi non ci farai mai nulla per vattelapesca qual motivo? Noi veniamo attratti dalle persone dell'altro sesso proprio perchè SONO dell'altro sesso, anzitutto.


Perché se una persona mi interessasse anche senza volermela scopare, mi piacerebbe essere corrisposta nello stesso modo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Se una persona mi interessasse anche senza volermela scopare, vorrei essere corrisposta nello stesso modo. Tutto qui.


Non ho proprio scritto quello, se leggi bene.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Perchè è poco politically correct? Perchè è cinico? Ma è così. Assolutamente. Cioè, io non ci vedo nulla di negativo, che male c'è a trovare attraente una persona, anche se poi non ci farai mai nulla per vattelapesca qual motivo? Noi veniamo attratti dalle persone dell'altro sesso proprio perchè SONO dell'altro sesso, anzitutto.


Perchè se ognu volta che ti abbraccio o ti faccio una carezza il tuo pensiero è "me la scoperei" dai un significato diverso al mio gesto e mi fa capite che viviamo il nostro rapporto in maniera diversa. Quindi devo smettere di vonsiderarti un vero amico


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè se ognu volta che ti abbraccio o ti faccio una carezza il tuo pensiero è "me la scoperei" dai un significato diverso al mio gesto e mi fa capite che viviamo il nostro rapporto in maniera diversa. Quindi devo smettere di vonsiderarti un vero amico


Io ho scritto che le amicizie tra i sessi nascono principalmente per attrazione reciproca. Questo non vuol dire che ogni volta che ci vediamo sto col cazzo in tiro o ce l'hai fradicia, vuol dire che uno dei due o entrambi idealmente farebbero il passo oltre. Ho scritto idealmente perchè poi, ovviamente, non è che accade sempre per tante ragioni. Vale anche come risposta a Mille.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto. Hai espresso quello che intendo per amicizia
> Non mi convince l'ultima parte


E' il lato difficile dell'amicizia. Si potrebbe voler provare una sensazione che nel contesto di sesso (in coppia) potrebbe essere molto problematica. Un esempio molto semplice è voler sapere cosa si prova al bacio di qualcuno dello stesso sesso. Nella coppia potrebbe avere origine della separazione o di evoluzioni che non si desiderano, come ad esempio diventare soggetto di gossip. Nell'amicizia crea discussione, riflessione, approfondimento, forse anche obiezione e rabbia. Ma non crea impegno. E' una cosa che si potrebbe provare ed è finito lì.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2013)

Mah io non riesco a starci dentro nell'equazione che un fedele sia represso.

Secondo me un fedele non è tanto represso...
In quantoperocciochè...privilegia delle cose nella sua vita a scapito di altre no?

Le privilegia perchè a lui sta bene così...
E quindi si cautela e si protegge no?

Mah...

Allora mettiamo che sia represso...
Allora si dice
Bon adesso ciulo a destra e a vanvera
alla pene di segugio...
Finchè mi passa la repressione...

Dopo infatti sarò meno tentato a tradire...
In quantoperocciocchè alla fine della fiera è sempre la solita minestra...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ho scritto che le amicizie tra i sessi nascono principalmente per attrazione reciproca. Questo non vuol dire che ogni volta che ci vediamo sto col cazzo in tiro o ce l'hai fradicia, vuol dire che uno dei due o entrambi idealmente farebbero il passo oltre. Ho scritto idealmente perchè poi, ovviamente, non è che accade sempre per tante ragioni. Vale anche come risposta a Mille.


Ma ti spieghi allora come mai quando una me va in disgrassia...provo per lei una sana repulsione?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma sai che io...
Insomma sono davvero pochissime le donne che mi attraggono sessualmente?

Cioè voglio dire tutte le altre...mi sono indifferenti...
e se invadono i miei spazi divento molto scortese con loro...e le irrido...

Poi con le altre insomma le bacio...
Non è colpa mia
E' come Nicholson in Something...no?

E' che sono sopraffatto...

Infine a letto mah...dipende che cosa abbiamo fatto prima no?
Se ho ben mangiato e soprattutto ben bevuto...l'imperativo è RONFARE...


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, non esiste proprio se non in casi rari a morte. Almeno da un lato dei due è attrazione, se non da entrambi. Che poi per miliardi di possibili ragioni quest'attrazione non sfoci in desiderio è un conto, ma di base, senza sovrastrutture, buona metà dei ziliardi di amici che lorsignore dicono di avere le infiocinerebbe senza meno, mentre l'altra metà magari verrebbe concupita dalle stesse.


La penso come te.
Almeno uno dei due prova attrazione per l'altro.
Negli anni ho constatato questo.
Il che non vuol dire che ci si possa voler realmente bene.
Se poi l'attrazione e' reciproca si potrebbero venire a creare situazioni particolari


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è brutta, perchè? E' vera. E, tra l'altro, buonissima parte delle mie conoscenze femminili mi porterebbe a letto, mi ci porterebbero loro, intendo.


La modestia e' un gran pregio :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh per me un amico è amico se pendo che potrei sndarci a letto giá non lo considero un amico


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti spieghi allora come mai quando una me va in disgrassia...provo per lei una sana repulsione?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma sai che io...
> Insomma sono davvero pochissime le donne che mi attraggono sessualmente?
> ...


Oddio Conte, con sta storia dei miei spazi qui e lì. Sei piccolo, ovunque ti metti di spazio ne avrai sempre tantissimo, tranquillo.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> La modestia e' un gran pregio :mrgreen:


Modestamente.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Coi Dream Theater. E se ti senti gli Slayer che fai, i pugni a razzo?
> 
> P.S: non pestarmi.


tu pensa che Raining Blood e Angel of Death le trovo perfino rilassanti


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Modestamente.


ancora qui a dire belinate ? a nanna dai che devi ancora fare la doccia .scusatelo per l'ascella pezzata


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu pensa che Raining Blood e Angel of Death le trovo perfino rilassanti


E allora perchè i Dream Theater te fanno incazzà?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancora qui a dire belinate ? a nanna dai che devi ancora fare la doccia .scusatelo per l'ascella pezzata



Gabibba.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu pensa che Raining Blood e Angel of Death le trovo perfino rilassanti


molto belle entrambe, grazie a JB per avermi suggerito di ascoltarle


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora perchè i Dream Theater te fanno incazzà?


no....non è come hai inteso tu.   ero e sono incazzato per motivi miei,lavorativi e non

quindi non riesco ad apprezzare un pezzo che peraltro anche la Matraini mi conferma essere da secondo ascolto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

confermo


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> confermo


Ma se Portnoy manco ci sta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se Portnoy manco ci sta.


ma non c'entra, io mi sento così quando li ascolto
e poi portnoy è tanto coglione quanto è figo


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non c'entra, io mi sento così quando li ascolto
> e poi portnoy è tanto coglione quanto è figo


E' carino sto singolo, ma mica nulla di che. Fai una cosa, ascolta questo:

[video=youtube;qkfdgc5vP8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkfdgc5vP8U[/video]


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem. È bello rifugiarsi in un abbraccio che non ha nessun fine se non quello di "sentirsi" ed "esserci" uno per l'altro


Bello, sì! Condivido pienamente!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' carino sto singolo, ma mica nulla di che. Fai una cosa, ascolta questo:


sono piacevolmente stupita, l'aggiungerò alla mia playlist_ rerum metal fragmenta_


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono piacevolmente stupita, l'aggiungerò alla mia playlist_ rerum metal fragmenta_


Mettici pure questa:

[video=youtube;39frVu8gijg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39frVu8gijg[/video]


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

ma, se uno dei due, in una amicizia prova un interesse differente ... vi è ambiguità. 
non è una cosa, che sta in equilibrio ... cioè, prima o poi, la cosa non regge più. 

e non credo, che sia sempre un'attrazione "fisica" o qualcosa del tipo, che attrae all'inizio. 
può ben essere una passione, un interesse in comune ... un qualcosa che lega i due. 
dipende estremamente, come si vedono le persone. 
alcuni, classificano da subito secondo il sesso, e da ciò scatta il resto. 
altri, il tipo di persona ...

credo ...

sienne


----------



## Anais (7 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma, se uno dei due, in una amicizia prova un interesse differente ... vi è ambiguità.
> non è una cosa, che sta in equilibrio ... cioè, prima o poi, la cosa non regge più.
> ...


Credo sia cosi' da parte delle donne. Essere amiche di un uomo senza metterci di mezzo le pulsioni sessuali.
Ma non giurerei sul contrario.
L'attrazione si attenua poi con il tempo e davvero subentra la pura amicizia...ma forse all'inizio cio' che li avvicina e' il fatto di provare interesse fisico.


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

diciamo che al 99% non è proprio amicizia, tra uomo e donna!
comunque il mio amico-amico è andato a nanna, tutto bene
ho altri amici maschi, ma mi hanno detto chiaramente che sono a disposizione, o qualcosa del genere...
uno l'ho visto proprio oggi, tra l'altro si chiama come me ma con la o (= fro:mrgreen, e non perde occasione per ribadire il concetto
comunque può esserci lo stesso un buon rapporto rispettoso e sereno, anche solido


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che al 99% non è proprio amicizia, tra uomo e donna!
> comunque il mio amico-amico è andato a nanna, tutto bene
> ho altri amici maschi, ma mi hanno detto chiaramente che sono a disposizione, o qualcosa del genere...
> uno l'ho visto proprio oggi, tra l'altro si chiama come me ma con la o (= fro:mrgreen, e non perde occasione per ribadire il concetto
> comunque può esserci lo stesso un buon rapporto rispettoso e sereno, anche solido


Senti quando è andato via posso passare io?
Mi serve un posto per una notte nei tuoi luoghi...
Ovvio avrai il tuo guadagno...
Che il conte non fa mai nulla per nulla...
Che ne dici?

Poi amici come prima no?


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ho scritto che le amicizie tra i sessi nascono principalmente per attrazione reciproca. Questo non vuol dire che ogni volta che ci vediamo sto col cazzo in tiro o ce l'hai fradicia, vuol dire che uno dei due o entrambi idealmente farebbero il passo oltre. Ho scritto idealmente perchè poi, ovviamente, non è che accade sempre per tante ragioni. Vale anche come risposta a Mille.


eh...continuiamo a restare lontani sul peso che dai all'attrazione e sulla presenza di una tensione sessuale.
non dico che non esistano rapporti così, li vedo anch'io. ma per me non sono amicizie vere. o c'è gente che le vive in maniera diversa, boh.

almeno ne abbiamo discusso.
amici come prima?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

Io e il mio amico trentennale siamo amici amici. Nessuno dei due è mai stato infatuato o innamorato dell'altro. Siamo amici, ci divertiamo un sacco insieme, ci raccontiamo tutto, anche le cose più intime, quando sto male lui c'è sempre per ascoltarmi, é proprio un amico vero, al 100%. Però credo che se dormissimo insieme nello stesso letto finiremmo per fare qualcosa. Ma sarebbe proprio la circostanza a far si che succeda. Voglio dire: io quando lo vedo non penso "cazzo chissà che scopate potrei farmi con lui!" ( tra l'altro é veramente superdotato) e nemmeno lui lo pensa di me... Però credo che se dovessimo finire in un letto insieme probabilmente qualcosa succederebbe... perché siamo entrambi molto sensibili a livello di pelle, insomma siamo due maiali. Quindi meglio che non finiamo nello stesso letto perché non sopporterei di perdere la sua amicizia, ho già perso recentemente la mia migliore amica proprio per questioni di sesso e non voglio che succeda mai con lui.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem. È bello rifugiarsi in un abbraccio che non ha nessun fine se non quello di "sentirsi" ed "esserci" uno per l'altro



Certo. È quello che succede sempre con il mio amico.

ma fuori dal letto 






( fuori dal letto? 
Nessuno è perfetto?
Nooooooooo fuori dal letto nessuna pietà!nessuna pietà!!! Miiiiiii)


----------



## Innominata (8 Agosto 2013)

Mi pare che fosse Oscar Wilde a dire che l'amicizia tra uomo e donna puo' esistere, con il concorso di una piccola antipatia fisica. io ho amici maschi con cui mi sento tutti i giorni, ma il solo pensiero mi sembrerebbe un incesto...e allora con i fratelli e le sorelle come la mettiamo? Per il pfoblema fuori o dentro il letto, diciamo che per me non esiste a priori perche' al di fuori del mio letto domestico non dormirei proprio insieme a nessuno, maschi o femmine che siano. Accetterei giusto la presenza di un gatto, e mascho o femmina non farebbe differenza.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io e il mio amico trentennale siamo amici amici. Nessuno dei due è mai stato infatuato o innamorato dell'altro. Siamo amici, ci divertiamo un sacco insieme, ci raccontiamo tutto, anche le cose più intime, quando sto male lui c'è sempre per ascoltarmi, é proprio un amico vero, al 100%. Però credo che se dormissimo insieme nello stesso letto finiremmo per fare qualcosa. Ma sarebbe proprio la circostanza a far si che succeda. Voglio dire: io quando lo vedo non penso "cazzo chissà che scopate potrei farmi con lui!" ( *tra l'altro é veramente superdotato*) e nemmeno lui lo pensa di me... Però credo che se dovessimo finire in un letto insieme probabilmente qualcosa succederebbe... perché siamo entrambi molto sensibili a livello di pelle, insomma siamo due maiali. Quindi meglio che non finiamo nello stesso letto perché non sopporterei di perdere la sua amicizia, ho già perso recentemente la mia migliore amica proprio per questioni di sesso e non voglio che succeda mai con lui.


e chi se ne frega?che vuol dire?
la mia versione da frigida è che a dirla tutta nemmeno con un uomo che mi piace è sicuro che se si dorme nello stesso letto si debba copulare.
un po' di come si chiama, cribbio


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi se ne frega?che vuol dire?
> la mia versione da frigida è che a dirla tutta nemmeno con un uomo che mi piace è sicuro che se si dorme nello stesso letto si debba copulare.
> *un po' di come si chiama, cribbio*


Pudore?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pudore?


macché, facoltà cerebrale rispetto ad una scontata reazione fisica che non vuol dire niente o poco


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A mio modesto parere la differenza fondamentale è fra "cerco" e "mi è capitata". Cercare un'avventura è doloso. Capitarci è colposo.
> 
> Secondo me è umano conoscere persone per scopi diversi dal sesso (lavoro, interessi comuni, ecc.) e poi scoprire eventualmente un'attrazione che si trasforma in altro. Non dico che sia veniale, ma rientra nell'alveo delle cose che possono succedere nella vita di una persona (predisposta o meno a tradire). Dire "a me/noi non capiterà" è assurdo.
> 
> È forse sintomatico di qualche disagio personale e/o di coppia la ricerca spasmodica e indefessa di rapporti extraconiugali. Questo è tradire. In questo caso meglio davvero essere single e trombarsi chi si vuole.


Ahaha sei un paraculo,paraculo vero!D'accordo sul "cerco"il doloso mi sembra appropriato,sul"capitarci"non siamo d'accordo."capitarci"è un colposo con dolo eventuale,ti capita e sai benissimo dove potresti andare  a parare, accetti il rischio.Diciamo che si può anche fare in modo di non farle capitare le cose...!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> macché, facoltà cerebrale rispetto ad una scontata reazione fisica che non vuol dire niente o poco


Quindi Quintina è stupida?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi Quintina è stupida?


no, non è frigida


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi Quintina è stupida?


non travisare.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io e il mio amico trentennale siamo amici amici. Nessuno dei due è mai stato infatuato o innamorato dell'altro. Siamo amici, ci divertiamo un sacco insieme, ci raccontiamo tutto, anche le cose più intime, quando sto male lui c'è sempre per ascoltarmi, é proprio un amico vero, al 100%. Però credo che se dormissimo insieme nello stesso letto finiremmo per fare qualcosa. Ma sarebbe proprio la circostanza a far si che succeda. Voglio dire: io quando lo vedo non penso "cazzo chissà che scopate potrei farmi con lui!" ( tra l'altro é veramente superdotato) e nemmeno lui lo pensa di me... Però credo che se dovessimo finire in un letto insieme probabilmente qualcosa succederebbe... perché siamo entrambi molto sensibili a livello di pelle, insomma siamo due maiali. Quindi meglio che non finiamo nello stesso letto perché non sopporterei di perdere la sua amicizia, ho già perso recentemente la mia migliore amica proprio per questioni di sesso e non voglio che succeda mai con lui.


Io ho un'amica che sa tutti i miei casini extra casa,e parliamo di sesso senza problemi.''Amicizia''nata per lavoro,anche se una volta le e'scappato detto,che l'unico motivo per cui a letto non finiremo mai,e'il coinvolgimento,che sostiene sarebbe fortissimo.Li per li',sono rimasto invornito,non me l'aspettavo...poi non ne abbiamo mai piu'parlato,anche se ogni tanto la battuta spinta la faccio.


----------



## Innominata (8 Agosto 2013)

Ma quale sarebbe esattamente la ragione per cui il sesso e' una specie di locomotiva di tutti i discorsi e di tutti i pensieri, tanto da dover farci pensare anche alla possibilita' di scopare con un amico o con un coinquilino occasionald nel letto? Ormoni?  Metafora metaforicissima del retaggio ancestrale alla necessita' e allacapacita' di continuare la specie, che svettano sempre e comunque? Tanto che sarebbe naturale pensare alla trombata con qualsiasi persona che impatta con il suo bacino su di te magari mentre fai fotoclpie e ti giri di scatto? mi sa che i miei ormoni soni razzisti, o con qualche irregolarita ' strutturale, visto che dopo un po' mi sono sempre annoiata mortalmente.Sara' pure strumento di conoscenza, ma cosi indifferenziato mi pare proprio una fuga dall' eros...poi amando la conversazione, un interloquire che prevede come magico un intercalare  tipo "bella troiona porca maiala vacca, fai miaoo come una micetta" o "montami toro col platanone mondiale" mi costringerebbe a pensare a qualcosa di molto triste per non ridere...Insomma se una cosa e' cosi fenomenale e pregiata perche' deve essere anche cosi indifferenziata?


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Ma*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Io ho un'amica che sa tutti i miei casini extra casa,e parliamo di sesso senza problemi.''Amicizia''nata per lavoro,anche se una volta le e'scappato detto,che l'unico motivo per cui a letto non finiremo mai,e'il coinvolgimento,che sostiene sarebbe fortissimo.Li per li',sono rimasto invornito,non me l'aspettavo...poi non ne abbiamo mai piu'parlato,anche se ogni tanto la battuta spinta la faccio.


Io raramente ho avuto amiche,molte complici,ma amiche vere no,forse una,quando la cosa è passato per qualche trombate è finita malissimo.La simy è l'unica amica che so che non mi deluderebbe mai....!Scazzare si,deludermi mai!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, non è frigida


Quindi o si è stupidi o si è frigidi?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma quale sarebbe esattamente la ragione per cui il sesso e' una specie di locomotiva di tutti i discorsi e di tutti i pensieri, tanto da dover farci pensare anche alla possibilita' di scopare con un amico o con un coinquilino occasionald nel letto? Ormoni? Metafora metaforicissima del retaggio ancestrale alla necessita' e allacapacita' di continuare la specie, che svettano sempre e comunque? Tanto che sarebbe naturale pensare alla trombata con qualsiasi persona che impatta con il suo bacino su di te magari mentre fai fotoclpie e ti giri di scatto? mi sa che i miei ormoni soni razzisti, o con qualche irregolarita ' strutturale, visto che dopo un po' mi sono sempre annoiata mortalmente.Sara' pure strumento di conoscenza, ma cosi indifferenziato mi pare proprio una fuga dall' eros...poi amando la conversazione, un interloquire che prevede come magico un intercalare tipo "bella troiona porca maiala vacca, fai miaoo come una micetta" o "montami toro col platanone mondiale" mi costringerebbe a pensare a qualcosa di molto triste per non ridere...Insomma se una cosa e' cosi fenomenale e pregiata perche' deve essere anche cosi indifferenziata?


Frigida? Oh, lo dice Minni, mica io.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Frigida? Oh, lo dice Minni, mica io.


ti ringrazio per spargere il mio verbo come il maggiordomo di lara croft


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il maggiordomo di lara croft


tutti o quasi tutti a googlare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma quale sarebbe esattamente la ragione per cui il sesso e' una specie di locomotiva di tutti i discorsi e di tutti i pensieri, tanto da dover farci pensare anche alla possibilita' di scopare con un amico o con un coinquilino occasionald nel letto? Ormoni?  Metafora metaforicissima del retaggio ancestrale alla necessita' e allacapacita' di continuare la specie, che svettano sempre e comunque? Tanto che sarebbe naturale pensare alla trombata con qualsiasi persona che impatta con il suo bacino su di te magari mentre fai fotoclpie e ti giri di scatto? mi sa che i miei ormoni soni razzisti, o con qualche irregolarita ' strutturale, visto che dopo un po' mi sono sempre annoiata mortalmente.Sara' pure strumento di conoscenza, ma cosi indifferenziato mi pare proprio una fuga dall' eros...poi amando la conversazione, un interloquire che prevede come magico un intercalare  tipo "bella troiona porca maiala vacca, fai miaoo come una micetta" o "montami toro col platanone mondiale" mi costringerebbe a pensare a qualcosa di molto triste per non ridere...Insomma se una cosa e' cosi fenomenale e pregiata perche' deve essere anche cosi indifferenziata?


Bel post, innominata.
Ma non si parlava di tutti i discorsi e di tutti i pensieri, bensì al caso specifico in cui per qualche motivo o circostanza ( dormire nello stesso letto) si abbini il pensiero del sesso all'amicizia storica.
Ma il discorso assume per forza valenza negativa se gli interlocutori definiscono a priori che l'amicizia non debba comprendere il sesso.
Cioè: non potete fissare gli ostacoli in mezzo alla pista e poi pretendere di correre i 100mt piani.

Edit: non parlo di te, ma in generale dei discorsi che ho letto.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

questo è interessante...ma a quel punto diventa davvero diffcile distinguere una relazione da un'amicizia





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bel post, innominata.
> Ma non si parlava di tutti i discorsi e di tutti i pensieri, bensì al caso specifico in cui per qualche motivo o circostanza ( dormire nello stesso letto) si abbini il pensiero del sesso all'amicizia storica.
> Ma il discorso assume per forza valenza negativa *se gli interlocutori definiscono a priori che l'amicizia non debba* comprendere il sesso.
> Cioè: non potete fissare gli ostacoli in mezzo alla pista e poi pretendere di correre i 100mt piani.
> ...


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi o si è stupidi o si è frigidi?


Frigidi mi pare esagerato.
Magari non così interessati al sesso, oppure non facilmente "eccitabili".
Ma poi, dipende anche dai periodi di vita e da quello che si sta passando.
E' la testa che fa il grande del lavoro no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è interessante...ma a quel punto diventa davvero diffcile distinguere una relazione da un'amicizia


Infatti nel mio caso non la distinguo: non ho gli strumenti conoscitivi per farlo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

strano perché sono gli stessi strumenti usati per mille altre distinzioni 





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti nel mio caso non la distinguo: *non ho gli strumenti conoscitivi *per farlo.


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti nel mio caso non la distinguo: non ho gli strumenti conoscitivi per farlo.


anche l'amicizia è una relazione.   in cui di solito non entra il sesso,perchè le persone non sanno poi gestire le pulsioni e confondono le erezioni coi sentimenti.

e di solito,almeno qui in Italia (altrove non so),non si è abituati ad essere chiari con le persone.

ma essere amici di una donna (di un uomo) di cui si è anche attratti non è impossibile.

se dovessi eliminare o interrompere i rapporti con tutte quelle amiche cui ho detto che le trovo attraenti e desiderabili, forse non avrei più amiche


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bel post, innominata.
> Ma non si parlava di tutti i discorsi e di tutti i pensieri, bensì al caso specifico in cui per qualche motivo o circostanza ( dormire nello stesso letto) si abbini il pensiero del sesso all'amicizia storica.
> Ma il discorso assume per forza valenza negativa se gli interlocutori definiscono a priori che l'amicizia non debba comprendere il sesso.
> Cioè: non potete fissare gli ostacoli in mezzo alla pista e poi pretendere di correre i 100mt piani.
> ...



Credo che molto dipenda dall'idea di amicizia. 
Purtroppo tendo a classificare anche quella. 
Anche con il mio amante ero e sono molto amica, ma non è l'amicizia quella in cui passi ora a confidarti, non l'avrei mai chiamato alle 3 del mattino perchè avevo un problema o semplicemente perchè volevo sentire una voce amica. Se metti il sesso in un'amicizia comunque resta "falsata" da questo.
Innominata giustamente secondo me arriva al paradosso di parlare di incesto. Si per me il mio migliore amico è un fratello, e l'idea di fare sesso con lui mi imbarazza da morire nonostante fisicamente sia tutto tranne che un brutto uomo. Semplicemente è assessuato per me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> strano perché sono gli stessi strumenti usati per mille altre distinzioni


Minerva, spiegami che intendi per favore.
Ho come l'impressione di essere sul punto di capire qualcosa di me.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti quando è andato via posso passare io?
> Mi serve un posto per una notte nei tuoi luoghi...
> Ovvio avrai il tuo guadagno...
> Che il conte non fa mai nulla per nulla...
> ...



a giudicare dalla quantità di valigie che ha scaricato in camera sua, prevedo tempi lunghi...
o forse arriva sua moglie a riprenderselo, chissà!
che situazione particolare, mi devo abituare:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Minerva, spiegami che intendi per favore.
> *Ho come l'impressione di essere sul punto di capire qualcosa di me*.


Madonna.


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> a giudicare dalla quantità di valigie che ha scaricato in camera sua, prevedo tempi lunghi...
> o forse arriva sua moglie a riprenderselo, chissà!
> che situazione particolare, mi devo abituare:singleeye:


Ma cosa ha combinato?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Frigidi mi pare esagerato.
> Magari non così interessati al sesso, oppure non facilmente "eccitabili".
> Ma poi, dipende anche dai periodi di vita e da quello che si sta passando.
> E' la testa che fa il grande del lavoro no?


Non è questione di firgidezza. Quello che volevo dire è che un conto è non usarla affatto la testa, ed un altro è usarla troppo o a sproposito. Cioè sono atteggiamenti (ma forse è meglio dire modi d'essere) che in ogni caso se non nell'immediato alla lunga sono dannosi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna.


Ahahahhahahahh

Edit: era tipo: sparatemi nel culo (?)


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Minerva, spiegami che intendi per favore.
> Ho come l'impressione di essere sul punto di capire qualcosa di me.


 voglio dire che sei in possesso degli stessi strumenti conoscitivi che di solito ti fanno esprimere pareri su tutto come tutti.
capisco che ti servisse sottolineare l'inconsistenza di basi solide ma qui mi pare funzioni sempre così....confusamente e con pressapochismo .poi se davvero siamo ad una svolta dove si parla solo se sicuri e documentati dico subito che non sono all'altezza


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> a giudicare dalla quantità di valigie che ha scaricato in camera sua, prevedo tempi lunghi...
> o forse arriva sua moglie a riprenderselo, chissà!
> che situazione particolare, mi devo abituare:singleeye:


Ospiteresti anche me nella stessa siatuazione? Sappi però che io ti penetrerei a sangue.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma cosa ha combinato?



credo che lei abbia scoperto di avere le corna, da qual poco che ha raccontato lui
chiederò in giro


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ospiteresti anche me nella stessa siatuazione? Sappi però che io ti penetrerei a sangue.


Con un bel cazzo finto chiaramente,con il tuo, il sangue uscirebbe per le risate di free.....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ospiteresti anche me nella stessa siatuazione? Sappi però che io ti penetrerei a sangue.



il fatto è che questo è proprio un amico-amico, ci conosciamo da ragazzini e ovviamente eravamo compagni di baldorie di vario tipo
a te ti ospiterei solo in caso di emergenza conclamata, tipo il paradosso di Kant
ovviamente non te lo auguro!


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con un bel cazzo finto chiaramente,con il tuo, il sangue uscirebbe per le risate di free.....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:singleeye:

vado a curiosare nelle valigie??:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> voglio dire che sei in possesso degli stessi strumenti conoscitivi che di solito ti fanno esprimere pareri su tutto come tutti.
> capisco che ti servisse sottolineare l'inconsistenza di basi solide ma qui mi pare funzioni sempre così....confusamente e con pressapochismo .poi se davvero siamo ad una svolta dove si parla solo se sicuri e documentati dico subito che non sono all'altezza


Infatti io volevo evitare la confusione e il pressappochismo. 
Farfalla ha spiegato bene la sua situazione, per esempio. Lei vive l'amicizia in quel modo asessuato, e se dovesse capitare che  suo amico storico ci provasse lei vi leggerebbe una scorrettezza, ad esempio: perché il rapporto è nato su certe basi, però, e non tanto perché l'amicizia non prevede il sesso così, in astratto.
Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> :singleeye:
> 
> vado a curiosare nelle valigie??:rotfl:


Vai e facci sapere.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti io volevo evitare la confusione e il pressappochismo.
> Farfalla ha spiegato bene la sua situazione, per esempio. Lei vive l'amicizia in quel modo asessuato, e se dovesse capitare che  suo amico storico ci provasse lei vi leggerebbe una scorrettezza, ad esempio: perché il rapporto è nato su certe basi, però, e non tanto perché l'amicizia non prevede il sesso così, in astratto.
> Non so se mi spiego.


per me infatti l'amicizia non prevede il sesso e ciò ne costituisce la differenza più importante


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vai e facci sapere.




in effetti non so com'è messo...che strano
basta la smetto


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> per me infatti l'amicizia non prevede il sesso e ciò ne costituisce la differenza più importante


Sono d'accordo!


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Credo sia cosi' da parte delle donne. Essere amiche di un uomo senza metterci di mezzo le pulsioni sessuali.
> Ma non giurerei sul contrario.
> L'attrazione si attenua poi con il tempo e davvero subentra la pura amicizia...ma forse all'inizio cio' che li avvicina e' il fatto di provare interesse fisico.


Forse nella maggior parte dei casi è come dici tu. Nel caso del mio migliore amico, ad esempio, c'è stato del sesso a un certo punto e anche un suo innamoramento. Ma è un sentimento che si è trasformato nel tempo. Anzi, forse aver condiviso certe cose ci ha resi più complici e aperti: ci diciamo veramente tutto tutto. E ci siamo sempre l'uno per l'altra.

Il mio attuale compagno, invece, ha diverse amiche a cui vuole molto bene nei confronti delle quali non c'è mai stata alcuna pulsione sessuale. 

La sua migliore amica è una donna  bellissima, sono amici da tanti anni, si sono sempre aiutati nei momenti brutti della loro vita e condividono quotidianamente quelli belli. Ed è un'amicizia talmente pulita che a lui non è mai venuto in mente in tanti anni di fare riferimenti sessuali, nemmeno in forma ironica.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti io volevo evitare la confusione e il pressappochismo.
> Farfalla ha spiegato bene la sua situazione, per esempio. Lei vive l'amicizia in quel modo asessuato, e se dovesse capitare che suo amico storico ci provasse lei vi leggerebbe una scorrettezza, ad esempio: perché il rapporto è nato su certe basi, però, e non tanto perché l'amicizia non prevede il sesso così, in astratto.
> Non so se mi spiego.


Non una scorrettezza ma il crollo di una mia convinzione di quel rapporto. Sicuramente sarei delusa, ma non per il fatto in se quanto per aver perso una cosa in cui credevo.


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è questione di firgidezza. Quello che volevo dire è che un conto è non usarla affatto la testa, ed un altro è usarla troppo o a sproposito. Cioè sono atteggiamenti (ma forse è meglio dire modi d'essere) che in ogni caso se non nell'immediato alla lunga sono dannosi.


Mettiamo il caso che tu abbia una cara amica e che tu sia attratto da lei ma che tu avessi la certezza che lei non lo è da te.
Continueresti a starle vicino ogni volta che lei ti "chiama"?
Oppure in fondo spereresti ni qualcosa d'altro?


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me infatti l'amicizia non prevede il sesso e ciò ne costituisce la differenza più importante



quoto
però si può chiarire, se necessario, e può esserci lo stesso un bel rapporto
tipo quello che ho io con "fro", colazioni insieme, scambi di favori reciproci, cose così


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me infatti l'amicizia non prevede il sesso e ciò ne costituisce la differenza più importante


Allora ripeto la domanda di ieri sera: si tratta di un "per me" perché pensi che debba essere così, perché pensi che così l'amicizia funzioni meglio e renda di più, o di un "per me" perché nella tua vita hai identificato sempre con l' amicizia quel modo di vivere il rapporto senza sesso e ti è sempre successo così?
Ovviamente prendo spunto da te,ma può rispondere chi vuole.


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

se gli amici/che servono anche a sostenerti nei momenti di bisogno, è possibile che, se uno dei due non tXXXXi da tempo e ne senta la necessità, di certo l'altro accoglirà la sua richiesta: altrimenti che amico è?


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> quoto
> però si può chiarire, se necessario, e può esserci lo stesso un bel rapporto
> tipo quello che ho io con "fro", colazioni insieme, scambi di favori reciproci, cose così


Quindi posso chiederti da amico qualsiasi favore?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> però si può chiarire, se necessario, e può esserci lo stesso un bel rapporto
> tipo quello che ho io con "fro", colazioni insieme, scambi di favori reciproci, cose così


si può chiarire tutto e tutto si può trasformare.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi posso chiederti da amico qualsiasi favore?:rotfl:



sì certo
presto anche il cess...ops! la macchina senza problemi
tu la presteresti?
attenzione a quello che rispondi


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Ti*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora ripeto la domanda di ieri sera: si tratta di un "per me" perché pensi che debba essere così, perché pensi che così l'amicizia funzioni meglio e renda di più, o di un "per me" perché nella tua vita hai identificato sempre con l' amicizia quel modo di vivere il rapporto senza sesso e ti è sempre successo così?
> Ovviamente prendo spunto da te,ma può rispondere chi vuole.


Ti rispondo io,per oscuro l'amicizia fra un uomo e una donna dovrebbe essere asessuata,ma è quello che penso io,dal momento che si arriva al sesso,il rischio di rovinare l'amicizia diventa troppo alto!


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non una scorrettezza ma il crollo di una mia convinzione di quel rapporto. Sicuramente sarei delusa, ma non per il fatto in se quanto per aver perso una cosa in cui credevo.


vero Farfy,ti diro'che sono felice che la mia amica non abbia ceduto alle mie tentazioni.adesso sarebbe casino,sa benissimo che non sono fedele a nessuna.Poi pensa..anche stanotte si e'sognata che mia moglie,che non conosce,la menava per gelosia.


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Forse nella maggior parte dei casi è come dici tu. Nel caso del mio migliore amico, ad esempio, c'è stato del sesso a un certo punto e anche un suo innamoramento. Ma è un sentimento che si è trasformato nel tempo. Anzi, forse aver condiviso certe cose ci ha resi più complici e aperti: ci diciamo veramente tutto tutto. E ci siamo sempre l'uno per l'altra.
> 
> Il mio attuale compagno, invece, ha diverse amiche a cui vuole molto bene nei confronti delle quali non c'è mai stata alcuna pulsione sessuale.
> 
> La sua migliore amica è una donna  bellissima, sono amici da tanti anni, si sono sempre aiutati nei momenti brutti della loro vita e condividono quotidianamente quelli belli. Ed è un'amicizia talmente pulita che a lui non è mai venuto in mente in tanti anni di fare riferimenti sessuali, nemmeno in forma ironica.


Credo fermamente che un'attrazione iniziale si possa consolidare come splendida amicizia.
Anche il mio migliore amico (da una vita intera) ha sempre professato di essere un pò "innamorato" di me ma sa che io non provo nessunissima pulsione fisica verso di lui.
Sto male solo a pensarci...anzi...non riesco propio nemmeno a pensare a quello!
Beh, lui è andato oltre e sento che quando mi sta vicino lo fa perchè mi vuole realmente bene.
Anche pechè negli anni, è ovvio che l'attrazione scema, fino a scomparire (immagino).
Se invece l'attrazione fra due amici è reciproca...credo ci sia sempre la possibilità che si passi ad altro.
A me con un altro caro amico è successo così, o meglio, non è successo perchè mi sono tirata indietro...però ci siamo andati vicino.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

ma chiara...scusa , ripeto ancora una volta che questi discorsai li puoi allora applicare ad ogni cosa che diciamo...
 certo che parlo per le cognizioni che ho , la vita che ho vissuto, il carattere che mi ritrovo, quello che ho mangiato a colazione...
non è normale che sia così?
c'è qualcuno che riesce ad esprimere pareri che non si portino dietro la propria esistenza? 





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Alloaripeto la domanda di ieri sera: si tratta di un "per me" perché pensi che debba essere così, perché pensi che così l'amicizia funzioni meglio e renda di più, o di un "per me" perché nella tua vita hai identificato sempre con l' amicizia quel modo di vivere il rapporto senza sesso e ti è sempre successo così?
> Ovviamente prendo spunto da te,ma può rispondere chi vuole.


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti rispondo io,per oscuro l'amicizia fra un uomo e una donna dovrebbe essere asessuata,ma è quello che penso io,dal momento che si arriva al sesso,*il rischio di rovinare l'amicizia diventa troppo alto*!


no, è solo camiare tipologia di rapporto, anzi meglio, è solo chiamarla diversamente.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> no, è solo camiare tipologia di rapporto, anzi meglio, è solo chiamarla diversamente.


Dipende dal carattere,poi subentra la gelosia,la possessività...e tanti altri cazzi!


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Credo fermamente che un'attrazione iniziale si possa consolidare come splendida amicizia.
> Anche il mio migliore amico (da una vita intera) ha sempre professato di essere un pò "innamorato" di me ma sa che io non provo nessunissima pulsione fisica verso di lui.
> Sto male solo a pensarci...anzi...non riesco propio nemmeno a pensare a quello!
> Beh, lui è andato oltre e sento che quando mi sta vicino lo fa perchè mi vuole realmente bene.
> ...


dissento.che ci sia un calo fisiologico è normale , come sono naturali alti e bassi continui nei lunghi percorsi di vita; ma non è detto che cessi completamente proprio per la facoltà che abbiamo di rinnovarci e per gli eventi che se arrivano a logorare un rapporto a volte lo rinsaldano e rinfrescano


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende dal carattere,poi subentra *la gelosia,la possessività*...e tanti altri cazzi!


bravo, non è di per sè il sesso a fare la differenza, è il corredo al sesso per una persona che si vuol bene.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no, è solo camiare tipologia di rapporto, anzi meglio, è solo chiamarla diversamente.


come?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

come mai non conosce tua moglie?





lothar57 ha detto:


> vero Farfy,ti diro'che sono felice che la mia amica non abbia ceduto alle mie tentazioni.adesso sarebbe casino,sa benissimo che non sono fedele a nessuna.Poi pensa..anche stanotte si e'sognata che mia moglie,che non conosce,la menava per gelosia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chiara...scusa , ripeto ancora una volta che questi discorsai li puoi allora applicare ad ogni cosa che diciamo...
> certo che parlo per le cognizioni che ho , la vita che ho vissuto, il carattere che mi ritrovo, quello che ho mangiato a colazione...
> non è normale che sia così?
> c'è qualcuno che riesce ad esprimere pareri che non si portino dietro la propria esistenza?


Non mi spiego bene.
Per restare nel caso: c'è chi stabilisce a priori cosa debba essere l'amicizia, l'amore, la politica, il passato di verdura e da lì non si discosta.
Esempio personale: se nel mio vissuto l'amicizia non esclude il sesso, io comunque non escludo di poter vivere un'amicizia in cui il sesso non ci sia, anzi.


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come?


è quello che più chiaramente ha detto oscuro.


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

Vorrei provare a dire anche la mia.
Secondo me è solo una questioni di significati che vengono dati al termine amicizia.
E' ovvio che una grande amicizia tra uomo e donna è rarissima se si esclude totalmente un'attrazione (anche minima) da parte di entrambi.
Ma perché non si possono chiamare grandi amicizie anche quelle dove c'è un minimo di attrazione? Siamo essere umani dotati di cervello e sappiamo benissimo tenere a bada queste cose.
A mio modo di vedere quando due persone diventano amiche è perché si piacciono. Dal mio punto di vista ci può essere difficilmente un'amicizia se non esiste comunque una minima attrazione (anche a livello inconscio). Io ho sempre avuto molte amiche donne e tutte quante più o meno le reputavo molto interessanti e piacenti. Ho dormito più volte con alcune di loro in letti matrimoniali senza che succedesse nulla. Io non ci ho provato e loro neppure. Ma bisogna per forza scopare se si dorme assieme? A volte si può anche pensare di dormire.
Con qualche amica invece è successo qualcosa quando ero single e loro lo erano altrettanto. Una di queste è ancora una delle mie più grandi amiche. 

Buscopann


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dissento.che ci sia un calo fisiologico è normale , come sono naturali alti e bassi continui nei lunghi percorsi di vita; ma non è detto che cessi completamente proprio per la facoltà che abbiamo di rinnovarci e per gli eventi che se arrivano a logorare un rapporto a volte lo rinsaldano e rinfrescano


Ma forse tu parli di un rapporto di coppia.
Non credi che se un amico da una vita, prova o ha provato iniziale attrazione per te, senza avere mai riscontri positivi da parte tua ma anzi, avendo la assoluta certezza che non provi la benchè minima attrazione sessuale...dopo un pò, passi anche a lui?
Magari può subentrare una sorta di "innamoramento" ma più diciamo...spirituale (passami il termine)


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

io lo escludo.invece della politica e del passato di verdura son già più possibilista





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non mi spiego bene.
> Per restare nel caso: c'è chi stabilisce a priori cosa debba essere l'amicizia, l'amore, la politica, il passato di verdura e da lì non si discosta.
> Esempio personale: se nel mio vissuto l'amicizia non esclude il sesso, io comunque non escludo di poter vivere un'amicizia in cui il sesso non ci sia, anzi.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> bravo, non è di per sè il sesso a fare la differenza, è il corredo al sesso per una persona che si vuol bene.


Grazie per il bravo,ma sono consapevole di essere un uomo con due coglioni parecchio ingombranti!:up:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma forse tu parli di un rapporto di coppia.
> Non credi che se un amico da una vita, prova o ha provato iniziale attrazione per te, senza avere mai riscontri positivi da parte tua ma anzi, avendo la assoluta certezza che non provi la benchè minima attrazione sessuale...dopo un pò, passi anche a lui?
> Magari può subentrare una sorta di "innamoramento" ma più diciamo...spirituale (passami il termine)


sì, hai ragione...questo capita


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Vorrei provare a dire anche la mia.
> Secondo me è solo una questioni di significati che vengono dati al termine amicizia.
> E' ovvio che una grande amicizia tra uomo e donna è rarissima se si esclude totalmente un'attrazione (anche minima) da parte di entrambi.
> Ma perché non si possono chiamare grandi amicizie anche quelle dove c'è un minimo di attrazione? Siamo essere umani dotati di cervello e sappiamo benissimo tenere a bada queste cose.
> ...


Si,infatti è una questione soggettiva.Le mie più grandi complici sono state anche molto amiche,c'erano pure pisellate a nastro,l'amicizia per me non prevede penetril.Io sono così!


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vorrei provare a dire anche la mia.
> Secondo me è solo una questioni di significati che vengono dati al termine amicizia.
> E' ovvio che una grande amicizia tra uomo e donna è rarissima se si esclude totalmente un'attrazione (anche minima) da parte di entrambi.
> Ma perché non si possono chiamare grandi amicizie anche quelle dove c'è un minimo di attrazione? Siamo essere umani dotati di cervello e sappiamo benissimo tenere a bada queste cose.
> ...


notiamo che anche quando capita di fare sesso rimane episodico per poter davvero definire amicizia .allora può essere questa una definizione più precisa?
si può fare o desiderare di fare sesso con un amico ma questo se ripetuto trasforma la cosa in relazione..
è così?


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie per il bravo,ma sono consapevole di essere un uomo con due coglioni parecchio ingombranti!:up:


sei volgare, SALLO.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Mettiamo il caso che tu abbia una cara amica e che tu sia attratto da lei ma che tu avessi la certezza che lei non lo è da te.
> Continueresti a starle vicino ogni volta che lei ti "chiama"?
> Oppure in fondo spereresti ni qualcosa d'altro?


Non spererei assolutamente in nulla. Può pure piacermi senza essere ricambiato, oppure possiamo piacerci entrambi, o io a lei ma non lei a me (caso tipo quest'ultimo), ma se non è cosa non è cosa.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

comunque secondo me, premesso che le vere amicizie si contano sulle dita di una mano, esistono le amicizie "eterne", ovvero quelle amicizie di lunga data che sono evergreen anche se non ci si vede per un po' di tempo, e quando ci si rivede,  tutto è come prima
non è mica necessario, per essere amici veri, fare, spesso, cose assieme
da qui ne discende che il sesso non c'entra nulla, secondo me!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> comunque secondo me, premesso che le vere amicizie si contano sulle dita di una mano, esistono le amicizie "eterne", ovvero quelle amicizie di lunga data che sono evergreen anche se non ci si vede per un po' di tempo, e quando ci si rivede,  tutto è come prima
> non è mica necessario, per essere amici veri, fare, spesso, cose assieme
> da qui ne discende che il sesso non c'entra nulla, secondo me!


Ma che cazzo dici


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*No*



Lui ha detto:


> sei volgare, SALLO.


No,sono solo diretto!La volgarità è negli occhi di chi guarda,la volgarità spesso è celata dietro pensieri espressi correttamente ed in maniera forbita.Quando e se avrai la mia esperienza di vita capirai....il tuo percorso è ancora lungo.Goditi la mia presenza e fanne tesoro.:up:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> comunque secondo me, premesso che le vere amicizie si contano sulle dita di una mano, esistono le amicizie "eterne", ovvero quelle amicizie di lunga data che sono evergreen anche se non ci si vede per un po' di tempo, e quando ci si rivede,  tutto è come prima
> non è mica necessario, per essere amici veri, fare, spesso, cose assieme
> da qui ne *discende* che il sesso non c'entra nulla, secondo me!


se discende da lì chi può dubitarne?:singleeye:


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> *Credo fermamente che un'attrazione iniziale si possa consolidare come splendida amicizia.*
> Anche il mio migliore amico (da una vita intera) ha sempre professato di essere un pò "innamorato" di me ma sa che io non provo nessunissima pulsione fisica verso di lui.
> Sto male solo a pensarci...anzi...non riesco propio nemmeno a pensare a quello!
> Beh, lui è andato oltre e sento che quando mi sta vicino lo fa perchè mi vuole realmente bene.
> ...


Anch'io. Ci sono addirittura amori che si trasformano in splendide amicizie, quindi la componente sesso ritengo possa esistere, o all'inizio o anche alla fine: non sono rari i casi in cui un'amicizia tra uomo e donna si è trasformata in altro. Ma io non ritengo che questo possa sminuire il valore di quell'amicizia nel momento in cui è stata vissuta come tale. 

In ogni caso, per la mia esperienza, sono comunque pochi gli uomini che danno valore all'amicizia con le donne in modo realmente disinteressato.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Anch'io. Ci sono addirittura amori che si *trasformano* in splendide amicizie, quindi la componente sesso ritengo possa esistere, o all'inizio o anche alla fine: non sono rari i casi in cui un'amicizia tra uomo e donna si è trasformata in altro. Ma io non ritengo che questo possa sminuire il valore di quell'amicizia nel momento in cui è stata vissuta come tale.
> 
> In ogni caso, per la mia esperienza, sono comunque pochi gli uomini che danno valore all'amicizia con le donne in modo realmente disinteressato.


vedete che la trasformazione presuppone sempre la fine delle copule


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non spererei assolutamente in nulla. Può pure piacermi senza essere ricambiato, oppure possiamo piacerci entrambi, o io a lei ma non lei a me (caso tipo quest'ultimo), ma se non è cosa non è cosa.


Ok.
La penso anche io così.
E anche nel caso che ci si piaccia entrambi la cosa può assolutamente essere tenuta sotto controllo, perchè, dai, per me è innegabile che se si finisse a letto l'amicizia ne risentirebbe.
Molto meglio scherzarci su a volte e buttarla sul ridere


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> vedete che la trasformazione presuppone sempre la fine delle copule


La fine o l'inizio...!


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici





Minerva ha detto:


> se discende da lì chi può dubitarne?:singleeye:



intendevo dire:

esistono amicizie, degne di questo nome, in cui per una serie di motivi si fanno poche cose assieme...figuriamoci il sesso!
ora è più chiaro?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La fine o l'inizio...!


giusto, dottor oscuro


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> notiamo che anche quando capita di fare sesso rimane episodico per poter davvero definire amicizia .allora può essere questa una definizione più precisa?
> si può fare o desiderare di fare sesso con un amico ma questo se ripetuto trasforma la cosa in relazione..
> è così?


Non ho capito benissimo la tua domanda. Ti rispondo per quello che mi è sembrato di capire.
Secondo me se escludiamo totalmente l'attrazione tra due persone (anche inconscia) è quasi impossibile che ci possa essere amicizia tra uomo e donna. Tra uomo e donna ci si sceglie perché ci si piace, anche in un rapporto di amicizia.
Poi che questa attrazione si concretizzi o meno non è importante. A volte siamo noi che non vogliamo assolutamente che si concretizzi, perché scegliamo quella persona come amica.
Se poi eventualmente dovesse inaspettatamente concretizzarsi anche qualcosa, ma poi il rapporto ritorna col tempo a essere una grande amicizia...che problema c'è? E' sempre una grande amicizia. Anzi, per quello che mi riguarda, le mie amiche donne con cui è successo qualcosa le sento ancora più intime proprio perché si è condiviso qualcosa di molto importante e divertente.
Potrei dormirci 100-1000 volte in un letto matrimoniale assieme oggi. Io felicemente sposato. Loro altrettanto. La certezza assoluta non è di questo mondo. Ma mi gioco le palle (tutte e due) che non succederebbe proprio nulla.

Buscopann


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Anch'io. Ci sono addirittura amori che si trasformano in splendide amicizie, quindi la componente sesso ritengo possa esistere, o all'inizio o anche alla fine: non sono rari i casi in cui un'amicizia tra uomo e donna si è trasformata in altro. Ma io non ritengo che questo possa sminuire il valore di quell'amicizia nel momento in cui è stata vissuta come tale.
> 
> In ogni caso, per la mia esperienza, sono comunque pochi gli uomini che danno valore all'amicizia con le donne in modo realmente disinteressato.


Si, forse si può passare dall'essere amici a essere coppia.
Ma amici che quando si vedono fanno pure sesso...mah, secondo me non è una cosa che potrebbe funzionare.
Forse se fosse un avvenimento sporadico. Di certo non la costante.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ho capito benissimo la tua domanda. Ti rispondo per quello che mi è sembrato di capire.
> Secondo me se escludiamo totalmente l'attrazione tra due persone (anche inconscia) è quasi impossibile che ci possa essere amicizia tra uomo e donna. Tra uomo e donna ci si sceglie perché ci si piace, anche in un rapporto di amicizia.
> Poi che questa attrazione si concretizzi o meno non è importante. A volte siamo noi che non vogliamo assolutamente che si concretizzi, perché scegliamo quella persona come amica.
> Se poi eventualmente dovesse inaspettatamente concretizzarsi anche qualcosa, ma poi il rapporto ritorna col tempo a essere una grande amicizia...che problema c'è? E' sempre una grande amicizia. Anzi, per quello che mi riguarda, le mie amiche donne con cui è successo qualcosa le sento ancora più intime proprio perché si è condiviso qualcosa di molto importante e divertente.
> ...


ma quello non è il fascino?
succede di avere amici/che affascinanti, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ok.
> La penso anche io così.
> E anche nel caso che ci si piaccia entrambi la cosa può assolutamente essere tenuta sotto controllo, perchè, dai, per me è innegabile che se si finisse a letto l'amicizia ne risentirebbe.
> Molto meglio scherzarci su a volte e buttarla sul ridere


Mi pare che tu/voi diate al sesso un'importanza eccessiva.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> giusto, dottor oscuro


Grazie  per voi sono semplicemente oscuro,trattatemi come uno di voi!Non voglio mettere a disagio nessuno,infondo sono anche una persona semplice e alla mano.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ho capito benissimo la tua domanda. Ti rispondo per quello che mi è sembrato di capire.
> Secondo me se escludiamo totalmente l'attrazione tra due persone (anche inconscia) è quasi impossibile che ci possa essere amicizia tra uomo e donna. Tra uomo e donna ci si sceglie perché ci si piace, anche in un rapporto di amicizia.
> Poi che questa attrazione si concretizzi o meno non è importante. A volte siamo noi che non vogliamo assolutamente che si concretizzi, perché scegliamo quella persona come amica.
> Se poi eventualmente dovesse inaspettatamente concretizzarsi anche qualcosa, ma poi il rapporto ritorna col tempo a essere una grande amicizia...che problema c'è? E' sempre una grande amicizia. Anzi, per quello che mi riguarda, le mie amiche donne con cui è successo qualcosa le sento ancora più intime proprio perché si è condiviso qualcosa di molto importante e divertente.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo.Potrebbe piacermi la testa di una donna,il suo modo di porsi,e magarli non vederla proprio a 90gradi o no?


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quello non è il fascino?
> succede di avere amici/che affascinanti, no?


Io ho sempre e solo avuto amiche che reputavo interessanti o affascinanti. Come faccio a diventare amico di una persona che non ritengo interessante?

Buscopann


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu/voi diate al sesso un'importanza eccessiva.


Ma non in generale.
Solo riferito all'amicizia.
Mi sembra di aver ripetuto diverse volte che a me, per esempio, un tradimento da parte del mio ex non avrebbe sconvolto più di tanto.
Se si fosse innamorato di un'altra e se se ne fosse voluto andare con lei...mah, forse quello si.
Ma il resto, lascia il tempo che trova. Sono altri i tradimento che fanno male (per me).
Quindi tu credi che fare sesso con un caro amico poi non faccia cambiare il rapporto?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie  per voi sono semplicemente oscuro,trattatemi come uno di voi!Non voglio mettere a disagio nessuno,infondo sono anche una persona semplice e alla mano.


noi però pensiamo che sia meglio si mantenga un filo le distanze ma ci possiamo accontentare di un vostra graziosa maestà


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.Potrebbe piacermi la testa di una donna,il suo modo di porsi,e magarli non vederla proprio a 90gradi o no?


Guarda che se reputo una donna interessante o affascinante...non  è detto che la voglia vedere necessariamente a 90 gradi. Secondo me dai un'importanza eccessiva al lato sessuale. Chi è un po' più frivolo da quel punto di vista non è di certo un animale. O almeno io non mi ritengo tale.

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Io ho sempre e solo avuto amiche che reputavo interessanti o affascinanti. Come faccio a diventare amico di una persona che non ritengo interessante?
> 
> Buscopann


Appunto per me,una donna interessante potrebbe anche non attrarmi sui 90 gradi....!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu/voi diate al sesso un'importanza eccessiva.


Stavo giusto per dire che sono arrivata alla conclusione che dipende molto dall'importanza che si da al sesso
Io non riuscirei ad andare a letto con uno e poi continuare a frequentarlo come se questo non fosse successo.
Proprio perchè se vado a letto con un uomo sono attratta da lui, conivolta in qualche modo e tutto questo per me è già oltre l'amicizia. E questa attrazione e coinvolgimento non ce l'ho con un amico.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> noi però pensiamo che sia meglio si mantenga un filo le distanze ma ci possiamo accontentare di un vostra graziosa maestà


Vediamo!


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io ho sempre e solo avuto amiche che reputavo interessanti o affascinanti. Come faccio a diventare amico di una persona che non ritengo interessante?
> 
> Buscopann


sì certo, però il fascino di solito è percepito da tutti o quasi, è un po' diverso...

per dire: il mio amico "fro" è un grezzone con l'accento barese, ma molto simpatico
non lo definirei affascinante!


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Ma*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda che se reputo una donna interessante o affascinante...non è detto che la voglia vedere necessariamente a 90 gradi. Secondo me dai un'importanza eccessiva al lato sessuale. Chi è un po' più frivolo da quel punto di vista non è di certo un animale. O almeno io non mi ritengo tale.
> 
> Buscopann


Io penso di dare molta importanza all'aspetto amicale invece,contaminarlo con randellate a vario titolo non è contemplato nel mio modo di essere!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ho capito benissimo la tua domanda. Ti rispondo per quello che mi è sembrato di capire.
> *Secondo me se escludiamo totalmente l'attrazione tra due persone (anche inconscia) è quasi impossibile che ci possa essere amicizia tra uomo e donna. Tra uomo e donna ci si sceglie perché ci si piace, anche in un rapporto di amicizia.
> *Poi che questa attrazione si concretizzi o meno non è importante. A volte siamo noi che non vogliamo assolutamente che si concretizzi, perché scegliamo quella persona come amica.
> Se poi eventualmente dovesse inaspettatamente concretizzarsi anche qualcosa, ma poi il rapporto ritorna col tempo a essere una grande amicizia...che problema c'è? E' sempre una grande amicizia. Anzi, per quello che mi riguarda, le mie amiche donne con cui è successo qualcosa le sento ancora più intime proprio perché si è condiviso qualcosa di molto importante e divertente.
> ...


Sono d'accordo ma il piacersi e l'attrazione può essere non ti tipo sessuale.
A me il mio amico piace molto, spesso è davvero figo e glielo dico. Ma questo non mi ha mai fatto pensare di finirci a letto. Anzi l'idea mi fa sorridere, sarebbe una cosa volutamente forzata


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stavo giusto per dire che sono arrivata alla conclusione che dipende molto dall'importanza che si da al sesso
> Io non riuscirei ad andare a letto con uno e poi continuare a frequentarlo come se questo non fosse successo.
> Proprio perchè se vado a letto con un uomo sono attratta da lui, conivolta in qualche modo e tutto questo per me è già oltre l'amicizia. E questa attrazione e coinvolgimento non ce l'ho con un amico.


Secondo me, anche inconsciamente, ce l'abbiamo sempre verso una grande amicizia. L'amicizia è comunque un'attrazione: mentale, empatica, emotiva. 
Poi è ovvio che ognuno di noi reagisce a modo suo nel momento in cui si prende coscienza che l'attrazione diventa qualcosa di più oppure, inaspettatamente, si finisce a letto.

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> sì certo, però il fascino di solito è percepito da tutti o quasi, è un po' diverso...
> 
> per dire: il mio amico "fro" è un grezzone con l'accento barese, ma molto simpatico
> non lo definirei affascinante!


E questo è il mio problema,avrei voluto sempre essere solo amico delle donne,invece il mio carisma mi ha condotto sempre su strade impervie e voluttuose!


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si, forse si può passare dall'essere amici a essere coppia.
> Ma* amici che quando si vedono fanno pure sesso*...mah, secondo me non è una cosa che potrebbe funzionare.
> Forse se fosse un avvenimento sporadico. Di certo non la costante.


No, no. Mi sono spiegata male. Intendevo dire che ci sono amici che dopo anni senza nessun tipo di attrazione sessuale, si sono messi insieme diventando una coppia. Questo, per me, non rende meno bella e vera l'amicizia che c'è stata prima.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E questo è il mio problema,avrei voluto sempre essere solo amico delle donne,invece il mio carisma mi ha condotto sempre su strade impervie e voluttuose!



bè, ma è ovvio, tu le fai sognare!
è colpa tua


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me, anche inconsciamente, ce l'abbiamo sempre verso una grande amicizia. L'amicizia è comunque un'attrazione: mentale, empatica, emotiva.
> Poi è ovvio che ognuno di noi reagisce a modo suo nel momento in cui si prende coscienza che l'attrazione diventa qualcosa di più oppure, inaspettatamente, si finisce a letto.
> 
> Buscopann


Perfetto,l'attrazione empatica non è collegata a quella sessuale.Spesso son finito con donne che non stimavo e che non mi erano anche simpatiche,ci scopavo per quello forse...!


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> bè, ma è ovvio, tu le fai sognare!
> è colpa tua


il sogno finisce sempre quando mi calo i pantaloni...come mai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> No, no. Mi sono spiegata male. Intendevo dire che ci sono amici che dopo anni senza nessun tipo di attrazione sessuale, si sono messi insieme diventando una coppia. Questo, per me, non rende meno bella e vera l'amicizia che c'è stata prima.


Concordo.


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io penso di dare molta importanza all'aspetto amicale invece,contaminarlo con randellate a vario titolo non è contemplato nel mio modo di essere!:up:


Certo..ma questo è un meccanismo mentale dettato dai tuoi valori. A livello inconscio tutti scegliamo le nostre amicizie dell'altro sesso in base a una compatibilità, a un interesse e a un'attrazione più o meno inconscia. Sono poi i nostri valori che dettano confini e regole all'amicizia. Ma questo è un meccanismo mentale, non emotivo.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

se una povera donnina ora non può starsene in pace a spettegolare con un amico senza che subentri la solita tediosa complicazione del sesso questa vita davvero diventa pesantissima.
santo cielo ...c'è uno spazio freesex che voglio chiedere asilo politico:santarellina:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Perfetto,l'attrazione empatica non è collegata a quella sessuale*.Spesso son finito con donne che non stimavo e che non mi erano anche simpatiche,ci scopavo per quello forse...!


quoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo..ma questo è un meccanismo mentale dettato dai tuoi valori.* A livello inconscio tutti scegliamo le nostre amicizie dell'altro sesso in base a una compatibilità, a un interesse e a un'attrazione più o meno inconscia*. Sono poi i nostri valori che dettano confini e regole all'amicizia. Ma questo è un meccanismo mentale, non emotivo.
> 
> Buscopann


Non sono d'accordo


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo..ma questo è un meccanismo mentale dettato dai tuoi valori. A livello inconscio tutti scegliamo le nostre amicizie dell'altro sesso in base a una compatibilità, a un interesse e a un'attrazione più o meno inconscia. Sono poi i nostri valori che dettano confini e regole all'amicizia. Ma questo è un meccanismo mentale, non emotivo.
> 
> Buscopann


Appunto,è una questione meramente soggettiva e persoAnale nel mio caso!


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> il sogno finisce sempre quando mi calo i pantaloni...come mai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma smettila!

comunque, io ho trovato affascinanti alcuni uomini molto più vecchi, alla Giannini o Gasmann per dire
ovviamente non sono miei amici, troppa differenza di età, ma nemmeno ho mai avuto delle mire su di loro
questo per dire che il fascino prescinde dal sesso, secondo me


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*

Fra me e te c'è un perplesso di troppo.....!Per te non ho atteazione empatica....!


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì certo, però il fascino di solito è percepito da tutti o quasi, è un po' diverso...
> 
> per dire: il mio amico "fro" è un grezzone con l'accento barese, ma molto simpatico
> non lo definirei affascinante!


Però avrà sicuramente delle altre qualità che comunque hanno "catturato" il tuo interesse. 

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ma smettila!
> 
> comunque, io ho trovato affascinanti alcuni uomini molto più vecchi, alla Giannini o Gasmann per dire
> ovviamente non sono miei amici, troppa differenza di età, ma nemmeno ho mai avuto delle mire su di loro
> questo per dire che il fascino prescinde dal sesso, secondo me


Appunto la soggettività dellle persone.Vale lo stesso per me.Comunque non scherzavo....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> *Ma non in generale.
> Solo riferito all'amicizia.
> *Mi sembra di aver ripetuto diverse volte che a me, per esempio, un tradimento da parte del mio ex non avrebbe sconvolto più di tanto.
> Se si fosse innamorato di un'altra e se se ne fosse voluto andare con lei...mah, forse quello si.
> ...


E quindi in generale. Cioè, se parliamo del sesso di coppia è un conto, tutto il resto è GENERALE. Quindi, in generale, al sesso secondo me date un'importanza eccessiva. Poi: il sesso con un caro amico potrebbe cambiare il rapporto ma anche no. Dipende dalle persone coinvolte. Ovviamente PER TE Anais cambiarebbe eccome. Per me, boh. No. Dipende più che altro, io non lego il sesso all'amore e se non sono innamorato per me non cambia nulla.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Però avrà sicuramente delle altre qualità che comunque hanno "catturato" il tuo interesse.
> 
> Buscopann


non so.a dire il vero quando penso ad un amico difficilmente gli darei la definizione di affascinante che invece terrei per l'uomo che mi attira sessualmente.
in genere gli amici fraterni un po' ti capitano come i parenti ma scegli di restarci e ti ci affezioni


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io e il mio amico trentennale siamo amici amici. Nessuno dei due è mai stato infatuato o innamorato dell'altro. Siamo amici, ci divertiamo un sacco insieme, ci raccontiamo tutto, anche le cose più intime, quando sto male lui c'è sempre per ascoltarmi, é proprio un amico vero, al 100%. Però credo che se dormissimo insieme nello stesso letto finiremmo per fare qualcosa. Ma sarebbe proprio la circostanza a far si che succeda. Voglio dire: io quando lo vedo non penso "cazzo chissà che scopate potrei farmi con lui!" ( tra l'altro é veramente superdotato) e nemmeno lui lo pensa di me... Però credo che se dovessimo finire in un letto insieme probabilmente qualcosa succederebbe... perché siamo entrambi molto sensibili a livello di pelle, *insomma siamo due maiali*. Quindi meglio che non finiamo nello stesso letto perché non sopporterei di perdere la sua amicizia, ho già perso recentemente la mia migliore amica proprio per questioni di sesso e non voglio che succeda mai con lui.


:mummia:ma sei fissata?!! Chiunque se si trova nello stesso letto con qualcuno del sesso opposto (se etero ma forse pure se non lo è ) prova un turbamento e un desiderio sessuale (a meno che chi ha nel letto non sia proprio Brunetta :carneval: ) e questo succede a tutti e non è perché si è maiali. Tanto è vero che, come anche dicevi tu, considerando lo stare nello stesso letto una cosa intima, non lo si farebbe con chiunque. Se, per situazioni contingenti e una tantum dovesse capitare (un terremoto che costringe a stare nella stessa tenda o altre circostanze da thrilling o commedia improbabile americana v. "Accadde una notte") si potrebbe scegliere se assecondare o no a questa attrazione per altre considerazioni di opportunità, come appunto il voler privilegiare l'amicizia. Anch'io un po' mi offenderei se non percepissi questa tensione (son forse Brunetta io?!:mexican. Quello che non mi è chiaro è come tu possa essere a conoscenza della dotazione del tuo amico. Anche tra amiche non  che ci piazza nude una di fronte all'altra e, anche per dare un parere su come sta un reggiseno (ad esempio) si osserva un minimo di rispetto della privacy dell'altra e si guarda quando è indossato. Se invece tra amici ci si mostra nudi senza pudore mi sa che ci sia sotto il desiderio di avere una reciproca conferma sessuale (così forse anche per le confidenze troppo intime) che di per sé "inquina",* a mio parere*, l'amicizia.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non so.a dire il vero quando penso ad un amico difficilmente gli darei la definizione di affascinante che invece terrei per l'uomo che mi attira sessualmente.
> in genere gli amici fraterni un po' ti capitano come i parenti ma scegli di restarci e ti ci affezioni


Bè potrei trovare una donna affascinante e non essere attratto sessualmente,così come potrei trovare una donna poco affascinante e volerle assestare due zaccagnate!


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

non è legare il sesso all'amore ma alla relazione uomo-donna con dinamiche e sensazioni differenti a seconda se si è amici o amanti.
definisci la differenza per te





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi in generale. Cioè, se parliamo del sesso di coppia è un conto, tutto il resto è GENERALE. Quindi, in generale, al sesso secondo me date un'importanza eccessiva. Poi: il sesso con un caro amico potrebbe cambiare il rapporto ma anche no. Dipende dalle persone coinvolte. Ovviamente PER TE Anais cambiarebbe eccome. Per me, boh. No. Dipende più che altro, io non lego il sesso all'amore e se non sono innamorato per me non cambia nulla.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

per punizione , immagino





oscuro ha detto:


> Bè potrei trovare una donna affascinante e non essere attratto sessualmente,così come potrei trovare* una donna poco affascinante e volerle assestare due zaccagnate*!


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so.a dire il vero quando penso ad un amico difficilmente gli darei la definizione di affascinante che invece terrei per l'uomo che mi attira sessualmente.
> in genere gli amici fraterni un po' ti capitano come i parenti ma scegli di restarci e ti ci affezioni


No dai..non è esattamente così. Quelli sono i conoscenti.
Gli amici non ti capitano..in amicizia, come in amore, ci si sceglie. I parenti invece...Beh...quelli ce li hai e te li tieni!

Buscopann


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so.a dire il vero quando penso ad un amico difficilmente gli darei la definizione di affascinante che invece terrei per l'uomo che mi attira sessualmente.
> in genere gli amici fraterni un po' ti capitano come i parenti ma scegli di restarci e ti ci affezioni



infatti avevo detto che può succedere di avere amici affascinanti, mica tutti gli amici devono essere affascinanti ai nostri occhi

quindi tu non reputi mai una donna affascinante?
io sì
tu ad es. potresti esserlo, secondo me


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi in generale. Cioè, se parliamo del sesso di coppia è un conto, tutto il resto è GENERALE. Quindi, in generale, al sesso secondo me date un'importanza eccessiva. Poi: il sesso con un caro amico potrebbe cambiare il rapporto ma anche no. Dipende dalle persone coinvolte. Ovviamente PER TE Anais cambiarebbe eccome. Per me, boh. No. Dipende più che altro, io non lego il sesso all'amore e se non sono innamorato per me non cambia nulla.


E cambierebbe si! Vorrebbe dire che finalmente mi sono "risvegliata" dal letargo sessuale 
Ma ora è una mera utopia...nemmeno Raul Bova riuscirebbe nell'impresa!
Mi sono tirata indietro con il mio amico (ma è ancora li, amico più di prima) perchè in fondo sarebbe stata una forzatura da parte mia, non mi sentivo abbastanza coinvolta.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*

Per sfregio magari,non per punizione!Minerva stai migliorando a vista d'occhio,sono contentissimo!:up:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No dai..non è esattamente così. Quelli sono i conoscenti.
> Gli amici non ti capitano..in amicizia, come in amore,* ci si sceglie.* I parenti invece...Beh...quelli ce li hai e te li tieni!
> 
> Buscopann


si sceglie magari di approfondire .
compagni di scuola, di lavoro....spesso si parte da qui


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi in generale. Cioè, se parliamo del sesso di coppia è un conto, tutto il resto è GENERALE. Quindi, in generale, al sesso secondo me date un'importanza eccessiva. Poi: il sesso con un caro amico potrebbe cambiare il rapporto ma anche no. Dipende dalle persone coinvolte. Ovviamente PER TE Anais cambiarebbe eccome. Per me, boh. No. Dipende più che altro, io non lego il sesso all'amore e se non sono innamorato per me non cambia nulla.



cioè per te se una tua amica da una vita si cala le mutande, è uguale?:singleeye:


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per punizione , immagino


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per sfregio magari,non per punizione!Minerva stai migliorando a vista d'occhio,sono contentissimo!:up:


ma perchè per sfregio.
Madonna mia. Ma che concezione hai delle donne?


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*E*



free ha detto:


> cioè per te se una tua amica da una vita si cala le mutande, è uguale?:singleeye:


Si perchè poi deve calarsele pure lui e iniziano le risate....!


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> cioè per te se una tua amica da una vita si cala le mutande, è uguale?:singleeye:


Credo intenda che il fare sesso occasionalmente non cambierebbe ciò che prova per lei


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti avevo detto che può succedere di avere amici affascinanti, mica tutti gli amici devono essere affascinanti ai nostri occhi
> 
> quindi tu non reputi mai una donna affascinante?
> io sì
> tu ad es. potresti esserlo, secondo me


certo che sì...anzi forse conosco più donne che uomini .
ma parlando di sesso escludevo il mio genere 
 altrimenti poi dovremmo parlare anche di omosessualità latente e allungheremmo il brodo che devo andare a tagliarmi i capelli


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> ma perchè per sfregio.
> Madonna mia. Ma che concezione hai delle donne?


Altissima,ma se mi prende in quel modo cosa devo farci?


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mummia:ma sei fissata?!! Chiunque se si trova nello stesso letto con qualcuno del sesso opposto (se etero ma forse pure se non lo è ) prova un turbamento e un desiderio sessuale (a meno che chi ha nel letto non sia proprio Brunetta :carneval: ) e questo succede a tutti e non è perché si è maiali. Tanto è vero che, come anche dicevi tu, considerando lo stare nello stesso letto una cosa intima, non lo si farebbe con chiunque. Se, per situazioni contingenti e una tantum dovesse capitare (un terremoto che costringe a stare nella stessa tenda o altre circostanze da thrilling o commedia improbabile americana v. "Accadde una notte") si potrebbe scegliere se assecondare o no a questa attrazione per altre considerazioni di opportunità, come appunto il voler privilegiare l'amicizia. Anch'io un po' mi offenderei se non percepissi questa tensione (son forse Brunetta io?!:mexican. *Quello che non mi è chiaro è come tu possa essere a conoscenza della dotazione del tuo amico.* Anche tra amiche non  che ci piazza nude una di fronte all'altra e, anche per dare un parere su come sta un reggiseno (ad esempio) si osserva un minimo di rispetto della privacy dell'altra e si guarda quando è indossato. Se invece tra amici ci si mostra nudi senza pudore mi sa che ci sia sotto il desiderio di avere una reciproca conferma sessuale (così forse anche per le confidenze troppo intime) che di per sé "inquina",* a mio parere*, l'amicizia.


Anch'io conosco il suo amico, ci ho anche limonato in passato! E anch'io conosco la sua dotazione. Diciamo che lui non è un tipo riservato e pudico, si apre con facilità (forse troppa eh) a tutte


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma smettila!
> 
> comunque, io ho trovato affascinanti alcuni uomini molto più vecchi, alla Giannini o Gasmann per dire
> ovviamente non sono miei amici, troppa differenza di età, ma nemmeno ho mai avuto delle mire su di loro
> *questo per dire che il fascino prescinde dal sesso, secondo me*


Assolutamente sì. Io non ho mai scritto che un'amica ti attrae sessualmente. Io ho scritto che un'amica ti attrae mentalmente, empaticamente. 
C'è quindi un'attrazione, anche se non direttamente collegata al lato sessuale.

Buscopann


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Altissima,ma se mi prende in quel modo cosa devo farci?


E ti prende male!
Ma scusa, tu a una che ti interessa e con cui vuoi fare sesso, parli così?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è legare il sesso all'amore ma alla relazione uomo-donna con dinamiche e sensazioni differenti a seconda se si è amici o amanti.
> definisci la differenza per te


Gli amanti non sono amici? No? Cosa sono gli amanti, Minni? Lo sai?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E cambierebbe si! Vorrebbe dire che finalmente mi sono "risvegliata" dal letargo sessuale
> Ma ora è una mera utopia...nemmeno *Raul Bova* riuscirebbe nell'impresa!
> Mi sono tirata indietro con il mio amico (ma è ancora li, amico più di prima) perchè in fondo sarebbe stata una forzatura da parte mia, non mi sentivo abbastanza coinvolta.


Ah bè.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> cioè per te se una tua amica da una vita si cala le mutande, è uguale?:singleeye:


Ma magari te le calassi tu, MAGARI!


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> E ti prende male!
> Ma scusa, tu a una che ti interessa e con cui vuoi fare sesso, parli così?


Parlerei così ad una che non mi interessa ma che voglio farci sesso...!


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mummia:ma sei fissata?!! *Chiunque se si trova nello stesso letto con qualcuno del sesso opposto (se etero ma forse pure se non lo è ) prova un turbamento e un desiderio sessuale *(a meno che chi ha nel letto non sia proprio Brunetta :carneval: ) e questo succede a tutti e non è perché si è maiali. Tanto è vero che, come anche dicevi tu, considerando lo stare nello stesso letto una cosa intima, non lo si farebbe con chiunque. Se, per situazioni contingenti e una tantum dovesse capitare (un terremoto che costringe a stare nella stessa tenda o altre circostanze da thrilling o commedia improbabile americana v. "Accadde una notte") si potrebbe scegliere se assecondare o no a questa attrazione per altre considerazioni di opportunità, come appunto il voler privilegiare l'amicizia. Anch'io un po' mi offenderei se non percepissi questa tensione (son forse Brunetta io?!:mexican. Quello che non mi è chiaro è come tu possa essere a conoscenza della dotazione del tuo amico. Anche tra amiche non  che ci piazza nude una di fronte all'altra e, anche per dare un parere su come sta un reggiseno (ad esempio) si osserva un minimo di rispetto della privacy dell'altra e si guarda quando è indossato. Se invece tra amici ci si mostra nudi senza pudore mi sa che ci sia sotto il desiderio di avere una reciproca conferma sessuale (così forse anche per le confidenze troppo intime) che di per sé "inquina",* a mio parere*, l'amicizia.


E io qui dissento. Stare in un letto con uno sconosciuto mi turberebbe, probabilmente. Ma con un amico no. E sono sicura che no proverei alcun turbamento. Io e il mio amico certe notti siamo stati parcheggiati ore e ore in macchina appartati e abbracciati e non ho mai sentito alcun desiderio sessuale. Mai. E sono certa che se dormissi con lui avrei la stessa sensazione. Di benessere e sicurezza, ma nessuna tensione sessuale.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Credo intenda che il fare sesso occasionalmente non cambierebbe ciò che prova per lei



io credo che sarei imbarazzatissima al solo pensiero:singleeye:
un amico senza mutande non si può vedere!


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah bè.


Ero certa che non ti andasse bene :singleeye:
Gesù...fammi il nome di un attore o uomo di spettacolo o pubblico che reputi "quasi" irresistibile.
A parte te naturalmente


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Forse nella maggior parte dei casi è come dici tu. Nel caso del mio migliore amico, ad esempio, c'è stato del sesso a un certo punto e anche un suo innamoramento. Ma è un sentimento che si è trasformato nel tempo. Anzi, forse aver condiviso certe cose ci ha resi più complici e aperti: ci diciamo veramente tutto tutto. E ci siamo sempre l'uno per l'altra.
> 
> Il mio attuale compagno, invece, ha diverse amiche a cui vuole molto bene nei confronti delle quali non c'è mai stata alcuna pulsione sessuale.
> 
> La sua migliore amica è una donna  bellissima, sono amici da tanti anni, si sono sempre aiutati nei momenti brutti della loro vita e condividono quotidianamente quelli belli. Ed è un'amicizia talmente pulita che a lui non è mai venuto in mente in tanti anni di fare riferimenti sessuali, nemmeno in forma ironica.


Ma ORA dormite tu con il tuo amico e lui con la sua amica?


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> si sceglie magari di approfondire .
> *compagni di scuola, di lavoro....spesso si parte da qui*


Come in amore...Amicizia e amore possono nascere ovunque..L'unica differenza è la tempistica. Ma a volte neppure quella.

Buscopann


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma magari te le calassi tu, MAGARI!


però mica rispondi!:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> io credo che sarei imbarazzatissima al solo pensiero:singleeye:
> un amico senza mutande non si può vedere!


dipende dai cm...fidati!


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parlerei così ad una che non mi interessa ma che voglio farci sesso...!


E non scappano a gambe levate?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora ripeto la domanda di ieri sera: si tratta di un "per me" perché pensi che debba essere così, perché pensi che così l'amicizia funzioni meglio e renda di più, o di un "per me" perché nella tua vita hai identificato sempre con l' amicizia quel modo di vivere il rapporto senza sesso e ti è sempre successo così?
> Ovviamente prendo spunto da te,ma può rispondere chi vuole.


Per me (a mio parere non solo per l'esperienza personale) mettere in mezzo all'amicizia altro sia che si tratti di soldi, sia sesso, sia una relazione sessuale con la stessa altra persona rovina l'amicizia.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*anais*



Anais ha detto:


> E non scappano a gambe levate?


Purtroppo no!


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> dipende dai cm...fidati!



in effetti c'hai ragggione!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> in effetti c'hai ragggione!:rotfl:


Sapessi quante amicizie ho rovinato per quei maledetti cm....!


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me (a mio parere non solo per l'esperienza personale) mettere in mezzo all'amicizia altro sia che si tratti di* soldi,* sia sesso, sia una relazione sessuale con la stessa altra persona rovina l'amicizia.



dissento
agli amici vanno prestati, potendo, e quindi, dicendo: me li restituisce quando puoi
e si possono fare anche affari insieme


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me (a mio parere non solo per l'esperienza personale) mettere in mezzo all'amicizia altro sia che si tratti di soldi, sia sesso, sia una relazione sessuale con la stessa altra persona rovina l'amicizia.


No..non è vero.
Nel mio caso sono nate amicizie ancora più profonde. In altri casi invece il rapporto si è interrotto.
Dipende da cosa vogliono le due persone, dal sentimento che le lega e dalle innumerevoli circostanze della vita. 
In un argomento come questo ognuno può parlare per sè e tutti hanno ragione. La verità assoluta non esiste.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chiara...scusa , ripeto ancora una volta che questi discorsai li puoi allora applicare ad ogni cosa che diciamo...
> certo che parlo per le cognizioni che ho , la vita che ho vissuto, il carattere che mi ritrovo, quello che ho mangiato a colazione...
> non è normale che sia così?
> c'è qualcuno che riesce ad esprimere pareri che non si portino dietro la propria esistenza?


Questo è evidente. Però un conto è dire che per come la vivi tu una cosa è così, un'altra dire che, a tuo parere, è così anche per altri. Io ho risposto nel secondo senso, ad esempio.


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ORA dormite tu con il tuo amico e lui con la sua amica?


No, ma se dovesse succedere per qualunque motivo (un'emergenza, una situazione particolare) da parte mia non ci sarebbe alcun turbamento. Da parte del mio compagno non lo so: essendo un uomo magari un po' disagio lo sentirebbe, ma conoscendolo so che si controllerebbe bene, senza impazzire in preda agli ormoni.

Se dovesse costringersi a dormire per terra o sul divano per non cedere all'impulso, sarei leggermente preoccupata che sotto l'amicizia covasse altro e approfondirei.


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo no!


ahahahaha.
Sei un grande!
L'autostima è una grande cosa


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

*Fanculo...*

Fanculo...
Avevo mezzo convinto una a venire via con me per un lungo viaggio...
Adesso se legge qui...
Col casso ci viene...

Devo trovare un escamotage...dicendole non siamo amici sai?
E quindi se vuoi dormire con me...portati delle pareti in cartongesso da mettere in mezzo...

Ma le dirò non voglio che siamo amici...
Perchè dopo non se pole fare sesso...


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> No..non è vero.
> Nel mio caso sono nate amicizie ancora più profonde. In altri casi invece il rapporto si è interrotto.
> Dipende da cosa vogliono le due persone, dal sentimento che le lega e dalle innumerevoli circostanze della vita.
> In un argomento come questo ognuno può parlare per sè e tutti hanno ragione. La verità assoluta non esiste.
> ...


Io mi avvicino molto alla verità assoluta,però è molto bello confrontarmi con voi!:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me (a mio parere non solo per l'esperienza personale) mettere in mezzo all'amicizia altro sia che si tratti di soldi, sia sesso, sia una relazione sessuale con la stessa altra persona rovina l'amicizia.


Quindi per te l'amicizia è una cosa spirituale e basta.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> ahahahaha.
> Sei un grande!
> L'autostima è una grande cosa


L'autostima è solo la tappa finale della mia storia,del mio vissuto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non mi spiego bene.
> Per restare nel caso: c'è chi stabilisce a priori cosa debba essere l'amicizia, l'amore, la politica, il passato di verdura e da lì non si discosta.
> Esempio personale: se nel mio vissuto l'amicizia non esclude il sesso, io comunque non escludo di poter vivere un'amicizia in cui il sesso non ci sia, anzi.


Con "a priori" intendi a sei anni? Lo so che intendi attribuire anche agli altri il proprio concetto. Ma è quello che fai anche tu con il tuo "possibilismo". Per te ogni rapporto può comprendere tutto anche che sia a tre e il terzo sia una capra ma anche questo è un "a priori". non so se mi spiego.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Con "a priori" intendi a sei anni? Lo so che intendi attribuire anche agli altri il proprio concetto. Ma è quello che fai anche tu con il tuo "possibilismo". Per te ogni rapporto può comprendere tutto anche che sia a tre e il terzo sia una capra ma anche questo è un "a priori". non so se mi spiego.


Sarebbe da specificare il sesso della capra però....!


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi avvicino molto alla verità assoluta,però è molto bello confrontarmi con voi!:up:


Con quel nick non sei tanto credibile. Almeno comprati 'na candela, che al buio si vede poco e si incontra brutta gente 

Buscopann


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'autostima è solo la tappa finale della mia storia,del mio vissuto.


Ognuno ha il suo vissuto.
E comunque meglio sviluppare una forte autostima (anche immotovata), piuttosto che lasciarsi abbattere.
Sono seria


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarebbe da specificare il sesso della capra però....!


Io sono possibilista: maschio o femmina non importa, può succedere di tutto con le capre!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con "a priori" intendi a sei anni? Lo so che intendi attribuire anche agli altri il proprio concetto. Ma è quello che fai anche tu con il tuo "possibilismo". Per te ogni rapporto può comprendere tutto anche che sia a tre e il terzo sia una capra ma anche questo è un "a priori". non so se mi spiego.


No,non lo è affatto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io ho sempre e solo avuto amiche che reputavo interessanti o affascinanti. Come faccio a diventare amico di una persona che non ritengo interessante?
> 
> Buscopann


Le mie amiche trovo che siano affascinanti e glielo dico ma non sono affascinanti PER ME e lo stesso deve essere per un amico.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stavo giusto per dire che sono arrivata alla conclusione che dipende molto dall'importanza che si da al sesso
> Io non riuscirei ad andare a letto con uno e poi continuare a frequentarlo come se questo non fosse successo.
> Proprio perchè se vado a letto con un uomo sono attratta da lui, conivolta in qualche modo e tutto questo per me è già oltre l'amicizia. E questa attrazione e coinvolgimento non ce l'ho con un amico.


Concordo. Però non puoi escludere che lui un pensierino ogni tanto ce lo faccia.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo..ma questo è un meccanismo mentale dettato dai tuoi valori. A livello inconscio tutti scegliamo le nostre amicizie dell'altro sesso in base a una compatibilità, a un interesse e a un'attrazione più o meno inconscia. Sono poi i nostri valori che dettano confini e regole all'amicizia. Ma questo è un meccanismo mentale, non emotivo.
> 
> Buscopann


Oh finalmente :up:


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Però non puoi escludere che lui un pensierino ogni tanto ce lo faccia.


Vabbè, ma per pensierino cosa intendi?

Perché io a volte il pensierino lo faccio perfino con alcune mie amiche particolarmente sensuali. C'è stato un periodo che in piscina vedevo le altre donne spogliarsi e immaginavo di fare sesso con loro. Eppure non sono lesbica.
Voglio dire: il pensierino, se rientra nella sfera della fantasia, è qualcosa che vive di vita propria, che non si controlla, come l'immaginazione e il creare con la mente percorsi totalmente slegati dalla realtà.

Ma l'attrazione sessuale nei confronti di una persona specifica, che ci stimola e ci sollecita a livello erotico, è qualcosa di assolutamente diverso, molto più mirato e intenzionale. E per me con gli amici non esiste proprio per niente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Anch'io conosco il suo amico, ci ho anche limonato in passato! E anch'io conosco la sua dotazione. Diciamo che lui non è un tipo riservato e pudico, si apre con facilità (forse troppa eh) a tutte


Se ci hai limonato immagino che abbia conoscenza approfondita. Uno così aperto non potrebbe essere un mio amico (ma neanche un'amica): l'esibizionismo non mi piace. Non mi piace essere usata come specchio narcisistico.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E io qui dissento. Stare in un letto con uno sconosciuto mi turberebbe, probabilmente. Ma con un amico no. E sono sicura che no proverei alcun turbamento. Io e il mio amico certe notti siamo stati parcheggiati ore e ore in macchina appartati e abbracciati e non ho mai sentito alcun desiderio sessuale. Mai. E sono certa che se dormissi con lui avrei la stessa sensazione. Di benessere e sicurezza, ma nessuna tensione sessuale.


In macchina a parlare non è nello stesso letto. Anch'io sono stata ore in macchina a parlare con un mio amico, a letto non ci sarei stata.


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

io scelgo le mie amiche sempre con occhio critico, nel senso che guardo solo ed esclusivamente l'aspetto fisico: l'intelletto è secondario, non è che abbia molti argomenti, io. inoltre, ho già un diario PERSONALE su cui annoto tutta la mia giornata e rileggendolo, spesso e volentieri, mi accorgo che conduco una vita di mxxxa. si chiama lalla e sa tantissimo di me: ecco lei non mi attizza. (penso che attizza si possa dire senza censura)


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In macchina a parlare non è nello stesso letto. Anch'io sono stata ore in macchina a parlare con un mio amico, a letto non ci sarei stata.


non ti fidi di nessuno, neanche di te stessa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> dissento
> agli amici vanno prestati, potendo, e quindi, dicendo: me li restituisce quando puoi
> e si possono fare anche affari insieme


Se i soldi non tornano l'amicizia è rovinata. Bisogna prestare solo ciò che si è in condizioni di perdere (io non vado oltre i 5€ :carneval


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> No, ma se dovesse succedere per qualunque motivo (un'emergenza, una situazione particolare) da parte mia non ci sarebbe alcun turbamento. Da parte del mio compagno non lo so: essendo un uomo magari un po' disagio lo sentirebbe, ma conoscendolo* so che si controllerebbe bene*, senza impazzire in preda agli ormoni.
> 
> Se dovesse costringersi a dormire per terra o sul divano per non cedere all'impulso, sarei leggermente preoccupata che sotto l'amicizia covasse altro e approfondirei.


Questa è un'altra cosa che auspico per tutti sempre. Ci mancherebbe!!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi per te l'amicizia è una cosa spirituale e basta.


Non esiste il puro spirito, il corpo è sempre presente. La reazione sessuale è spontanea ma è sempre controllata mentalmente: si sceglie. A parte che trovare uomini attraenti non è per me facilissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarebbe da specificare il sesso della capra però....!


Basta sia bisex. :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No,non lo è affatto.


Non è un "a priori" nel senso che è frutto dell'esperienza con la capra? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: Scherzo!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ero certa che non ti andasse bene :singleeye:
> Gesù...fammi il nome di un attore o uomo di spettacolo o pubblico che reputi "quasi" irresistibile.
> A parte te naturalmente


Non so. Non ne ho, francamente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma per pensierino cosa intendi?
> 
> Perché io a volte il pensierino lo faccio perfino con alcune mie amiche particolarmente sensuali. C'è stato un periodo che in piscina vedevo le altre donne spogliarsi e immaginavo di fare sesso con loro. Eppure non sono lesbica.
> Voglio dire: il pensierino, se rientra nella sfera della fantasia, è qualcosa che vive di vita propria, che non si controlla, come l'immaginazione e il creare con la mente percorsi totalmente slegati dalla realtà.
> ...


Per te. Per loro non lo sai. Giustamente può non fregartene granché.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ti fidi di nessuno, neanche di te stessa.


Non hai capito niente o non hai letto o non mi sono spiegata. Io SO se un uomo mi attizza o no (generalmente NO) ma so che un minimo di tensione la proverei a mettermi in una condizione intima con un uomo, potrebbe essere anche una tensione con una forte componente di repulsione, se non mi piace, e per questo non mi metterei mai in una condizione intima. Se mi ci mettessi sarebbe perché mi fa piacere e mi fiderei moltissimo di me (fidati ) e se non fosse reciproco ci resterei molto male. Non rovinerei un'amicizia mettendoci in mezzo queste cose.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> però mica rispondi!:singleeye:


Perchè tu poni delle eccezioni e dei però allucinanti. E' chiaro che un'amica non è che di punto in bianco decide che si deve calare le mutande con me. Cioè, uno se ne accorge prima di certe cose in genere, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Le mie amiche trovo che siano affascinanti e glielo dico ma non sono affascinanti PER ME* e lo stesso deve essere per un amico.


Come fai a trovare affiscinante qualcuno ma non per te?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come fai a trovare affiscinante qualcuno ma non per te?


Intendevo non sessualmente affascinanti. Trovo che siano belle donne che possono piacere. Anche come donne possono non piacere a tutti, no? Anche caratterialmente amiche e amici possono avere aspetti che non vorrei in un compagno, pur essendo perfetti come amiche, amici.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo non sessualmente affascinanti. Trovo che siano belle donne che possono piacere. Anche come donne possono non piacere a tutti, no? Anche caratterialmente amiche e amici possono avere aspetti che non vorrei in un compagno, pur essendo perfetti come amiche, amici.


Voglio dire che nel momento in cui ritieni che qualcuno abbia fascino quel fascino ti ha evidentemente colpito. Quindi dire "sai, sei affascinante ma non per me", è un po' come dire, "sai, ho sete e quell'acqua che ha lì dev'essere bella fresca, ma preferisco morire di sete". Cioè, non è che non hai sete, è che ti tiri indietro.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

Premetto che ho letto solo le prime tre pagine dopo il mio intervento di stanotte... Ripeto che secondo me in un'amicizia il sesso non deve entrarci. Un amico è un amico, se ci trombo anche solo occasionalmente diventa un trombamico. Ho avuto un trombamico e anche se ora non trombiamo più ed è solo un amico rimane comunque un tipo di amicizia diversa. Con il mio amico storico non voglio assolutamente trombare perché non voglio che la nostra amicizia diventi "altro", e se trombassimo sono certa che succederebbe, senza considerare che siamo talmente amici da talmente tanto tempo che conosciamo tutti i membri delle nostre famiglie, dai genitori ai fratelli ma soprattutto sua moglie e mio marito e i nostri rispettivi figli e non credo che potrei continuare a guardare negli occhi sua moglie dopo essermi trombata suo marito... Detto questo, conoscendomi e conoscendo lui (entrambi diciamo... piuttosto sensibili a pelle... ) eviterò sempre di infilarmi in un letto con lui proprio perché voglio evitare una situazione così intima che ci porterebbe a fare qualcosa. Questo non vuol dire che quando lo vedo abbia pensieri impuri nei suoi confronti, assolutamente. Lui c'è sempre stato per me quando ho avuto bisogno di un abbraccio e non credo che si sia mai dovuto reprimere per non saltarmi addosso... Ma per come sono fatta io, dormire nello stesso letto è una situazione molto particolare... E con lui non lo farò mai


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voglio dire che nel momento in cui ritieni che qualcuno abbia fascino quel fascino ti ha evidentemente colpito. Quindi dire "sai, sei affascinante ma non per me", è un po' come dire, "sai, ho sete e quell'acqua che ha lì dev'essere bella fresca, ma preferisco morire di sete". Cioè, non è che non hai sete, è che ti tiri indietro.


Capisco che il chinotto possa essere buonissimo per tanti, a me fa schifo e lo berrei , forse, dopo due giorni nel deserto, solo se non ci fosse altra bevanda disponibile. E' più chiaro così?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Premetto che ho letto solo le prime tre pagine dopo il mio intervento di stanotte... Ripeto che secondo me in un'amicizia il sesso non deve entrarci. Un amico è un amico, se ci trombo anche solo occasionalmente diventa un trombamico. Ho avuto un trombamico e anche se ora non trombiamo più ed è solo un amico rimane comunque un tipo di amicizia diversa. Con il mio amico storico non voglio assolutamente trombare perché non voglio che la nostra amicizia diventi "altro", e se trombassimo sono certa che succederebbe, senza considerare che siamo talmente amici da talmente tanto tempo che conosciamo tutti i membri delle nostre famiglie, dai genitori ai fratelli ma soprattutto sua moglie e mio marito e i nostri rispettivi figli e non credo che potrei continuare a guardare negli occhi sua moglie dopo essermi trombata suo marito... Detto questo, conoscendomi e conoscendo lui (entrambi diciamo... piuttosto sensibili a pelle... ) eviterò sempre di infilarmi in un letto con lui proprio perché voglio evitare una situazione così intima che ci porterebbe a fare qualcosa. Questo non vuol dire che quando lo vedo abbia pensieri impuri nei suoi confronti, assolutamente. Lui c'è sempre stato per me quando ho avuto bisogno di un abbraccio e non credo che si sia mai dovuto reprimere per non saltarmi addosso... Ma per come sono fatta io, dormire nello stesso letto è una situazione molto particolare... E con lui non lo farò mai


:up:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Anais ha detto:


> Ognuno ha il suo vissuto.
> E comunque meglio sviluppare una forte autostima (anche immotovata), piuttosto che lasciarsi abbattere.
> Sono seria


Non permettere mai a nessuno di dirti quello che sei!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mummia:ma sei fissata?!! Chiunque se si trova nello stesso letto con qualcuno del sesso opposto (se etero ma forse pure se non lo è ) prova un turbamento e un desiderio sessuale (a meno che chi ha nel letto non sia proprio Brunetta :carneval: ) e questo succede a tutti e non è perché si è maiali. Tanto è vero che, come anche dicevi tu, considerando lo stare nello stesso letto una cosa intima, non lo si farebbe con chiunque. Se, per situazioni contingenti e una tantum dovesse capitare (un terremoto che costringe a stare nella stessa tenda o altre circostanze da thrilling o commedia improbabile americana v. "Accadde una notte") si potrebbe scegliere se assecondare o no a questa attrazione per altre considerazioni di opportunità, come appunto il voler privilegiare l'amicizia. Anch'io un po' mi offenderei se non percepissi questa tensione (son forse Brunetta io?!:mexican. Quello che non mi è chiaro è come tu possa essere a conoscenza della dotazione del tuo amico. Anche tra amiche non  che ci piazza nude una di fronte all'altra e, anche per dare un parere su come sta un reggiseno (ad esempio) si osserva un minimo di rispetto della privacy dell'altra e si guarda quando è indossato. Se invece tra amici ci si mostra nudi senza pudore mi sa che ci sia sotto il desiderio di avere una reciproca conferma sessuale (così forse anche per le confidenze troppo intime) che di per sé "inquina",* a mio parere*, l'amicizia.


Non sono d'accordo. Trovo che la cosa più naturale che mi viene da fare con un amico sia qyella di mettermi a nudo. L'amicizia é inquinata da altro secondo me


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che il chinotto possa essere buonissimo per tanti, a me fa schifo e lo berrei , forse, dopo due giorni nel deserto, solo se non ci fosse altra bevanda disponibile. E' più chiaro così?


Non è proprio così. Tu hai scritto una cosa che suona più come "Trovo che il chinotto sia buonissimo, ma non per me" che è tipo un nonsense.


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente o non hai letto o non mi sono spiegata.


a te la scelta.  se è un amico, anche dentro al letto, non dovrebbe attizzarti. è per questo che non ti fidi, neanche degli amici.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E io qui dissento. Stare in un letto con uno sconosciuto mi turberebbe, probabilmente. Ma con un amico no. E sono sicura che no proverei alcun turbamento. Io e il mio amico certe notti siamo stati parcheggiati ore e ore in macchina appartati e abbracciati e non ho mai sentito alcun desiderio sessuale. Mai. E sono certa che se dormissi con lui avrei la stessa sensazione. Di benessere e sicurezza, ma nessuna tensione sessuale.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Però non puoi escludere che lui un pensierino ogni tanto ce lo faccia.


Lo escludo perchè ne abbiamo parlato più volte... Ci diciamo tutto dubito che ci sarebbero problemi a dirci che ci piacerebbe fare sesso.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a te la scelta.  se è un amico, anche dentro al letto, non dovrebbe attizzarti. è per questo che non ti fidi, neanche degli amici.


Quoto

Scusate sono con il cell e non posso fare il multiquote.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Trovo che la cosa più naturale che mi viene da fare con un amico sia qyella di mettermi a nudo. L'amicizia é inquinata da altro secondo me


 fisicamente?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è proprio così. Tu hai scritto una cosa che suona più come "Trovo che il chinotto sia buonissimo, ma non per me" che è tipo un nonsense.


Perché no? Ho amiche molto affascinanti, io non me le farei. Tu ti faresti i tuoi amici affascinanti?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo escludo perchè ne abbiamo parlato più volte... Ci diciamo tutto dubito che ci sarebbero problemi a dirci che ci piacerebbe fare sesso.


Scostumato! :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> fisicamente?


No


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No


Io parlavo di quello. Poi il livello di intimità delle confidenze è relativo alla sensibilità individuale e allo specifico rapporto di amicizia e anche a cosa si intende con amicizia. Io ho amiche che verrebbero a far le pulizie a casa mi con le quali non ci sono confidenze sessuali e altre che se ne guarderebbero bene con le quali ci si racconta aspetti molto più intimi. Poi anche questi livelli variano nel tempo per ragioni diverse.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché no? *Ho amiche molto affascinanti, io non me le farei.* Tu ti faresti i tuoi amici affascinanti?


Embè, presentamele. Non ho amici affascinanti.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlavo di quello. Poi il livello di intimità delle confidenze è relativo alla sensibilità individuale e allo specifico rapporto di amicizia e anche a cosa si intende con amicizia. Io ho amiche che verrebbero a far le pulizie a casa mi con le quali non ci sono confidenze sessuali e altre che se ne guarderebbero bene con le quali ci si racconta aspetti molto più intimi. Poi anche questi livelli variano nel tempo per ragioni diverse.


Non avevo capito ti riferissi al fatto che quintina conosce le misure dell'amico.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Embè, presentamele. Non ho amici affascinanti.


Te le raccomando.....!


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlavo di quello. Poi il livello di intimità delle confidenze è relativo alla sensibilità individuale e allo specifico rapporto di amicizia e anche a cosa si intende con amicizia. Io ho amiche che verrebbero a far le pulizie a casa mi con le quali non ci sono confidenze sessuali e altre che se ne guarderebbero bene con le quali ci si racconta aspetti molto più intimi. Poi anche questi livelli variano nel tempo per ragioni diverse.


Ma dipende dal carattere e dall'indole di una persona.
Io sono piuttosto riservata su quel che riguarda gli aspetti che riguardano confidenze sessuali, però mi diverto a sentire i racconti di amiche più "espansive" di me e mi interesso alla discussione. Perchè quando c'è forte amicizia spesso c'è anche profonda complicità


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te le raccomando.....!


Ahahahhahahah! Le conosci?


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahhahahah! Le conosci?


Se sono quelle che scrivevano qui tempo fa,certo che le conosco,bravissime persone.....!


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Embè, presentamele. Non ho amici affascinanti.


Ma ovvio! 
Sei fantastico


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se sono quelle che scrivevano qui tempo fa,certo che le conosco,bravissime persone.....!


Sai cosa si dice di Brunilde? Si dice che sia la reincarnazione della mistica Persa, utenta vieppiù potente capace di dettare la linea del forum e di far bannare utentame non gradito con un semplice aggrottamento di sopracciglia.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Embè, presentamele. *Non ho amici affascinanti*.


:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma ovvio!
> Sei fantastico


Ahahahahahhahahahah! Ma è vero, non posso farci niente. Mica scelgo le amicizie in base al fascino. Cioè sì, ma non a "quel" fascino.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai cosa si dice di Brunilde? Si dice che sia la reincarnazione della mistica Persa, utenta vieppiù potente capace di dettare la linea del forum e di far bannare utentame non gradito con un semplice aggrottamento di sopracciglia.


Magari


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai cosa si dice di Brunilde? Si dice che sia la reincarnazione della mistica Persa, utenta vieppiù potente capace di dettare la linea del forum e di far bannare utentame non gradito con un semplice aggrottamento di sopracciglia.


Tranquillo che ricordo benissimo!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari


Ma se sei davvero tu, oh potente mistica, vorresti spiegarmi cosa ci trovavi (o anche trovi) di affascinante in quel poveraccio infelice ed idrofobo di Alex il multistronzo (nel senso che ha l'abitudine di palesarsi a tradimento con più nick, inevitabilmente tutti stronzi)?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlavo di quello. Poi il livello di intimità delle confidenze è relativo alla sensibilità individuale e allo specifico rapporto di amicizia e anche a cosa si intende con amicizia. Io ho amiche che verrebbero a far le pulizie a casa mi con le quali non ci sono confidenze sessuali e altre che se ne guarderebbero bene con le quali ci si racconta aspetti molto più intimi. Poi anche questi livelli variano nel tempo per ragioni diverse.



Io e lui abbiamo un legame tipo quello delle 4 tipe di Sex and the City, per intenderci. Ci raccontiamo tutto, anche riguardo al sesso, anche le nostre esperienze, le nostre misure, le tecniche, ciò che facciamo o non facciamo ecc ecc
Ma non è che parliamo solo di quello eh!
Lui c'era quando ho rotto con il mio primo marito, c'era quando mi sono ubriacata a livelli tali che non stavo in piedi e stavo per andarmene via con uno sconosciuto e mi ha raccolta e portata a casa, c'era quando una mattina l'ho chiamato alle 6.30 piangendo perché una persona mi aveva mandato una serie di messaggi e fotografie che mi avevano annientata perché "gli avevo bruciato il cervello"... E si è precipitato da me... Sarà pure troppo espansivo, limona facilmente, parla delle dimensioni del suo pacco e se lo fotografa pure... Ma il nostro legame non è basato solo su questioni riguardanti il sesso


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se sei davvero tu, oh potente mistica, vorresti spiegarmi cosa ci trovavi (o anche trovi) di affascinante in quel poveraccio infelice ed idrofobo di Alex il multistronzo (nel senso che ha l'abitudine di palesarsi a tradimento con più nick, inevitabilmente tutti stronzi)?


Che adorava minacciare di pisciare sulle tombe,che forse augurava brutti mali ogni due per tre,e magari faceva sanzionare oscuro per un carattere di scrittura,le classiche maestre sinsistroidi... uno dei profondi mali di questo paese.


----------



## Anais (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che adorava minacciare di pisciare sulle tombe,che forse augurava brutti mali ogni due per tre,e magari faceva sanzionare oscuro per un carattere di scrittura,le classiche maestre sinsistroidi... uno dei profondi mali di questo paese.


E chi sarebbe questo simpatico tizio?
E' ancora qui?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se sei davvero tu, oh potente mistica, vorresti spiegarmi cosa ci trovavi (o anche trovi) di affascinante in quel poveraccio infelice ed idrofobo di Alex il multistronzo (nel senso che ha l'abitudine di palesarsi a tradimento con più nick, inevitabilmente tutti stronzi)?


Mi sono rotta.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io e lui abbiamo un legame tipo quello delle 4 tipe di Sex and the City, per intenderci. Ci raccontiamo tutto, anche riguardo al sesso, anche le nostre esperienze, le nostre misure, le tecniche, ciò che facciamo o non facciamo ecc ecc
> Ma non è che parliamo solo di quello eh!
> Lui c'era quando ho rotto con il mio primo marito, c'era quando mi sono ubriacata a livelli tali che non stavo in piedi e stavo per andarmene via con uno sconosciuto e mi ha raccolta e portata a casa, c'era quando una mattina l'ho chiamato alle 6.30 piangendo perché una persona mi aveva mandato una serie di messaggi e fotografie che mi avevano annientata perché "gli avevo bruciato il cervello"... E si è precipitato da me... Sarà pure troppo espansivo, limona facilmente, parla delle dimensioni del suo pacco e se lo fotografa pure... Ma il nostro legame non è basato solo su questioni riguardanti il sesso


Capisco.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*No*



Anais ha detto:


> E chi sarebbe questo simpatico tizio?
> E' ancora qui?


No!Però questo simpatico tizio,con il quale ho avuto un lungo contenzioso di due anni,era spalleggiato dall'ex gestore di questo posto,e da quella simpaticona di "persa" che era la stessa persona che se leggeva cazzo in un post inorridiva e chiedeva all'admin ,suo amico, di sanzionarti.Aveva come tutte le maestre sinistroidi disprezzo per la democrazia e per chi questa democrazia ha scelto di preservare,io fui sospeso per tre giorni per aver scritto un post  con  carattere maiuscolo....!Persone che definire di merda è riduttivo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se sei davvero tu, oh potente mistica, vorresti spiegarmi cosa ci trovavi (o anche trovi) di affascinante in quel poveraccio infelice ed idrofobo di Alex il multistronzo (nel senso che ha l'abitudine di palesarsi a tradimento con più nick, inevitabilmente tutti stronzi)?


Joey
La sua fidanzata ha appena scritto che sa controllarsi benissimo quindi: che cazzo dici?


----------



## Innominata (8 Agosto 2013)

Forse si potrebbe intendere come derivante dalla comune radice AM (che sono pure le iniziali del mio nome), dicono che anche am-icizia viene dalla radice am-ore, e allora magari si potrebbe vedere il tutto un po' così  www.colorschemedesigner.com , come appartenente a uno spettro...dunque attraverso lo spettro ci sono continuum di derivati dell'am-ore, in cui trovano posto la tonalità dell'amor filiale, dell'amor coniugale, dell'amor amicale ecc. Diciamo che nell'am-icizia se un tono di blu non c'è non c'è, se ti sposti verso il blu vai in un'altra tonalità dello spettro, per esempio la trombam-icizia. Se metti il tono diciamo di rosso+nero nell'amor materno avrai l'amore incestuoso. Insomma, gradazioni...ma il nome può essere, o forse deve essere differenziato.
Naturalmente non sono convinta di quello che dico.
Sicuramente però aggiungo una cosa, per quanto mi riguarda la confidenza non coincide con la promiscuità, e un mantecato troppo accentuato mi può fare i grumi


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Forse si potrebbe intendere come derivante dalla comune radice AM (che sono pure le iniziali del mio nome), dicono che anche am-icizia viene dalla radice am-ore, e allora magari si potrebbe vedere il tutto un po' così  www.colorschemedesigner.com , come appartenente a uno spettro...dunque attraverso lo spettro ci sono continuum di derivati dell'am-ore, in cui trovano posto la tonalità dell'amor filiale, dell'amor coniugale, dell'amor amicale ecc. Diciamo che nell'am-icizia se un tono di blu non c'è non c'è, se ti sposti verso il blu vai in un'altra tonalità dello spettro, per esempio la trombam-icizia. Se metti il tono diciamo di rosso+nero nell'amor materno avrai l'amore incestuoso. Insomma, gradazioni...ma il nome può essere, o forse deve essere differenziato.
> Naturalmente non sono convinta di quello che dico.
> Sicuramente però aggiungo una cosa, per quanto mi riguarda la confidenza non coincide con la promiscuità, e un mantecato troppo accentuato mi può fare i grumi


Bella interpretazione.


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Forse si potrebbe intendere come derivante dalla comune radice AM (che sono pure le iniziali del mio nome), dicono che anche am-icizia viene dalla radice am-ore, e allora magari si potrebbe vedere il tutto un po' così www.colorschemedesigner.com , come appartenente a uno spettro...dunque attraverso lo spettro ci sono continuum di derivati dell'am-ore, in cui trovano posto la tonalità dell'amor filiale, dell'amor coniugale, dell'amor amicale ecc. Diciamo che nell'am-icizia se un tono di blu non c'è non c'è, se ti sposti verso il blu vai in un'altra tonalità dello spettro, per esempio la trombam-icizia. Se metti il tono diciamo di rosso+nero nell'amor materno avrai l'amore incestuoso. Insomma, gradazioni...ma il nome può essere, o forse deve essere differenziato.
> Naturalmente non sono convinta di quello che dico.
> Sicuramente però aggiungo una cosa, per quanto mi riguarda la confidenza non coincide con la promiscuità, e un mantecato troppo accentuato mi può fare i grumi


In tutte le sfere della vita non esiste solo il bianco e il nero, ma ovviamente tutta una scala di grigi. I confini del bianco e del nero tra l'altro derivano dai nostri personalissimi valori e a volte questi sono talmente rigidi che per alcune persone i grigi non esistono quando si parla di sentimenti
Bel post. brava 

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Forse si potrebbe intendere come derivante dalla comune radice AM (che sono pure le iniziali del mio nome), dicono che anche am-icizia viene dalla radice am-ore, e allora magari si potrebbe vedere il tutto un po' così  www.colorschemedesigner.com , come appartenente a uno spettro...dunque attraverso lo spettro ci sono continuum di derivati dell'am-ore, in cui trovano posto la tonalità dell'amor filiale, dell'amor coniugale, dell'amor amicale ecc. Diciamo che nell'am-icizia se un tono di blu non c'è non c'è, se ti sposti verso il blu vai in un'altra tonalità dello spettro, per esempio la trombam-icizia. Se metti il tono diciamo di rosso+nero nell'amor materno avrai l'amore incestuoso. Insomma, gradazioni...ma il nome può essere, o forse deve essere differenziato.
> Naturalmente non sono convinta di quello che dico.
> Sicuramente però aggiungo una cosa, per quanto mi riguarda la confidenza non coincide con la promiscuità, e un mantecato troppo accentuato mi può fare i grumi



Non ho capito l'ultima frase


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Forse si potrebbe intendere come derivante dalla comune radice AM (che sono pure le iniziali del mio nome), dicono che anche am-icizia viene dalla radice am-ore, e allora magari si potrebbe vedere il tutto un po' così  www.colorschemedesigner.com , come appartenente a uno spettro...dunque attraverso lo spettro ci sono continuum di derivati dell'am-ore, in cui trovano posto la tonalità dell'amor filiale, dell'amor coniugale, dell'amor amicale ecc. Diciamo che nell'am-icizia se un tono di blu non c'è non c'è, se ti sposti verso il blu vai in un'altra tonalità dello spettro, per esempio la trombam-icizia. Se metti il tono diciamo di rosso+nero nell'amor materno avrai l'amore incestuoso. Insomma, gradazioni...ma il nome può essere, o forse deve essere differenziato.
> Naturalmente non sono convinta di quello che dico.
> Sicuramente però aggiungo una cosa, per quanto mi riguarda la confidenza non coincide con la promiscuità, e un mantecato troppo accentuato mi può fare i grumi


sei sempre inarrivabile .


----------



## JON (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei sempre inarrivabile .


Se fa pure le uova direi che è il massimo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Anch'io conosco il suo amico, ci ho anche limonato in passato! E anch'io conosco la sua dotazione. Diciamo che lui non è un tipo riservato e pudico, si apre con facilità (forse troppa eh) a tutte



Mi spiace ma questo non è vero. Lui non è un tipo riservato e pudico, ma si apre con facilità con le persone con cui pensa di poterlo fare. Io lo conosco da 30 anni e ti assicuro che l'ho visto in centinaia di occasioni in cui non si è aperto affatto con le donne che erano presenti.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Forse si potrebbe intendere come derivante dalla comune radice AM (che sono pure le iniziali del mio nome), dicono che anche am-icizia viene dalla radice am-ore, e allora magari si potrebbe vedere il tutto un po' così www.colorschemedesigner.com , come appartenente a uno spettro...dunque attraverso lo spettro ci sono continuum di derivati dell'am-ore, in cui trovano posto la tonalità dell'amor filiale, dell'amor coniugale, dell'amor amicale ecc. Diciamo che nell'am-icizia se un tono di blu non c'è non c'è, se ti sposti verso il blu vai in un'altra tonalità dello spettro, per esempio la trombam-icizia. Se metti il tono diciamo di rosso+nero nell'amor materno avrai l'amore incestuoso. Insomma, gradazioni...ma il nome può essere, o forse deve essere differenziato.
> Naturalmente non sono convinta di quello che dico.
> Sicuramente però aggiungo una cosa, per quanto mi riguarda la confidenza non coincide con la promiscuità, e un mantecato troppo accentuato mi può fare i grumi


verde mio


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono rotta.


Un po' di colla e passa tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Joey
> La sua fidanzata ha appena scritto che sa controllarsi benissimo quindi: che cazzo dici?


Ah, dove?


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma questo non è vero. Lui non è un tipo riservato e pudico, ma si apre con facilità con le persone con cui pensa di poterlo fare. Io lo conosco da 30 anni e ti assicuro che l'ho visto in centinaia di occasioni in cui non si è aperto affatto con le donne che erano presenti.


Questo non può farmi che piacere, vuol dire che mi ha ritenuta a pelle una persona con cui esprimersi liberamente. D'altra parte l'ho fatto anch'io con lui perchè lo trovo intelligente e simpatico. Oltre che superdotato


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

*questo me l'ero persa*



oscuro ha detto:


> Fra me e te c'è un perplesso di troppo.....!*Per te non ho atteazione empatica*....!


nemmeno io


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> nemmeno io


Sono serio farfalla!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serio farfalla!


Anche io:smile:


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serio farfalla!


anch'io


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> anch'io


anch'io. 

ci sono altri?


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Dottò*



perplesso ha detto:


> anch'io


Non mi peretterei mai,se non ci fossi tu allora....!


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi peretterei mai,se non ci fossi tu allora....!


te stai a confonne 'n pochino. rifletti.


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi peretterei mai,se non ci fossi tu allora....!


lo so professore  sono altre le pulci che si fan venire la tosse.....

peraltro noto un certo calo d'interesse per i suoi corsi di laurea....sarà la stagione poco favorevole?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> anch'io





Lui ha detto:


> anch'io.
> 
> ci sono altri?





oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi peretterei mai,se non ci fossi tu allora....!





Lui ha detto:


> te stai a confonne 'n pochino. rifletti.





perplesso ha detto:


> lo so professore  sono altre le pulci che si fan venire la tosse.....
> 
> peraltro noto un certo calo d'interesse per i suoi corsi di laurea....sarà la stagione poco favorevole?


Ma sarete scemi eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

....ma che cavolaccio c'entra...la compagna di alex è sole
perché continui a dire cazzate senza senso?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se sei davvero tu, oh potente mistica, vorresti spiegarmi cosa ci trovavi (o anche trovi) di affascinante in quel poveraccio infelice ed idrofobo di Alex il multistronzo (nel senso che ha l'abitudine di palesarsi a tradimento con più nick, inevitabilmente tutti stronzi)?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ORA dormite tu con il tuo amico e lui con la sua amica?





Harley Q. ha detto:


> No, ma se dovesse succedere per qualunque motivo (un'emergenza, una situazione particolare) da parte mia non ci sarebbe alcun turbamento. Da parte del mio compagno non lo so: essendo un uomo magari un po' disagio lo sentirebbe, ma conoscendolo so che si controllerebbe bene, senza impazzire in preda agli ormoni.
> 
> Se dovesse costringersi a dormire per terra o sul divano per non cedere all'impulso, sarei leggermente preoccupata che sotto l'amicizia covasse altro e approfondirei.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, dove?


qui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Forse si potrebbe intendere come derivante dalla comune radice AM (che sono pure le iniziali del mio nome), dicono che anche am-icizia viene dalla radice am-ore, e allora magari si potrebbe vedere il tutto un po' così  www.colorschemedesigner.com , come appartenente a uno spettro...dunque attraverso lo spettro ci sono continuum di derivati dell'am-ore, in cui trovano posto la tonalità dell'amor filiale, dell'amor coniugale, dell'amor amicale ecc. Diciamo che nell'am-icizia se un tono di blu non c'è non c'è, se ti sposti verso il blu vai in un'altra tonalità dello spettro, per esempio la trombam-icizia. Se metti il tono diciamo di rosso+nero nell'amor materno avrai l'amore incestuoso. Insomma, gradazioni...ma il nome può essere, o forse deve essere differenziato.
> Naturalmente non sono convinta di quello che dico.
> Sicuramente però aggiungo una cosa, per quanto mi riguarda la confidenza non coincide con la promiscuità, e un mantecato troppo accentuato mi può fare i grumi



quoto e se posso approvo


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ....ma che cavolaccio c'entra...la compagna di alex è sole
> perché continui a dire cazzate senza senso?


Macchè compagna, demente. Pare che Alex facesse parte di sta minchia di cricca e che Persa lo trovasse particolarmente simpatico, ovviamente forumisticamente parlando. Cretinetta. O cretinotta. O cretinona.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> qui


Ah ok.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

esprimendoti in questo modo dimostri una gran attività cerebrale.  





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè compagna,* demente*. Pare che Alex facesse parte di sta minchia di cricca e che Persa lo trovasse particolarmente simpatico, ovviamente forumisticamente parlando. Cretinetta. O cretinotta. O cretinona.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> esprimendoti in questo modo dimostri una gran attività cerebrale.


Rincoglionita va meglio?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sarete scemi eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


prima che mi arrivi la tegola, mi confesso al tuo cospetto:

ieri io e perplesso ci scrivemmo, ma si parlò esclusivamente del nostro comune amore.....

....per i DT :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> prima che mi arrivi la tegola, mi confesso al tuo cospetto:
> 
> ieri io e perplesso ci scrivemmo, ma si parlò esclusivamente del nostro comune amore.....
> 
> ....per i DT :mrgreen:


:clava:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2013)

Oscuro sappi che ti sto leggendo.... e sto segnando tutto.... 
te lo dico cosi. solo per metterti a conoscenza dei fatti


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Oscuro sappi che ti sto leggendo.... e sto segnando tutto....
> te lo dico cosi. solo per metterti a conoscenza dei fatti


Embè?allora farfalla mi ispira certe cose e tu sai.....!Per free ho una spiccata simpatia.........!Tu sei la mia amica speciale,è colpa mia se supero i 3 cm?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Oscuro sappi che ti sto leggendo.... e sto segnando tutto....
> te lo dico cosi. solo per metterti a conoscenza dei fatti



ciao amica
Io non c'entro lo sai vero?




Ok ho un impegno......scappo
:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè?allora farfalla mi ispira certe cose *e tu sai*.....!Per free ho una spiccata simpatia.........!Tu sei la mia amica speciale,è colpa mia se supero i 3 cm?


Sa e non mi dice nulla?
:saggio:


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sa e non mi dice nulla?
> :saggio:


fatti i cazzi tuoi :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè?allora farfalla mi ispira certe cose e tu sai.....!Per free ho una spiccata simpatia.........!Tu sei la mia amica speciale,è colpa mia se supero i 3 cm?




io so pure che te spezzo le gambe prima o poi :mrgreen:
SALLO


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> fatti i cazzi tuoi :mrgreen:


Ma sono cazzi miei, parla di me:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sono cazzi miei, parla di me:mrgreen:


Parlo del tuo sedere.....!


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> io so pure che te spezzo le gambe prima o poi :mrgreen:
> SALLO


Pure la mitica alessandra mi tira parecchio.....!


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure la mitica alessandra mi tira parecchio.....!



:saggio:

continuo a segnare


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parlo del tuo sedere.....!

































:lipstick:


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure la mitica alessandra mi tira parecchio.....!


uhm :leggi:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> uhm :leggi:


Alessandra ha un bel personale,che gli vuoi dire?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alessandra ha un bel personale,che gli vuoi dire?


Nulla.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Nulla.


Quante battaglie con alessandra ragazzi....!


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alessandra ha un bel personale,che gli vuoi dire?


nulla egregio.....tanto ne ignoro anche la taglia di reggiseno.

il mio ero un uhmmeggiare inattuale,molto nietzscheano,......


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Sai*



perplesso ha detto:


> nulla egregio.....tanto ne ignoro anche la taglia di reggiseno.
> 
> il mio ero un uhmmeggiare inattuale,molto nietzscheano,......


Sai cosa pensavo adesso?a quanto sarebe stato vuota la mia vita senza le donne......


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai cosa pensavo adesso?a quanto sarebe stato vuota la mia vita senza le donne......


le Donne sono come la Musica.  senza di loro,la vita sarebbe un errore.

sempre parafrasando il buon Friederich


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè compagna, *demente*. Pare che Alex facesse parte di sta minchia di cricca e che Persa lo trovasse particolarmente simpatico, ovviamente forumisticamente parlando. Cretinetta. O cretinotta. O cretinona.


Scusa ma demente lo dici a qualcun altro.


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Joey
> La sua fidanzata ha appena scritto che sa controllarsi benissimo quindi: che cazzo dici?


E pregherei te di non tirarmi in mezzo ogni 2 X 3, visto che nessuno ti viene a cercare. Io parlo di me e non nomino altri utenti se non me stessa. Gradirei che facessi altrettanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Scusa ma demente lo dici a qualcun altro.


L'ho detto a Minni, infatti.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che adorava minacciare di pisciare sulle tombe,*che forse augurava brutti mali ogni due per tre*,e magari faceva sanzionare oscuro per un carattere di scrittura,le classiche maestre sinsistroidi... uno dei profondi mali di questo paese.


E pensa che in un caso, che io sappia, l'augurio ha pure avuto successo. 

Ora faccio un discorso in generale, e non basandomi sulla specifica persona, facciamo che al posto di ........ uso il nome Genoveffo: fosse successo a me, a Genoveffo lo avrei lasciato a sboccare sangue sulla strada: non c'entrava niente, sicuramente non è colpa dei suoi auguri se uno si ammala, etc etc......ma voi mette quanto te senti meglio dopo che l'hai preso a legnate sulle gengive, anche se solo per 5 secondi.


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'ho detto a Minni, infatti.


Non condivido l'insulto. Però vabbè, me ne hai dette talmente tante che pensavo ti riferissi a me.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non condivido l'insulto. Però vabbè, me ne hai dette talmente tante che pensavo ti riferissi a me.


...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> La prossima volta che passi di qui fatti vivo. Genoveffo sarebbe lieto di di farti sboccare anche altro, oltre al tuo sangue, sulla strada.
> A parole sono tutti bravi, tutti dei ridicoli pagliacci


Come te. Il più pagliaccio di tutti.


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Joey
> La sua fidanzata ha appena scritto che sa controllarsi benissimo quindi: che cazzo dici?


Diciamo che con te sarebbe anche superfluo controllarsi.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> La prossima volta che passi di qui fatti vivo. Genoveffo sarebbe lieto di di farti sboccare anche altro, oltre al tuo sangue, sulla strada.
> A parole sono tutti bravi, tutti dei ridicoli pagliacci



Con questo caldo non ho voglia di flame.

Finisci per direttissima nella lista degli ignorati.....e non se ne parla più.


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Con questo caldo non ho voglia di flame.
> 
> Finisci per direttissima nella lista degli ignorati.....e non se ne parla più.


embè...a chiacchiere sono tutti bravi...e senza nemmeno distintivo


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

prima di essere ancora estromesso. Oscuro ma non avevi chiuso con me?


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Con questo caldo non ho voglia di flame.
> 
> Finisci per direttissima nella *lista degli ignorati*.....e non se ne parla più.


Ma non c'è bisogno! Nel giro di qualche minuto il suo nick morirà come gli altri, fidati


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma non c'è bisogno! Nel giro di qualche minuto il suo nick morirà come gli altri, fidati


non ti preoccupare. non appena mi estromettono si scopa
aahahahahahhahahahahahahhhah


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma non c'è bisogno! Nel giro di qualche minuto il suo nick morirà come gli altri, fidati


Problema suo 

Io ho solo detto che bisognerebbe stare attenti a lanciare certi anatemi, si corre il rischio di prenderci, e non sai mai come la gente potrebbe reagire. E stavo facendo un discorso in generale, prendendo lui come spunto. L'ho anche specificato molto chiaramente. Se il tuo uomo la prende sempre sul personale.....non è un mio problema. Poteva esordire in un modo diverso e starei qui a parlarci tranquillamente.


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Problema suo
> 
> Io ho solo detto che bisognerebbe stare attenti a lanciare certi anatemi, si corre il rischio di prenderci, e non sai mai come la gente potrebbe reagire. E stavo facendo un discorso in generale, prendendo lui come spunto. L'ho anche specificato molto chiaramente. Se il tuo uomo la prende sempre sul personale.....non è un mio problema. Poteva esordire in un modo diverso e starei qui a parlarci tranquillamente.


senti, pagliaccio, con me non funziona. o perlomeno non più. sono stato sufficientemente paziente a suo tempo. Detto questo prendi a pretesto tuo cugino e non me. Intesi? Nulla a che spartire con te, naturalmente e per fortuna.


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Genoveffo,

una domanda ... con chi spartisci? ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare. non appena mi estromettono si scopa
> aahahahahahhahahahahahahhhah


Ah sei quello dell'altro giorno   come prossimo nick utilizza Brachetti così ci si orienta  cioè aspetti di i essere estromesso x scopare?  :carneval: va be' e pur vero che si viaggia ad una media di 40 gradi :sonar:


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah sei quello dell'altro giorno   come prossimo nick utilizza Brachetti così ci si orienta  cioè aspetti di i essere estromesso x scopare?  :carneval: va be' e pur vero che si viaggia ad una media di 40 gradi :sonar:


io posso anche aspettare il prossimo tsunami interoceanico senza che questo debba interessarti. o sbaglio?:carneval:


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Genoveffo,
> 
> una domanda ... con chi spartisci? ...
> 
> sienne


che intendi con "con chi spartisci"?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> io posso anche aspettare il prossimo tsunami interoceanico senza che questo debba interessarti. o sbaglio?:carneval:


Se non deve interessare come mai lo scrivi in chiaro ? :carneval: Mmmhh aspe' che ci penso....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa che non sopporto nemmeno io, tra le altre. Però intervenire qui e dire che prenderesti suoneresti a sangue Alex dicendo che 'in un caso ci ha preso' mi pare una grande cavolata.
> Io ho una persona a me molto vicina che sta morendo. E davvero, prima di scriverne sul forum associandola alle cazzate che si scrivono qui sopra ci penserei mille volte. Comunque vabbè, ho detto la mia e tolgo il disturbo.


E pensarci mille volte prima di augurarle, le malattie?
L'unico che l'ha fatto qui, a noi, sai chi è. 
E augurare morte, sofferenze e malattie non è una cazzata, stordita.


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare. non appena mi estromettono si scopa
> aahahahahahhahahahahahahhhah


Sarei tentata di disapprovarti, ma io non disapprovo per principio, do solo verdi :unhappy: Mi affido al buon senso degli utenti


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> che intendi con "con chi spartisci"?


Ciao 

ho preso il tuo termine che hai usato con Tubarao.
se non erro, significa, con chi dividi qualcosa ...
(nei suoi confronti, non hai nulla da dividere). 

una domanda così ... tanto per ... 


sienne


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E pensarci mille volte prima di augurarle, le malattie?
> L'unico che l'ha fatto qui, a noi, sai chi è.
> E augurare morte, sofferenze e malattie non è una cazzata, stordita.


patetica troietta da due soldi. sei manco degna di leccarle i tacchi delle scarpe dopo aver pestato una merda. a pensarci bene, è l'unica cosa che meriteresti di farle.
aho' ma quanto ti rode? aHAHAHAHAHHAh
sai perchè non ho mai fatto sapere niente a  tuo marito? perchè mi sono convinto che è inutile e perchè è sicuramente una merda come te e non gli scalfirebbe sapere cosa fai con tua figlia e cosa pensi del tuo ruolo di madre. due genitori indegni insomma. nemmeno a perderci il tempo, solo una gran pena infinita


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho preso il tuo termine che hai usato con Tubarao.
> se non erro, significa, con chi dividi qualcosa ...
> ...


io spartisco con harley q e con gente che non conosci. soddisfatta?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> patetica troietta da due soldi. sei manco degna di leccarle i tacchi delle scarpe dopo aver pestato una merda. a pensarci bene, è l'unica cosa che meriteresti di farle.
> aho' ma quanto ti rode? aHAHAHAHAHHAh
> sai perchè non ho mai fatto sapere niente a  tuo marito? perchè mi sono convinto che è inutile e perchè è sicuramente una merda come te e non gli scalfirebbe sapere cosa fai con tua figlia e cosa pensi del tuo ruolo di madre. due genitori indegni insomma. nemmeno a perderci il tempo, solo una gran pena infinita


Questo lo quoto per minerva


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se non deve interessare come mai lo scrivi in chiaro ? :carneval: Mmmhh aspe' che ci penso....


lo scrivo in chiaro alla persona a cui interessa. ma se interessa anche a te chi sono io per non farti interessare?interessatene, interessatene pure


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questo lo quoto per minerva


brrrrrrrrrrrrr che paura
ahahahahhahahahah
sei una madre, una donna e una persona  indegna, minerva o non minerva


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> io spartisco con harley q e con gente che non conosci. soddisfatta?


Ciao,

ci vuole un po' di più per soddisfarmi a momenti ... 
a dire il vero ... forse anche in ben altri momenti. 
cose così ... sono più per distrarre ... 

ed era solo, come tetto, tanto per ... 
comunque ... hai fatto bene ... 
la lista così è ben corta e si capisce meglio ...

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> lo scrivo in chiaro alla persona a cui interessa. ma se interessa anche a te chi sono io per non farti interessare?interessatene, interessatene pure


 Proprio non cògli il senso ... Va be' :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questo lo quoto per minerva


guarda chiara che c'è poco da quotare perché forse dimentichi che non sei la sola ad aver ricevuto auguri di cancro e insulti tipo puttana.
devo dire che mi fanno orrore? certo .
 anche sentirmi dare della demente un po' infastidisce
è un mondo difficile


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda chiara che c'è poco da quotare perché forse dimentichi che non sei la sola ad aver ricevuto auguri di cancro e insulti tipo puttana.
> devo dire che mi fanno orrore? certo .
> *a me anche sentirmi dare della demente un po' infastidisce*
> è un mondo difficile


Non so puttana o auguri di cancri assortiti, ma demente te lo meriti sovente. Mi spiace, ma è tutta colpa tua che non capisci mai un cazzo. Scusati.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so puttana o auguri di cancri assortiti, ma demente te lo meriti sovente. Mi spiace, ma è tutta colpa tua che non capisci mai un cazzo. Scusati.


si , sono anche analfabeta, correggi il quote


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Proprio non cògli il senso ... Va be' :carneval:


nemmeno tu...Va be':carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> si , sono anche analfabeta, correggi il quote


Tra l'altro, mettere sullo stesso piano un demente buttato lì (a ragione, peraltro) con tutto sto ciarpame è segno di grande arguzia, che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda chiara che c'è poco da quotare perché forse dimentichi che non sei la sola ad aver ricevuto auguri di cancro e insulti tipo puttana.
> devo dire che mi fanno orrore? certo .
> a me anche sentirmi dare della demente un po' infastidisce
> è un mondo difficile


Hai ragione pure tu.
Puttana non mi interessa, auguri di malattie che si sono purtroppo avverate sì. Non è certo per merito suo, ma sentir difendere questi atteggiamenti da persone che ritenevo intelligenti dà fastidio anche  a me.
Concordo sul demente.


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda chiara che c'è poco da quotare perché forse dimentichi che non sei la sola ad aver ricevuto auguri di cancro e insulti tipo puttana.
> devo dire che mi fanno orrore? certo .
> anche sentirmi dare della demente un po' infastidisce
> è un mondo difficile


beh, che sei un po' stronza lo puoi ammettere tranquillamente. e nemmeno ti offendi più di tanto, secondo me:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai ragione pure tu.
> Puttana non mi interessa, auguri di malattie che si sono purtroppo avverate sì. Non è certo per merito suo, ma sentir difendere questi atteggiamenti da persone che ritenevo intelligenti dà fastidio anche  a me.
> Concordo sul demente.


difendere poi da cosa e da chi?
ognuno fa i conti con se stesso


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai ragione pure tu.
> Puttana non mi interessa, auguri di malattie che si sono purtroppo avverate sì. Non è certo per merito suo, ma sentir difendere questi atteggiamenti da persone che ritenevo intelligenti dà fastidio anche  a me.
> Concordo sul demente.


questo detto da una che si scopa gli amanti a due metri da sua figlia ha il valore di un assassino che piange davanti alla sua vittima. vomitevole.....


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> questo detto da una che si scopa gli amanti a due metri da sua figlia ha il valore di un assassino che piange davanti alla sua vittima. vomitevole.....


non capisco però come questo possa minimamente interessarti/ci.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> questo detto da una che si scopa gli amanti a due metri da sua figlia ha il valore di un assassino che piange davanti alla sua vittima. vomitevole.....


.


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grand'uomo. Ricordati che ti sto graziando perché mi fa pena la tua compagna.


Ma non graziarmi, troietta da due soldi. Vacci giù con la mannaia ahahahahhahah
ma quanto ti rode? ahahahhahaaahha
che patetica che sei:mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (8 Agosto 2013)

Tranquilli, domani la temperatura scende. Pero', beati voi che vi conoscete, alcuni almeno! Ipazia sara' strabiliata e contenta. Non so che altro dire. Buona notte! Forse a chi piu', a chi meno.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Tranquilli, domani la temperatura scende. Pero', beati voi che vi conoscete, alcuni almeno! Ipazia sara' strabiliata e contenta. Non so che altro dire. Buona notte! Forse a chi piu', a chi meno.


pure lei...con quel nome da strega:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai ragione pure tu.
> Puttana non mi interessa, auguri di malattie che si sono purtroppo avverate sì. Non è certo per merito suo, ma sentir difendere questi atteggiamenti da persone che ritenevo intelligenti dà fastidio anche  a me.
> *Concordo sul demente.*


Senti: un conto è dare della puttana o augurare tumori assortiti e gravi lutti in famiglia perchè uno è evidentemente squilibrato, UN ALTRO è, a fronte di un'evidente vecchia scoreggiona artritica che ha il vezzo di non capire una cippa di nulla, fare questioni di puntiglio sul niente e di definire cazzate cose e concetti che magari non riesce ad afferrare perchè ha il cerebro intasato da tanta di quella merda precompressa da fertilizzarci tutto l'oltrepò, ecco dicevo, è darle GIUSTAMENTE della demente. Mi pare liscio come l'olio.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: un conto è dare della puttana o augurare tumori assortiti e gravi lutti in famiglia perchè uno è evidentemente squilibrato, UN ALTRO è, a fronte di un'evidente vecchia scoreggiona artritica che ha il vezzo di non capire una cippa di nulla, fare questioni di puntiglio sul niente e di definire cazzate cose e concetti che magari non riesce ad afferrare perchè ha il cerebro intasato da tanta di quella merda precompressa da fertilizzarci tutto l'oltrepò, ecco dicevo, è darle GIUSTAMENTE della demente. Mi pare liscio come l'olio.


ma sì, ti ho già detto va bene.asciugati la bavetta e vai a dormire.
scoreggionano mon dieu


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sì, ti ho già detto va bene.asciugati la bavetta e vai a dormire.
> scoreggionano mon dieu


Oh madonna. Non parlavo con te, parlavo DI TE. Non interloquire. Adesso vengo a farti il clistere, nonna. Preparati.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh madonna. Non parlavo con te, parlavo DI TE. Non interloquire. Adesso vengo a farti il clistere, nonna. Preparati.


ho chiamato la digos e ho messo il tappo.
e se non bastasse ho la cassetta di biagio antonacci


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho chiamato la digos e ho messo il tappo.
> e se non bastasse ho la cassetta di biagio antonacci


E no Biagio no eh?? 
Passi donna di merda, passi ipocrita, passi falsa, passi feccia, passi che sono la peggiore ma non toccatemi Biagio e che cavoli


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E no Biagio no eh??
> Passi donna di merda, passi ipocrita, passi falsa, passi feccia, passi che sono la peggiore ma non toccatemi Biagio e che cavoli


ormai andata...secondo te devo farmi fare il clistere perché sei fan di biagio? col cavolo:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho chiamato la digos e ho messo il tappo.
> e se non bastasse ho la cassetta di biagio antonacci


Mi arrendo.


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2013)

sono arrivata a festa finita, uffa.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono arrivata a festa finita, uffa.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono arrivata a festa finita, uffa.


Ciao fagiana,nn pensare troppo al tuo vero amore...eh si,ma noi 50enni,o quasi,ci mangiamo torde tebine molto spesso,che lothar sia con te


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Tranquilli, domani la temperatura scende. Pero', *beati voi che vi conoscete*, alcuni almeno! Ipazia sara' strabiliata e contenta. Non so che altro dire. Buona notte! Forse a chi piu', a chi meno.


Se non è culo questo dimmelo tu cos'è :rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi arrendo.


Per una volta mi accodo, anche se solo strettamente sull'espressione.  Poi questo post  e' stregato, JB per la prima volta ha usato punti esclamativi..ogni tanto mi chkedevo il perche' della loro totale assenza. Un interrogativo cosi', tra i mille altri della vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: un conto è dare della puttana o augurare tumori assortiti e gravi lutti in famiglia perchè uno è evidentemente squilibrato, UN ALTRO è, a fronte di un'evidente vecchia scoreggiona artritica che ha il vezzo di non capire una cippa di nulla, fare questioni di puntiglio sul niente e di definire cazzate cose e concetti che magari non riesce ad afferrare perchè ha il cerebro intasato da tanta di quella merda precompressa da fertilizzarci tutto l'oltrepò, ecco dicevo, è darle GIUSTAMENTE della demente. Mi pare liscio come l'olio.


Mio caro joey, sai che io apprezzo molto la tua franchezza.
Demente, puttana, testa di cazzo, quello che ti viene meglio, a me lo puoi dire: tra me e te c'è un dialogo fra "uomini".
A minerva penso di no, perché non gradisce che si usino questi epiteti. Cioè puoi dirle la stessa cosa, se secondo te se la merita, in modo più diplomatico.


----------



## Anais (9 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono arrivata a festa finita, uffa.


Pure io.
Ma ho letto cose allucinanti


----------



## Anais (9 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mio caro joey, sai che io apprezzo molto la tua franchezza.
> Demente, puttana, testa di cazzo, quello che ti viene meglio, a me lo puoi dire: tra me e te c'è un dialogo fra "uomini".
> A minerva penso di no, perché non gradisce che si usino questi epiteti. Cioè puoi dirle la stessa cosa, se secondo te se la merita, in modo più diplomatico.


Joey non e' paragonabile all''utente che ha scritto prima.
E' vero che a volte usa essere grezzo o molto asciutto...ma io non riesco a leggerlo realmente  aggressivo. Ne' ha mai spiattellato fatti privati di altri utenti (che io sappia)
E Minerva e' una che si sa difendere alla grande


----------



## Buscopann (9 Agosto 2013)

Meno male che si parlava di amicizia 

Ad ogni modo..mi sa che meno gente si conosce qui dentro, meglio è! 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Meno male che si parlava di amicizia
> 
> Ad ogni modo..mi sa che meno gente si conosce qui dentro, meglio è!
> 
> Buscopann


Ecco questo mi fa incazzare di questa storia. Che per colpa di una persona che scrive cattiverie quello che passa é che non valga la pena di conoscere nessuno. 
Il fatto che riesca ad insinuare questo dubbio é un vero peccato


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*Alex*

Alex io non ho nulla contro di te adesso.Ma è un dato di fatto che all'epoca di fedifrago tu facevi il cazzo che ti pareva,ed io venivo sanzionato per un carattere di scrittura.Anzi,se ricordi bene sono stato sospeso anche per un emoticons fuori posto o hai dimenticato?io con te non ho nessun problema,ma non è che per farti un favore devo tacere sulle porcherie che siete riusciti a combinare,tu avevi libertà di ogni cosa,grazie a quella gestione di merda di fedifrago e persa,posso scriverlo o meno?o devi sentirti chiamato in causa?


----------



## sienne (9 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questo mi fa incazzare di questa storia. Che per colpa di una persona che scrive cattiverie quello che passa é che non valga la pena di conoscere nessuno.
> Il fatto che riesca ad insinuare questo dubbio é un vero peccato



Ciao farfalla,

è più facile scattare tra gli estremi. senza differenziare. 
è più facile evidenziare ciò che può accadere negativamente e rinunciare. 
è un modo di essere ... 

basta leggere anche il resto ... come tra te e Simy ... 
mica me la sono fatta scappare ... che si instaurano anche amicizie forti!

sienne


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mio caro joey, sai che io apprezzo molto la tua franchezza.
> Demente, puttana, testa di cazzo, quello che ti viene meglio, a me lo puoi dire: tra me e te c'è un dialogo fra "uomini".
> A minerva penso di no, perché non gradisce che si usino questi epiteti. Cioè puoi dirle la stessa cosa, se secondo te se la merita, in modo più diplomatico.


no, non può dirmi che sono scema perché sa bene che non lo sono


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Meno male che si parlava di amicizia
> 
> Ad ogni modo..mi sa che meno gente si conosce qui dentro, meglio è!
> 
> Buscopann


 Ma sai io bazzico qui da febbraio più o meno ed ho subito capito che se qualcuno apre un 3D argomentando sulle fasi lunari si finisce x parlare di eclissi di sole se si è fortunati altrimenti di quanta besciamella vada messa nelle lasagne alla bolognese... Per dire.. Poi sul conoscere persone attraverso un forum o il web in generale è un modo come un altro la differenza la fanno le persone non il mezzo usato per.... Buongiorno


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Joey non e' paragonabile all''utente che ha scritto prima.
> E' vero che a volte usa essere grezzo o molto asciutto...ma io non riesco a leggerlo realmente  aggressivo. Ne' ha mai spiattellato fatti privati di altri utenti (che io sappia)
> E Minerva e' una che si sa difendere alla grande


sì, sì , ma infatti che c'entrano i paragoni .però scusate...ora con sto fatto che mi so difendere (e ci mancherebbe ) è totalmente sdoganato un intercalare maleducato e grezzo?
non credo, lo dissi tempo fa: vi state abituando alla decadenza


----------



## sienne (9 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Minerva,

la decadenza ha trovato la sua strada in quasi tutti gli aspetti della società ... 
nei media, nel governo ... un po' ovunque ... e alla fine, anche nel linguaggio. 

abituarsi? NO. sicuramente no. sta ad ognuno di noi ... tener cura. 
non so ... è una forma di riguardo anche verso se stessi ... non solo verso l'altro. 
che nulla centra, con il pensiero espresso ... 


sienne


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mio caro joey, sai che io apprezzo molto la tua franchezza.
> Demente, puttana, testa di cazzo, quello che ti viene meglio, a me lo puoi dire: *tra me e te c'è un dialogo fra "uomini".*
> A minerva penso di no, perché non gradisce che si usino questi epiteti. Cioè puoi dirle la stessa cosa, se secondo te se la merita, in modo più diplomatico.



:sbatti:

:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sì , ma infatti che c'entrano i paragoni .però scusate...ora con sto fatto che mi so difendere (e ci mancherebbe ) è totalmente sdoganato un intercalare maleducato e grezzo?
> non credo, lo dissi tempo fa: vi state abituando alla decadenza


Ma non è questione di difendersi, Minni. Se mi scrivi che dico cazzate ed io ti rispondo che sei una DEMENTE perchè non hai capito nulla tanto per cambiare, tu ANZITUTTO dovresti scusarti per avermi dato del cazzaro e poi, eventualmente, potremmo discutere sul demente sì/no. Siccome questo non accade MAI tutte le sacrosantissime volte che prendi una cantonata, e sono tante, milioni di milioni come le stelle di Negroni, ti prendi poi quello che t'arriva che tu ti difenda o meno. Capito? Non è questione di grezzume o decadenza, è che ti torna indietro quello che semini, salvo che poi non capisci, per cambiare, che la colpa è princiopalmente tua.


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> :singleeye:


Anche fra me e te c'è un dialogo fra uomini....purtroppo!:rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche fra me e te c'è un dialogo fra uomini....purtroppo!:rotfl:



impossibile
io ho una vocina squillante e melodiosa, tu no:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Meno male che si parlava di amicizia
> 
> Ad ogni modo..mi sa che meno gente si conosce qui dentro, meglio è!
> 
> Buscopann


su questo non sono d'accordo, non si può fare un discorso generale
io in questo posto ho conosciuto tante belle persone, tra cui te e tachipirina

anche quando le conoscenze reali non sono state esattamente come me le aspettavo non ho mai pensato che non ne fosse valsa la pena.

nel bene o nel male ognuna delle persone con cui ho "legato" qui dentro ha contributo ad arricchirmi in qualche modo.

poi con alcuni utenti sono nate amicizie profonde che, se non fosse stato per i raduni e/o per dei caffè extra forum, forse non sarebbero mai nate.


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> impossibile
> io ho una vocina squillante e melodiosa, tu no:rotfl:


Anche io ho una vocina squillante e melodiosa....:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di difendersi, Minni. Se mi scrivi che dico cazzate ed io ti rispondo che sei una DEMENTE perchè non hai capito nulla tanto per cambiare, tu ANZITUTTO dovresti scusarti per avermi dato del cazzaro e poi, eventualmente, potremmo discutere sul demente sì/no. Siccome questo non accade MAI tutte le sacrosantissime volte che prendi una cantonata, e sono tante, milioni di milioni come le stelle di Negroni, ti prendi poi quello che t'arriva che tu ti difenda o meno. Capito? Non è questione di grezzume o decadenza, è che ti torna indietro quello che semini, salvo che poi non capisci, per cambiare, che la colpa è princiopalmente tua.


a parte il fatto che ti risulta male ....io mi scuso ogni qual volta ritengo di sbagliare.
di solito il dialogo con te è a livello : che cosa stai dicendo?
taci, vecchia rincoglionita etc
a volte mi diverto pure , ciò non toglie che devi imparare a rimanere sul livello con cui (in cui)si rapporta l'altro.
e non per un fatto di forma come dice chiara, proprio di sostanza perché io son ben lontana da certi tuoi epiteti


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche fra me e te c'è un dialogo fra uomini....purtroppo!:rotfl:



ecco e facciamo che resti tale


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*ahh*



Simy ha detto:


> su questo non sono d'accordo, non si può fare un discorso generale
> io in questo posto ho conosciuto tante belle persone, tra cui te e tachipirina
> 
> anche quando le conoscenze reali non sono state esattamente come me le aspettavo non ho mai pensato che non ne fosse valsa la pena.
> ...


Co avrei scommesso,hai un debole per le supposte?


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Co avrei scommesso,hai un debole per le supposte?



si, quelle effervescenti:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> ecco e facciamo che resti tale


Tu hai sbagliato lavoro sai?avresti dovuto fare l'investigatore privato.....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai sbagliato lavoro sai?avresti dovuto fare l'investigatore privato.....:rotfl:


lo dico sempre pure io :yes:


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> si, quelle effervescenti:rotfl:


Gira voce che te le metti pure quando stai bene e all'incontrario è vero?


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gira voce che te le metti pure quando stai bene e all'incontrario è vero?


uh guarda ormai ne sono diventata dipendente....


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> uh guarda ormai ne sono diventata dipendente....


Deve rivalutare la tua persona allora........


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deve rivalutare la tua persona allora........


 chi?


----------



## Anais (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di difendersi, Minni. Se mi scrivi che dico cazzate ed io ti rispondo che sei una DEMENTE perchè non hai capito nulla tanto per cambiare, tu ANZITUTTO dovresti scusarti per avermi dato del cazzaro e poi, eventualmente, potremmo discutere sul demente sì/no. Siccome questo non accade MAI tutte le sacrosantissime volte che prendi una cantonata, e sono tante, milioni di milioni come le stelle di Negroni, ti prendi poi quello che t'arriva che tu ti difenda o meno. Capito? Non è questione di grezzume o decadenza, è che ti torna indietro quello che semini, salvo che poi non capisci, per cambiare, che la colpa è princiopalmente tua.


Si, ok.
ma premesso che sia tu che Minerva per motivi diversi mi piacete, se a lei danno fastidio gli appellativi che usi, potresti anche farle notare che prende delle cantonate (per te) usando un linguaggio diverso.
Fermo restando che i vostri scambi sono uno spasso, certe volte rido proprio a leggere i vostri battibecchi.


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si, ok.
> ma premesso che sia tu che Minerva per motivi diversi mi piacete, *se a lei *danno fastidio gli appellativi che usi, potresti anche farle notare che prende delle cantonate (per te) usando un linguaggio diverso.
> Fermo restando che i vostri scambi sono uno spasso, certe volte rido proprio a leggere i vostri battibecchi.


ma...perché a te sentirti dare della demente piace?


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma...perché a te sentirti dare della demente piace?


Minerva dovresti anche valutare il demente da chi viene detto però....!


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva dovresti anche valutare il demente da chi viene detto però....!


ora che ci penso pure tu mi hai detto demente
quante soddisfazioni mi da il forum


----------



## Anais (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma...perché a te sentirti dare della demente piace?


Ma dipende da chi mi appella.
Joey mi sembra che lo dica spesso, un pò come un intercalare.
Credo che all'inizio mi seccherei molto ma poi risponderei a tono e alla fine la prenderei come un ordinario battibecco.
Comunque mi ero iscritta da poco e ricordo che ad alcune mie risposte che evidentemente non andavano a genio a daniele, lui mi ha appellata in qualsiasi modo. E con aggressività.
Fa parte del gioco di scrivere e non di parlarsi faccia a faccia. E' facile scivolare nell'insulto.
E ripeto, in joey non avverto reale aggressività nel modo di porsi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, non può dirmi che sono scema perché sa bene che non lo sono


non a caso ho detto " se lui pensa che te lo meriti"
premetto che non voglio difenderlo, e che tra noi non sussistono accordi privati di non belligeranza o di mutua assistenza
se joey dai tuoi scritti percepisce che non capisci o non ci arrivi o sbagli a valutare, secondo me può/dovrebbe dirtelo con le dovute maniere
l'uso di espressioni forti o grezze o maleducate fa parte della sua FORMA, del suo modo di esprimersi che ad alcuni piace e a tanti no e sono d'accordo che denota una decadenza e un imbarbarimento di costumi, lo riscontro anche in me stessa e l'ho detto anche in passato


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*Ecco*



Minerva ha detto:


> ora che ci penso pure tu mi hai detto demente
> quante soddisfazioni mi da il forum


Appunto.Se permetti hanno un peso diverso.Jb da del demente a quasi tutti,io no.Un mio demente vale 20 demente di jb.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma dipende da chi mi appella.
> Joey mi sembra che lo dica spesso, un pò come un intercalare.
> Credo che all'inizio mi seccherei molto ma poi risponderei a tono e alla fine la prenderei come un ordinario battibecco.
> Comunque mi ero iscritta da poco e ricordo che ad alcune mie risposte che evidentemente non andavano a genio a daniele, lui mi ha appellata in qualsiasi modo. E con aggressività.
> ...



sono in totale disaccordo con questo discorso

demente, deficiente o altre cose che ora non ricordo:
io, qui sopra e fuori, l'ho detto solo a chi penso sia demente, deficiente,,ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non a caso ho detto " se lui pensa che te lo meriti"
> premetto che non voglio difenderlo, e che tra noi non sussistono accordi privati di non belligeranza o di mutua assistenza
> se joey dai tuoi scritti percepisce che non capisci o non ci arrivi o sbagli a valutare, secondo me può/dovrebbe dirtelo con le dovute maniere
> l'uso di espressioni forti o grezze o maleducate fa parte della sua FORMA, del suo modo di esprimersi che ad alcuni piace e a tanti no e sono d'accordo che denota una decadenza e un imbarbarimento di costumi, lo riscontro anche in me stessa e l'ho detto anche in passato


Mia cara
Dopo l'impero dei non sensi
è l'impero dei conti!


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma dipende da chi mi appella.
> Joey mi sembra che lo dica spesso, un pò come un intercalare.
> Credo che all'inizio mi seccherei molto ma poi risponderei a tono e alla fine la prenderei come un ordinario battibecco.
> Comunque mi ero iscritta da poco e ricordo che ad alcune mie risposte che evidentemente non andavano a genio a daniele, lui mi ha appellata in qualsiasi modo. E con aggressività.
> ...


non sai quante volte ho sottolineato questa cosa a daniele , che con me non ha usato toni del genere ma non ne sono comunque rimasta indifferente.
così come con sterminator etc


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono in totale disaccordo con questo discorso
> 
> demente, deficiente o altre cose che ora non ricordo:
> io, qui sopra e fuori, l'ho detto solo a chi penso sia demente, deficiente,,ecc...


giustamente  e l'ho fatto anch'io.senza usare giri di parole , proprio perché credo alla sostanza , non alla forma.
perciò non mi si può dire demente .
altra cosa è vecchia rincoglionita che rimane un 'opinione


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.Se permetti hanno un peso diverso.Jb da del demente a quasi tutti,io no.Un mio demente vale 20 demente di jb.


grazie per avermelo detto, lo terrò tra i miei ricordi più cari


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non sai quante volte ho sottolineato questa cosa a daniele , che con me non ha usato toni del genere ma non ne sono comunque rimasta indifferente.
> così come con sterminator etc


Minerva spesso hai ripreso pure me sbagliando.Spesso ho esagerato,ma i miei insulti sono sempre creativi,c'è talento,c'è luce,c'è una poesia dietro,la passione dell'insulto.L'insulto è becero quando è freddo,fine a se stesso.Non avete MAI colto la mia arte,forse state incominciando adesso a capire,con colpevole ritardo.Nei miei insulti c'è la vibrazione,non sono mai insulti scontati,MAI!


----------



## Anais (9 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono in totale disaccordo con questo discorso
> 
> demente, deficiente o altre cose che ora non ricordo:
> io, qui sopra e fuori, l'ho detto solo a chi penso sia demente, deficiente,,ecc...


Tu.
Ma sono certa che molti che qui scivolano facilemente in appellativi simili, dal vivo non lo farebbero.
Come ti dicevo, ho visto attaccare gente dopo pochi post scritti.
Dandogli appunto del deficiente, demente, coglione, non capisci un cazzo e varie ed eventuali.
Dici che direbbero la stessa cosa a uno sconosciuto che, per esempio, si mette a discorrere di argomenti particolari che so, su un treno?
E capita di avere il vicino chiacchierone.


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva spesso hai ripreso pure me sbagliando.Spesso ho esagerato,ma i miei insulti sono sempre creativi,c'è talento,c'è luce,c'è una poesia dietro,la passione dell'insulto.L'insulto è becero quando è freddo,fine a se stesso.*Non avete MAI colto la mia arte,*forse state incominciando adesso a capire,con colpevole ritardo.Nei miei insulti c'è la vibrazione,non sono mai insulti scontati,MAI!


non è vero, sei ingeneroso...spesso ho sottolineato anche l'estro artistico e la vena creativa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva spesso hai ripreso pure me sbagliando.Spesso ho esagerato,*ma i miei insulti sono sempre creativi,c'è talento,c'è luce,c'è una poesia dietro,la passione dell'insulto*.L'insulto è becero quando è freddo,fine a se stesso.Non avete MAI colto la mia arte,forse state incominciando adesso a capire,con colpevole ritardo.Nei miei insulti c'è la vibrazione,non sono mai insulti scontati,MAI!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Tu.
> Ma sono certa che molti che qui scivolano facilemente in appellativi simili, dal vivo non lo farebbero.
> Come ti dicevo, ho visto attaccare gente dopo pochi post scritti.
> Dandogli appunto del deficiente, demente, coglione, non capisci un cazzo e varie ed eventuali.
> ...



secondo me è doveroso distinguere:
se ci si attacca dopo pochi post scritti di solito è perché c'è un pregresso

nuovi utenti (paragonabili allo sconosciuto sul treno) difficilmente sono stati attaccati con insulti, a meno che non lo abbiano fatto loro per primi

se poi parliamo dei pensieri espressi in prima battuta da oscuro quando legge certe nuove storie e parte per la tangente non li chiamerei certo insulti, ma analisi sintetiche con efficace cura incorporata :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non è vero, sei ingeneroso...spesso ho sottolineato anche l'estro artistico e la vena creativa


Una volta mi hai definto un professionista dell'insulto!Grande complimento,nulla da dire.Poi ho riflettuto,e ho capito che non sono uno così.Il professionista è un freddo calcolatore,ha uno schema mentale,sa come insultare dove colpire,gli insulti sono freddi e plumbei.Io no, mi lascio guidare dall'istinto,dalla creatività,dall'oblio,dai miei bassi istinti,non insulto mai nello stesso modo,mai bestemmie,mai brutti mali,i miei insulti hanno un codice etico,un'anima,anche una forma.Non mi vedrai mai dare della puttana ad una donna,magari dirò che quella donna ha le chiappe pregiudicate.La volgarità è qualcosa che non mi appartiene,e comunque capisco anche che questo forum ha un livello decisamente infimo...che certo non capirete quello che sto provando a spiegarvi.La colpa è solo la mia che ancora sto qui a perdere tempo con tutti voi!


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ok,ma sono serio,sono convinto di quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Anais (9 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una volta mi hai definto un professionista dell'insulto!Grande complimento,nulla da dire.Poi ho riflettuto,e ho capito che non sono uno così.Il professionista è un freddo calcolatore,ha uno schema mentale,sa come insultare dove colpire,gli insulti sono freddi e plumbei.Io no, mi lascio guidare dall'istinto,dalla creatività,dall'oblio,dai miei bassi istinti,non insulto mai nello stesso modo,mai bestemmie,mai brutti mali,i miei insulti hanno un codice etico,un'anima,anche una forma.Non mi vedrai mai dare della puttana ad una donna,magari dirò che quella donna ha le chiappe pregiudicate.La volgarità è qualcosa che non mi appartiene,e comunque capisco anche che questo forum ha un livello decisamente infimo...che certo non capirete quello che sto provando a spiegarvi.La colpa è solo la mia che ancora sto qui a perdere tempo con tutti voi!


E sei così, diciamo diretto, anche vis a vis?
Mettiamo, con una conoscente che reputi leggera, le dici che ha le chiappe pregiudicate?


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me è doveroso distinguere:
> se ci si attacca dopo pochi post scritti di solito è perché c'è un pregresso
> 
> nuovi utenti (paragonabili allo sconosciuto sul treno) difficilmente sono stati attaccati con insulti, a meno che non lo abbiano fatto loro per primi
> ...


Chiara,facciamo un discorso serio?io non parto per la tangente sono solo risoluto.Non amo perdere tempo in voli pindarici,o macchinosi ragionamenti.Non ho più l'età,non ho più voglia di dire alla gente quello che la gente vuole sentirsi dire.La vita non aspetta,la vita non ci aspetta,ormai sono padrone di dinamiche e tempistiche,riconosco tutto troppo velocemente e la vita purtroppo ha smesso di sorprendermi.Adesso capisco che il mio essere diretto posso comunque turbare,ma una verità, anche scomoda, resta comunque preferibile a tante cazzate,io sono la verità,magari creativa,colorita,magari un pò truce ma sempre verità!


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> E sei così, diciamo diretto, anche vis a vis?
> Mettiamo, con una conoscente che reputi leggera, le dici che ha le chiappe pregiudicate?


Dipende dal grado di confidenza!Magari direi che ha il sederino estroverso,allegro,empatico,anais dipende....!


----------



## Anais (9 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende dal grado di confidenza!Magari direi che ha il sederino estroverso,allegro,empatico,anais dipende....!


Appunto.
Dipende dal grado di confidenza. E sono d'accordo, anche io ai miei cari amici dico ciò che penso, mai in modo volgare o offensivo ma pur sempre sincero.
Il fatto è che qui, dove c'è un monitor di mezzo, si tende a lasciarsi andare a giudizi coloriti molto prima di entrare in confidenza con la persona.
Cosa che credo, non capiterebbe di persona.
Ma mi sta bene, è un diverso modo di comunicare, probabilmente il virtuale aiuta ad essere più diretti


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Dipende dal grado di confidenza. E sono d'accordo, anche io ai miei cari amici dico ciò che penso, mai in modo volgare o offensivo ma pur sempre sincero.
> Il fatto è che qui, dove c'è un monitor di mezzo, si tende a lasciarsi andare a giudizi coloriti molto prima di entrare in confidenza con la persona.
> Cosa che credo, non capiterebbe di persona.
> Ma mi sta bene, è un diverso modo di comunicare, probabilmente il virtuale aiuta ad essere più diretti


Si ma io non sono come gli altri!


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che ti risulta male ....*io mi scuso ogni qual volta ritengo di sbagliare.
> *di solito il dialogo con te è a livello : che cosa stai dicendo?
> taci, vecchia rincoglionita etc
> a volte mi diverto pure , ciò non toglie che devi imparare a rimanere sul livello con cui (in cui)si rapporta l'altro.
> e non per un fatto di forma come dice chiara, proprio di sostanza perché io son ben lontana da certi tuoi epiteti


A) Mi risulta benissimo, B) Non è vero. Nel caso specifico, mica ti sei scusata per avermi dato del cazzaro. Anzi, te la sei presa perchè ti ho dato della DEMENTE. Ma la verità è che io non sono un cazzaro, ma tu SEI UNA DEMENTE. Non è un'opinione. Se tu non capisci, ed io ti spiego, e tu poi glissi perchè ti da noia doverti scusare, IO TI DO DELLA DEMENTE CON ANCORA PIU' RAGIONE. Non so se è chiaro. Per me non c'è alcuna differenza tra chi stupido lo è DAVVERO e tra chi lo fa PER NON ANDARE IN GUERRA, li tratto da stupidi allo stesso modo, ergo ti prendi della DEMENTE, che tutto sommato è anche un mezzo complimento nel tuo caso, e te lo porti a casa in mezzo al basilico, alle pitture rupestri che scambi per arte ed a quel delizioso canide che è l'unico, poraccio, che ti sopporta senza poterci fare UN CAZZO.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.Se permetti hanno un peso diverso.Jb da del demente a quasi tutti,io no.Un mio demente vale 20 demente di jb.


Oscù, per l'amore di Gesù (bella rima). Un demente detto da te lascia tanto di quel tempo che trova che per lo più uno nel frattempo ha tutto il tempo di prendere un nobel in astrofisica.


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

yawn


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si, ok.
> ma premesso che sia tu che Minerva per motivi diversi mi piacete, se a lei danno fastidio gli appellativi che usi, *potresti anche farle notare che prende delle cantonate (per te) usando un linguaggio diverso.
> *Fermo restando che i vostri scambi sono uno spasso, certe volte rido proprio a leggere i vostri battibecchi.


Ma non ne vale la pena, francamente. Cioè, a me non da fastidio se mi da del cretino, per la verità anzi non me ne frega proprio nulla. Ma se a LEI da fastidio che la chiami demente, fondamentalmente non per la parola in sè ma perchè effettivamente le va in corto circuito il cerebro, io non posso farci nulla. Demente rimane.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> yawn


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara,facciamo un discorso serio?*io non parto per la tangente sono solo risoluto.*Non amo perdere tempo in voli pindarici,o macchinosi ragionamenti.Non ho più l'età,*non ho più voglia di dire alla gente quello che la gente vuole sentirsi dire.*La vita non aspetta,la vita non ci aspetta,ormai sono padrone di dinamiche e tempistiche,riconosco tutto troppo velocemente e la vita purtroppo ha smesso di sorprendermi.Adesso capisco che il mio essere diretto posso comunque turbare,ma una verità, anche scomoda, resta comunque preferibile a tante cazzate,io sono la verità,magari creativa,colorita,magari un pò truce ma sempre verità!



è quello che intendevo, infatti
sono oltremodo d'accordo con te, per questo a volte vado giù pesante anch'io


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Dipende dal grado di confidenza. E sono d'accordo, anche io ai miei cari amici dico ciò che penso, mai in modo volgare o offensivo ma pur sempre sincero.
> Il fatto è che qui, dove c'è un monitor di mezzo, si tende a lasciarsi andare a giudizi coloriti molto prima di entrare in confidenza con la persona.
> Cosa che credo, non capiterebbe di persona.
> Ma mi sta bene, è un diverso modo di comunicare, probabilmente il virtuale aiuta ad essere più diretti


Concordo su tutto.


----------



## Lui (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A) a quel delizioso canide che è l'unico, poraccio, che ti sopporta senza poterci fare UN CAZZO.


tra le tante questa è deliziosa, non tanto perchè è riferita a minni, voscenza non me ne voglia, ma per la natura propria del cane che, non avendo facoltà dialettiche, non può esprimere giudizi. 
per questo è da intendere come l'UNICO amico dell'uomo.


----------



## Lui (9 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto.


e te pareva.


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)




----------



## tesla (9 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sposterebbe di un mm il dove sono, il dove siamo.


questo lo dici tu, lo decidi da sola e, curiosamente, a tuo favore


----------



## Anais (9 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e te pareva.


E te pareva cosa?
Uno adesso non può più nemmeno concordare con qualcuno?


----------



## Anais (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 7353



I cani saranno anche i migliori amici dell'uomo ma i gatti...io li adoro!


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 7353


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> cattiverie?
> è vero o non è vero che sei stata l'amante di un amico di famiglia? sta scritto tutto qui nero su bianco. e scritto da te.
> è vero o non è vero che Chiara Matraini e sua figlia hanno dormito a casa di Tubarao? si. non è scritto qui e di suo pugno ma è stato confermato qui e da lei.
> ho voluto conoscervi perchè eravate amici (e adesso al solo pensiero che vi ha frequentato mi viene solo da vomitare) di harley q e quintina (rapporto recuperato. ma quanto ti/vi rode? ahahaahaha) e anche se totalmente diverse dal mio modo di vivere (mai tradito nessuna compagna in vita mia) sono uno che può passare sopra alle cose. venire poi giudicato da persone come te che ingannano figli, mariti e famiglia è insopportabile (con tutto il ridimensionamento della parola insopportabile ovviamente) per una persona come me che è insopportabile solo qui e con persone come te, chiara e compagni. una masnada di puttane e puttanieri che, per carità, è una peculiarità sulla quale ci si può passare sopra se poi, ribadisco, non ci si mette sul piedistallo a giudicare gli altri. Vi raccontate via telefono, via mail, di persona i cazzi di tutti quanti conosciuti e non e vi permettete di giudicare me che ve li spiattello in faccia?
> ...


ok, lo hai augurato a me , a sbriciolata e altro non ricordo.
la precisione innanzi tutto


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok, lo hai augurato a me , a sbriciolata e altro non ricordo.
> la precisione innanzi tutto


ecco. solo a voi due (forse a pompino -joey blow. non ricordo benissimo ma non mi pare) e ate e sbriciolata (per quello che vale, eh? ne sono consapevole) chiedo scusa. a nessun altro qui ho augurato cancri. non cambia quello che penso. e il motivo per cui l'ho fatto.


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Dipende dal grado di confidenza. E sono d'accordo, anche io ai miei cari amici dico ciò che penso, mai in modo volgare o offensivo ma pur sempre sincero.
> *Il fatto è che qui, dove c'è un monitor di mezzo, si tende a lasciarsi andare a giudizi coloriti molto prima di entrare in confidenza con la persona.
> Cosa che credo, non capiterebbe di persona.*
> Ma mi sta bene, è un diverso modo di comunicare, probabilmente il virtuale aiuta ad essere più diretti



oddio hai scoperto l'acqua calda!:mrgreen:

ma veramente non sapete che il web agevola gli insulti?
infatti ne è pieno, come nessun altro "posto"
sono anche stati fatti studi serissimi in proposito:singleeye:


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio hai scoperto l'acqua calda!:mrgreen:
> 
> ma veramente non sapete che il web agevola gli insulti?
> infatti ne è pieno, come nessun altro "posto"
> sono anche stati fatti studi serissimi in proposito:singleeye:


stronza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> cattiverie?
> è vero o non è vero che sei stata l'amante di un amico di famiglia? sta scritto tutto qui nero su bianco. e scritto da te.
> è vero o non è vero che Chiara Matraini e sua figlia hanno dormito a casa di Tubarao? si. non è scritto qui e di suo pugno ma è stato confermato qui e da lei.
> ho voluto conoscervi perchè eravate amici (e adesso al solo pensiero che vi ha frequentato mi viene solo da vomitare) di harley q e quintina (rapporto recuperato. ma quanto ti/vi rode? ahahaahaha) e anche se totalmente diverse dal mio modo di vivere (mai tradito nessuna compagna in vita mia) sono uno che può passare sopra alle cose. venire poi giudicato da persone come te che ingannano figli, mariti e famiglia è insopportabile (con tutto il ridimensionamento della parola insopportabile ovviamente) per una persona come me che è insopportabile solo qui e con persone come te, chiara e compagni. una masnada di puttane e puttanieri che, per carità, è una peculiarità sulla quale ci si può passare sopra se poi, ribadisco, non ci si mette sul piedistallo a giudicare gli altri. Vi raccontate via telefono, via mail, di persona i cazzi di tutti quanti conosciuti e non e vi permettete di giudicare me che ve li spiattello in faccia?
> ...



certo che per un forum di cui non te ne frega niente e per gente che non è degna di guardare la tua compagna ne perdi di tempo

dato che dobbiamo essere precisi: dormire a casa di tubarao non significa che io ci ho scopato a due metri da mia figlia, deficiente che altro non sei


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*Alex*



Paleontologo ha detto:


> cattiverie?
> è vero o non è vero che sei stata l'amante di un amico di famiglia? sta scritto tutto qui nero su bianco. e scritto da te.
> è vero o non è vero che Chiara Matraini e sua figlia hanno dormito a casa di Tubarao? si. non è scritto qui e di suo pugno ma è stato confermato qui e da lei.
> ho voluto conoscervi perchè eravate amici (e adesso al solo pensiero che vi ha frequentato mi viene solo da vomitare) di harley q e quintina (rapporto recuperato. ma quanto ti/vi rode? ahahaahaha) e anche se totalmente diverse dal mio modo di vivere (mai tradito nessuna compagna in vita mia) sono uno che può passare sopra alle cose. venire poi giudicato da persone come te che ingannano figli, mariti e famiglia è insopportabile (con tutto il ridimensionamento della parola insopportabile ovviamente) per una persona come me che è insopportabile solo qui e con persone come te, chiara e compagni. una masnada di puttane e puttanieri che, per carità, è una peculiarità sulla quale ci si può passare sopra se poi, ribadisco, non ci si mette sul piedistallo a giudicare gli altri. Vi raccontate via telefono, via mail, di persona i cazzi di tutti quanti conosciuti e non e vi permettete di giudicare me che ve li spiattello in faccia?
> ...


Infatti ti sei sentito chiamato in causa tu,io ho solo dato del delinquente a fedifrago...leggi bene...!


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> stronza



vieni a dirmelo in faccia, pirla


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> ecco. solo a voi due (forse a pompino -joey blow. non ricordo benissimo ma non mi pare) e ate e sbriciolata (per quello che vale, eh? ne sono consapevole) chiedo scusa. a nessun altro qui ho augurato cancri. non cambia quello che penso. e il motivo per cui l'ho fatto.


A me no, ma qualcosa ai miei figli. Ovviamente non serve che ti scusi, anche perchè scuse da te non hanno veramente alcun senso.


----------



## Anais (9 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio hai scoperto l'acqua calda!:mrgreen:
> 
> ma veramente non sapete che il web agevola gli insulti?
> infatti ne è pieno, come nessun altro "posto"
> sono anche stati fatti studi serissimi in proposito:singleeye:


Certo, perchè non hai dall'altra parte nessuno che ti può sputare ben poco virtualmente in faccia.


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me no, ma qualcosa ai miei figli. Ovviamente non serve che ti scusi, anche perchè scuse da te non hanno veramente alcun senso.


Poverini. In effetti ad avere un padre come te ne hanno già di avanzo ad essere sfigati.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> Poverini. In effetti ad avere un padre come te ne hanno già di avanzo ad essere sfigati.


Come dicevo.


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo che per un forum di cui non te ne frega niente e per gente che non è degna di guardare la tua compagna ne perdi di tempo
> 
> dato che dobbiamo essere precisi: dormire a casa di tubarao non significa che io ci ho scopato a due metri da mia figlia, deficiente che altro non sei


e gli asini volano
e anche avessi ragione sei vomitevole comunque. troietta da due soldi.


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come dicevo.


come dicevo la differenza sta dal come sei qui e come sei fuori. tu sei al di fuori così come sei qui. uno che è in cerca di figa, ma al quale nessuno la da. io no.


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Certo, perchè non hai dall'altra parte nessuno che ti può sputare ben poco virtualmente in faccia.



e anche metterti nei guai con la legge


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> vieni a dirmelo in faccia, pirla


a tua disposizione, zoccoletta


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Agosto 2013)

Se Farfalla e Chiara sono due puttane lo sono anch'io. Nemmeno mio marito sa niente di tutto quello che ho fatto alle sue spalle.


Scusate ma io sto male cazzo. Piango tutti i giorni sono sotto antidepressivi non dormo la notte sto male.
non voglio essere in mezzo a sti casini. Non ce la faccio. 

Vi prego lasciatemi fuori

Voi tutti sapete cosa cazzo ho passato e non sto ancora bene, non sto bene, chiunque mi conosca bene sa che non sto bene, sono in cura da uno psichiatra bravissimo eppure piango sempre.


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

non riesci a rimanere nei limiti senza allargarti a parenti e altro?
ti rendi conto che perennemente dalla parte del torto in questo modo?  





Paleontologo ha detto:


> Poverini. In effetti ad avere un padre come te ne hanno già di avanzo ad essere sfigati.


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Se Farfalla e Chiara sono due puttane lo sono anch'io. Nemmeno mio marito sa niente di tutto quello che ho fatto alle sue spalle.
> 
> 
> Scusate ma io sto male cazzo. Piango tutti i giorni sono sotto antidepressivi non dormo la notte sto male.
> ...


vero, ma non giudichi gli altri. è questa la differenza fondamentale.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> come dicevo la differenza sta dal come sei qui e come sei fuori. *tu sei al di fuori così come sei qui.* uno che è in cerca di figa, ma al quale nessuno la da. io no.


Poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non riesci a rimanere nei limiti senza allargarti a parenti e altro?
> ti rendi conto che perennemente dalla parte del torto in questo modo?


come se me ne fregasse qualcosa. ho letto tutti gli insulti che nei mesi mi ha indirizzato. e alla mia compagna 'sto morto di figa.


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poco ma sicuro.


io non ne sarei fiero. raccontare alle donne quanto ce l'hai grosso e quanto duri e sei bravo a letto ti definisce. chissà se tua moglie e i tuoi figli sarebbero contenti di sapere quello che sei. morto di figa
poco ma sicuro


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> a tua disposizione, zoccoletta



acqua...
andava meglio l'insulto di prima:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> come se me ne fregasse qualcosa. ho letto tutti gli insulti che nei mesi mi ha indirizzato. e alla mia compagna 'sto morto di figa.


Palestronzo, a me di te e della tua compagna felice non mi ne frega una beata cippa di nulla. Da quando è rientrata, Arlecchina ed io ci saremo scambiati forse due post. Non me ne frega un cazzo, in altre parole. Tu, capra, non capisci che il problema di Arlecchina sei tu con ste merdate. Lascia perdere, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> io non ne sarei fiero. raccontare alle donne quanto ce l'hai grosso e quanto duri e sei bravo a letto ti definisce. chissà se tua moglie e i tuoi figli sarebbero contenti di sapere quello che sei. morto di figa
> poco ma sicuro


Daje. Ou, ma tu chi stracazzo sei per dare giudizi morali a chicchessia, razza di rottame sfigato bauscia di periferia di merda?


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> acqua...
> andava meglio l'insulto di prima:singleeye:


azzzz...zoccolona?


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Palestronzo, a me di te e della tua compagna felice non mi ne frega una beata cippa di nulla. Da quando è rientrata, Arlecchina ed io ci saremo scambiati forse due post. Non me ne frega un cazzo, in altre parole. Tu, capra, non capisci che il problema di Arlecchina sei tu con ste merdate. Lascia perdere, no?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje. Ou, ma tu chi stracazzo sei per dare giudizi morali a chicchessia, razza di rottame sfigato bauscia di periferia di merda?


come dice la mi amichette Minni:mrgreen:, asciugati la bavetta a e vasi a dormire:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> azzzz...zoccolona?


invornito e mai goduto,ma nn ha i niente di meglio da fare oggi???poi Pink Panther nn la puoi toccare


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> azzzz...zoccolona?



ma no! sei stordito??:singleeye:

comunque il mio citofono langue silente...


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invornito e mai goduto,ma nn ha i niente di meglio da fare oggi???poi Pink Panther nn la puoi toccare


:sbatti:

ma infatti mica mi tocca, ho appena spiegato il perchè
un po' come la pensi tu:mrgreen:


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *invornito e mai goduto*,ma nn ha i niente di meglio da fare oggi???poi Pink Panther nn la puoi toccare


ahahhahahahhahaha
 ti dispiace quando parli con me lavarti prima le mani segaiolo? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
2 vocaboli conosci e sempre e solo quelli scrivi. torna alle elementari che non hai fatto, analfabeta:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> come dice la mi amichette Minni:mrgreen:, asciugati la bavetta a e vasi a dormire:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ma tu, brutto coglione, oltre all'usato sicuro che poi inevitabilmente ti lascia a piedi e coi figli a carico MANCO TUOI, sei capace di prenderti una donna che non abbia evidenti problemi/turbe psichiche? Una normale, non in affanno/in bisogno/in carenza di cazzo? Eh? Che sta BENE? No, eh? Strano.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo che per un forum di cui non te ne frega niente e per gente che non è degna di guardare la tua compagna ne perdi di tempo
> 
> dato che dobbiamo essere precisi: dormire a casa di tubarao non significa che io ci ho scopato a due metri da mia figlia, deficiente che altro non sei


COntessa pensa se sapesse quella che abbiamo combinato alla terza settimana di Giugno...
Pensa se lo sapessero...
Ma come hai visto non lo sanno e non lo possono sapere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu, brutto coglione, oltre all'usato sicuro che poi inevitabilmente ti lascia a piedi e coi figli a carico MANCO TUOI, sei capace di prenderti una donna che non abbia evidenti problemi/turbe psichiche? Una normale, non in affanno/in bisogno/in carenza di cazzo? Eh? Che sta BENE? No, eh? Strano.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
cvd.  questo hai fatto per tutto questo tempo. insultare me e la mia compagna. salvo scrivere che non te ne frega una cippa. ipocritone!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2013)

*Ecco*

Sto osservando silente questo modo di insultare....ragazzi poca cosa,pocchissima cosa.Manca il pathos,manca colore,manca la genialità,il candore,nei vostri insulti c'è molto grigiore e poco spessore,mi state deludendo e non poco.Ma insultare le madri no?parenti?i vostri attributi?mamma mia sembra un litigio fra bambini dell'elementare e su...!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Se Farfalla e Chiara sono due puttane lo sono anch'io. Nemmeno mio marito sa niente di tutto quello che ho fatto alle sue spalle.
> 
> 
> Scusate ma io sto male cazzo. Piango tutti i giorni sono sotto antidepressivi non dormo la notte sto male.
> ...


Cambia compagnie...


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COntessa pensa se sapesse quella che abbiamo combinato alla terza settimana di Giugno...
> Pensa se lo sapessero...
> Ma come hai visto non lo sanno e non lo possono sapere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


se mi dessero un centesimo di euro per ogni cosa di te e di quello che fai nella tua vita che non mi interessa, il sultano del brunei al mmio confronto apparirebbe un clochard che vive in un cartone alla periferia di calcutta:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
povero ridicolo nanetto da giardino:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> cvd. questo hai fatto per tutto questo tempo. insultare me e la mia compagna. salvo scrivere che non te ne frega una cippa. ipocritone!:mrgreen:


A me non frega realmente un cippa di nulla. La realtà è però che tu vieni qua a rompere il cazzo. Cioè, non è che ci vuole tanto a fare due più due. Azione/reazione, ovvero: fatti i cazzi tuoi e campi felice. Non lo fai? Allora non puoi dare dell'ipocrita a chi, alla lunga, si rompe le palle. Semplice.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> se mi dessero un centesimo di euro per ogni cosa di te e di quello che fai nella tua vita che non mi interessa, il sultano del brunei al mmio confronto apparirebbe un clochard che vive in un cartone alla periferia di calcutta:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> povero ridicolo nanetto da giardino:mrgreen:


E lo so che ti piace vivere senza lavorare no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma a sto giro nun c'è trippa per gatti...

Poi se tu avessi la centesima parte del denaro che ha lothar
saresti già ricco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cambia compagnie...


ma quanto ti/vi rode.... e questa è la mia consolazione più grande

grande sempre in relazione al minuscolo interesse che QUI e solo QUI mi destate tu e la compagnia dell'anello di questo forum


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> ma quanto ti/vi rode.... e questa è la mia consolazione più grande
> 
> grande sempre in relazione al minuscolo interesse che QUI e solo QUI mi destate tu e la compagnia dell'anello di questo forum


[video=youtube;4NH8NHqiVmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NH8NHqiVmY[/video]

Si dei la compagnia della faraona...
cala le tette se slarga la mona...

Capirai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::r  otfl::rotfl:


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E lo so che ti piace vivere senza lavorare no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma a sto giro nun c'è trippa per gatti...
> 
> Poi se tu avessi la centesima parte del denaro che ha lothar
> saresti già ricco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eh già. perchè strimpellare su vecchi organetti è un lavoro. vai a lavorare seriamente, mangiapane e parassita della società. che i soldi che guadagni te li do io con il mio 5 per mille a quei rottinculo della chiesa a cui tu lecchi il culo per poter mangiare


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> eh già. perchè strimpellare su vecchi organetti è un lavoro. vai a lavorare seriamente, mangiapane e parassita della società. che i soldi che guadagni te li do io con il mio 5 per mille a quei rottinculo della chiesa a cui tu lecchi il culo per poter mangiare


[video=youtube;zZ1RmGJYNec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ1RmGJYNec[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cambia compagnie...


Tutto sommato mi pare di poter quotare.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto sommato mi pare di poter quotare.


Insomma 
stare nel proprio
tendere la propria famiglia
Senza correre dietro a poje, coriandoli e mistieri

E' saggio...

Se invece tu inizi a stordirti
per dar retta
ad ogni can de pecci

che ti passa vicino

finisci male no?

In fondo meglio imparare dai cani

I cani
sono fedeli
al loro padrone

non mordono mai la mano
che dà loro da mangiare

Quindi qui non sogno ma magno
Ivi sogno, ma soffro la fame.

Laonde per cui
Nessuno si è mai nutrito

SOLO
di montagne di parole d'amore...


----------



## Buscopann (9 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questo mi fa incazzare di questa storia. Che per colpa di una persona che scrive cattiverie quello che passa é che non valga la pena di conoscere nessuno.
> Il fatto che riesca ad insinuare questo dubbio é un vero peccato





Simy ha detto:


> su questo non sono d'accordo, non si può fare un discorso generale
> io in questo posto ho conosciuto tante belle persone, tra cui te e tachipirina
> 
> anche quando le conoscenze reali non sono state esattamente come me le aspettavo non ho mai pensato che non ne fosse valsa la pena.
> ...


Sono stato un po' travisato. Diciamo che forse bisogna stare attenti a chi si conosce :mrgreen:
Fino ad oggi ho avuto l'occasione di incontrare e conoscere due splendide persone: voi due. 

Buscopann


----------



## lunaiena (9 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Se Farfalla e Chiara sono due puttane lo sono anch'io. Nemmeno mio marito sa niente di tutto quello che ho fatto alle sue spalle.
> 
> 
> Scusate ma io sto male cazzo. Piango tutti i giorni sono sotto antidepressivi non dormo la notte sto male.
> ...



Stai scherzando vero?
eppure mi sembravi così equilibrata ...


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono stato un po' travisato. Diciamo che forse bisogna stare attenti a chi si conosce :mrgreen:
> Fino ad oggi ho avuto l'occasione di incontrare e conoscere due splendide persone: voi due.
> 
> Buscopann


ah ecco  :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (9 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Stai scherzando vero?
> eppure mi sembravi così equilibrata ...


Nessuno qui è perfettamente equilibrato. Neppure il sottoscritto :mrgreen:
Diciamo che quando mi sono iscritto al Forum di tradimento 10 anni fa non l'ho fatto con la stessa serenità con cui ci si iscrive a un corso di inglese. Evidentemente nella nostre vite c'è qualcosa che non va in quel momento. 
Poi alcuni (come me e altri) rimangono anche quando ritrovano la serenità. Un po' come andare al bar a cazzeggiare, ritrovando più o meno le stesse persone.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

scusate ...ma lo dite a lui che ha la compagna che l'ha reso felicemente padre grazie al forum?


----------



## Buscopann (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate ...ma lo dite a lui che ha la compagna che l'ha reso felicemente padre grazie al forum?


Miné..basta dai..non buttiamo altra benzina sul fuoco. Credo che si sia toccato il fondo in questi scritti. Raramente ho letto tutto questo ciarpane spiattellato in pubblico. Penso che si possa finirla qui.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Miné..basta dai..non buttiamo altra benzina sul fuoco. Credo che si sia toccato il fondo in questi scritti. Raramente ho letto tutto questo ciarpane spiattellato in pubblico. Penso che si possa finirla qui.
> 
> Buscopann


scusa ma non c'entra proprio nulla , casomai in mezzo al ciarpame è una gran bella cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> eh già. perchè strimpellare su vecchi organetti è un lavoro. vai a lavorare seriamente, mangiapane e parassita della società. che i soldi che guadagni te li do io con il mio 5 per mille a quei rottinculo della chiesa a cui tu lecchi il culo per poter mangiare


COmunque tu sei ipocrita.
Perchè in chiesa non ci vai mai.
Rubi le mogli ai mariti.
E poi pensi di salvarti la coscienza donando il 5 mille alla Chiesa cattolica.

IPOCRITA.:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:

Guai a te che dici, ah io non sono traditore perchè sono separato e se ciulo na sposata non è tradimento.
Guai a te...

TI suonerò questa...
Karg-Elert Sigfrid (1877 –1933 )
Kaleidoscope (1930) op.144


----------



## Buscopann (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma non c'entra proprio nulla , casomai in mezzo al ciarpame è una gran bella cosa.


E' vero..hai ragione. una bellissima cosa. Però non vorrei che qualcuno, preso dalla furia agonistica, cominciasse pure a sindacare su sta cosa :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

facciamo attenzione , buscopan: io non ti conosco e ho solo detto una cosa che so in quanto partecipante al forum, esattamente come tu puoi sapere il lavoro che faccio o che amo l'arte per avermi letta fra tradimento e metropolis.
ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> facciamo attenzione , buscopan: io non ti conosco e ho solo detto una cosa che so in quanto partecipante al forum, esattamente come tu puoi sapere il lavoro che faccio o che amo l'arte per avermi letta fra tradimento e metropolis.
> ci mancherebbe altro


Buscopann va con due n...
Altrimenti è dialetto veneto!


----------



## Buscopann (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> facciamo attenzione , *buscopan*: io non ti conosco e ho solo detto una cosa che so in quanto partecipante al forum, esattamente come tu puoi sapere il lavoro che faccio o che amo l'arte per avermi letta fra tradimento e metropolis.
> ci mancherebbe altro


Mannaggia..son 10 anni che mi leggi e ancora non sai scrivere il mio nome! :incazzato::incazzato:

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mannaggia..son 10 anni che mi leggi e ancora non sai scrivere il mio nome! :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Buscopann


Da non credere...
Ma scusala sai non vede mai la sua pagliuzza...


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Da non credere...*
> Ma scusala sai non vede mai la sua pagliuzza...


ma vai a vendemmiare


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma vai a vendemmiare


L'uva del vigneto nn è ancora matura...
Ma appena è l'ora sta sicura che vendemo
e come me godo...

Soprattutto alla faccia tua.


----------



## Buscopann (9 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Da non credere...
> Ma scusala sai non vede mai la sua pagliuzza...


Vogliamose bene dai. A me Minerva piace. Non l'ho sopportata per anni, poi invece sono invecchiato e ora mi piace. La pensiamo in maniera quasi diametralmente opposta un po' su tutto, ma possiede una gran dote: l'ironia. E poi, dopo molti anni, mi sembra ormai chiaro che sia una sentimentalona, sebbene lei cerchi di far credere che sia più fredda di un calippo al polo sud.

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Miné..basta dai..non buttiamo altra benzina sul fuoco. Credo che si sia toccato il fondo in questi scritti. Raramente ho letto tutto questo ciarpane spiattellato in pubblico. Penso che si possa finirla qui.
> 
> Buscopann


su questo concordo


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vogliamose bene dai. A me Minerva piace. Non l'ho sopportata per anni, poi invece sono invecchiato e ora mi piace. La pensiamo in maniera quasi diametralmente opposta un po' su tutto, ma possiede una gran dote: l'ironia. E poi, dopo molti anni, mi sembra ormai chiaro che sia una sentimentalona, sebbene lei cerchi di far credere che sia più fredda di un calippo al polo sud.
> 
> Buscopann


ma sai io...mi diverto molto a vedere come resta smarrita
quando la stessa ironia
viene usata su di lei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono stato un po' travisato. Diciamo che forse bisogna stare attenti a chi si conosce :mrgreen:
> Fino ad oggi ho avuto l'occasione di incontrare e conoscere due splendide persone: voi due.
> 
> Buscopann


Grazie:smile:
E reciproco lo sai:smile:


----------



## Flavia (9 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Se Farfalla e Chiara sono due puttane lo sono anch'io. Nemmeno mio marito sa niente di tutto quello che ho fatto alle sue spalle.
> 
> 
> Scusate ma io sto male cazzo. Piango tutti i giorni sono sotto antidepressivi non dormo la notte sto male.
> ...


ciao
queste tue parole sono per me
come un calcio nello stomaco, 
qualche volta ne ho parlato
di certi momenti che ho passato...
ma questo non mi è mai sembrato il luogo adatto
tutto questo preambolo
per dirti che so bene 
di cosa stai parlando, 
quindi forza Q
faccio il tifo per te!


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> I cani saranno anche i migliori amici dell'uomo ma i gatti...io li adoro!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Se Farfalla e Chiara sono due puttane lo sono anch'io. Nemmeno mio marito sa niente di tutto quello che ho fatto alle sue spalle.
> 
> 
> Scusate ma io sto male cazzo. Piango tutti i giorni sono sotto antidepressivi non dormo la notte sto male.
> ...



:abbraccio:


----------



## Anais (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 7357


Che batuffolo meraviglioso!
Ho sempre tenuti gatti a casa a parte questi tre anni.
Appena riusciro' ad uscire da questa situazione ne voglio adottare uno


----------



## tesla (9 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Che batuffolo meraviglioso!
> Ho sempre tenuti gatti a casa a parte questi tre anni.
> Appena riusciro' ad uscire da questa situazione ne voglio adottare uno


forse ti darebbe quel qualcosa in più adesso :up:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Se Farfalla e Chiara sono due puttane lo sono anch'io. Nemmeno mio marito sa niente di tutto quello che ho fatto alle sue spalle.
> 
> 
> Scusate ma io sto male cazzo. Piango tutti i giorni sono sotto antidepressivi non dormo la notte sto male.
> ...


Forse sarebbe il caso di fermarsi un secondo.


----------



## Anais (9 Agosto 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> forse ti darebbe quel qualcosa in più adesso :up:


Adesso mi sto separando me siamo ancora in attesa di trovare un accordo.
Preferisco aspettare che tutto sia definito.


----------



## Flavia (9 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Adesso mi sto separando me siamo ancora in attesa di trovare un accordo.
> Preferisco aspettare che tutto sia definito.


quando sarai tranquilla
fatti adottare da un amico a 4 zampe,
mai fatta scelta più saggia


----------



## Anais (9 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> quando sarai tranquilla
> fatti adottare da un amico a 4 zampe,
> mai fatta scelta più saggia


----------



## job (10 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!Però questo simpatico tizio,con il quale ho avuto un lungo contenzioso di due anni,era spalleggiato dall'ex gestore di questo posto,e da quella simpaticona di "persa" che era la stessa persona che se leggeva cazzo in un post inorridiva e chiedeva all'admin ,suo amico, di sanzionarti.Aveva come tutte le maestre sinistroidi disprezzo per la democrazia e per chi questa democrazia ha scelto di preservare,io *fui sospeso per tre giorni per aver scritto un post  con  carattere maiuscolo....!Persone che definire di merda è riduttivo*!


Non sei stato sospeso nemmeno un giorno per scrivere in maiuscolo.
A quel tempo c'erano i moderatori che davano i cartellini rossi e gialli ma non avevano il potere di sospendere nessuno: si poteva accumulare un numero infinito di cartellini che non succedeva nulla.
Ti è stato spiegato mille volte che su un forum scrivere in maiuscolo equivale a gridare, e alla fine la moderatrice Grande ti ha dato un cartellino giallo (che non contava una sega).
Da quel che mi ricordo sei stato sospeso per minacciare e offendere altri utenti. Sei stato sospeso non dai moderatori ma dalle triade dei Supermoderatori (Admin, Fedifrago e Bruja).

Oscuro sei paranoico! Sembra che tu non riesca a vivere senza "nemici". Prima erano Fedifrago e Persa, adesso il Conte, Tebe, Cheater e non so chi altro.
Nessuno è una merda, sono solo persone che la pensano diversamente da te.

giobbe


----------



## Zod (10 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao:smile:
> 
> intanto grazie a tutti per i vostri pensieri.
> 
> ...


Troppo prolissa, nello scrivere come nella vita. State bene insieme, ricucite un po alla volta. Non state più bene insieme, lasciatevi. Tutto questo girare intorno fa venire il mal di mare. Secondo me se una persona tradisce è perché voleva farsi una scopata fregandosene di tutto e di tutti. Questo è il senso dell'ora d'aria. Come i mariti/fidanzati che vanno a prostitute, in chiave femminile.


----------



## tesla (10 Agosto 2013)

ho riletto il tuo open post, hai descritto l'epopea del tuo compagno per costruirsi come se fosse una specie di capitano di fregata che ha solcato gli oceani aprendo una via per le indie.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2013)

job ha detto:


> Non sei stato sospeso nemmeno un giorno per scrivere in maiuscolo.
> A quel tempo c'erano i moderatori che davano i cartellini rossi e gialli ma non avevano il potere di sospendere nessuno: si poteva accumulare un numero infinito di cartellini che non succedeva nulla.
> Ti è stato spiegato mille volte che su un forum scrivere in maiuscolo equivale a gridare, e alla fine la moderatrice Grande ti ha dato un cartellino giallo (che non contava una sega).
> Da quel che mi ricordo sei stato sospeso per minacciare e offendere altri utenti. Sei stato sospeso non dai moderatori ma dalle triade dei Supermoderatori (Admin, Fedifrago e Bruja).
> ...


BALLE.
BALLE.
BALLE.
Provato sulla mia pelle.
Lo zio fedi sul forum diceva una cosa
Privatamente ne faceva un'altra.

Ma figurati se io mi sento un nemico per Oscuro...

ma figuriamoci...

Come nemico Oscuro non può torcermi un capello...

Invece lo zio fedi...
Era al soldo di quella megera.

Ben profetò il valoroso Ignavius...
Quando Bruja torna ti rimette alla catena caro Fedi...

Giobbe...te e il tuo buonismo da sacrestia...
Che ti fa abiurar ad una religione per rovinar la nostra.

BALLE.

E quando arrivai a mordere i coglioni dello zio fedi...

Lui scaricò ogni responsabilità su Giovanni...

In che mani si era messo Admin...

Si allevò le serpi in seno...altro che minchiate!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Zod (10 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> BALLE.
> BALLE.
> BALLE.
> Provato sulla mia pelle.
> ...


...con dolore partorirete Troll...


----------



## Zod (10 Agosto 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ho riletto il tuo open post, hai descritto l'epopea del tuo compagno per costruirsi come se fosse una specie di capitano di fregata che ha solcato gli oceani aprendo una via per le indie.


È paradossale dare della "figa" a una che non si è mai vista nemmeno in foto ma solo leggendo come e cosa scrive... eppure ...

Quando ti evolverai e imparerai ad amare oltre la questione fisica, a prescindere da patate e piselli, mandami un PV.


----------



## tesla (10 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> È paradossale dare della "figa" a una che non si è mai vista nemmeno in foto ma solo leggendo come e cosa scrive... eppure ...
> 
> Quando ti evolverai e imparerai ad amare oltre la questione fisica, a prescindere da patate e piselli, mandami un PV.


ma sono io che sono già evoluta, che amo aldilà del pisello 
sono tutti gli altri che devono evolversi e amare la "persona" aldilà degli accessori corporei


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma sono io che sono già evoluta, che amo aldilà del pisello
> sono tutti gli altri che devono evolversi e amare la "persona" aldilà degli accessori corporei



Grande...


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2013)

*Imbecille*



job ha detto:


> Non sei stato sospeso nemmeno un giorno per scrivere in maiuscolo.
> A quel tempo c'erano i moderatori che davano i cartellini rossi e gialli ma non avevano il potere di sospendere nessuno: si poteva accumulare un numero infinito di cartellini che non succedeva nulla.
> Ti è stato spiegato mille volte che su un forum scrivere in maiuscolo equivale a gridare, e alla fine la moderatrice Grande ti ha dato un cartellino giallo (che non contava una sega).
> Da quel che mi ricordo sei stato sospeso per minacciare e offendere altri utenti. Sei stato sospeso non dai moderatori ma dalle triade dei Supermoderatori (Admin, Fedifrago e Bruja).
> ...


tu sei un grandissimo leccaculo!Anchequibbel ha confermato,senza giri di parale:vai affanculo.Sono stato sanzionato grandissmo inbecille.Quibbel ha già confermato!Non perdi occasione per fare la tua figura da idiota!Mentre i tuoi amici non venivano sanzionati per pisciate sulle tombe,tumori,io venivo sanzionato per caratteri di scrittura e per emoticons fuori posto,sei proprio un grande coglione!Stammi alla larga e informati testa di cazzo!


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> BALLE.
> BALLE.
> BALLE.
> Provato sulla mia pelle.
> ...


Grazie per l'onestà!Purtroppo quiesto nostalgico di merda è sempre pronto a scrivere idiozie!


----------



## job (12 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> tu sei un grandissimo leccaculo!Anchequibbel ha confermato,senza giri di parale:vai affanculo.Sono stato sanzionato grandissmo inbecille.Quibbel ha già confermato!Non perdi occasione per fare la tua figura da idiota!Mentre i tuoi amici non venivano sanzionati per pisciate sulle tombe,tumori,io venivo sanzionato per caratteri di scrittura e per emoticons fuori posto,sei proprio un grande coglione!Stammi alla larga e informati testa di cazzo!



Mi sono informato.
Non è vero che sei stato sospeso per tre giorni per scrivere in maiuscolo, sei stato solo ammonito.

http://www.tradimento.net/40-stanza-101/4406-giovanni



A quel tempo le ammonizioni non contavano nulla, erano solo un richiamo alla buona condotta.

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/7426-per-caso?p=345956&viewfull=1#post345956

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/7426-per-caso?p=345958&viewfull=1#post345958

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/7426-per-caso?p=345962&viewfull=1#post345962



Sei stato sospeso solamente dopo la fine della moderazione di Grande, Persa, Mailea ecc., quando la moderazione passò ad Admin, Fedifrago e Bruja.

http://www.tradimento.net/40-stanza-101/8011-oscuro


Perché cavolo mi insulti?

@lex non si definirebbe sicuramente un mio amico e per pisciate sulle tombe e affini è stato bannato a vita da Admin (anche se ogni tanto ritorna).

Persa Ritrovata e Fedifrago, per quel che li ho conosciuti io, si sono rivelate delle brave persone, ognuno con i propri difetti come lo siamo tutti.
Anche tu sei una brava persona e anche tu hai i tuoi difetti (sei paranoico all'inverosimile).
Ciao e vedi di non insultare le persone gratuitamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2013)

Più che altro veramente poco interessato, sto Job, che non posta dal millenovecentouno e che si palesa improvvisamente solo per ad "aiutare" la memoria gente morta e sepolta secoli fa, internettiamente parlando. Geniale.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

che stronzata la 101..:rotfl:


----------



## job (15 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> tu sei un grandissimo leccaculo!Anchequibbel ha confermato,senza giri di parale:vai affanculo.Sono stato sanzionato grandissmo inbecille.Quibbel ha già confermato!Non perdi occasione per fare la tua figura da idiota!Mentre i tuoi amici non venivano sanzionati per pisciate sulle tombe,tumori,io venivo sanzionato per caratteri di scrittura e per emoticons fuori posto,sei proprio un grande coglione!Stammi alla larga e informati testa di cazzo!





oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi interessa un cazzo la tua opinione di merda!Sei stato sempre un imbelle,un codardo,davanti alle palesi ingiustizie che venivano perpretate qui dentro, ti giravi dall'altra parte,facendo finta di non vedere!Una gestione del forum clientelare e mafiosa, chi si ribellava veniva sanzionato,leggi bene grande coglione,sanzionato per caratteri di scrittura ed emoticons fuori posto,mentre gli amici degli amici,auguravano tumori a mezzo forum passandola liscia grazie a quei due delinquenti morali di persa e fedigrago.!Mi sei stato sempre altamente sui coglioni,passi per uno bravo in realtà sei solo un uomo di merda,un invertebrato senza spina dorsale,appecoronato e infingardo!Bello mio quando scrivi a me pensaci due volte,a differenza della gente di merda che difendevi io non ho scheletri nell'armadio,e non mi sono mai permesso di minacciare l'icolumità fisica di un utente come ha fatto l'ex gestore fedifrago...che appena si è informato..ha lasciato perdere e sta ancora correndo!Stammi alla larga verme!



Mi hai dato dell'imbecille, del grandissimo leccaculo, mi mandi affanculo, mi dai dell'idiota, del testa di cazzo, del nostalgico di merda sempre pronto a scrivere idiozie, dell'imbelle, del codardo, del grandissimo coglione, dell'uomo di merda, dell'invertebrato senza spina dorsale, dell'appecorato, dell'infingardo e per finire in bellezza mi dai del verme.


Saranno sufficienti tutti questi insulti a coprire la tua bugia?



*Son passati 5 anni* da quando ti hanno dato un cartellino giallo (che non contava un cazzo, serviva solo a colorire un po' la pagina del proprio profilo) perché ti ostinavi a scrivere in maiuscolo ma ancora adesso la consideri una grande ingiustizia praticata nei tuoi riguardi.
Scusa tanto se codardamente non ho preso le tue difese di fronte a questo olocausto dell'umanità.
E nonostante tutto non ti ritieni paranoico.


----------



## Arianna (15 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..non era una battuta Perplesso:smile:..devo davvero preparare armi e bagagli per domani..è la nostra seconda vacanza insieme...e sono emozionata:mrgreen:
> 
> ma mi perdo a scrivere e leggere qui dentro.
> 
> ...


cara ipazia, 
prima di perderti un po' nelle varie sezioni del forum,
affinché quando torni non ti perda almeno nel tuo thread,
quoto il tuo ultimo post, per risparmiarti i 644 che ne sono seguiti, di cui la maggior parte mi sembra dello stesso tenore  degli ultimi tre o quattro


----------



## Leda (15 Agosto 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> cara ipazia,
> prima di perderti un po' nelle varie sezioni del forum,
> affinché quando torni non ti perda almeno nel tuo thread,
> quoto il tuo ultimo post, per risparmiarti i 644 che ne sono seguiti, di cui la maggior parte mi sembra dello stesso tenore degli ultimi tre o quattro


Un sincero apprezzamento verde smeraldo per questo tuo intervento di gran classe.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Un sincero apprezzamento verde smeraldo per questo tuo intervento di gran classe.


Ok...ma onore a chi con i vespai tiene vivace il forum eh?
Pene al pene...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2013)

job ha detto:


> Mi hai dato dell'imbecille, del grandissimo leccaculo, mi mandi affanculo, mi dai dell'idiota, del testa di cazzo, del nostalgico di merda sempre pronto a scrivere idiozie, dell'imbelle, del codardo, del grandissimo coglione, dell'uomo di merda, dell'invertebrato senza spina dorsale, dell'appecorato, dell'infingardo e per finire in bellezza mi dai del verme.
> 
> 
> Saranno sufficienti tutti questi insulti a coprire la tua bugia?
> ...


Essù Giobbe
Quanto il Signore provò il povero Giobbe eh?
Da cui si dice la pazienza di Giobbe
Essù...è il 15 agosto...Assunzione di Maria al cielo...essù...

[video=youtube;e1l4yb6xVnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1l4yb6xVnY[/video]


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> cara ipazia,
> prima di perderti un po' nelle varie sezioni del forum,
> affinché quando torni non ti perda almeno nel tuo thread,
> quoto il tuo ultimo post, per risparmiarti i 644 che ne sono seguiti, di cui la maggior parte mi sembra dello stesso tenore  degli ultimi tre o quattro


secondo me ipazia è abbastanza intelligente da fare da sola.


----------



## Lui (16 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me ipazia è abbastanza intelligente *da fare da sola*.



  in che senso?


----------



## emme76 (16 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diciamocelo meglio, *le donne italiane sono viziate come non mai,* hanno quasi tutto e pretendono di più, lasciamo stare, trattiamole come devono essere trattate con amore giusto, ma se ci mettiamo ad ascoltare i loro inutili bisogni finiamo nella cacca, non sono bisogni reali, sono cazzate. Il che mi riporta sulle inutili stronzate che diceva la mia compagna sui soldi, adesso che abbiamo un bel pò di soldi...ha motivo di lamentarsene ancora...ma porca miseria, allora me lo dicesse, già piglio uno stipendio da dirigente e non le va bene, che cazzo devo fare per farla felice, una bella Luigi Vuittone del cazzo fatta in plastica magari la farebbe felice?


ma che cazzo stai dicendo????io non ho avuto quasi mai niente, né regali costosi, né soldi, nemmeno una cazzo di scopata come Dio comanda, anzi ho sempre dato, anche soldi e altro.....eppure sto avendo fin troppa pazienza, perché il mio compagno è una persona buona, è un ragazzo d'oro.....ed è per questo che mi sto contenendo ed ho pazienza e faccio la bravae come me ci sono sicuramente altre donnema tu chi frequenti????


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> ma che cazzo stai dicendo????io non ho avuto quasi mai niente, né regali costosi, né soldi, nemmeno una cazzo di scopata come Dio comanda, anzi ho sempre dato, anche soldi e altro.....eppure sto avendo fin troppa pazienza, perché il mio compagno è una persona buona, è un ragazzo d'oro.....ed è per questo che mi sto contenendo ed ho pazienza e faccio la bravae come me ci sono sicuramente altre donnema tu chi frequenti????


Tu no...
Ma SALLO tante e parlo della mentalità veneta...
Tante sposano il buon partito...
E lo sappiamo tutti...
Obiettivo fare la signora e farse mantenere dal marito...


----------



## tesla (16 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu no...
> Ma SALLO tante e parlo della mentalità veneta...
> Tante sposano il buon partito...
> E lo sappiamo tutti...
> Obiettivo fare la signora e farse mantenere dal marito...


ma di che secolo parliamo?
io vedo donne che si sfasciano di lavoro tra casa e ufficio


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma di che secolo parliamo?
> io vedo donne che si sfasciano di lavoro tra casa e ufficio


Il XX poi nel XXI le cose sono cambiate...no?
Desso con sti chiari di luna chi si sposa più?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma di che secolo parliamo?
> io vedo donne che si sfasciano di lavoro tra casa e ufficio


e figli


----------



## tesla (16 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e figli


giusto, e figli


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e figli


e mariti
e colleghi
e amiche
e amanti...ops...so sbrissià...

Poi devono ritrovare sè stesse....

Ecc..ecc...
Poi hanno bisogno dei loro spazi...


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> e mariti
> e colleghi
> e amiche
> e amanti...ops...so sbrissià...
> ...


io mi sono appena trovata e mi sono giurata di non scappare più.pfffiiu .che paura


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io mi sono appena trovata e mi sono giurata di non scappare più.pfffiiu .che paura


Anche perchè invecchiando
sono gli altri che ti conducono
dove tu non vuoi...


----------



## ipazia (21 Agosto 2013)

....wow...che roba...dalle sarde fritte e/o a letto, a tutta quella roba che è venuta poi...boh...

..ecco, non sapevo se aprire un'altro 3D o proseguire qui, ci ho pensato un po' su...bah, proseguo qui:sonar:

siam tornati da qualche giorno, vacanze splendide, corde, ramponi e piccozza, ghiacciai e panorami mozzafiato...poche parole (forse che le avevo usate già tutte qui) e tanti silenzi, ma di quelli belli.

In cordata in due è splendido, ci si affida l'uno all'altra, pienamente consapevoli che l'errore di uno e la mancata attenzione dell'altro potrebbe far precipitare entrambi. 
Qualche scivolone e muscoli ammaccati, ma uno tiene su l'altro, e le ammaccature hanno un loro perchè...sono il prezzo per arrivare su, con il fiato corto, ma con panorami insuperabili da ammirare insieme, senza la necessità di dire una parola, perchè la bellezza è indescrivibile. 

Non so chi è dio, o chi per lui, ma qualunque cosa sia, credo sia lì, a 3500mt, col vento freddo che frusta pelle, il sole che ti acceca, l'adrenalina che pompa nel cuore, e lo sguardo che si riempie di bellezza. 
Un senso di leggerezza, il corpo che si muove lentamente, la consapevolezza di ogni movimento singolo. 
E la corda, una cordicina insignificante, che diventa sicurezza dell'affidabilità dell'altro. 
E la sensazione che per quanto il panorama sembri solitario, intorno è pieno di vita.

Una bella metafora della nostra coppia direi, no?

Queste sensazioni ce le siamo portate a casa. 
Anche se è stato un rientro triste, con nuove analisi e approfondimenti medici da fare...

...ma in alto mi sono ricordata che di certezze non ce n'è, e la fretta di vivere non allunga la vita, ma anzi la accorcia e porta a fare brutti errori..che possono anche portarti nella direzione opposta, la morte...

@perplesso: non so cosa bevi tu, ma io mi sono data alle grappe e ai vinelli, unite alle mille lingue che si incontrano nei rifugi in quota...la migliore: una grappa alla genziana scaldata sul fornellino con un gruppo di olandesi che come noi scendevano e si stavano premiando della fatica...oltre che scaldarsi per il freddo e la nebbia!!!...squisite

@minerva: perchè strega?

@tesla (forse, non ricordo bene) che ha letto il percorso del compagno che ho descritto come un viaggio in mari agitati alla ricerca delle indie...sarà l'influenza Monty Pythoniana:carneval:..anche se, ti dico, effettivamente è stato un lungo viaggio, e come quelli verso le indie ha lasciato tanti morti, non metaforici...

(non so caricare video, metto il link:mrgreen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJJZcDRA00Q


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....wow...che roba...dalle sarde fritte e/o a letto, a tutta quella roba che è venuta poi...boh...
> 
> ..ecco, non sapevo se aprire un'altro 3D o proseguire qui, ci ho pensato un po' su...bah, proseguo qui:sonar:
> 
> ...


oddio...ip..non mi ricordo:singleeye:


----------



## ipazia (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio...ip..non mi ricordo:singleeye:


ero curiosa.

Poi mi piacciono le streghe, me lo vivo come un complimento, davvero

..magari esserlo:singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (24 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure lei...con quel nome da strega:mrgreen:


Ma era sotto un quote a me, ora chi sarebbe la strega?


----------

